# Collectionneurs, affichez vous !



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2012)

Enfin, non, plutôt : "Affichez votre collection" !

Certains d'entre les membres de MacG sont d'invétérés collectionneurs, qui possèdent des trésors. Je vous propose de montrer ici, en un post (si possible) ou plusieurs, mais autant de photos que vous jugerez utile, vos collections &#8230; Monter le "musée photographique MacG, en somme !

Attention, pas de photos "de groupe où on distingue à peine les machines", c'est un musée, pas un "tableau", je veux voir des photos avec un petit commentaire (pourquoi pas directement sur l'écran de la machine ?), et ce sont les machines "de collection", votre Mac Pro, ou MBP Core i7, vous avez le topic "combien de Mac avez vous chez vous" pour les montrer !.

Pour pas s'attirer les foudres des services techniques, on va adopter les règles de portefolio : maxi 150 Ko par photo.

Pour vous montrer comment ça marche, je commence avec ma modeste collection de Mac portables (par ordre chronologique) :






68030/33 Mhz - l'ultra-portable selon Apple &#8230; Il y a 20 ans





680LC40/66 Mhz - le dernier Mac à processeur 680x0 sorti, après celui là, il n'y a plus eu que des PPC





Première génération de l'iBook, qui finalement ne repassera pas en 8.6, la MàJ de son firmware rendant semble-t-il la chose impossible





Mon chouchou :love: Le premier PowerBook d'Apple à être intégralement "new world" (USB+Firewire+OpenFirmware upgradable)





Le survivant de l'impossible, un "bitza" que j'ai réalisé à partir de deux épaves, et des pièces de deux ou trois autres (dont deux de MBP : les touches F10 et F11 )





Celui là a remplacé le 700 Mhz de 2002 qui l'avait précédé. Notez le clavier "bitza", un clavier d'iMac G3 dont les touches noires ont été remplacées par des touches blanches.





Dernière forme et avant dernière génération de l'iBook​
Voilà, je n'ai pas mis mon MBP, parce qu'il n'est pas encore "collec", ni le PowerMac G4 Fw800 de 2003 (mais lui, je me réserve la possibilité de l'ajouter), parce qu'en principe, moi, ce sont seulement les portables que je collectionne. Je mets quand même l'iMac G4, parce que lui, c'était quand même le plusse bô de tous les Mac ! :love:

Maintenant, les autres collectionneurs de MacGe, c'est à vous, mais prenez votre temps pour présenter votre collection "comme dans un musée".

Pour l'instant, je "punaise" ce sujet, on verra d'ici quelques mois ce qu'il devient, et s'il reste en tête de forum, ou si je le laisse descendre dans les profondeurs.

EDIT : À noter qu'à la seule exception du PowerBook 190 (dont j'ai du vider la coque de la batterie de tout son contenu pour cause de corrosion contagieuse : les éléments avaient coulé quand on me l'a donné, rendant son circuit électronique inutilisable, ce qui m'a empêché de la reconditionner &#8230; A ce propos, si quelqu'un a une batterie de PB 190 ou 5300 morte, mais dont les éléments n'ont pas "coulé", ça m'intéresse) tous ces portables sont capables de fonctionner sur leur batterie, même si pour l'aîné d'entre eux, l'autonomie ne dépasse pas 45 mn !


----------



## matacao (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour a Tous,

Voila j'affiche ma collection:

Mac Plus
Mac SE
Mac SE/FDHD
Mac IIsi
Mac IIvx (x2)
Mac Classic II
Mac Performa 5400/180
Mac Power Macintosh 5500/225
Mac Power Macintosh 6100/66 (x3)
Mac Workgroup Server 7250
Mac Power Macintosh 8500 (x2)
Mac Power Macintosh 9600 (x2)
Mac Performa 630
Mac LC 630 (x2)
Mac Power Book 170 (x2)
Mac Power Book 540c (x2)
Mac Power Book 1400c
Mac iMac G3 (x3)
Mac iMac G4 (Flat Panel)
Mac MacBook (x2)
Mac Mac Pro
iPod Nano (x2) 1ère génération
iPod Shuffle
iPhone 3G (x3)
iPhone 3GS
iPhone 4 (x4)
iPad 2
Apple ImageWriter II (neuve dans son emballage d'origine)
+ Accessoires divers Mac
Si vous avez des vieux Mac et que vous ne savez pas quoi en faire contactez moi.         

Voici une photo d'une partie de ma collection:






Desole pour la photo de groupe mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de finir mes etiquetages de mes mac, je suis en train de faire mon site internet pour mon expo de cette été.

Bon, alors je vais profiter de ce post qui est juste ce que je voulais éviter pour "enseigner par l'exemple" : matacao a fait juste ce qu'il ne faut pas : établissement d'une simple liste, avec une photo- fouilli. Vous avez le temps, inutile de vous précipiter, mais faites les choses comme il faut, là, on n'a pas un "musée", tout juste une "réserve", ici, c'est l'expo, qu'on veut visiter, pas la réserve !

Bien entendu, d'autres contributions comme celle ci seront supprimées, elles valent pour "combien avez vous de Mac", mais pas pour "le musée", d'ailleurs, dans le musée, j'aimerais bien voir un max de Mac allumés se présentant eux même, comme je l'ai fait !

Ah, et puis ça :


> Mac MacBook (x2)
> Mac Mac Pro
> iPod Nano (x2) 1ère génération
> iPod Shuffle
> ...



Je rappelle que, outre qu'on parle seulement de Mac, et pas de iBidules, et que :


> ce sont les machines *"de collection"*, votre Mac Pro, ou MBP Core i7, vous avez le topic "combien de Mac avez vous chez vous" pour les montrer !


D'ailleurs, pour être clair, je vais fixer une limite (si si, arbitrairement) : Que des Mac, et (pour l'instant) *rien de plus récent que des G4* !


----------



## Sly54 (25 Novembre 2012)

Si j'ai bien lu, cette photo devrait répondre au fil, même si je n'ai qu'une seule vieille machine, toujours pleine d'allant ! -> Tu as parfaitement lu, et peu importe le nombre de machine(s) de la collection (juste un peu dommage qu'il ne montre que &#8230; Son derrière  ), mais tu aurais pu préciser que c'était un modèle de 1997, qu'on puisse le situer dans l'historique Apple .







PM 8600 / 250, avec quelques disques durs dedans, dont au moins  un en UW SCSI :love:


----------



## Langellier (17 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai une quarantaine de macs différents, du Mac Plus au Tournesol.






Un aperçu ici :
http://bernard.langellier.pagesperso-orange.fr/info/musee.htm

Bien Bernard, mais on aimerait aussi voir les tophs des autres ! Je rappelle encore une fois que :


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Attention, pas de photos "de groupe où on distingue à peine les machines", c'est un musée, pas un "tableau", je veux voir des photos avec un petit commentaire (pourquoi pas directement sur l'écran de la machine ?), et ce sont les machines "de collection", votre Mac Pro, ou MBP Core i7, vous avez le topic "combien de Mac avez vous chez vous" pour les montrer !.


----------



## Langellier (18 Janvier 2013)

Voici dans un premier temps quelques-uns de mes monoblocs (plus - 1986, SE - 1987, classic - 1990) :










Ces ordinateurs fonctionnent avec les systèmes 6.0.2 à 7.1





Cette Rareté (le mac Color Classic 1993) fonctionnait, mais a récemment refusé de s'allumer. Un condensateur ? Réparable ? Je suis prêt à en racheter un autre éventuellement.

D'autres suivront.


----------



## Langellier (20 Janvier 2013)




----------



## dapi (23 Janvier 2013)

Pour commencer mon iMac, toujours bon pour le service, c'est avec lui que je mets en ligne cette photo. Seuls évolutions depuis sont achat, 512Mo de Ram en plus la Mighty Mouse en lieu et place de l'Apple Pro Mouse, et Tiger qui remplace avantageusement Puma. L'étiquette est fait avec Apple Works, pour rester vintage.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h18 ----------






On s'approche des limites autorisées dans ce post, voici un Mac Mini G4 dans sa toute dernière évolution qui officiellement n'existe pas, soit un PPC cadencé à 1.5 GHz.
A l'origine il n'avait que 512Mo de Ram et tournait sous Tiger.
Petit clin d'oeil à la caméra iSight qui trône à ses cotés.


----------



## Langellier (24 Janvier 2013)




----------



## Langellier (29 Janvier 2013)

J'ai mis ici d'autres macs de ma collection dont Centris 660AV et PM6100-60, tous les deux en état de marche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2013)

Voici le petit dernier arrivé ce matin. Il s'intercale entre le PowerBook 190 et le Palourde sur le plan chronologique :




Son écran 11,3 pouces FSTN affiche les milliers de couleurs (16 bits) en 800x600. Il n'est pas aussi agréable qu'un TFT, mais fait bien l'intermédiaire entre les "16 niveaux de gris" de ses deux prédessesseurs, et le matrice active du Palourde. Le disque dur d'origine de 750 Mo a déjà été remplacé par un 2 Go, histoire de dire! 

:zen


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2013)

Je le fais "petit bras"
C'est "mes vieux" : ces Mac (Apple II et clone Motorola et les autres) 
Certains, comme le StarMax (Motorola) sont utilisés très souvent, d'autres comme le Duo230 ne sont utilisés que très rarement.
D'autres, comme le II GS, ne servent quasiment jamais
Mais ils sont tous (sauf le Classic II), fidèle au poste 
Bref, ils sont LA


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Je le fais "petit bras"
> C'est "mes vieux" : ces Mac (Apple II et clone Motorola et les autres)
> Certains, comme le StarMax (Motorola) sont utilisés très souvent, d'autres comme le Duo230 ne sont utilisés que très rarement.
> D'autres, comme le II GS, ne servent quasiment jamais&#8230;
> ...



Info en passant à propos du Duo 230 : le mien souffrait du même problème que le tien (certaines touches, fallait monter debout dessus pour qu'elles acceptent de délivrer leur caractère). J'ai enlevé le clavier, sorti toutes les touches, vu qu'à ce stade, ce sont elles qui tiennent la couche noire en plastique souple, une fois qu'elles sont parties, plus rien n'assemble les différentes couches du clavier. dessous, deux feuilles transparentes parcourues de pistes métalliques aboutissant aux deux nappes servant à connecter le clavier. Décapage de l'ensemble des pistes avec la plus grande délicatesse (faut pas en couper une), puis, au tour de la couche noire : à l'intérieur de chaque "bulbe", sur la face inférieure, un petit anneau de ferrite. Nettoyage (et plus "décapage", là) tout aussi délicat de ces anneaux, remontage de l'ensemble, puis reconnexion au Duo, et depuis, mon Duo a un clavier qui répond au poil ! Difficulté de l'opération : très facile, mais demande de la patience, c'est long et laborieux.


----------



## mac mini (28 Mai 2013)

Les morts et semis morts




PowerBook 5300c 133 MHZ 400MB Disque Dur Mac OS Autopsie:  prise chargeur cassée
Acheté chez: un site d'encheres américain en toute connaissance de cause





iMac G3 400mHZ 80 GB Disque Dur 768 MB de RAM Autopsie:  Disque Dur mort
Acheté chezetite annonces pour qui crame 3 mois plus tard (c'est pas grave)





Apple Studio Display 17" Autopsie:  ne s'allume pas (Don en lot)

Les fonctionnels




Petite annonce:50e





CashBIIIIP ou BIIPcash 79 E





Barre d'espace cassée,écrivez un MP si vous n'arrivez pas a lire Site d'enchères americain 
12 e





366 MHZ Déchetterie: un employé genereuxgratuit





Power Macintosh G3 1 GB de RAMet 350 GB de Disque Dur 400MHZ OSX 10.3.9
Don en lot:Gratuit deuxième mac le plus puissant de la maison hors CPU





PowerMac G4 733 MHZ 256 MO de Ram 40 GB de DD Mac OSX 10.4.11 SERVER
CashBIIIP ou TUUUTCASH 50 E (hors service auparavant)





Vous allez trouver le mac récent mais pas la souris
Mac MINI C2D 1.66 GHZ 2GB de RAM Mac OSX 10.6.9
Mountain Lion ne s'installe Pas 
Cadeau de noël Tuut CASH ou cash BIIIIP.
Désolé pour les photos de ***** et inversées,Vielle webcam et Photo Booth oblige

Là, c'est limite, mais bon, je laisse !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2013)

Je ne résiste pas au plaisir de vous présenter le dernier membre de ma collection en attendant de pouvoir refaire une photo de groupe :




:love:


----------



## Invité (25 Juin 2013)

Wahh, t'as encore trouvé une place sur ton bureau !  :rateau:


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2013)

Cool c'est exactement le premier portable Mac que j'ai pu me payer fin 2001 ! Et j'ai bossé avec.


----------



## matacao (1 Juillet 2013)

Voici les deux derniers membres de ma collection: 

(Il était HS avant restauration)






Voici le deuxième:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2013)

Pour info, l'iBook G4, objet de la dernière photo du premier post de ce sujet, après quelques mois passés "en pièces détachées" pour cause de nappe vidéo défaillante, s'est vu remettre en état ce jour grâce à une nappe vidéo prélevée sur l'épave d'un de ses congénères.

Ça m'a pris une bonne demi-journée (faut démonter l'écran, ouvrir l'écran, virer le blindage de la dalle, ce qui implique le démontage de la charnière (le "U" qui relie l'écran à l'UC), ce qui n'est rien en soi, mais par contre, le bordel pour remonter ce machin :afraid:, sortir la nappe défectueuse, monter la nouvelle nappe, et ensuite, tout ré-assembler).

Mais bon, ménant, il est pleinement opérationnel, et je rédige ce post dessus. :love:


----------



## Invité (31 Octobre 2013)

Y sont vraiment chiants à démonter ces iBook, je trouve
La dernière fois, pour le mien, c'était pour lui mettre un petit SSD Pata (ça fait qu'il tourne toujours, mais ça rââââââme sur les sites modernes)


----------



## asus27 (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour a toutes et a tous,

Je ne suis pas un grand collectionneur faute de place, mais j' adore faire revivre des ordis qui à leurs époques n' étaient pas accessibles financièrement parlant :rose:

Du haut de mes 16 ans rhaaaaa un Amstrad CPC 464 écran mono chrome :love: mon premier ordi quoi 

LE monde PC me faisait rêver et un Amstrad de la série 2000 m' était toujours innaccessible à l' époque, alors du haut de mes 37 ans, j' ai fait revivre une envie...






Apres être passé par iPhone 3, 4s et un iMac 27, il fallait a mes cotés un Centris, ordi encore moi abordable a mon époque. Chose est faite 

Voici la bete :

Centris 650 avec 84 Mo de mémoire et disque dure SCSI de 350 Mo le tout accompagné d' un écran Trinitron de 16"











LA cerise sur le gateau un lecteur ZIP et mon dernier achat pour connecter mon Centris sur le net, un convertisseur AAUI vers RJ-45 ASENTE FriendlyNet 






Voila pour ma présentation en attendant mon new iMac 27 avec Fusion Drive et carte GT 780M... Mais bon vivement noel :love::love:


A très vite, Fabrice


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2013)

Magnifique tout ça. Garde les bien en état, surtout l'Amstrad qui n'est pas courant


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2013)

Ce PowerMac n'est plus :





Il s'est sacrifié et a fait don de son écran et de son clavier, de son "combo" et de sa mémoire à un de ses grands frères, celui-ci, qui le remplace dans ma collection :




Curieusement, sous OS 9, l'extension qui gère la carte vidéo (Radeon 9000) refuse de se charger depuis le changement d'écran, ne permettant plus de changer de résolution sous ce système, c'est 1152x768, et rien d'autre. 

Pour le clavier, le connecteur est identique, mais la nappe est plus courte, j'ai donc du faire un pliage savant (et soigné pour ne rien abimer) de la nappe du clavier français du 550, afin de remplacer le clavier "US" d'origine.

Pour le reste, les deux barrettes de 512 Mo du 550 ont remplacé les deux de 256 Mo du grand frère, et le lecteur optique, très fatigué, du 1 Ghz a aussi été remplacé par le combo du 550.

A noter que le changement d'écran sur le Titanium est assez délicat, faut tout sortir, quasiment, sur le VGA, il ne reste plus que les enceintes et l'inverter dans "la boite" avant de pouvoir enlever l'écran, et sur le DVI, il ne restait plus que les enceintes avant de pouvoir enlever l'ancien écran et monter le nouveau.

Dernier point, j'ai enlevé la carte "Airport" (de série sur le modèle 1 Ghz) et l'ai remplacée par la carte PCMCIA que vous voyez sur la photo, bénéficiant ainsi du 802.11g au lieu du 802.11b, et aussi d'une meilleure réception, les antennes internes des Titanium étant notoirement très peu efficaces.

Si j'en ai le temps, cet après midi, je ferais une photo de famille de l'ensemble des machines de ma collection.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2013)

Bon, comme promis, j'ai fait une photo de famille (pas facile de tout choper dans le même cadre :rateau. Ils n'y sont pas tous, car celui-ci est parti avec ma fille qui passe quelques jours de vacances chez son grand frère :




Mais tous les autres y sont à l'exception de mon PowerMac G4, trop compliqué, et pas vraiment "de collection", puisqu'encore en exploitation. (mon MBP et le Mac Mini de ma fille, je ne les considère pas non plus "de collection").

Bon, tout ça pour dire que la toph, ben la voilà :




Donc, nous avons au premier plan, les trois pépères : de gauche à droite le PowerBook 190, le PowerBook Duo 230 (le doyen, 22 ans bientôt) et le PowerBook 1400cs.

Au second plan, (toujours de gauche à droite), l'iBook G4 (le "benjamin", le seul à ne pas encore avoir 10 ans), et le PowerGook G3 "Pismo".

Enfin, à l'arrière plan (oui, oui ! De gauche à droite ) : l'iBook G3 "Palourde", l'iMac G4, et le PowerBook G4 "Titanium" dont au sujet duquel que je vous causais ce matin (nan ! je m'entraine pour pouvoir rédiger des rapports de police :rateau 

Valà, vous savez l'essentiel, sinon tout. :love:


----------



## melaure (28 Décembre 2013)

Félicitations Pascal !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h50 ----------

Bon vous avez un peu de chance car j'ai participé à l'Alchimie X, le plus gros salon Amiga en France  (bon ok c'est de la pub) !!!

J'ai fait quelques photos de mes machines persos que j'ai amené la-bas :

Mon TI-99/4A (avec synthétiseur vocal) :





Mon Amstrad CPC 6128





Mon Amiga 500 :





Trois de mes portables : PowerBook 520, iBook 300 Mandarine, iBook DV466 Graphite (mais j'ai aussi un Myrtille).





Et enfin mon iMac DV 600 White, ma TouchPad 32 go, mon eMate, mon PowerCD et mon Quicktake 150. 





Tout fonctionne très bien, on mettait même de la musique d'ambiance avec le PowerCD et des enceintes.

P.S. : le Macintosh Plus est à un de mes amis, mais j'ai le même chez moi. Un autre pote avait amené un Mac Mini qu'il a passé sous MorphOS, un clone d'Amiga OS qui tourne sur les Macs PPC.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il s'est sacrifié et a fait don de [ses organes] à un de ses grands frères... très fatigué
> 
> je ferais une photo de famille
> 
> ...



Justement, au dépouillement de ce 'rapport de police' de l'adjudant *Pascal*, lequel manifestement nous 'cause' de ses nombreux _enfants_ (et à qui dont auquel j'adresse mes sincères condoléances pour l'héroïque suicide de son fils cadet qui n'a pas hésité à faire le sacrifice de sa vie afin de sauver celle d'un des ses aînés menacée par une maladie irréversible) - une double question me taraude, touchant le signalement de 2 des 3 absents de ce portrait de groupe, si je tiens compte de cette phrase dans la déposition : '_ma fille qui passe quelques jours de vacances chez son grand frère_'.


Oui, je me pose la grave question suivante &#8608; _sachant qu'elle est, forcément, 'pas_lourde' - de quelle couleur est la fille absente?_ .  Pour ne pas parler de '_modèle_' au sujet du sus-mentionné '_grand-frère_'...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> _de quelle couleur est la fille absente?_ .  Pour ne pas parler de '_modèle_' au sujet du sus-mentionné '_grand-frère_'...



En fait sa couleur dépend essentiellement de son état émotif du moment, quant à son grand-frère,  de 13 ans son aîné, elle l'a effectivement toujours pris comme modèle ! 

Bon, on revient au musée ? 


EDIT : Ah, tiens, en parlant de ça, vous noterez au passage, la modernité du Duo230, qui disposait déjà à l'époque d'un écran 16/10 (il faudra ensuite attendre les premiers PowerBook 17 pouces pour retrouver de telles proportions d'écrans sur les portables Apple, et les premiers MacBook Pro pour retrouver ces proportions sur des 15 pouces &#8230; Car contrairement à une idée communément admise, les PowerBook G4 15 pouces n'ont pas un écran 16/10 mais un écran 3/2, donc 15/10).


----------



## melaure (29 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, on revient au musée ?



Bah après le rude effort que j'ai fait, j'attendais tes commentaires


----------



## drs (29 Décembre 2013)

Alors en voici quelques uns:

Powerbook 170 (donné en cadeau, en souvenir de mon 180c, vendu pour acheter un 1400cs)







Un ibook bleu G3/300 avec 288Mo de RAM!






Et son transfo réparé maison 






Enfin, le vénérable MAC SE et son fameux ? de démarrage...disque dur HS


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Bah après le rude effort que j'ai fait, j'attendais tes commentaires



Que dire ?&#8230; Les affichettes "ne pas toucher à ce matériel, merci" sont très bien mises en valeur ! 

Bon, sinon, sérieusement, c'est plutôt sympa, tout ça, tu as oublié de citer l'iPod, discrètement caché entre l'eMate et la TouchPad ! 

Et, *note pour drs*, qui a le même Clamshell que moi :love: : m'étant retrouvé avec une barrette de 512 Mo de PC 133 sans Mac au bout, j'ai tenté le coup sur l'iBook &#8230; Ben contrairement à ce que je pensais, ça marche, elle est bien reconnue pour 512 Mo, et donc, c'est comme ça que mon iBook est passé de 288 Mo à 544 Mo de Ram. Je ne suis pas certain que toutes les barrettes de PC133 seraient reconnues pareil (je pense que pour certaines, l'iBook ne verrait que 256 Mo), mais si tu en as sous la main, ça vaut le coup d'essayer.

Sinon, "the flying saucer" (le transfo "yoyo"), j'en ai une aussi, mais la mienne est toujours en "état d'origine", et est arrivée avec le Pismo, pas le Palourde (qui n'avait pas d'alim quand je l'ai eu).


----------



## drs (29 Décembre 2013)

Ah je vais essayer Pascal le coup de la barette. Il me semble en avoir une 

PS: j'ai pas mis en photo les 2 ibook G4 ni l'apple IIe....ni les autres


----------



## melaure (30 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Que dire ?&#8230; Les affichettes "ne pas toucher à ce matériel, merci" sont très bien mises en valeur !
> 
> Bon, sinon, sérieusement, c'est plutôt sympa, tout ça, tu as oublié de citer l'iPod, discrètement caché entre l'eMate et la TouchPad !



Quand tu as un eMate quasi neuf tu y veilles de près je peux te le dire. Mais un de mes potes était là pour la démo si besoin  Et la TouchPad passait le film de nos 20 ans (du club).

Sinon si tu regardes la photo du CPC 6128, tu verras que ce n'est pas un iPod, mais un décor d'Apple Expo avec les 5 couleurs 

Enfin mes palourdes ont des barrettes de 512 Mo depuis 2003/2004 environ


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2013)

Par contre, ce que je remarque, c'est que tes Palourdes semblent avoir une bonne luminosité, alors que celle de la mienne est plutôt faiblarde (c'est comme ça depuis les 5 ou 6 ans que je l'ai, ça n'a pas diminué, ça reste constant). J'espère que je ne vais pas être obligé de chercher une nouvelle dalle pour elle (ah, le bon temps du Duo230, où on pouvait séparer le rétro-éclairage de la dalle elle même )


----------



## melaure (30 Décembre 2013)

On peut changer les tubes CCFL, il y a des tutoriaux sur le net. Je dis pas que c'est facile mais que c'est possible ... 

Oui j'ai de la chance, mais le Mandarine est à fond en luminosité (et moins lumineux que le graphite) et un jour il faudra que je fasse aussi quelque chose ...

Par contre le PB520c est lui très faiblard ... et avec un contact moyen sur la nappe vidéo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> On peut changer les tubes CCFL, il y a des tutoriaux sur le net. Je dis pas que c'est facile mais que c'est possible ...



Encore faut-il les trouver :rateau:



melaure a dit:


> Par contre le PB520c est lui très faiblard ... et avec un contact moyen sur la nappe vidéo.



J'ai ce problème avec le 1400cs, et la nappe du Duo230 est coupée sur trois pistes (celles correspondant à 3 des 4 boutons luminosité contraste). J'ai pu consolider le reste mais pas réussi à rétablir les contacts coupés (et la nappe de l'épave que j'ai pour pièces est dans un état encore pire).


----------



## Powerdom (30 Décembre 2013)

Pascal, toutes ces icônes à gauche sur le pismo c'est pas très mac tout ça... tss tss


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pascal, toutes ces icônes à gauche sur le pismo c'est pas très mac tout ça... tss tss



Mais si, c'est très Mac, lorsque j'ai du "bordel" sur le bureau d'un Mac, il va à gauche, le côté droit de l'écran étant réservé aux icônes de disques (et à la corbeille sous OS 9 ou plus ancien, ce qui est le cas du Pismo sur cette photo), le reste (dossiers, fichiers en vrac), c'est à gauche !

Bon, là, dans le cas du Pismo, c'est vrai qu'il y a un tel bordel sur son bureau "OS 9" qu'en fait, il y en a de tous les côtés ! :rose: Ça tient au fait que c'est ce Pismo qui me sert d'intermédiaire entre les trois pépères du premier plan et internet (via une paire de lecteurs Zip 100 : un USB et un SCSI).


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Mars 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais si, c'est très Mac, lorsque j'ai du "bordel" sur le bureau d'un Mac, il va à gauche, le côté droit de l'écran étant réservé aux icônes de disques (et à la corbeille sous OS 9 ou plus ancien, ce qui est le cas du Pismo sur cette photo), le reste (dossiers, fichiers en vrac), c'est à gauche !



Donc, en gros, à droite, c'est rangé, c'est Bien, c'est Le Mac. 
Et à gauche, c'est le bordel, c'est Le Mal, c'est PC. 

Et celui qui met un Bon fichier à gauche se fera taper sur les doigts ! :rateau:


----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2014)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Donc, en gros, à droite, c'est rangé, c'est Bien, c'est Le Mac.
> Et à gauche, c'est le bordel, c'est Le Mal, c'est PC.
> 
> Et celui qui met un Bon fichier à gauche se fera taper sur les doigts ! :rateau:



C'était hier les élections


----------



## sofizabel (1 Avril 2014)

bonjour
à quoi ressemble la nappe en question ? j'en ai retrouvé quelques unes


----------



## MatthewL (30 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, allez je vais me lancer dans la présentation de ma collection Mac.

Pour commencer un Macintosh LC475, (avec de la ram qui avait été rajouté). Avec un Apple Performa Plus Display.





Un Macintosh SE (Pas de disquette pour le lancer :'( ) 





Et pour finir un Imac de 2002 DV 600 White il tourne sur 9.2 (je ne suis pas sur), il y'a de la ram rajouté, une nouvelle carte réseau aussi.






Voila, bonsoir


----------



## karine19620 (25 Avril 2015)

Bonjour j'ai un vieux Mac a vendre avec clavier souris cables ect mais je ne sais pas comment faire ,celui ci date de 1990
Bien à vous
karine19620


----------



## Sly54 (25 Avril 2015)

Pour la vente d'une machine, il vaut mieux poster dans les Petites annonces


----------



## Invité (25 Avril 2015)

karine19620 a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai un vieux Mac a vendre avec clavier souris cables ect mais je ne sais pas comment faire ,celui ci date de 1990
> Bien à vous
> karine19620



Ben là, t'es pas au bon endroit
poste ici http://ioccasion.fr/, mais essaie au moins de savoir quel Mac, combien de Ram, etc…


----------



## karine19620 (26 Avril 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Ben là, t'es pas au bon endroit
> poste ici http://ioccasion.fr/, mais essaie au moins de savoir quel Mac, combien de Ram, etc…


Mercibeaucoup pour la réponse


----------



## magicPDF (26 Avril 2015)

Sinon il y a http://www.leboncoin.fr/


----------



## melaure (28 Avril 2015)

karine19620 a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai un vieux Mac a vendre avec clavier souris cables ect mais je ne sais pas comment faire ,celui ci date de 1990
> Bien à vous
> karine19620



Ca se donne à un collectionneur un vieux truc comme ça


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Mai 2015)

Y'a moi, je suis toujours là, depuis longtemps maintenant, j'ai commencé ma collection en 2004, lorsque j'avais 12 ans ! Aujourd'hui me voila à la tête d'un empire de 45 Machines frappées d'une pomme ! et d'un nombre similaire de PC.

Cela fait 45 Macs pour moi D) faut que j'arrête la, ça va plus du tout ! J'ai pas compté les périphériques et accessoires et iGadget, ni la collection de PC d'ailleurs.

Update : Ajout d'un Macbook 1,1, Core Duo, acheté 89€ dans un cash converter et parfaitement fonctionnel, batterie aussi !

Apple IIe (en boite complet, deuxième mains, acheté en 2009)
Apple IIe
Macintosh 128K (upgrade 512K)
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh SE/30
Macintosh Classic II
Macintosh II
LC I
LC II
LC II
LC III
LC III
LC 475
LC 630
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC
Powermac 6200/75
Powermac 4400/200
Powermac 6500/250
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz => et OS X 10.3
Powermac G3 233 Mhz desktop
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz (et 2Go de ram)
Powermac G4 DA 450 Mhz (sans boitier)
Powermac G4 MDD Bi 1.25 Ghz
Powermac G5 Bi 2.0 Ghz (quelques pièces qui me reste)
Performa 5400/160
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 233 Mhz rev A (carte PAV HS)
iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz
iMac G4 15" 800 Mhz
iMac G5 ALS 2.0 Ghz Rev B
Mac Mini G4 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook 100
Powerbook 100 (pour les pièces)
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300CS
Powerbook G3 Bronze
Powerbook G4 Titanium 500 Mhz
iBook G3 12" palourde 400 Mhz
iBook G3 12" dual-usb 500 Mhz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz
Macbook Core Duo 2.0 Ghz

iPod et autres :

iPod Nano 4th Gen Bleu 8GB
iPhone 3G 8Gb
iPhone 3Gs 16 Gb
iPhone 4 16 Gb (en pièces)
Newton MessagePad 120

J'ai peut être d'autre trucs, mais on va dire que je commence à en perdre le compte XD


----------



## Chayonara (24 Juin 2015)

Possede 2 mac proforma 5400 power PC ça intéresse qqun??


----------



## magicPDF (24 Juin 2015)

Oldmac : si besoin j'ai un système 7.6 complètement opérationnel pour le LC475.


----------



## matacao (24 Juin 2015)

MAJ:

Apple ///
Apple //e
Apple IIc
Apple //e Enhanced
Apple IIgs
Apple IIe Platinum
Mac 128k
Mac Plus 
Mac SE 
Mac SE/FDHD 
Mac II 
Mac SE/30 
Mac IIci 
Mac IIfx 
Mac LC
Mac IIsi 
Mac Classic II 
Mac Performa 400 
Mac IIvi 
Mac IIvx
Macintosh TV
Mac Quadra 650
Mac LC 630
Mac Performa 630
Power Macintosh 6100
Power Macintosh 8100
Power Macintosh 9500
Power Macintosh 5300
Workgroup Server 7250
Power Macintosh 8500
Mac Performa 5400 
Power Macintosh 4400
Power Macintosh 5500
Power Macintosh 7300 
Power Macintosh 8600
Power Macintosh 9600
Power Macintosh G3 Desktop
Power Macintosh G3 Minitower
Power Macintosh G3 All-in-One
Power Macintosh G3 B&B
iMac G3 Bondi Blue
iMac G3 Summer 2000
iMac G3 Summer 2001
Power Macintosh G4 Digital Audio
Power Macintosh G4 Quicksilver
iMac G4 15" et 17"
iMac G5 17" et 20"
Power Macintosh G5 Dual 1.8Ghz
Mac Mini G4
Power Macintosh G5 Dual 2.5Ghz
iMac Intel 17" et 20"
Mac Pro 1,1
Mac Pro 4,1
Macintosh Portable M5126
PowerBook 170
PowerBook 160
PowerBook 180
PowerBook 520
PowerBook 520c
PowerBook 540c
PowerBook 550c
PowerBook 1400c
PowerBook G3 Pismo
PowerBook G4 12"
MacBook 13" 4,1
MacBook 13" 5,2
MacBook Air 13" 6,2
MacBook Pro Retina 13" 11,3
Umax Apus 3000


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2015)

magicPDF a dit:


> Oldmac : si besoin j'ai un système 7.6 complètement opérationnel pour le LC475.



Effectivement cela m'intéresse=> MP


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2015)

Cela fait 46 Macs pour moi D) 

Update : Ajout d'un Macbook 2,1, Core 2 Duo, dont je vient de réparer la carte mère

Apple IIe (en boite complet, deuxième mains, acheté en 2009)
Apple IIe
Macintosh 128K (upgrade 512K)
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh SE/30
Macintosh Classic II
Macintosh II
LC I
LC II
LC II
LC III
LC III
LC 475
LC 630
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC
Powermac 6200/75
Powermac 4400/200
Powermac 6500/250
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz => et OS X 10.3
Powermac G3 233 Mhz desktop
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz (et 2Go de ram)
Powermac G4 DA 450 Mhz (sans boitier)
Powermac G4 MDD Bi 1.25 Ghz
Powermac G5 Bi 2.0 Ghz (quelques pièces qui me reste)
Performa 5400/160
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 233 Mhz rev A (carte PAV HS)
iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz
iMac G4 15" 800 Mhz
iMac G5 ALS 2.0 Ghz Rev B
Mac Mini G4 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook 100
Powerbook 100 (pour les pièces)
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300CS
Powerbook G3 Bronze
Powerbook G4 Titanium 500 Mhz
iBook G3 12" palourde 400 Mhz
iBook G3 12" dual-usb 500 Mhz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz
Macbook Core Duo 2.0 Ghz
Macbook Core 2 Duo 2.0 Ghz

iPod et autres :

iPod Nano 4th Gen Bleu 8GB
iPhone 3G 8Gb
iPhone 3Gs 16 Gb
iPhone 4 16 Gb (en pièces)
Newton MessagePad 120

J'ai peut être d'autre trucs, mais on va dire que je commence à en perdre le compte XD


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2015)

Chayonara a dit:


> Possede 2 mac proforma 5400 power PC ça intéresse qqun??



Attention les machines dont le nom commence par pro, c'est plutôt chez Compaq/HP ...


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Juin 2015)

Ah oui mince, fin on se comprend


----------



## pitchul (5 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour a tous,

Je voudrai partager une trouvaille que j'ai faite il y a peu. Je ne suis pas collectionneur de MAC, quoi que je sois bien equipe en appareil a la Pomme  Mais plutôt collectionneur de jeux video et de consoles. 

Voila donc ce que j'ai pu avoir sur une "brocante"






Tout en emballage d'origine et manettes jamais deballes 

Qu'en pensez-vous ? 

Merci a vous

Manu


----------



## matacao (5 Juillet 2015)

Oh une pippin ! Nice find !


----------



## melaure (6 Juillet 2015)

Excellent !!!

Mais sérieux tu ne vas pas garder ça, hein, tu en as pas besoin ?


----------



## pitchul (6 Juillet 2015)

@melaure fais moi une offre


----------



## matacao (6 Juillet 2015)

Des pipins atmark on en trouve plein au Japon, en revanche les premières générations sont rares.


----------



## voltfan (14 Août 2015)

Bonjour, 

Je commence (depuis plusieurs années ) une collection de vieux Mac. Etant étudiant je n'ai pas beaucoup de budget donc je n'en achète qu'un ou 2 par an . 

En ordinateurs portable, je possède:
-3 Powerbook ( 140 / 165c / 180c )
-Un Powerbook 5300 cs (complètement hs malheureusement ) + Pochette + doc papier 
-Un Macbook blanc C2D (Ordi familial)
-Un MPB 2011 pour le boulot

En "fixe":
-Un Imac G3 Bleu foncé (le plus commun  )
-Un Powermac G4 HS (voir mon topic si vous avez des idées pour la panne)
-Un Imac Tournesol (de base) avec ses enceintes (ordi familial)
-Un Imac Core Duo 1.83 (derrière la tv car écran hs- Pixels)
-Un Imac C2D 1.83 (lignes de pixels mais utilisable)
-2 Mini C2D 1.83 (qui ne veulent jamais redémarrer après avoir été éteint un certain temps)

Divers:
-2 mini imprimantes couleur
-Un ipod Video HS
-Ipad 4 (familial)

Anciens:  
-Imac Tournesol avec ancien clavier
-Power PC de 1994-1995 (je ne me souviens plus du nom  )


C'est tout pour le moment 

PS: J'adorerais pouvoir tester mes Powerbook de la série 100 donc si quelqu'un se débarrasse d'un chargeur (budget max : 10€-15€ avec FDP) 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## melaure (15 Août 2015)

Donc deux tournesol ? Pour les alim tu auras du mal à avoir des dons, y en a plein qui crame. Le mien est d'en trouver une sur un site d'alim ou la bay.


----------



## voltfan (15 Août 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Donc deux tournesol ? Pour les alim tu auras du mal à avoir des dons, y en a plein qui crame. Le mien est d'en trouver une sur un site d'alim ou la bay.




Malheureusement, il ne m'en reste qu'un  . Le plus récent des deux avec le nouveau clavier (Usb derrière)

Je ne sais pas, j'ai toujours appelé ça un chargeur sur un ordi portable 
Voici exactement ce que je recherche:







Il y en a beaucoup aux USA mais les frais de port sont de minimum 20 Euros


----------



## voltfan (23 Octobre 2015)

Hello !
Rajout d'un Powerbook G3 HDG (300 GHZ) en état de fonctionnement mais sans système (HDD HS ?  ) . Bref si quelqu'un peut me préter le CD je ne dis pas non 

Un iBook palourde bleu (pas encore reçu -a tester)

Un Mac II si en état de marche mais le disque dur et son cable ont été retirés par Disney lorsqu'il a été réformé 
Donc pareil si jamais quelqu'un a ça 

Un Mac Pro 1.1 et son écran pour faire tourner des logiciels 

Sinon pour compléter ma collection, je cherche a échanger ma StyleWriter 2200 que je possède en double. Il n'y a aucun cable par contre.


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Novembre 2016)

Cela fait 48 Macs pour moi D) 

Update : eMac G4 1.42 Ghz / 1 Go RAM / 160 Go complet et config d'origine en boite comme neuf ! + iBook G3 600 12" + MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz SP

Apple IIe (en boite complet, deuxième mains, acheté en 2009)
Apple IIe
Macintosh 128K (upgrade 512K)
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh SE/30
Macintosh Classic II
Macintosh II
LC I
LC II
LC II
LC III
LC III
LC 475
LC 630
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC
Powermac 6200/75
Powermac 4400/200
Powermac 6500/250
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz => et OS X 10.3
Powermac G3 233 Mhz desktop
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz (et 2Go de ram)
Powermac G4 DA 450 Mhz (sans boitier)
Powermac G4 MDD Bi 1.25 Ghz
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP)
Performa 5400/160
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz (tube marqué)
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 233 Mhz rev A (carte PAV HS)
iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz
iMac G4 15" 800 Mhz (à vendre)
eMac G4 17" 1.42 Ghz (complet en boite comme neuf)
iMac G5 ALS 2.0 Ghz Rev B (cm HS)
Mac Mini G4 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook 100
Powerbook 100 (pour les pièces)
Powerbook 100 (et de trois, pas un seul DD fonctionnel)
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300CS
Powerbook G3 Bronze
Powerbook G4 Titanium 500 Mhz
iBook G3 12" palourde 400 Mhz
iBook G3 12" dual-usb 500 Mhz
iBook G3 12" 600 Mhz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz
Macbook Core 2 Duo 2.0 Ghz

iPod et autres :

iPod Nano 4th Gen Bleu 8GB
iPhone 3G 8Gb
iPhone 3Gs 16 Gb
iPhone 4 16 Gb (en pièces)
Newton MessagePad 120 (en boite comme neuf)

J'ai peut être d'autre trucs, mais on va dire que je commence à en perdre le compte XD

=> Je vends (ou échange) un iMac G4 15" 800 Mhz en très bon état (50€ ?)


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2016)

Sympa que tu ais la place pour des tours, perso je ne peux pas ...


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
l'hiver aidant, j'ai décidé de redonner vie à mon premier mac, caché au fond du grenier (avec bien d'autres) depuis quelques dizaines d'années. 
Acheté d'occasion en 87, un Mac 128 upgradé avec le kit Apple en MacPlus, on les reconnaît car c'est les seuls MacPlus qui ne sont pas badgé "Macintosh Plus" sur la face avant. En fait le kit consistait au remplacement de la carte mère et de la partie arrière (pour les nouvelles prises), la face avant, l'écran, l'alimentation restait ceux du 128 (en option on pouvait aussi remplacer le lecteur 400k par un 800k). Du coup, pas d'étiquette non plus à l'arrière du Mac (elle restait sur la partie conservée par Apple).
Bref, il a démarré sans problème, le lecteur de disquette a eu droit à un dépoussiérage/huilage, mais il a rendu l'âme au bout de quelques éjections poussives. J'ai changé le petit moteur d'éjection et il marche très bien maintenant. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Le disque dur externe (un CMS de l'époque) de 20Mo n'a pas voulu démarrer. Alim HS. J'ai mis le HD (un Seagate 225N 5'1/4) dans un boitier récupérée d'un syquest HS et il est repartie ;-)
Logiciel Système 5.1F (Système 6.0 / Finder 4.3), c'est spartiate mais efficace, ça marche nickel.
Plein de vieux documents et d'applis, tout marche, ça fait drôle de rouvrir tous ces vieux documents ;-)
Prochaine étape : la remise en route d'un Mac II fx acheté neuf l'année suivante. Puis, si tout va bien, il y a aussi des Mac II Cx /Ci/Quadra 700 SE/30 et quelques PowerBook...


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2017)

Magnifique !!! Et bravo.

J'aimerais voir ça mais je suppose que tu n'es pas dans la même région.


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Magnifique !!! Et bravo.
> 
> J'aimerais voir ça mais je suppose que tu n'es pas dans la même région.



Salut, je suis en Normandie, prés d'Evreux.
J'ai ranimé aussi un 7100/66. J'avais besoin d'échanger avec le MacPlus, et il a un lecteur de disquette qui marche et il est en réseau. Même si internet est difficilement utilisable avec le 9.1 (même avec Classilla), je peux au moins échanger quelques fichiers avec mon iMac 5K (j'ai activé le partage web sur Sierra, et c'est pas évident :-( . J'ai plein de boitier Appletalk dans un carton, je vais essayer d'échanger des fichiers avec le MacPlus 
C'est un 7100/66 avec une carte G3/300 Sonnet dans le port PDS, c'est le jour et la nuit au niveau performance ;-) PPC601 à 66Mhz -> G3 à 266Mhz. A l'époque on pouvait chainer la carte graphique Apple précédemment dans le port PDS derrière la carte Sonnet, à l'aide d'une nappe et d'un support pour fixer la carte graphique. Le support était lui même fixer sur un slot Nubus (juste pour la tenir, pas de connexion avec le Nubus). Mais ça marche mal et j'ai préféré mettre une vrai carte graphique Nubus, une MacPicasso, bien plus performante que la carte graphique d'origine. Il y aussi une prise video sur la carte mère, mais 640x480 256c :-(
Le 7100/66 est un des derniers mac Nubus qui pouvait faire tourner des proc G3. Pratique pour tester mon stock de vieilles cartes ;-)
Il a aussi un port SCSI, j'ai pu tester un vieux stock de HD 40Mo à 2Go, de vieux lecteur Syquest, Jaz, 230MO,... Pas trop de casse en faite, ça vieilli plutôt bien. J'ai mis un graveur dans la baie CD pour récupérer mes vieux systèmes, drivers, utilitaires sur les HD ;-) avant d'attaquer les Mac SE et II.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Voilà, si tout va bien, bientôt des photos de Mac II.


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2017)

Arf pas de chance, un Haut-De-François !!! Trop loin !

Bon courage pour la suite !


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
pas de Mac II pour l'instant, j'ai plus de pile... dans quelques jours.
En attendant, une vieillerie qui fera rigoler les jeunes, le QuickTake que j'utilisait avec le PowerMac 7100.
C'est un QuickTake 100 de 1994, un des premiers appareils photo numérique grand public connecté à un micro (si je me souviens Logitech avait sortie le Fotoman juste avant). Il était fabriqué par Kodak. 
La résolution est ridicule maintenant 640x480, mais c'était très pratique à l'époque. Je m'en servais pour illustrer des manuels d'entretien de machine. Avant, il fallait coller les photos sur les impressions papier, puis les photocopier  ou scanner les photos pour les incorporer au document (j'utilisais Ragtime à l'époque, excellent).
Je vous met un petit exemple, une photo du MacPlus, vous verrez la différence les photos faite avec l'iPhone 6 dans les messages  précédents ;-))


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2017)

Superbe, c'est le seul que je n'ai pas, j'ai le 150 et le 200 !


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Superbe, c'est le seul que je n'ai pas, j'ai le 150 et le 200 !


La lentille sur la photo, était vendu avec le 150, que j'ai toujours mais il ne marche plus :-(
Par contre, jamais eu de 200. En 97, quand il est sortit, on sentait bien que ça n'intéressait plus trop Apple, ils ont arrêté la même année. J'avais pas non plus besoin d'une grosse résolution, donc Kodak DC200 en 98 (HS et poubelle depuis longtemps) puis Canon Ixus V en 2000 (il marche toujours), Lumix FX7 en 2004 (il marche aussi), pour finir avec les iPhone ;-). Mon V1 marche plus la batterie est HS.


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Janvier 2017)

En attendant les piles pour les MacII (en espérant qu'ils redémarrent), un petit tour de PowerMac.
Power Macintosh 7500 de 1995. Il avait la particularité d'avoir le processeur (PPC601/100Mhz) sur une carte fille. Très facile à upgrader donc, ce que j'avais fait à l'époque avec une carte Sonnet Crescendo G4/800, gain en performance énorme ;-) J'ai toujours la carte processeur d'origine.
C'est un des dernier Mac avec bus SCSI sur la carte mère (avec un HD 2Go et un CDRom 600i sur celui là). Par contre adieu Nubus, bonjour PCI, beaucoup plus de choix au niveau des cartes (IDE, video en tout genre, USB, etc...). 
Le lecteur de disquette marche très bien, ce n'est pas un Sony, mais un Mitsubishi. 
Il a 8 slot RAM ! rempli avec des 64Mo, donc 512Mo de RAM. On pouvait aller jusqu'à 1Go avec des barrettes 128Mo. Il a aussi 4 slot RAM pour la video sur la carte mère (4Mo de VRAM).
Très pratique à ouvrir, 2 gros boutons sous la partie avant du capot pour le retirer. Alimentation, HD, CD-ROM et lecteur de disquette sont fixés sur un panier métallique à charnière, les cartes proc et PCI sous un cache plastique lui aussi à charnière, et hop on a un accès complet à la carte mère.


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2017)

Oui c'était vraiment une excellente machine pour sa génération. On en avait des possibilités avec. Rien à voir avec les Macs d'aujourd'hui. Quelle chance on avait quand Apple était encore un constructeur informatique ...


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Oui c'était vraiment une excellente machine pour sa génération. On en avait des possibilités avec. Rien à voir avec les Macs d'aujourd'hui. Quelle chance on avait quand Apple était encore un constructeur informatique ...


Oui c'est sur, c'était ouvert, on pouvait les faire durer longtemps en ajoutant ce qu'il fallait (évidemment beaucoup moins compact qu'aujourd'hui). Celui-ci, réformé dans les années 2000 dans une grosse boite m'a servi de serveur pour la famille (5 et chacun son Mac )
Il a tourné 24/24 pendant des années sans broncher, une carte ATA dans le bus PCI (on la voit sur la photo), un gros disque IDE de 60 Go (ça parait ridicule aujourd'hui) dans la baie à coté du CD, une carte CPU Crescendo pout mieux faire tourner OSX, le partage de fichier activé et un câblage ethernet dans toute la maison. On pouvait stocker/partager photos et fichiers et y avoir accès de partout. Il a été remplacé par un Mac mini et une baie Drobo.


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Janvier 2017)

Bon, il fait toujours aussi froid, alors je continue mon inventaire dans le grenier, avec un Mac SE.
un Mac SE trentenaire (1987) M5010, c.a.d RAM 1Mo et 2 lecteur 800K. Il a été upgradé ensuite avec 4Mo de RAM et un des lecteurs a été remplacé par un HD 20Mo. Mais contrairement au modèle suivant avec HD (M5011, le FDHD) le lecteur restant n'est pas un 1,4Mo, ça reste un 800K.
C'est un ami qui me l'a ramené il y a très longtemps (96 je crois). "Il est panne mais j'en ai plus besoin. Tu regarderas ce qu'il a quand tu auras le temps". Il aurait jamais dû dire ça, j'y ai jamais touché depuis :-(
Je m'y met. En faite c'est le HD qui ne marche pas, un Rodime 20Mo déjà connu à l'époque pour être un peu "fainéant" à démarrer avec l'âge, il fallait les secouer parfois. Je le démonte et, effectivement, en le secouant il finit par redémarrer. Je le formate pour voir et installe un nouveau système (un 6.0.3 comme avant). Tout va bien sauf qu'il recommence dés qu'on l'éteint, il faut le secouer, parfois vigoureusement, pour qu'il se mette à tourner, dommage, une fois lancé il marche bien. Hop, poubelle. J'aurais pu remettre un deuxième 800K, mais j'ai préféré remettre un autre HD, c'est quand même plus pratique pour jouer avec. Le premier lecteur 800K fonctionne très bien malgré tout.




Modèle M5010 fabriqué à Cork en octobre 1987.




La carte mère, fabriqué en 1986, avec une résistance à couper pour passer à 4Mo, comme sur le MacPlus. Le modèle suivant (FDHD) a un cavalier à retirer.




Les entrailles de la bête, avec un ventilateur, contrairement au MacPlus, même avec l'option sans HD. Sur ce modèle il est axial, sur le suivant (FDHD) il est tangentiel.


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2017)

Joli tout ça !!! Tu touches un peu en électronique ?


----------



## wip (9 Janvier 2017)

Et dire qu'on ose dire que le tout collé d'aujourd'hui, c'est plus fiable qu'avant... Quand on voit ces "vieilles" machines qui tournent toujours...


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2017)

C'est peut-être aussi fiable, mais avant tu changeais les composants défectueux, aujourd'hui tu jettes tout !!!


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> C'est peut-être aussi fiable, mais avant tu changeais les composants défectueux, aujourd'hui tu jettes tout !!!


C'est sur que les nouveaux Mac c'est plus à la portée du bricoleur (c'est ifixit qui le dit ;-). Vu comment est fait l'iMac 27 5K que j'ai acheté l'été dernier, je me voie pas l'ouvrir. Mon précédent qui datait de 2009 étant encore facilement accessible, la glace aimantée et l'écran avec 6 vis ça allait, j'ai changé un hp qui avait grillé, la carte video (hs) sur celui d'un copain, un HD facile à remplacer. 
Je suis informaticien, pas électronicien, je peux changer une alim, un hd, une carte, pas les réparer, alors si tout est soudé ensemble... je passe.
En bon Apple geek, dans les années 90, j'ai aidé beaucoup de gens autour de moi qui voulait faire durer leur matériel en remplaçant/ajoutant RAM, HD, changer d'imprimante, optimiser les config. etc. Du coup à la fin des série Nubus/ADB/Appletalk les "switcher" m'ont ramené leur vieux matos, j'en ai retapé quelques uns à l'époque, le reste a dormi dans mon grenier... J'avoue avoir jeté les plus encombrant (des LaserWriter lourdingues, des écrans 21'' Apple N&B et couleur monstrueux,... ).


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2017)

Sympa d'avoir pu garder tout ça, j'essaye aussi de garder une collection sympa, de l'Apple II au derniers PPC, d'autant que j'ai monté deux grosses expo sur Lyon en 2009 et 2014. Mais je manque un peu d'aide pour le Jurassic Mac


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Janvier 2017)

C'est vrai qu'il faut faire des choix pas toujours facile, d'autant que faire marcher ces vieux Mac c'est pas aussi simple que ça : du System 5 au 9, du 68000 au 68040 puis PPC du 601 au G5 avec les extensions à gérer devenues pléthoriques avec le 9, les drivers Nubus/PCI/SCSI/ADB et Appletalk. Quand je le faisais pour des machines en exploitation c'était déjà pas toujours simple, alors pour des mac de 30 ans qui intéressent peu... souvent en panne et/ou incomplet, faut être né dedans ;-) de quoi décourager un débutant élevé à l'iMac OSX/intel/usb/wifi/...

Allez courage ;-), je termine ma galerie de vieux Mac compact, avec le plus ancien de la bande, un Mac 128 de 1984, upgradé en MacPlus en 1986.
Je l'ai récupéré avant qu'il parte à la benne dans une usine (il y a très longtemps) en panne d'écran. Il était installé en bout d'une ligne d'assemblage, sur un poste de contrôle, allumé 24/24 pendant des années, ce qui a presque détruit la couche de phosphore de l'écran. En fait il marchait bien, à condition de travailler dans le noir pour voir ce qui était affiché à l'écran )
Un Mac SE qui a déjà fait don de son alim, lecteur et HD depuis longtemps, a finalement donner son écran (paix à son âme).
Il fonctionne à nouveau très bien, même le lecteur 800K est fonctionnel après un bon dépoussièrage.

Toute la bande : à partir de la gauche, le SE M5010 puis le 512 et le 128, tous les deux upgradé en Plus :
	

		
			
		

		
	







Fabriqué à Fremont, Californie en juillet 1984 :
	

		
			
		

		
	






La carte mère de MacPlus de 1986 :





L'intérieur de la bête après le changement d'écran :





Le tube HS :



J'ai reçu les piles, je vais pouvoir rallumer les Mac II. 2 piles par Mac et si les piles sont vides, tu peux toujours appuyer sur le bouton, il se passe rien, pas un bruit pas une LED, rien du tout ;-)


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2017)

Que dire de plus ? Bravo ! Tu es recruté pour la prochaine expo des Gones du Mac !


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Janvier 2017)

Merci ;-)
Avec des piles neuves les 3 Mac II ont tous répondu à l'appel, mais ils ont besoin d'un bon nettoyage, et il fait plus doux ces jours-ci et du soleil, donc pas eu le temps. En attendant, pour le fun, le disque dur externe SCSI de 20 Mo du MacPlus, pour ceux qui ont jamais vu un HD 5" 1/4 ;-)
Pour comparer, j'ai mis à coté, sur l'alimentation, un disque dur 2,5" de MacBook de 500 Go (500 000 Mo) )


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2017)

Heureusement j'en ai stocké quelques un pour avoir du spare, mais j'avais un DD SCSI d'environ 8" que je n'ai pas gardé.


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
petit tour de Mac II. Celui là je m'en souviens bien, je l'ai acheté neuf en octobre 1987 pour 40 000 Fr, une petite fortune à l'époque. Un MacPro d'aujourd'hui avec toutes les options ;-) 
C'était mon deuxième mac après le MacPlus d'occasion et passer du 9" N&B 512x342 au 13" 256 couleurs 640x480 (Sony Trinitron s'il vous plait), c'est peut-être un détail pour vous, mais pour moi, ça veut dire beaucoup )
Alors quand Apple a proposer des mises à jour en II fx en 1990, j'ai pas hésiter, fallait rentabiliser la bête ;-) Remplacement de la carte mère et du lecteur 800K en 1,4Mo.
L'écran est toujours impeccable, pas bombé mais cylindrique, superbe. Pour être honnête, je l'ai remplacé par un 17" 832x624 quand j'ai fais la maj fx, donc il a fonctionné 3 ans seulement. Un bon nettoyage pour le Mac et tout marche, même le lecteur de disquette.
La machine (il fallait avoir de la place sur son bureau) :




L'intérieur, avec la carte video d'origine du Mac II (640x480 256 couleurs) :




Le HD (un 80 Mo) et le lecteur de disquette en place, avec une carte video de IIfx cette fois (de 640x480 24b à 1152x870 8b) :








L'autre Mac IIfx marche aussi très bien, mais le troisième a un problème de carte mère il ne s'éteint plus, il affiche le même message qu'un MacPlus, mais comme il n'y a pas de bouton sur l'alimentation... Il va passer en statut "Banque de Pièces".


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2017)

Très joli encore. Oui je l'ai eu aussi ce moniteur 13" mais sur un IIci.

Coté IIfx, je pourrais en récupérer un, mais je manque de place.


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Janvier 2017)

Oui, malheureusement c'est la place qui manque, c'est le cauchemar du collectionneur. Ces remises en route me permettront de faire du tri et de me débarrasser de plein de vieux boitier vide, des alim, Syquest , HD, CD ROM... tous HS.
J'ai quelques Cx et CI, je vais essayer de les remettre en route.


----------



## wip (12 Janvier 2017)

Il m'a fait rêver ce IIfx... mais je n'ai eu que le IIsi...


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Janvier 2017)

68030 à 40Mhz avec copro. c'était une bête de course à l'époque ;-) Il faudra atteindre les Quadra pour le détrôner...
Son seul inconvénient, des barrettes mémoire à 68 broches qu'on ne retrouvent dans aucun autre Mac ! bien chère à l'époque et encore aujourd'hui.


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2017)

Oui je m'en souviens bien. Il y avait eu une conférence de développeur Apple dans mon ancienne école à Paris pour la sortie du Système 7, et il y avait plein de Mac II dont du IIfx.   

Par contre dommage de se débarrasser de Syquest, car c'est très utile pour des sauvegardes et des volumes bootables externes.

J'ai toujours mon 135 Mo en 3"5, mais pas de spare au cas où ...


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Janvier 2017)

J'ai récupérer quantité de Syquest 44Mo externe quand c'est devenu obsolète. Je les ai tous essayé, et il m'en reste 8 qui fonctionnent (4 sont HS), avec une trentaine de cartouches bonnes. Les 2 Syquest 88Mo, sont HS, déjà à l'époque ils étaient beaucoup plus fragile que les 44. Peu après Iomega ont pris le marché avec les Zip et Jaz, malgré la nouvelle game Syquest EZ135/230. J'ai 2 Jaz (1Go) en bon état avec une dizaine de cartouche. Aussi un 230Mo Magneto-Optique avec quelques cartouches. Tout ça en SCSI. En IDE, j'ai 2 Zip 100Mo interne, badgé Apple qui était monté dans des PowerMac G3.
Mes premiers stockages externe c'était des grosses disquettes rigides 5 1/4" de 12Mo. J'ai encore quelques disquettes mais plus de lecteur, je ne sais plus quelle marque c'était ? ça doit être introuvable aujourd'hui.


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2017)

Depuis j'ai récupéré un autre Syquest plus gros, mais pas compatible en écriture avec les 135. J'ai vraiment aimé ce matos, et ai eu très peu de soucis avec. Ca m'a énormément servi, avec différents OS bootable et compilation d'applis.


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Janvier 2017)

Pour tester rapidement de vieux Mac 68k ou PPC sans avoir à remettre en état lecteur de disquette, HD ou bus SCSI, j'utilise un truc génial : le Floppy Emu Disk. C'est un émulateur de disquette ou HD (Mac et aussi Apple II) qui se branche sur un port disquette interne ou externe présent sur tous les Mac jusqu'au PPC G3 beige. Il émule des disquettes 400/800/1440k/HD, avec OS bootable et, le plus intéressant peut être, tout est stocké sur une micro SD que je peux lire/écrire sur mon iMac 5k, idéal pour récupérer des données sur des vieilles machines ou en installer, ça devient beaucoup plus simple 
C'est un peu chère, mais pour un collectionneur, c'est un outil indispensable à mon avis :
http://www.bigmessowires.com/floppy-emu/


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Janvier 2017)

Un petit tour du coté des jumeaux Mac IIcx/ci. 2 machines presque identiques, 68030 16Mhz pour le cx, 25 pour le ci avec un circuit video sur la carte mère en plus. C'est le début de la gamme pléthorique de Mac des années 90 (le début de la fin diront certains), on pourrait croire que le ci à succéder au cx, même pas, ils étaient en vente presque en même temps (et avec bien d'autre modèles). 
Les 2 cartes mères (le ci en haut) :




L'intérieur du cx avec la première carte video Apple, puis le ci avec la carte Ethernet Nubus Apple  :



Les 2 machines (avec le 13" Apple, avec un stand sur le ci) :




J'ai installé un 7.6.1 sur le ci pour le mettre en réseau avec la carte ethernet Apple, no pb , j'ai pu échanger avec mon mac via le partage web. Ensuite j'ai essayer d'aller sur le web, mais pour trouver un butineur à peu prés fonctionnels pour 68k et le web d'aujourd'hui, c'est un autre paire de manche :-(
IE4 plante au chargement des pages, iCab ne veux pas démarrer, Netscape 4 a accepté de fonctionner mais impossible d'aller sur Macg, trop d'erreur. J'ai tout de même réussi à aller sur LowEndMac ;-) malgré beaucoup d'erreur java...
Pour le web, c'est PPC minimum.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2017)

Aller sur Internet avec un II ci aujourd'hui, c'est trop la classe ! Bravo 
(souvenirs plein de nostalgie de mon II ci et son co-processeur graphique )


----------



## alfatech (15 Janvier 2017)

super sujet messieurs......


----------



## melaure (15 Janvier 2017)

Excellent les IIci et IIcx, je me souviens bien de cette gamme. Après on a eu les IIvi et IIvx 

Bonne idée le floppy emu, il va falloir que j'investisse la dedans.


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Janvier 2017)

Exact les successeurs, IIvx/vi en 1992, inaugurait un nouveau boitier utilisé ensuite pour les Quadra/Centris 650 et PowerMac 7000 (comme le 7100 de mes précédents messages).
Il y a eu encore un mac avec le boitier cubique du IIcx/ci, c'est le Quadra 700 en 1991.
En 1990, presque en même temps que les IIcx/ci (sortis en 89), Apple avait commercialisé 2 nouveaux Mac avec de nouveaux boitiers desktop, le LC qui inaugurait une nouvelle série (les boites à pizza ;-) et le IIsi, un peu plus grand, mais qui allait resté orphelin. 
J'en ai un, je vais essayer de le remettre en route.


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2017)

Oui, j'en ai un de Quadra 700. Pareil faudrait que je le retape.

C'est la machine que j'ai réussi à faire acheter à l'Université de Dijon, car ils n'avaient aucun Mac à l'époque et avec deux camarades, on a monté un dossier et eu gain de cause. Du super matos. La moitié de ma promo a fait des projets 4D ou en C (animation de fractale pour moi). En même temps je me suis acheté un LCII avec Sony Trinition.


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Janvier 2017)

Le Quadra 700 c'est la machine que j'ai le plus installé dans ma boite, avec les II cx/ci. Simple et robuste. J'ai mis dans les derniers des cartes upgrade PowerPC 601 à 100Mhz Apple (fabriqué par Daystar) dans le slot PDS. Je vais aller voir s'ils marchent encore.
En attendant, j'ai essayé le *Mac IIsi*, qu'on m'avait ramené en panne il y bien longtemps, mais jamais eu le temps de l'ouvrir.
J'ai pas mis longtemps à trouver la panne. En ouvrant le boitier, il y a plus d'alim. :-( certainement partie en SAV pour une devis, trop chère.
J'ai branché une alim de IIcx (c'est le même brochage) sur une rallonge pour le mettre en route, impeccable. 
Dépoussiérage de la carte mère et nettoyage habituelle du lecteur de disquette, une pile et le voilà :





Pas besoin de tournevis, tout est encliqueté. Même pas de connecteur pour le ventilateur et le HP, c'est des languettes qui frottent sur la carte mère. 
Un caddie branché sur le connecteur PDS permet d'installer une carte Nubus à l'horizontal (la grande tôle à coté du ventilo), il contient aussi un copro 68882. On pouvait ainsi mettre une carte video plus puissante (la video de la carte mère est limitée à 640x480 256c) ou une carte ethernet. Ce qu'on ne pouvait pas faire avec le LC sorti en même temps, c'est pour ça qu'il est plus haut.
CPU à 20Mhz, entre le IIcx à 16 et le IIci à 25. J'avais lu à l'époque qu'il avait été conçu à 25 mais limité à 20 pour pas torpiller de IIci sorti un an plus tôt. Une sorte de IIci low cost, à mis chemin entre lui et le LC.
On voit bien l'emplacement de l'alimentation manquante :-( et ma rallonge vers un alim de IIcx.
Si quelqu'un en a une qui traine, même en panne, je suis preneur, il redeviendra autonome ;-)


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2017)

Tu veux dire que tu as encore le stock de Q700 de ta boite ? Du spare donc ?

Pour le LC I/II/III, il n'y avait pas vraiment de carte graphique plus puissante, mais une super carte accélératrice que j'ai toujours : la Sonnet Presto + : un 68040 33/66, une barette de 32 Mo et un port Ethernet RJ-45


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Tu veux dire que tu as encore le stock de Q700 de ta boite ? Du spare donc ?


Je récupérais pas tout, il y en avais trop. J'allais trier dans le matos qui partait à la destruction quand j'avais le temps, et je les empilais dans mon grenier. Le pire c'était les écrans 21" couleur Apple, environ 35kg ! j'en ai trimballé quelques uns, mais j'ai fini par m'en débarrasser, ça prenait trop de place et j'ai gardé quelques 13" et les UC.
Je suis allé voir les Quadra 700, il m'en reste 4 mais seulement 2 complet qui semble fonctionnels. J'essaie...


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2017)

Ha sympa. C'est bien d'avoir quelques petits et vieux moniteurs. Perso je cherche un 12" pour LC


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Janvier 2017)

Comme promis, une petit tour en Quadra 700 (1991-94);-) 
C'est en quelque sorte, le successeur des IIcx/ci, dans le même boitier, mais avec un processeur 68040 à 25Mhz contre 68030 16 et 25Mz pour les Iicx/ci.
Video intégré, comme le IIci, mais avec plus de possibilité grâce aux 6 ! slots pour VRAM (72 broches), avec des barrettes 256k on pouvait atteindre 2Mo et afficher 1152x870 en 256 couleurs.
Par contre seulement 4 slots RAM contre 8 pour les Iicx/ci, et un des derniers Mac avec des barrettes 30 broches ! Son pendant dans le même boitier que les Iivx/vi, le Quadra 650 qui les remplaça (mais qui est sorti plus tard) a eu droit à des barrettes 72 broches.
A noter à ce sujet : malgré beaucoup de différences (boitiers, fréquence proc., type de RAM, nb de slot Nubus,...), les cartes des Q700 et Q650 ont un format identique (même taille, fixation, connecteurs) a tel point qu'on peut mettre une carte de Q650 dans un boitier Q700 et vis-versa sans modification (j'ai un Q650 à réparer, je mettrais une photo de la carte).
Le Q700 n'a que 2 slots Nubus contre 3 pour les autres, dont 1 est condamné si on utilise le slot PDS, mais il a un circuit ethernet intégré et une video intégrée qui convenait très bien pour la bureautique/PAO technique, ce qui évitait des carte Nubus. J'en utilisait un slot Nubus pour des carte d'émulation 3270 (MacIrma) pour se connecter au mainframe IBM de la boite.




Apple vendait un kit pour passer les Quadra en PowerPC, qui s'installait dans le slot PDS, pour favoriser la transition.
Le kit avec la carte PPC601 (fabriqué par Daystar) s'installait dans les Quadra 700/800/900/950 et Centris/Quadra 610/650 :
Le caddie métallique avec ses accessoires était utilisé dans les Centris/Quadra 610, le boitier assez bas obligeait à mettre la carte à l'horizontal. Comme c'était le même kit pour tous, un paquet a dû se retrouver à la poubelle ;-)




Le contenu d'un Quadra 700 (avec la carte mère, le boitier et le couvercle) :




L'engin assemblé :


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Janvier 2017)

Le Quadra 700 dans toute sa splendeur. La totale, avec le 13" trinitron Apple sur son socle pivotant, le lecteur de CD 300i, et les "Apple Design Powered Speakers" ;-)) 
La sérigraphie sur la face avant incitait à le mettre à la verticale, alors que les pieds en caoutchouc pouvaient se fixer indifféremment dessous ou sur le coté (comme sur les IIcx/ci). Vue le poids et la taille des écrans qui augmentaient, c'était plus prudent 
Une vrai star du rétro-gaming ;-) avec Prince of Persia : 




ou Wracraft II, Color Vette, Mutant Beach...



L'avantage avec la une carte PPC601 50Mhz c'est qu'on peut la désactiver via un Tableau de bord pour retrouver un 68040 à 25Mhz.
Avec un disque partionné en 2 : système 8 pour le PPC, 7 pour le 68040, on peu utilisé la plupart des vieilles appli et jeux.
Quand le PPC est activé, on a droit à un "Power Macintosh 700" inédit ;-)
PPC et 68040 :



On peut même aller sur internet : bon c'est plutôt galère, même avec iCab.


A l'époque, j'étais arrivé à installer le système 8.5 sur un Q700 PPC en bricolant un peu (avec Wish I Were et en changeant le Gestalt), mais impossible de remettre la main sur mon CD 8.5, c'est le seul qui me manque :-(
J'ai la boite et le bouquin, mais j'ai dû oublier le CD dans un lecteur, damned, ça va être coton pour en trouver un autre.


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2017)

Excellent encore. Franchement pas cool que tu habites pas sur Lyon !!! 

Tu en as du matos. Pour le Q700 je dois juste avoir une carte vidéo Nubus a ajouter mais rien d'autre. Mais je ne sais vraiment pas quand je pourrais ressortir tout ça. En tout cas on en reparlera à ce moment là ! Mais pour trouver une carte PPC se sera dur.


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Janvier 2017)

Merci Melaure, à dispo si tu as besoin de quelque chose pour tes remises en route 
J'ai terminé le *Quadra 650*. Je met quelque photos.
C'est la même carte mère que le Quadra 700 : taille, fixation, connecteurs et prises à l'arrière, on peut les échanger sans aucune modif.
Mais pas le même proc : 68040 à 33Mhz (25 pour le Q700), RAM 72 broches (30 pour le Q700), 3 Nubus (2 pour le Q700), mais 2 slots VRAM au lieu de 6 sur le Q700.
Pourtant le boitier est très différent : la boite plastique (style boite à chaussures) pour le Q700 (la même que IIcx/ci), boitier métallique (style PC) pour le Q650 (le même que Iivx/vi/7100/7200/7300/7500/7600...). Ce boitier avait l'avantage d'avoir un emplacement prévu pour un nouveau périphérique qui démarrait à l'époque : le lecteur CD.
Celui là en a un (c'était en option) et les premiers était des modèles à Caddy. Très pratique :-( la plupart de ceux que j'installais avait leur caddy perdu ou cassé au bout de quelques mois. 
La carte mère dans le boitier : il y a de la place à droite (plus large que le Q700). Le châssis amovible reçoit les lecteurs (CD, disquette, HD). L'alimentation est la même que IIcx/ci/Q700 etc...). Il a une carte PowerPC dans le slot PDS.




L'ensemble en place, manque que le capot :




Après l'effort, le réconfort, un petit tour de Warcraft II ;-)  :




Avec la carte PowerPC et 2 partitions (OS8 en PPC et OS7 en 68040), on fait tourner à peu prés tout ce qui est sorti dans l'environnement Classic.


Il me reste encore 3 machines en 68k : Centris 610, LCII et LCIII.


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Janvier 2017)

En fouillant dans ma collection de vieilles docs, j'ai retrouver celles de mes premiers Mac :
La doc du Mac 128k (upgradé ensuite en MacPlus) et celle du Mac II, acheté neuf fin 1987. 
Avec le tarif de Janvier 1988 pour vous donner une idée des prix des Mac de l'époque. 
-> Mac Plus à 17600 Frs, ça ferait 4000€ environ aujourd'hui ! 
-> Mac II à 43800 Frs -> 10000€ (un MacPro toutes options) et il fallait rajouter l'écran (7000 Frs) et la carte video (3400). Un Apple II GS complet c'était 15300 Frs.


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2017)

Encore excellent ces deux derniers posts.

Sinon j'ai gardé deux 68040/33 extraits de Q650 qui partaient à la benne. Je suppose qu'ils sont toujours fonctionnels.


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Janvier 2017)

Merci.
C'est une carte mère de Q650 qui m'aurait intéressé. J'ai récupéré le mien il y longtemps car en panne (il ne conservait pas le réglage de l'heure), la pile avait coulé et abimé la carte mère. J'ai changé le support de la pile avant hier, mais ça ne suffit pas, le circuit est abimé.
C'est dommage, à part ça il fonctionne très bien.


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Janvier 2017)

Encore un qui revit , dans un boitier atypique, utilisé pour le Quadra/Centris 610/660 et Power Mac 6100, et c'est à peu prés tout.
Moins haut mais plus large qu'un Q650, les lecteurs ne sont plus superposés mais cote à cote. Alim non piloté type LC mais avec un interrupteur à l'avant.
Ici un *Centris 610* (68LC040 à 20Mhz), sans l'option CD, avec HD230/Système 8.1 (le max).
2 slots RAM 72 broches, ici 36Mo : 2 x 16Mo + 4Mo soudés sur la carte mère
2 slots VRAM 68 broches, ici 1 Mo : 2 x 256K + 512K soudés sur la carte mère




Pas de quoi hurler de plaisir, mais une bonne petite machine. Bon je vais essayer de faire une mission de F/A-18 Hornet sans me crasher... pas évident


----------



## melaure (24 Janvier 2017)

Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu y jouer à F18 hornet, trop bon !!! Tu devrais essayer avec trois moniteurs, déjà à l'époque c'était possible


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu y jouer à F18 hornet, trop bon !!! Tu devrais essayer avec trois moniteurs, déjà à l'époque c'était possible



Comme ça ;-)




Avec 2 cartes graphiques dans les 2 slots Nubus d'un Quadra 700, pour un 13" Trinitron Apple (à droite) et un Performa Display (à gauche), au milieu, branché sur la video interne, le LCD 17" multisync qui me sert à tester les cartes et video embarqués de mes vieux mac.
Mais je suis décidément pas très bon :-(
J'en ai profité pour ressortir et tester ma collection de cartes video Nubus, et j'essaie d'en faire une présentation dans le message suivant.


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Janvier 2017)

Ma Collection de cartes video Nubus, avec d'abord les cartes non-Apple :




De gauche à droite :
*Radius GS/CM* de 1988 qui était vendu avec un écran 19" avec une définition bien particulière de 1152x882 en 24-bit (le standard sur Mac c'était 1152x870, du coup mon LCD multi sync a eu un peu de mal, il manquait 12 lignes en bas).
*RasterOps ClearVue GSXL* de 1990 en 256 niveaux de gris de 640x480 à 1152x870 et même jusqu'à 1600x1200 mais en 16 niveaux de gris. Y compris le mode portrait en 640x870.
*RasterOps PaintBoard 8LI *de 1993, limité à 256 couleurs mais dans 4 résolutions possible 640x480, 640x870, 832x624 et 1024x768. Comme j'en ai 2, c'est celles que j'ai utilisé dans le Quadra 700 (voir message précédent).
*VillageTronic Picasso 340* de 1997, la plus abouti, de 512x342 jusqu'à 1152x870 en 24-bit, en passant par toutes les résolutions possible, et 1280x1024, 1600x120 en 16-bit. Contrairement au 3 premières qui nécessitent un adaptateur DB15>VGA à switch pour simuler les différents type de moniteurs, la Picasso a aussi une prise VGA en plus de la DB15 Apple.

Mes cartes video Apple DB15 :




En bas, la plus ancienne, celle qui était dans le Mac II acheté neuf en 1987. 
*Macintosh II Video Card *(630-0153) 640x480, ici avec les 8 modules mémoires supplémentaires en option pour affiché 256 couleurs.
En dessous, celle disponible dans le Mac IIfx en 1990.
*Macintosh Display Card 8x24* (820-0600), 640x480 en 24-bit, 832x624 et 1152x870 en 16-bit

Et pour finir, les cartes Apple avec connecteur 13W3. Je n'ai pas trouver d'adapteur 13w3>VGA avec switch pour les tester (je ne pense pas que ça existe). Comme je n'ai plus de grand écrans Apple, 2 solutions : soit un adaptateur de station SUN et shunter les 3 broches qui servent au système à identifier le type de moniteur directement sur le connecteur coté carte, ou faire un câble adaptateur 13w3/VGA. Vu que j'ai 6 cartes à tester j'ai bricoler un câble, c'est plus simple ;-)




En fait j'ai 2 types de cartes en 13w3, mais ce sont les mêmes, avec les mêmes performances. Elles étaient utilisées avec des 21" N&B ou Couleur Apple. 
De gauche à droite :
*Two-Page Monochrome Video Card*, (820-5040) 1989, avec et sans modules mémoires supplémentaires.
*Workstation / Portrait Video Card*, (820-5037) 1987, avec et sans modules mémoires supplémentaires.
Je les ai toutes tester sans problème en mode 21" Color Display, en 1152x870, 16 couleurs (même celles marqué Monochrome ;-)


----------



## melaure (30 Janvier 2017)

Magnifique !!! Bravo pour le tri écran.

Le jour où j'aurais le temps de retaper mon Q700, j'ai en réserve une Radius LeMans (je crois) mais sans drivers, et ça va être chaud a retrouver.


----------



## gpbonneau (31 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Magnifique !!! Bravo pour le tri écran.
> 
> Le jour où j'aurais le temps de retaper mon Q700, j'ai en réserve une Radius LeMans (je crois) mais sans drivers, et ça va être chaud a retrouver.



Radius LeMans GT ? La plupart de ces cartes fonctionnent sans driver, mais ils sont nécessaire pour profiter de l'accélération de l'affichage si des puces dédiées sont présentes sur la carte. Avec ma carte j'ai une disquette RadiusWare si ça marche avec ta carte ?


----------



## gpbonneau (31 Janvier 2017)

En fait, j'avais plusieurs postes équipés d'écran Radius et je faisais régulièrement les maj jusqu'à ce que Radius disparaisse. Au début, les maj s'accompagnaient parfois d'un changement du micro-programme sur la carte (une puce à changer) :


----------



## melaure (31 Janvier 2017)

Je retiens ce que tu as, au cas où ce serait utile.


----------



## gpbonneau (31 Janvier 2017)

Mon dernier Mac desktop 68k, un *LC III* de 1993 récupéré en lot avec un LC II, tout les deux en panne. 
Le LC II était à peu prés complet mais la video intégrée était défaillante, elle n'arrêtait pas de se couper rendant le mac inutilisable.
Le LC III n'avait plus ni HD ni floppy et l'alimentation HS. 
Je me suis pas foulé, j'ai cannibalisé le LC II pour reconstruire un LC III qui marche et j'y ai ajouté une carte ethernet Farallon EtherWave qui trainait au fond d'un tiroir (récupéré sur un LC parti à la casse).
La caisse du LC, tous les éléments et le tout assemblé, avec une barrette 16Mo (soit 20 avec les 4Mo soudés) :




La carte Farallon Etherwave, puis une fois installé. Après installation d'un système 7.6.1 et du driver Etherwave elle fonctionne impeccable :




Un moment de détente avec Diamonds 3D ;-) , un "casse brique" de l'époque :


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2017)

Superbe, j'ai pas mal de LC aussi, mais mes alim ont presque toutes cramé. J'aimerais pouvoir les faire réparer.


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Février 2017)

Merci Melaure.
Je termine avec le dernier Mac 68k de ma collection, un *PowerBook 540c* de 1994 (Blackbird).
Un de mes premiers portable Mac (le premier c'était un 170), je l'ai utilisé longtemps, du coup c'est le seul que j'ai gardé en 68k.
C'était une très bonne machine, le must à l'époque, le premier avec un trackpad.
Apple avait mis le processeur sur une carte fille et ils ont proposé l'année suivante une upgrade PowerPC (que j'ai faite).

Sur la photo, à gauche la carte fille d'origine (un 68LC040 à 33Mhz avec 4Mo soudés) avec le module RAM d'origine (8Mo).
Dans le Mac la carte PowerPC Apple (un 603ev à 133Mhz avec 8Mo soudés) avec un module RAM de 32Mo.
Sur la gauche aussi, un module PCMCIA qui s'installait à la place d'une des 2 batteries, j'y mettais une carte PCMCIA/CompactFlash pour récupérer mes photos, mais après la maj PPC ça marchait plus, je le faisais sur mon mac de bureau :-( 
J'ai appris bien plus tard que seul la RevC du module était compatible avec la carte PPC, j'avais la RevB... pas de chance et impossible d'en trouver un maintenant.






Le 540c était aussi un des premier portable à avoir une prise ethernet, sur Macg avec iCab, c'est service minimum ;-) :




J'ai aussi quelques Mac PPC des années 2000 à 2005 (G4 Graphic, QuickSilver et MDD, PowerBook G4 12",...) mais ils sont au repos au chaud, peut-être dans 5-10 ans ;-)


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2017)

Excellent, j'ai un 520, mais il semblerait que la nappe du moniteur n'apprécie pas certaines position de l'écran ...

Tu as vraiment une belle collection.


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Février 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Excellent, j'ai un 520, mais il semblerait que la nappe du moniteur n'apprécie pas certaines position de l'écran ...
> 
> Tu as vraiment une belle collection.


Merci
Pour le 540c c'est pareil, parfois c'est un l'angoisse quand je l'ouvre et que je l'allume mais que l'écran n'affiche rien (à part le rétro-éclairage)
Mais en bougeant l'écran ça revient. J'hésite à le démonter, les plastiques sont tellement fragile... tant que ça marche j'y touche pas


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2017)

J'imagine qu'il doit y avoir quelque chose qui pressure la nappe vidéo. Pareil j'ai pas démonté.


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Février 2017)

J'ai réussi à remettre en route un PowerBook 180c de 1993, le premier en couleur. L'écran parait tout petit par rapport au 180 (N&B) , pourtant il affichait 640x480 contre 640x400 pour le N&B.
Il ne fonctionne plus sans le chargeur branché et il lui faut en plus une batterie qui tient la charge ! Le circuit de gestion de la charge/batterie doit être HS.
En fouillant dans mon stock de vieilles batteries, j'ai réussi à en trouver une qui fonctionne encore, mais c'est la dernière 
Je l'ai mis à jour en 7.6.1, il a 8Mo de RAM et un disque de 250Mo (une upgrade).


----------



## melaure (14 Février 2017)

Oui trouver des batteries pour ces vieux macs est maintenant quasi impossible, même chez les spécialistes des batteries ...


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Février 2017)

C'est vrai, tous ces vieux Powerbook 68k seront bientôt condamnés à fonctionner sur secteur, quand c'est possible 
J'ai cherché des batteries neuves pour PB140 à 180 ou même 5xx, impossible à trouver, ça doit être pareil les 2xx (duo).
Apple devrait créer un département Vintage pour aider les collectionneurs à faire revivre ces machines qui ont bientôt 25 ans et plus, comme les constructeurs automobile allemands ... Faut pas rêver.
Revenons sur terre, il y a des projets intéressants sur le net, comme celui-ci :
https://68kmla.org/forums/index.php?/topic/24872-macintosh-powerbook-145160170-battery-replacement/
Un boitier fait avec une imprimante 3D, des batteries rechargeables standard et quelques pièces récupérer sur une vieille batterie (capot, sondes).


----------



## melaure (14 Février 2017)

Oui ce serait bien mais tu sais que c'est une entreprise qui ne regarde pas le passé !

Par contre il serait peut-être possible de changer les accus dans la batterie, et trouver des composants compatibles ... je suis pas assez compétent la dedans.

A voir.

C'est un peu comme les disques durs SCSI, les remplacer n'est pas facile et le seul kit SCSI-Carte Flash que j'ai trouvé coûte plus de 100 euros au Japon. Pour 20 machines ça le fait pas ...

En tout cas très sympa ton 180c, ça me donne envie d'en chercher un ...


----------



## dandu (15 Février 2017)

Pour le SCSI, l'adaptateur SCSI2SD marche très bien et est en partie open source. L'adaptateur Compact Flash, il a le défaut de dépendre des Compact Flash, en voie de disparition.

Mais par contre, c'est pas utilisable sur tous les Mac (le PowerBook 100 a un disque dur un peu particulier) et les variantes PowerBook sont plus rares.


----------



## melaure (15 Février 2017)

Pas moins cher le SCSI2SD ... et peu disponible ... dommage. Et en effet pas de liste de compatiblité ...


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Février 2017)

Sympa la news sur le Mac SE à l'AppleStore. Mon idée d'un département Vintage chez Apple va peut-être faire son chemin, on peut rêver 
http://www.macg.co/materiel/2017/02/un-mac-se-de-1987-ete-ranime-dans-un-apple-store-97464
Ils ont eu à peu prés les mêmes problèmes que moi (voir page 4 du message) pour le réveiller. Sauf que j'ai carrément changer le HD par un autre (le secouer à chaque fois pour qu'il démarre c'est pas terrible), et c'était pas un HD Apple, c'était un Rodime 20 Mo (mon SE était un double floppy au départ). Je l'ai pas jeté  je trouverais peut-être un moyen de le réparer... un jour.



melaure a dit:


> Pas moins cher le SCSI2SD ... et peu disponible ... dommage. Et en effet pas de liste de compatiblité ...


J'ai trouvé ça chez des chinois :
https://www.itead.cc/scsi2sd.html
qui, apparemment, fonctionne sur des vieux Mac. C'est le prix d'un HD SCSI d'occasion... mais pas sur de la dispo


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2017)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça chez des chinois :
> https://www.itead.cc/scsi2sd.html
> qui, apparemment, fonctionne sur des vieux Mac. C'est le prix d'un HD SCSI d'occasion... mais pas sur de la dispo



70 euros + la TVA + le port.

Intéressant à connaitre, la liste des Macs est courte, mais en théorie je ne vois pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas dans tous les Macs 68k sauf le premier Macintosh Portable ... qu'en penses-tu ?

Mais il faudrait avoir un prix de gros pour un gros rassemblement de collectionneurs ...


----------



## dandu (16 Février 2017)

Je pensais à cette version là pour le prix.

Après, ça a le défaut que c'est pas très rapide (la nouvelle version, pas open source, est plus rapide).

Pour la compatibilité, ça marche bien dans les machines en 50 broches classiques (machine de bureau) de ce que j'ai pu voir. Dans les portables, y a une version spécifique avec l'interface des PowerBook (2,5 pouces) mais y a visiblement des modifs nécessaires pour le PowerBook 100 (spécifiquement) qui a une interface un peu particulière.

Après, pour les machines de bureau, y a une solution beaucoup moins onéreuse et efficace : un disque dur 2,5 pouces 10 000 tpm "moderne" avec un adaptateur. Y a en a pour moins de 15 €, c'est rapide et discret (sans être silencieux)


----------



## melaure (17 Février 2017)

Tu as des liens ?


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Février 2017)

On trouve aussi des disques scsi ultra160 avec connecteur 68 pins pas trop cher :
IBM Ultrastar 36LP 18,3 GO Ultra-160 SCSI DB68-Pin 7200rpm DPSS-318350
J'ai branché le même, un IBM UltraStar de 18 Go sur un MacIIfx, en externe avec un câble 68>50 pins (ou trouve des adaptateurs interne à moins de 10€). Il faut le découper en partirons de 4Go (le max sur ces vieux Macs), et ça marche.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Février 2017)

L'avantage de la carte SD ou CF, c'est qu'on peut la brancher en USB sur un Mac récent. Mais le problème de format (HFS, HFS+,HFSX...) est pas simple à résoudre pour échanger facilement des fichiers (le mieux c'est FEMU). 
Pour récupérer des gros fichiers sur un vieux mac, le plus simple est d'avoir un lecteur/graveur de CDROM SCSI interne ou externe. Les CD gravés sur les vieux Mac sont lisibles sur les récents. 
Pour échanger des fichiers entre vieux et nouveaux Mac, il y a aussi la solution FTP ou partage Web. J'ai activé le partage web sur mon iMac 5K et je peux échanger avec tous les vieux Mac qui ont ethernet. J'ai même trouvé sur LeBonCoin la semaine dernière une carte Farallon Ethenet Nubus (on trouve de tout sur LeBonCoin  il y en a d'autre : https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/955333176.htm?ca=11_s)
Installé dans le même Mac IIfx, avec Netscape, j'ai la liste d'un dossier "Transfert" que j'ai créé sur mon iMac 5K :




Et je peux relier le MacIIfx en Appletalk avec les Mac qui n'ont pas Ethernet (MacPlus, MacSE,...), ou l'utiliser pour faire des disquettes pour les plus vieux.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Février 2017)

Pour être (un peu) plus précis, la taille limite est de 2 Go avant le système 7.5.2, puis 4 Go ensuite sur les Mac jusqu'au 68030 (mon fx est en 7.6.1). Après ça dépend du format de fichier, du Mac etc... De mémoire c'est 2 To pour les 68040 en système 8 HFS+ ? J'essaierais...


----------



## melaure (17 Février 2017)

Je n'ai pas envie de mettre de grosses capacités pour rien. Et puis mettre une SD, ou un 2"5, c'est aussi moins de conso, moins de chaleur. Mais trouver des DD SCSI de 2"5 c'est quasi mort ...


----------



## dandu (17 Février 2017)

Pour les disques durs : un Seagate de 73 Go passe parfaitement dans mon Power Mac 6100, avec un simple adaptateur passif SCA vers SCSI 50 broches (https://www.journaldulapin.com/2015/08/05/a-faire-hdd-scsi/).

C'est discret (pas totalement silencieux) et ça sature sans soucis le bus de la machine. Et les HDD sont courants et pas chers.

Pour les données, le mieux reste pour moi le Raspberry Pi en AppleTalk (https://www.journaldulapin.com/2015/08/12/partager-des-donnees-entre-un-vieux-mac-et-un-mac-moderne/).

En gros : un Raspberry Pi avec un petit soft (A2server), qui donne un accès en SMB/AFP depuis un machine récente et un accès en AppleTalk depuis les vieilleries. Ca marche avec de l'Ethernet (sur les Mac pas trop vieux) ou avec un simple LocalTalk vers Ethernet (lentement) sur les vieilles machines.

La seule contrainte réelle, c'est de vérifier qu'on a un réseau qui laisse passer l'AppleTalk partout. En gros, ça passe pas toujours en Wi-Fi (les bornes Apple le font) et certains routeurs bloquent le trafic.

C'est très pratique, parce qu'il suffit de copier sur le partage depuis une machine récente et d'y accéder en AppleTalk depuis un vieux Mac, même pas besoin d'installer du TCP/IP dans l'absolu. Niveau vitesse, ca va être lent en LocalTalk pure, correct avec de l'Ethernet sur les PowerPC and co (enfin, 10 Mb/s quoi). Et ça marche en gros sur n'importe quel Mac (sauf le Mac original, je crois) pour un prix modique.


----------



## dandu (17 Février 2017)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour être (un peu) plus précis, la taille limite est de 2 Go avant le système 7.5.2, puis 4 Go ensuite sur les Mac jusqu'au 68030 (mon fx est en 7.6.1). Après ça dépend du format de fichier, du Mac etc... De mémoire c'est 2 To pour les 68040 en système 8 HFS+ ? J'essaierais...



2 Go en HFS pour les partitions, 2 To pour le partitionnement en AppleMap. Mais on peut parfaitement faire pleins de partitions HFS. Et HFS+, en pratique, limite à 2 To. Après, en IDE, les vieux Mac limitent à ~128 Go (la limite du LBA 28 bits), le SCSI aucune idée.



melaure a dit:


> Je n'ai pas envie de mettre de grosses capacités pour rien. Et puis mettre une SD, ou un 2"5, c'est aussi moins de conso, moins de chaleur. Mais trouver des DD SCSI de 2"5 c'est quasi mort ...



Les DD SCSI, c'est moins cher et plus rapide et ça se trouve facilement d'occasion (mais oui, ça consomme plus)


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Février 2017)

Le Mac IIfx a refusé la partition de 18 Go en m'indiquant qu'il fallait un 68040 ou PPC pour aller au delà de 4 Go. Il est en 7.6.1 (le max) donc HFS standard. 4 partitions de 4 Go et une de 2 Go, ça marche.

Je ne connaissais pas le Raspberry en serveur, c'est bien, je vais essayer. Le partage web entre mon iMac et les mac 68k en réseau ethernet me suffit la plupart du temps, mais nécessite l'encapsulage (.sit) pour garder data et ressource. 

Sinon, j'utilise des disques externes SCSI (ou Jazz SCSI) pour passer d'un Mac 68k sans ethernet à un autre, comme celui sur la photo :
Dans la boite, un HD 5 1/4 Imprimis de 350Mo pour rester dans le ton , on est loin de l'UltraStar mais ça marche bien.
Avec au dessus un PowerBook 170, le premier vrai portable Apple, sorti en 1991 (avec le 100 et 140). 
Mais mon plus gros problème, c'est les batteries, sur une dizaine, une seule fonctionne maintenant  pour tous mes PowerBook série 100, et certains ne fonctionnent plus qu'avec une batterie chargée. Et je n'arrive pas à en trouver. Je vais être obligé de charcuter les vieilles batteries pour essayer de changer les accus, ça me réjouit pas


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2017)

dandu a dit:


> Les DD SCSI, c'est moins cher et plus rapide et ça se trouve facilement d'occasion (mais oui, ça consomme plus)



Facilement ... de moins en moins. Et puis il sont souvent vieux ... Et est-ce vraiment raisonnable 18 Go pour des Mac128/512/Plus/SE/SE/30/Classic/LC ???


----------



## dandu (20 Février 2017)

Raisonnable, pas spécialement, mais quand le 18 Go 10 000 tpm vaut le prix d'un 80 ou 120 Mo d'époque, c'est intéressant. Les modèles "récents" issus de déstockages d'entreprise, ça passe assez bien pour presque rien.

Après, certains aiment bien des composants d'époque, mais j'ai tendance à installer des trucs modernes quand c'est possible pour le stockage, pour le silence et la fiabilité.


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2017)

Les disques de serveurs ne sont pas en général pas silencieux ... et ces disques d'occasion doivent surement être en bout de course. Des refs à proposer ?

Sinon j'ai vu une carte SCSI to SD pour 65 euros, déjà un petit peu moins cher que l'australien.

Et c'est sympa de rejoindre le débat Pierre  (après le contact pour le PowerCD)


----------



## dandu (21 Février 2017)

J'ai un Seagate Savvio trouvé sur eBay pour une bouchée de pain (73 Go, 10 000 tpm), c'est du 2,5 pouces et nettement plus discret que le 3,5 pouces d'origine. Le 2,5 rentre plus facilement avec un adaptateur.


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2017)

Oui j'ai vu quelques occasion (enfin pas des tonnes non plus). Mais 73 Go dans un LC ???


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Février 2017)

J'ai pas vraiment de pb de disque dur pour le moment, j'en ai beaucoup installé dans le passé pour upgrader des postes de bureautique (un HD 1.2Go dans un Q700 en 96 c'était waow ) et comme je garde tout ...
Des HD Scsi 68 broches aussi, j'ai retrouvé un adaptateur dans mon bazar, installer sur un Ultrastar 18Go U160 par exemple  :





On trouve facilement ce type de disque sur Leboncoin pour pas cher, en 9.1 Go par exemple :
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/595287304.htm?ca=11_s
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/899387544.htm?ca=11_s
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/972632476.htm?ca=11_s
etc...
Partionné en 2 ou 4Go, tu peux dépanner un LC pour pas cher (20/30€ en ajoutant le port par MondialRelay)

Pour les adapteurs, c'était pas cher à l'époque, c'est peut être moins facile à trouver maintenant ? j'ai pas chercher.

Sur ebay aussi on en trouve dans les mêmes prix.
Et aussi des 50 broches autour de 50€ (c'est plus rare), par exemple : 40Mo, 50 broches et estampillé Apple, pour 64€ avec le port :
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Apple-Quantu...554619?hash=item3d32fea67b:g:T4YAAOSw2gxYn4y9


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2017)

Les adaptateurs ne sont pas très cher en effet, moins de 10 euros.

Après pourquoi pas, ceci dit mes DD SCSI sont tous en fonctionnements, et j'ai encore du 50 broches en rab dans mes placards.

Pourquoi je pensais aux cartes SD ? Réduire la chauffe et la conso, avec un ordi qui respire mieux, mais surtout c'est tellement facile de cloner une SD sur un autre stockage sur un Mac récent ... et donc ce serait super facile de gérer le sotckage d'un parc 68k avec ça. Le swap de cartes SD entre deux machines est aussi plus simple. Mais bon le coût n'est pas raisonnable.

Si j'ai besoin de disque j'essaierais de trouver des 9 Go, plus ne servirait vraiment à rien. L'idéal aurait été quelques unités de 1 à 2 Go ...


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Février 2017)

dandu a dit:


> Pour les données, le mieux reste pour moi le Raspberry Pi en AppleTalk (https://www.journaldulapin.com/2015/08/12/partager-des-donnees-entre-un-vieux-mac-et-un-mac-moderne/).
> En gros : un Raspberry Pi avec un petit soft (A2server), qui donne un accès en SMB/AFP depuis un machine récente et un accès en AppleTalk depuis les vieilleries. Ca marche avec de l'Ethernet (sur les Mac pas trop vieux) ou avec un simple LocalTalk vers Ethernet (lentement) sur les vieilles machines.



Merci dandu pour le conseil, j'ai essayé et ça marche super bien. 
J'ai récupéré un Raspberry 2 d'occas pour quelques euros et installé A2server (il suffit de taper la commande "wget appleii.ivanx.com/a2server/setup; source setup" dans le terminal du pi et ça se fait tout seul). Je connaissais pas du tout le Raspberry, c'est beaucoup simple que je le pensais  J'ai retirer le câble écran, la souris et le clavier qui ne servent plus une fois configuré. C'est tout petit, je vais l'accrocher sur le switch ethernet qui est à coté.
Le raspberry, le serveur vu depuis mon iMac 5K et sur mon PowerBook 540c : 




J'ai essayé aussi sur les Quadra en ethernet et sur les MacII et LC avec des cartes ethernet, ça marche 
Pour les autres sans ethernet (PowerBook 1xx,...), suffit de copier sur un Mac en ethernet puis de passer en Appletalk/série pour partager avec les autres, ou sinon, quand j'aurais un peu de temps, je vais essayer mon boitier AsantéTalk s'il marche encore... l'accès sera direct.


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Mars 2017)

J'ai trouvé un peu de temps pour remettre en route un vieux disque dur externe Apple, un *HD40SC* de 1987.
En panne depuis longtemps, il faisait un bruit de casserole quand on le mettait en route (typique des crash de tête). 
Effectivement, en l'ouvrant, c'est bien le cas. Un 5" 1/4 Quantum dont la tête s'est décollé et crashé sur le plateau.



Comme c'est introuvable, je l'ai remplacé par un 40SC Quantum estampillé Apple comme le précédent, mais en 3" 1/2, de la même époque. Le chassis métallique du boitier est prévu pour les 2 formats au niveau des fixations :


Et voilà un HD40SC qui revit


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Mars 2017)

Un HD40SC en 1988 ça coutait 15 300 Francs, 3600€ aujourd'hui ! Presqu'autant qu'un Mac Plus. Fallait avoir les moyens  L'équivalent d'un gros boitier Raid bien garni aujourd'hui.


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2017)

Excellent. Bravo !

Vraiment dommage que tu ne sois pas un de mes voisins ...


----------



## Sly54 (8 Mars 2017)

Pousse les meubles et invite le chez toi


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Mars 2017)

Puisque vous aimez ça, une tournée de périphérique ADB, c'est pas Apple mais c'est vintage quand même 
*Joystick Gravis ADB* (1995), un classique du gamer à l'époque, sympa pour les simulateurs de vol : (ici avec A-10 Attack!)
	

		
			
		

		
	





Le driver marche sous sytème 7, pas plus :




Gravis faisait aussi une manette pad comme celle de la nintendo, mais ADB. J'en avais une mais mes petits brise-fer me l'ont cassée depuis longtemps.


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Mars 2017)

*Wacom Tablet Digitizer II* (1994), j'ai utilisé cette tablette avec les premiers programme de dessin industriel sur mac, venant de la table à dessin ça aidait à faire la transition  Avec un peu d'habitude, c'était assez pratique.




Les zones de touche de fonction sur la tablette ne sont pas utilisables sur la version ADB, seulement sur la version série.


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Mars 2017)

*Kensington* a été assez prolifique en périphérique ADB, notamment la souris à 2 boutons très répandu et pratique à partir du système 8 (les sous-menus contextuels). Mais aussi des trackball ADB comme ceux-ci : *Turbo Mouse* (1992) avec sa boule de billard  et 2 prises ADB comme les claviers ou *Ordit *(1995) avec sa boule bleue, repris ensuite en USB :


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2017)

J'en peux plus de toutes ces photos ... 

Du beau travail encore, j'avais aussi un Gravis ADB pour les simulateurs, mais plus petit. Je l'ai prêté, on ne me l'a jamais rendu. Mais j'en ai retrouvé un d'occaz ...


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Mars 2017)

> J'en peux plus de toutes ces photos ...


Tant que Macg dit rien parce que je rempli le serveur avec des photos... 

J'ai enfin trouvé une alim pour mon mac IIsi : https://forums.macg.co/threads/collectionneurs-affichez-vous.1205363/page-6
Avec les condensateurs changés en plus. Bon, ils sont plus gros, donc j'ai du les bouger un peu pour que le guide en plastique du boitier du Mac IIsi qui rentre dans l'alimentation ne bute dessus. Mas ça marche. 
J'en ai profité pour installer une carte ethernet Nubus Farallon trouvé sur LeBonCoin pour tester l'accès AppleShare au Rasperry Pi. 
Le IIsi a déjà l'adaptateur à l'équerre pour mettre une carte Nubus (avec copro en prime).
Les éléments à installer, la carte dans l'adaptateur, puis mis en place et la face arrière avec les nouveaux connecteur Ethernet :





Système 7.1.2 complet (avec Ethertalk). Après activation Appletalk, et Réseau sur Ethertalk, un petit tour du coté du Selecteur -> Appleshare et le Raspberry est là  




J'ai du modifié un paramètre Netatalk dans le Raspberry pour la prise en compte des vielles versions AppleShare client. Avec MacOs 8, 9 et X pas de problème, mais avec le 7, le serveur apparait bien, on peut voir le contenu, mais il le voit plein (taille dispo presque à zéro), on ne peut rien ajouter. J'ai ajouté l'option "limitsize" dans le fichier de configuration AppleVolumes.default pour limiter le serveur à 2Go, ça change rien en 8, 9 et X, mais avec le 7 la taille dispo est maintenant de 2 Go malgré les 700 Mo déjà dedans 




Le temps de passer le message et le IIsi est squatté pour une partie de King's Bounty par un grand garçon qui y a beaucoup joué quand il était petit


----------



## melaure (10 Mars 2017)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tant que Macg dit rien parce que je rempli le serveur avec des photos...



C'était juste une pointe de jalousie, aucun soucis avec MacG. Au contraire certains sont surement ravis de voir des photos de tout ce matériel, n'est pas Anthony ? 

Bon du coup je vois que tu restaures tout ça au poil, je vais te faire une palette avec toutes mes machines en rade, je vois que tu as le temps et le bon coup de fer à souder


----------



## Anthony (10 Mars 2017)

gpbonneau a dit:


> ant que Macg dit rien parce que je rempli le serveur avec des photos...



C'est pas moi qui vais te jeter la pierre, comme dit melaure  En échange, je vais t'envoyer quelques machines à réparer


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Mars 2017)

Anthony a dit:


> C'est pas moi qui vais te jeter la pierre, comme dit melaure  En échange, je vais t'envoyer quelques machines à réparer


Je ne fais pas de miracle, je n'y connais pas grand chose en electronique mais je connais bien ces macs des année 90, si je peux aider à les remettre en route, c'est avec plaisir.

Dans un précédent message, j'ai présenté un PowerBook 540c : 
https://forums.macg.co/threads/collectionneurs-affichez-vous.1205363/page-7
Le module PCMCIA ne marchait plus après l'upgrade PowerPC en 95 (à cette époque Apple proposait des upgrades PowerPC pour les macs de bureau et portables en 68k pour accélérer la transition 68k > PowerPC). 
En fait, seul la version C marchait avec l'upgrade et j'avais la B. J'avais zappé l'info à l'époque et le module est resté dans un tiroir.
J'ai récupéré un 520c pour l'essayer, avec l'idée d'utiliser une CompactFlash comme disque de démarrage (un SSD de 1995 )
Je suis surement pas le premier à le faire, mais je voulais essayer 
J'en ai profité pour booster le 520c en mettant le processeur retiré du 540c lors de l'upgrade (25 > 33 Mhz) 
Donc un 520c avec un 68LC040 à 33Mhz, 20Mo de RAM (merci au précédent propriétaire) et un HD de 240Mo mais en Qwerty. (donc si quelqu'un a un 520/540 HS, je suis preneur du clavier Azerty )

Le PowerBook, le module PCMCIA, la carte adaptateur PCMCIA/CompactFlash et une CompactFlash 64Mo d'époque  :
Le module (avec 2 emplacements pour carte PCMCIA type 1 ou 2, ou une seule type 3), en place avec l'adaptateur et la CF :





La CompactFlash apparait bien sur le bureau, mais la seule option de formatage possible est DOS (FAT)  pour booster dessus ça va pas le faire :


J'ai ressorti mon petit PowerBook G4 12" de 2004 qui a l'avantage d'avoir l'USB et Mac OSX 10.5.8 encore capable de formater en Mac Os Standard, donc j'ai branché la carte dessus avec un adaptateur USB/CF, puis formatage :


Retour sur le PowerBook 520c et là, bizarrement, la carte n'est pas reconnu immédiatement mais Mac Os me demande de la formater, mais cette fois, j'ai le choix entre DOS et Mac Os Standard 


Je récupère une Install 7.5 sur le serveur Raspberry (merci dandu ) et je lance l'installation sur la CF. 


Tout se passe bien, une fois fini, go Menu Pomme > Tableau de Bord > Démarrage et CF64. Redémarrage sans aucun problème sur la CF et me voilà avec un PowerBook de 1995 avec un SSD de 1995  
Le gain en rapidité est du même ordre que de remplacer un disque dur par un SSD dans un mac actuel. Le mac démarre beaucoup plus vite, les applis se lancent plus rapidement etc...


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Mars 2017)

Le serveur AppleShare Raspberry c'est vraiment génial pour un collectionneur de vieux mac, fini les échanges via disquettes, disques dur, cdrom, et autres, avec copie, recopie à chaque fois... avec les pb de format HFS/HFS+, 800ko/1440Ko et j'en passe. 
Tous mes vieux mac avec Ethernet (en standard ou via une carte Farallon Nubus ou PDS (LC) sont maintenant connectés au Raspberry. 
Pour ceux en Appletalk seulement, j'ai ressorti mon petit boitier AsantéTalk que j'utilisais il y a longtemps pour connecter des LaserWriter LocalTalk sur réseau Ethernet. J'ai branché dessus un MacSE et un MacPlus et ça marche 

A gauche le MacPlus avec son HD40SC et à droite le MacSE HD40/800k connectés au serveur Appleshare du RaspberryPi :




Le boitier AsantéTalk, le câble Ethernet est branché en haut, en bas l'alimentation et le boitier LocalTalk duquel parte 2 câbles, un vers un autre boitier LocalTalk branché sur le MacSE et l'autre vers un autre boitier LocalTalk branché sur le MacPlus
Et peux continuer à partir d'un des boitiers LocalTalk vers d'autre Macs (ça marche aussi avec des boitiers PhoneNet).


Le grand écart  : iMac 2016 vs MacPlus 1986. La même serveur Appleshare vu par les 2 :




Par contre, c'est Système 7 minimum. Les MacPlus était en Système 6, mais AppleShare n'était pas installé et impossible de trouvé un jeu complet de 4 disquettes Système de la même version dans mon bazar (j'ai beaucoup de disquette qui ne marche plus) 
Sur internet, on trouve tout ce qu'on veut en English, mais un Système 6 Français (6.0.5 mini pour Appleshare), c'est impossible  Pourtant Apple les distribuait librement il n'y a pas si longtemps. Et les DVD Anthology ne commencent qu'au Système 7. Donc si quelqu'un a les 4 images disque du 6.0.5 >Fr (ou 6.0.7/8) je suis preneur et je pourrais continuer mes essais


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Mars 2017)

J'ai trouvé un système 6.0.7 complet (les 4 disquettes), donc j'ai pu l'installer et essayer la connexion au serveur AppleShare sur le RasberryPi à partir du MacPlus (grace au boiter AsantéTalk qui assure un pont LocalTalk/EtherTalk), et ça marche  :


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Mars 2017)

Derniers mac 68k de ma collection, les PowerBook série 100 :
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Avec de gauche à droite (du plus ancien au plus récent) :
PowerBook 140 (1991) 68030/16Mhz en 4/80 (RAM/HD)
PowerBook 170 (1991) 68030/25Mhz en 6/80
PowerBook 180 (1992) 68030/33Mhz en 8/120
PowerBook 180c (1993) 68030/33Mhz en 14/245
PowerBook 150 (1994) 68030/33Mhz en 8/120

Voilà, un dernier run avant le retour dans les cartons, le printemps arrive et le jardin m'appelle  plus beaucoup de temps pour m'occuper des macs (à suivre l'hiver prochain ). Merci à tous de m'avoir lu (spécialement à melaure). J'essaierais d'aider si je peux, merci à Patrickg53 qui va me faire découvrir de nouvelles machines, mais j'ai aussi un gros projet de restauration cet été, mais pas de mac, il faut que je change la culasse de ma MGB de 67 usée à cause de l'essence moderne, à remplacer par une qui accepte le sans-plomb. Mais avec des autos de cet age (50 ans cette année tout de même), quand on démonte, on sait jamais où on va...


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2017)

Merci et tant mieux, parce que là je commençais a sérieusement te jalouser    Ouf c'est fini !!! 

Plus sérieusement c'est magnifique et j'espère que tu pourras garder tout ça longtemps !

C'est sur que si tu avais été dans le Rhône, j'aurais vite pris contact direct avec toi, à la fois pour discuter réparation, mais aussi parce qu'on espère refaire un autre event pour le 35 ans du Mac, après les 25 et 30 ... et une collection comme ça aurait bien aidé 

Quand à l'auto c'est une passion très sympa. Mais dur de tout faire !


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Mars 2017)

Pas de problème, melaure, si tu as besoin pour les 35 ans du Mac, contactes moi, j'ai des disponibilités tout de même . 
Je ne suis plus en activité depuis peu (fixe du moins, parce que les occupations ne manquent pas) donc plus de souplesse  

Quand j'étais en activité dans l'informatique, la plupart du temps en déplacement (Europe/Asie), je passais une bonne partie de mes loisirs les mains dans le cambouis sur mes vieilles voitures, pour me changer des claviers/écrans, très bonne thérapie contre le stress. 
Du coup, maintenant c'est collection de vieux macs l'hiver et de voitures anciennes l'été, mais sans stress . 

Internet a beaucoup amélioré la vie des collectionneurs (pas seulement de mac et d'auto), et il m'arrive aussi de monter mes dossiers restauration l'hiver et de sortir des vieux Mac l'été pour des amis. 

En tout cas je suivrais les fofos Macg et à l'occasion, j'ai encore quelques vieux trucs dans mes cartons qui pourraient vous intéresser


----------



## Anthony (15 Mars 2017)

Tiens au fait, parce que la plupart de mes Mac sont encore dans les cartons après mon dernier déménagement, on a le droit de parler Newton et QuickTake ici ?


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2017)

Bien sur ! Même si je n'ai que le QT100 et QT200 et un eMate


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Mars 2017)

Comme celui là  https://forums.macg.co/threads/collectionneurs-affichez-vous.1205363/page-4#post-13107394
Jamais eu de Newton par contre, j'avais un Psion à l'époque et Apple a arrêté trop tôt son Newton (emporté dans la déroute fin des années 90),  il semblait intéressant pourtant... l'ancêtre de l'iPad non ? Toujours possible d'échanger, même avec des Mac modernes ?


----------



## dandu (15 Mars 2017)

J'ai un QuickTake 150 fonctionnel (et un câble pour récupérer facilement les photos sur un PC...) et deux Newton (MP120 et eMate 300). Plus quelques autres PDA.

En caméra, j'ai aussi la caméra QuickTime d'Apple (une "webcam" avant l'iSight) et des QuickCam (Color et originale)


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Mars 2017)

Le Psion a été mon premier PDA, vers 1993, je l'ai gardé et il marche encore  Puis j'ai eu quelques Palm, que je n'ai pas gardés. Ensuite le P800 vers 2002, pour moi c'est le précurseur de l'iPhone, j'ai gardé le suivant, le P900 (il marche encore aussi). Si Sony avait continué sur cette voie (design épuré, ergonomie facilité,...) ils sortaient l'iPhone avant Apple. Le suivant (P990) était raté à mon avis, trop compliqué, écran plus petit, retour du clavier,... 
Donc la suite pour moi évidemment c'était l'iPhone en 2007  J'ai gardé 2 V1, mais aucun ne marche  Le premier se plante au démarrage et le second ne veut plus s'éteindre.


----------



## giton51 (25 Mars 2017)

Hello,
Je découvre ce topic 
Je suis en train de faire de la place dans le grenier de mes parents et suis tombé sur un Macintosh Classic dans son sac de transport rouge avec clavier/souris/documents..
Vous savez qu'elle valeur cela a ? Ca intéresse du monde ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Mars 2017)

ça peut intéresser des collectionneurs, mais ça vaut rien  tu ferais mieux de le donner  C'est toujours mieux que de le jeter.
Sans rire, si tu veux vraiment le vendre, tel que, essaie entre 50 et 100 euros s'il est complet... Perso, je mettrais pas plus de 50€ s'il marche.
Sinon, si tu sais le mettre en route, le nettoyer, faire un check-up complet pour t'assurer que tout fonctionne comme le lecteur de disquette, changer la pile, jeter un oeil sur carte mère et alim pour t'assurer qu'il n'y a pas un condo qui suinte, s'il est bien pourvu en RAM, HD, accessoires,... 
Alors essaie de le mettre au enchères sur eBay, on en trouve de 50 à quelques centaines d'euros suivant l'état.


----------



## Lapin85 (26 Mars 2017)

giton51 a dit:


> Hello,
> Je découvre ce topic
> Je suis en train de faire de la place dans le grenier de mes parents et suis tombé sur un Macintosh Classic dans son sac de transport rouge avec clavier/souris/documents..
> Vous savez qu'elle valeur cela a ? Ca intéresse du monde ?
> Merci pour votre aide


Bonsoir,
Il pourrait m'intéresser dans ces conditions, s'il fonctionne...


----------



## melaure (27 Mars 2017)

Perso ça m'intéresse (et puis il sera exposé avec Les Gones du Mac), mais tu n'as pas donné ta localisation.


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Mars 2017)

Je fais un peu de supplément grâce à Patrick :



patrickg53 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je rappelle régulièrement que dispose, pour don, en état de marche ;
> - un Mac LC III
> ...



J'ai récupéré ses 3 Macs 68k avec écrans et claviers, grand merci à lui. Le LC 630 était en panne (alim HS), mais j'ai trouvé une alim de 6200 pour le ramener la vie 
Donc une petite présentation s'impose, après démontage complet, nettoyage/réglage/remontage, etc...

Le LCIII tout d'abord :


avec un écran 12" RGB très en phase esthétiquement avec le LCIII, mais une résolution de Macintosh compact (512x384). Cet écran était plutôt vendu avec le premier LC.
Patrick m'a donné aussi un Macintosh Color Display en 640x480 (avec petit réglage lors du démontage car il tirait vers le rouge), plus en rapport avec les performances du LCIII, et ça lui va bien aussi 



Le Quadra 610 (et pas 620 ), 36Mo de RAM et un HD de 2 Go (upgrade). Il était formaté avec une seule partition de 500Mo (?), je l'ai remis dans son format d'origine. Ethernet d'origine comme tous les Quadra, avec un lecteur de CD à caddy et un écran Performa Plus Display.
Bien mieux doté que mon Centris 610 #112



Et enfin le LC630, en cours de remontage après le changement d'alimentation :
La conception est très proche des modèles avec écran intégré (5xx 68k et PPC) avec une carte mère sur glissière qui s'enfiche dans un grand connecteur fixé dans une caisse métallique recouverte d'un habillage en plastique (pourquoi faire simple...), avec une nappe (une pieuvre plutôt) qui relie tout les éléments.




J'ai trouvé une carte ethernet qui va dans le slot Com, impec. Je vais y ajouter un lecteur de CD à tiroir, la façade avant est la même avec et sans l'option CD, juste un cache à retirer. L'alimentation avait beaucoup chauffée, il a beaucoup servi, certainement une machine d'entreprise, pas de particulier, et l'habillage en plastique est devenu cassant comme du verre, j'ai quelques réparations à faire avant de le remonter complètement.
Je mettrais une petite photo quand il sera fini.


----------



## melaure (29 Mars 2017)

Beau boulot encore une fois !


----------



## tristanWX (6 Avril 2017)

Perso je suis preneur de tous je suis dans le var si quelqu'un a besoin de ce débarrasser


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Mise à jour de ma collection, commencé en 2004 ... avec le Performa 5400/160

Cela fait 50 Macs pour moi 

Update : Powerbook G4 12" 1.33 Ghz + Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.33 Ghz + Apple IIe (enhanced) en boite + carte 80 colonne Apple boite + souris Applemouse2 (boite)

Apple IIe (en boite complet, deuxième mains, acheté en 2009)
Apple IIe (enhanced) en boite + carte 80 colonne Apple boite + souris Applemouse2 (boite)
Apple IIe
Macintosh 128K (upgrade 512K)
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh Plus (spare)
Macintosh SE/30
Macintosh Classic II
Macintosh II
LC I
LC II
LC II
LC III
LC III
LC 475
LC 630
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC
Powermac 6200/75
Powermac 4400/200
Powermac 6500/250
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz => et OS X 10.3
Powermac G3 233 Mhz desktop
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz (et 2Go de ram)
Powermac G4 DA 450 Mhz (sans boitier)
Powermac G4 MDD Bi 1.25 Ghz
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP)
Performa 5400/160
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz (tube marqué)
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 233 Mhz rev A (carte PAV HS)
iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz ( complet en boite)
eMac G4 17" 1.42 Ghz (complet en boite comme neuf)
iMac G5 ALS 2.0 Ghz Rev B (carte logique HS)
Mac Mini G4 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook 100
Powerbook 100 (pour les pièces)
Powerbook 100 (et de trois, pas un seul DD fonctionnel ...)
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300CS
Powerbook G3 Bronze (inverter HS)
Powerbook G4 Titanium 500 Mhz
Powerbook G4 12" alu 1.33 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.33 Ghz
iBook G3 12" palourde 400 Mhz
iBook G3 12" dual-usb 500 Mhz
iBook G3 12" 600 Mhz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz
Macbook Core 2 Duo 2.0 Ghz

iPod et autres :

iPod Nano 4th Gen Bleu 8GB
iPhone 3G 8Gb
iPhone 3Gs 16 Gb
iPhone 4 16 Gb (en pièces)
Newton MessagePad 120 (en boite comme neuf)


----------



## melaure (28 Juin 2017)

Joli tout ça ! Faudra que je refasse une liste un jour ...


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Juillet 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Joli tout ça ! Faudra que je refasse une liste un jour ...


Moi aussi ;-)
J'ai commencé par la liste de mes PowerBook série 100 (du 100 au 180) et je viens de me rendre compte qu'il me manque un 165 pour les avoir tous ;-) Si vous en avez un qui traine, je suis preneur, même à réparer. 

Tous les miens fonctionnent bien. Et j'ai trouvé un expert qui re-cap les écrans, c'est impeccable. Il a même redonné vie à mes 3 petits PowerBook 100 HS, c'est un AS : je lui ai envoyé cartes mère et écrans et alimentations, il a changé les condensateurs, testé et tout marche. 
Petite photo après remontage :



Bon, quand je dis "j'ai trouvé", c'est grâce à Dandu et au Journal du lapin :  http://www.journaldulapin.com/2016/12/01/recap-powerbook-macintosh/ merci à lui.

Et ils ont retrouvé leur HD Conner 20Mo et 40Mo d'origine, réparés tout récemment ) https://forums.macg.co/threads/hd-scsi-2-1-2-conner.1292439/

Donc j'ai : PB100 (x3), PB140, PB170, P145B, PB160, PB180, PB180c, PB165c et PB150
Si on veut être puriste, il y a eu 2 versions du PowerBook 145 (145 et 145B), si quelqu'un a un 145 en trop ;-)
Il y a aussi eu deux PowerBook 190 (190 et 190cs), un peu en dehors de la famille à mon avis (pas de pièces communes, mais c'est le cas aussi du PowerBook 100 "Sony"), j'ai un 190cs, mais pas le N&B.

Voilà, j'ai aussi d'autres PowerBook (série 500, Duo, G3, Titanium, G4... liste à venir...) mais j'ai une préférence pour ces petits PowerBook 1xx (surtout les 100), c'est vraiment vintage maintenant ;-))


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2017)

Très intéressant, j'ai justement pas mal de matos à faire réparer. Quand tu parles de recap, il sait aussi changer les tubes CCFL ?


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Juillet 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Très intéressant, j'ai justement pas mal de matos à faire réparer. Quand tu parles de recap, il sait aussi changer les tubes CCFL ?


Je lui ai pas demandé. J'ai un peu de rechange donc je les change moi-même, c'est facile. Mais je suppose que tu veux dire : partir d'un tube générique au bon diamètre, à la bonne longueur et souder les fils dessus ? Faut déjà en trouver...

Je ne l'ai sollicité que pour "re-cap" (changement des condensateurs HS).
Les condensateurs (capacitor) électrolytique à pas cher, c'est la maladie. Il faut les remplacer et parfois réparer et il fait ça très bien. Certains fuient (dysfonctionnement) et finissent pas abimer les pistes sur les cartes mères. Les alims ne fonctionnent plus (courant délivré trop faible) et les écrans LCD perdent leur contraste.
Il m'a "re-capé" pas mal de matos (écrans et alims, voir carte mère (PB100) de PowerBook 1xx et aussi alims de PB5xx, carte mère et alims de LC, LCII, LCIII, LC475(en cours), etc...).

Il y a aussi un garçon en région parisienne qui propose ce type de service sur eBay (http://www.ebay.fr/itm/FORFAIT-REPA...uroplus-RAM-/122574809110?hash=item1c8a072816).
Je lui ai confié une carte mère de IIci en mauvais état et un carte alim de Mac Plus HS, tout marche et c'est bien fait. 
Il a en ce moment une carte mère de IIcx en panne, une IIvx en mauvais état et une Quadra 650 avec le circuit de la pile de sauvegarde en panne... sacré défi.


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2017)

Oui je l'avais remarqué, mais j'ai aussi trouvé un autre gars dans le 78 et qui fait parti du forum silicium (bibilit). Je vais déjà commencer avec lui. Il est très sympa et silicium est une très bonne communauté.


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Juillet 2017)

Le 78, c'est au bord de la Normandie ;-) Pas loin de chez moi. Tiens nous au courant, si c'est concluant, partageons nos bonnes adresses.


----------



## dandu (3 Juillet 2017)

La personne trouvée par mon blog, c'est justement bibilit


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Juillet 2017)

dandu a dit:


> La personne trouvée par mon blog, c'est justement bibilit


Trop fort Luis  et en plus il pratique des tarifs très doux


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2017)

dandu a dit:


> La personne trouvée par mon blog, c'est justement bibilit



Merci Pierre, c'est cool !

Il faudrait vraiment que je vous fasse tous participer à notre projet d'expo des 35 ans du Mac ...


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Mise à jour de ma collection, commencé en 2004 ... avec le Performa 5400/160

Cela fait 53 Macs pour moi 

Update : Powermac G5 Quad, Powerbook G4 17" 1.67 Ghz, Powerbook G4 15" 1.5 Ghz

Apple IIe (en boite complet, deuxième mains, acheté en 2009)
Apple IIe (enhanced) en boite + carte 80 colonne Apple boite + souris Applemouse2 (boite)
Apple IIe
Macintosh 128K (upgrade 512K)
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh Plus (spare)
Macintosh SE/30
Macintosh Classic II
Macintosh II
LC I
LC II
LC II
LC III
LC III
LC 475
LC 630
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC
Powermac 6200/75
Powermac 4400/200
Powermac 6500/250
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz => et OS X 10.3
Powermac G3 233 Mhz desktop
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz (et 2Go de ram)
Powermac G4 DA 450 Mhz (sans boitier)
Powermac G4 MDD Bi 1.25 Ghz
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP) => à donner
Powermac G5 Quad 4x2.5 Ghz, 8 Go DDR2, 500 Go
Performa 5400/160
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz (tube marqué)
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 233 Mhz rev A (carte PAV HS)
iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz ( complet en boite)
eMac G4 17" 1.42 Ghz (complet en boite comme neuf)
iMac G5 ALS 2.0 Ghz Rev B (carte logique HS)
Mac Mini G4 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook 100
Powerbook 100 (pour les pièces)
Powerbook 100 (et de trois, pas un seul DD fonctionnel ...)
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300CS
Powerbook G3 Bronze (inverter HS)
Powerbook G4 Titanium 500 Mhz
Powerbook G4 12" alu 1.33 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.33 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook G4 17" alu 1.67 Ghz (comme neuf !)
iBook G3 12" palourde 400 Mhz
iBook G3 12" dual-usb 500 Mhz
iBook G3 12" 600 Mhz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz
Macbook Core 2 Duo 2.0 Ghz

iPod et autres :

iPod Nano 4th Gen Bleu 8GB
iPhone 3G 8Gb
iPhone 3Gs 16 Gb
iPhone 4 16 Gb (en pièces)
Newton MessagePad 120 (en boite comme neuf)


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2017)

C'est beau ces listes !


----------



## Jackda80 (17 Juillet 2017)

Bonsoir à tous  

Petite liste de ma collection de Pomme (certains ne fonctionne pas, il faut que je démontes les books  )
-iMac G3 Snow
-iMac G3 Bondy
-iMac G3 Strawberry
-2x Mac Mini G4 A1176 1,83/2x256Go/80/SD/AP/BT (mi-2007)
-2x Mac Mini G4 A1103 1.25G4/512MB/40GB/COMBO/MODEM (mi-2005) 
-Power Macintosh 7200/90
-7 macs dont PowerBook G4 Titanium/iBook et un autre qui n'est pas encore répertorié... J'espere avoir le temps en Aout 
-Macbook Pro Unibody fin-2011 i7 8Go 256Go SSD // 500go de HDD (j'utilise pour vous écrire)
-iPhone 5 Gris Sideral 16Go avec Ecran cassé de partout...
-Plein de souris + Clavier d'iMac G3  

Je cherche des power supply (des chargeurs) de mac mini ce dessus... 

Le tout est de la recup, je suis technicien informatique et certains clients me les donnent contre bon soin... Et certains les jettes devant moi pour éviter que je m'enrichisse sur leurs dos (Sachant que je revends rien ou alors des doublons, mais c'est pas comme ca je vais m'acheter une voiture avec un cheval cabré...

Bonne soirée ou Journée à tous


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2017)

Cela ne vaut rien ces voitures à cheval cabré de toute manière ... n'ait aucun regret !   

Bon bricolage !


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

Mise à jour de ma collection, commencé en 2004 ... avec le Performa 5400/160

Cela fait 55 Macs pour moi 

Update : Macbook Pro Unibody 2008 15" 2.53 Ghz, Powermac G4 Cube 

Apple IIe (en boite complet, deuxième mains, acheté en 2009)
Apple IIe (enhanced) en boite + carte 80 colonne Apple boite + souris Applemouse2 (boite)
Apple IIe
Macintosh 128K (upgrade 512K)
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh Plus (spare)
Macintosh SE/30
Macintosh Classic II
Macintosh II
LC I
LC II
LC II
LC III
LC III
LC 475
LC 630
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC
Powermac 6200/75
Powermac 4400/200
Powermac 6500/250
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz => et OS X 10.3
Powermac G3 233 Mhz desktop
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz (et 2Go de ram)
Powermac G4 Cube
Powermac G4 DA 450 Mhz (sans boitier)
Powermac G4 MDD Bi 1.25 Ghz
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP) => à donner
Powermac G5 Quad 4x2.5 Ghz, 8 Go DDR2, 500 Go
Performa 5400/160
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz (tube marqué)
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 233 Mhz rev A (carte PAV HS)
iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz ( complet en boite)
eMac G4 17" 1.42 Ghz (complet en boite comme neuf)
iMac G5 ALS 2.0 Ghz Rev B (carte logique HS)
Mac Mini G4 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook 100
Powerbook 100 (pour les pièces)
Powerbook 100 (et de trois, pas un seul DD fonctionnel ...)
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300CS
Powerbook G3 Bronze (inverter HS)
Powerbook G4 Titanium 500 Mhz
Powerbook G4 12" alu 1.33 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.33 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook G4 17" alu 1.67 Ghz (comme neuf !)
iBook G3 12" palourde 400 Mhz
iBook G3 12" dual-usb 500 Mhz
iBook G3 12" 600 Mhz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz
Macbook Core 2 Duo 2.0 Ghz
Macbook Pro Unibody 2008 Core 2 Duo 2.53 Ghz

iPod et autres :

iPod Nano 4th Gen Bleu 8GB
iPhone 3G 8Gb
iPhone 3Gs 16 Gb
iPhone 4 16 Gb (en pièces)
Newton MessagePad 120 (en boite comme neuf)


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Nouvelle MAJ

Cela fait 60 Macs pour moi 

Update :  Retrait du Macbook Noir C2D 2.0 Ghz 2006 car vendu, retrait du DA 450 Mhz car sans boitier

Macbook Pro 2008 17" 2.5 Ghz, Powermac G4 DA 733 Mhz, Powermac G4 MDD SP 1.25 Ghz, Powermac G5 1.6 Ghz, Powermac G5 DC 2.0 Ghz, Mac Pro 1,1 Quad-Core, Mac Pro 2,1 Octo-Core, Apple Cinema Display 20" ADC

Apple IIe (en boite complet, deuxième mains, acheté en 2009)
Apple IIe (enhanced) en boite + carte 80 colonne Apple boite + souris Applemouse2 (boite)
Apple IIe
Macintosh 128K (upgrade 512K)
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh Plus (spare)
Macintosh SE/30
Macintosh Classic II
Macintosh II
Macintosh LC I
Macintosh LC II
Macintosh LC II
Macintosh LC III
Macintosh LC III
Macintosh LC 475
Macintosh LC 630
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC
Powermac 6200/75
Powermac 4400/200
Powermac 6500/250
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz => et OS X 10.3
Powermac G3 233 Mhz desktop
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz (et 2Go de ram)
Powermac G4 Cube 450 Mhz
Powermac G4 DA 733 Mhz
Powermac G4 MDD Bi 1.25 Ghz
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP) => à donner
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP)
Powermac G5 1.6 Ghz
Powermac G5 Dual Core 2.0 Ghz
Powermac G5 Quad 4x2.5 Ghz, 8 Go DDR2, 500 Go
Performa 5400/160
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz (tube marqué)
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 233 Mhz rev A (carte PAV HS)
iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz ( complet en boite)
eMac G4 17" 1.42 Ghz (complet en boite comme neuf)
iMac G5 ALS 2.0 Ghz Rev B (carte logique HS)
Mac Mini G4 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook 100
Powerbook 100 (pour les pièces)
Powerbook 100 (et de trois, pas un seul DD fonctionnel ...)
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300CS
Powerbook G3 Bronze (inverter HS)
Powerbook G4 Titanium 500 Mhz
Powerbook G4 12" alu 1.33 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.33 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook G4 17" alu 1.67 Ghz (comme neuf !)
iBook G3 12" palourde 400 Mhz
iBook G3 12" dual-usb 500 Mhz
iBook G3 12" 600 Mhz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz
Macbook Pro Alu 2008 17" Core 2 Duo 2.5 Ghz
Macbook Pro Unibody 2008 Core 2 Duo 2.53 Ghz
Mac Pro 1,1 Quad 2x2.66 Ghz, 4 Go, 640 Go, 7300GT
Mac Pro 2,1 Octo 2x3.0 Ghz, 12 Go, 2x500 Go, FX 4500

iPod et autres :

iPod Nano 4th Gen Bleu 8GB
iPhone 3G 8Gb
iPhone 3Gs 16 Gb
iPhone 4 16 Gb (en pièces)
Newton MessagePad 120 (en boite comme neuf)


----------



## vbarousse (25 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je viens de parcourir les 10 pages de ce post... 
impressionnant. Je partage avec vous cette passion de sauver ces antiquités, et pas seulement des Macs d'ailleurs, mais là n'est pas le sujet...
Un peu plus récent (1998), et trouvé (en parfait état de marche) pour une bouchée de pain dans un vide grenier : un iMac G3.
Perso, mon premier contact avec le monde Apple à été une machine similaire (c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai acheté celui-la... )
Historiquement, cet iMac à marqué le retour de Steve Jobs aux commande d'Apple : design, simplification des gammes et efficacité. On trouve sous le capot un processeur PowerPC G3, 32 Mo de Ram (1Go max), Os 9, et une jolie souris ronde !


----------



## melaure (26 Octobre 2017)

Superbe, j'aimerais ajouter un Bondy Blue à ma collection ! Bravo !


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Octobre 2017)

Sympa d'avoir retrouvé cette machine en état de marche et encore sous OS9 ;-)
ça peut faire une console de retro-gaming ;-) il y avait plein de jeux à l'époque pour cette machine.
Va voir sur https://www.macintoshrepository.org avec iCab ou IE5, c'est un site encore très accessible avec des vieux butineurs, et avec plein de vieux jeux ;-)
Je ne suis pas spécialiste de l'Imac, mais à vue de nez c'est un DV 350 ou 400Mhz slot-loading non ?
Si c'est un 400, tu peux aller jusqu'à MacOSX 10.4. Et si 320Mo de RAM ne suffisent pas, tu peux aller jusqu'à 1Go.


----------



## vbarousse (26 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir,
Merci pour l’adresse du site, je ne connaissait pas. Une console pour les jeux anciens, je n’y avais pas pensé et l’idee me plaît bien.
Pour la fréquence, je n’en sait rien car pour le moment, il est dans son carton au grenier. 
Mais maintenant que je peux y mettre quelques jeux, peut-être que cela va changer...


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Novembre 2017)

Si je ne m'abuse ce n'est pas un bondi blue (tiroir à la place du mange disque), il s'agit içi d'un iMac G3 DV.

Ce qui est rare de nos jour c'est d'en trouver un en état de marche, avec une carte PAV qui fonctionne.


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Novembre 2017)

Autrement, bravo pour la remise en marche de ce beau iMac, très propre en tout cas ! à conserver


----------



## vbarousse (7 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour !
Pour le modèle DV, je confirme (c'est écrit sur le carton  ). Par contre, c'est quoi une carte PAV ?


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour 

La carte PAV, c'est de l'Anglais, cela signifie PAV (Power Analog Video board)  qu'on traduit par carte analogique d'alimention et video. C'est ce qui gère l'alimention (y compris la HT du tube, par le biais de la THT) et le signal video. Comme son nom l'indique il s'agit du traitement anlogique du signal. La pièce fragile est la THT qui alimente le tube en HT (15kV) qui lâche avec le temps. Je ne trouve plus de référence en remplacement (c'est le même cas pour les premiers mac monoblocs)

Voilà


----------



## PJG (11 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,
je découvre cette rubrique, je pense que je vais y revenir souvent.
Voici ma petite collection de Mac.

*Grenier:* Un Apple IIC complet avec lecteur de disquettes.
*Garage:* 2 iMac bleus, 1 eMac, 2 iMac Tournesol (15 et 17 pouces), 1 iBook blanc (14 pouces)et 1PowerBook.
*Bureau:* 5 iMac G3 (claviers et souris) et deux iMac (20" Yosemite et 24" El Capitan).
*Salon: *1 iMac Tournesol 15 pouces + HP (pour la musique).
Les derniers à venir : 2 iMac Tournesol 15 pouces (fin décembre).

PJG


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2017)

Bienvenu et déjà un bon point de départ.


----------



## Apple.Geek (12 Décembre 2017)

PJG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je découvre cette rubrique, je pense que je vais y revenir souvent.
> Voici ma petite collection de Mac.
> 
> ...



Belle collection ! Les G3, dans les différentes déclinaisons de couleurs ? [emoji16]


----------



## PJG (13 Décembre 2017)

Voici les couleurs:
3 bleus, 1 orange (lecteur tiroir), 1 vert, 1 Flower et 1 Dalmatien.


----------



## Apple.Geek (13 Décembre 2017)

PJG a dit:


> Voici les couleurs:
> 3 bleus, 1 orange (lecteur tiroir), 1 vert, 1 Flower et 1 Dalmatien.



Magnifique !


----------



## PJG (13 Décembre 2017)

La suite.









Nettoyage extérieur et surtout intérieur sur les iMac Tournesol.
Changement du DD de la Ram et quelque fois du lecteur.
C'est une superbe machine qui se transforme facilement en chaîne Hifi.
Une clé USB Bluetooth pour piloter la souris sans fil et une carte AirPort pour la radio d' iTunes.
Sans oublier les deux Apple Pro Speakers.

PJG


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2017)

Bravo !


----------



## PJG (13 Décembre 2017)

Et voici le résultat pour la chaîne Hifi.


----------



## Apple.Geek (13 Décembre 2017)

Ma petite collection (j’en ai quelques uns qui vont arriver avant la fin d’année).

Apple II Europlus, 1979










Apple IIe, 1883 avec ses manuels et disquettes















Macintosh Classic, 1991






Macintosh Classic, 1991 signé par Steve Wozniak









PowerBook Duo 210, 1992









iMac G3, 1998






PowerMac G3, 1999






PowerMac G4 Cube avec son écran, 2000















iMac G4, 2003 (Le premier Mac de ma collection) 









PowerMac G5, 2004


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2017)

L'Euro Plus a été ma première machine Apple, belle prise !


----------



## PJG (13 Décembre 2017)

Superbe collection, bravo !!!
Pour enlever les étiquettes adhésives  > essence F
Pour nettoyer le plastique > produit pour les cuivres (genre Miror)
Même chose pour le Plexi du Tournesol (Miror).
Pour effacer la signature de Steve Wozniak > Papier de verre 
Je n'ai pas vu de Spartacus...


----------



## Apple.Geek (13 Décembre 2017)

PJG a dit:


> Superbe collection, bravo !!!
> Pour enlever les étiquettes adhésives  > essence F
> Pour nettoyer le plastique > produit pour les cuivres (genre Miror)
> Même chose pour le Plexi du Tournesol (Miror).
> ...



Merci, je vais m’occuper de nettoyer tout ça ! 
Bon conseil pour la signature, je me demandais justement comment l’enlever [emoji13]
Un peu cher le Spartacus et très dur à trouver.


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2017)

Pourquoi un produit pour cuivre pour les plastiques ? Ca restaure la couleur ?


----------



## PJG (13 Décembre 2017)

C'est ce qu'il y a de mieux, même pour le plexi.
On peut enlever pas mal de rayures et la crasse déposée sur la machine.
On peut aussi utiliser la pierre magique (glycéro, argile, et citron) celle que l'on trouve dans le commerce (boîte souvent verte).
Ne jamais utiliser de Pliz avant d'avoir nettoyé le plastique.
Je suis un ancien plasturgiste.


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2017)

PJG a dit:


> Je suis un ancien plasturgiste.



Je suis inquiet si c'est toi qui a refait Bardot ... 

Ok je vais essayer la prochaine fois (le plexi mais pour le plastique blanc ?). Et pour le beige que penses-tu des solutions "retrobright" ?


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Décembre 2017)

Pour le beige j'utilise du CIF, ça enlève le plus gros du jaunissement, sauf si très atteint. 
Je suis en train de restaurer un 7600 pas trop jaunis, ça rend bien.
Je n'ai pas essayé le retrobright... c'est assez lourd comme traitement, le jaunissement recommence tout de même non ?



PJG a dit:


> ... Je n'ai pas vu de Spartacus...


Le Spartacus, c'est une belle machine, mais à plus de 1000€ c'est hors de prix  dommage j'aimerais bien, superbe design.

J'aime bien aussi le Tournesol, c'est un des plus réussi au niveau design ;-)


----------



## Anthony (13 Décembre 2017)

gpbonneau a dit:


> le jaunissement recommence tout de même non ?



Si l'ABS est à nouveau exposé au soleil, oui, d’après mes tests.


----------



## PJG (13 Décembre 2017)

Attention avec l'ABS, pas de dissolvant.


----------



## PJG (13 Décembre 2017)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je n'ai pas essayé le retrobright...


Moi non plus.


----------



## voltfan (14 Décembre 2017)

PJG a dit:


> C'est ce qu'il y a de mieux, même pour le plexi.
> On peut enlever pas mal de rayures et la crasse déposée sur la machine.
> On peut aussi utiliser la pierre magique (glycéro, argile, et citron) celle que l'on trouve dans le commerce (boîte souvent verte).
> Ne jamais utiliser de Pliz avant d'avoir nettoyé le plastique.
> Je suis un ancien plasturgiste.



Intéressant 
Par contre le miror a moins d'en avoir déjà chez soi, c'est super cher. Perso je suis très satisfait du PlastX de Meguiars qui est grosso modo la même chose je pense 

Pour le Rétrobright, j'ai fait quelques tests et le résultat est assez concluant. En deux ans certaines pièces sont redevenues jaunes et d'autres sont restées bien beige, c'est un peu la loterie


----------



## PJG (14 Décembre 2017)

voltfan a dit:


> Par contre le miror a moins d'en avoir déjà chez soi, c'est super cher.


J'avais écris: "Pour nettoyer le plastique > produit pour les cuivres (*genre Miror*)"
J'utilise un autre produit. 







Je vais tester PlastX de Meguiars, merci.


----------



## Apple.Geek (14 Décembre 2017)

Et pour polir le plexi du moniteur (cathodique) du G4 Cube, je prends du Mirror donc ?


----------



## PJG (14 Décembre 2017)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Et pour polir le plexi du moniteur (cathodique) du G4 Cube, je prends du Mirror donc ?


J'ai entièrement poncé au papier de carrosserie très fin le tour de l'écran (plexi) d'un de mes Tournesol.
Ensuite, j'ai effectivement utilisé le produit pour les cuivres. Il est comme neuf, bien transparent.
Il existe du coton à polir, mais moi je prends des morceaux de vieux draps en coton, ce qui évite de refaire des micro-rayures, contrairement aux tissus synthétiques.
Ne pas avoir peur de frotter fort avec le chiffon.


----------



## Apple.Geek (16 Décembre 2017)

Un Spartacus aux enchères sur EBay, si ça intéresse quelqu’un de savoir à combien il va partir. 

Prix de départ : 200€

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/263387498039


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Décembre 2017)

Un peu d'histoire de PowerBook 

De gauche à droite, en bas, le PowerBook 100, le premier PowerBook et vrai portable Apple, en 1991. Ensuite le 180c, le dernier de la série 100 en 1994. Puis la série 500 en 94/95 , avec le 540c. Le 190c en 95, le dernier PowerBook 68k (remplacé par le 5300, identique mais avec un proc PPC). Ensuite une partie de la gamme PPC, 95/97, avec un 1400c et un 3400c. Et enfin le dernier "brun", un PowerBook G3, de 1997 à 2000.
Au-dessus, le suivant, le PowerBook G4 Titanium (2001/2002). Et enfin les derniers PowerBook, les G4 "Alu" de 2003 à 2005, avec ici un 12" de 2004. Le dernier n'est plus un "PowerBook", il fait parti de la génération suivante Intel, les MacBook Unibody...






Je n'avais pas assez de place pour les PowerBook Duo . Sans oublier les iBook G3/G4, ce n'était pas des "PowerBook" mais la gamme "grand public" PPC proposée en même temps que les PowerBook G3, Titanium et Alu.


----------



## Apple.Geek (17 Décembre 2017)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un peu d'histoire de PowerBook
> 
> De gauche à droite, en bas, le PowerBook 100, le premier PowerBook et vrai portable Apple, en 1991. Ensuite le 180c, le dernier de la série 100 en 1994. Puis la série 500 en 94/95 , avec le 540c. Le 190c en 95, le dernier PowerBook 68k (remplacé par le 5300, identique mais avec un proc PPC). Ensuite une partie de la gamme PPC, 95/97, avec un 1400c et un 3400c. Et enfin le dernier "brun", un PowerBook G3, de 1997 à 2000.
> Au-dessus, le suivant, le PowerBook G4 Titanium (2001/2002). Et enfin les derniers PowerBook, les G4 "Alu" de 2003 à 2005, avec ici un 12" de 2004. Le dernier n'est plus un "PowerBook", il fait parti de la génération suivante Intel, les MacBook Unibody...
> ...



Manque encore le Macintosh Portable [emoji6]


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Décembre 2017)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Manque encore le Macintosh Portable [emoji6]



Oui c'est vrai  mais c'était surtout pour illustrer la saga "PowerBook". 
C'est le nom générique qu'Apple a utilisé pour tous ses portables à proc 68k et PPC, à 2 exceptions prés le Macintosh Portable, et les iBook.
Mais si quelqu'un en a un qui sert plus, je veux bien le débarrasser  je suis pas fan mais je ferais un effort


----------



## PJG (23 Décembre 2017)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Mais si quelqu'un en a un qui sert plus, je veux bien le débarrasser  je suis pas fan mais je ferais un effort


https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1354223666.htm?ca=12_s


----------



## melaure (27 Décembre 2017)

Vraiment pas cher en plus ...


----------



## Anthony (27 Décembre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Vraiment pas cher en plus ...



C'est très raisonnable. Je lui ai passé un message, pour voir.


----------



## melaure (27 Décembre 2017)

J'en ai trois en stock, mais je vais en céder un à un jeune passionné qui pourra me faire quelques bricoles électroniques ...  C'est ce dont j'ai le plus besoin.

Il va falloir que je vire un ou deux LC aussi ...


----------



## PJG (27 Décembre 2017)

Je vais récupérer deux (ou trois) Tournesol sur la route St Christol Les Alès > Pornic. 
A chaque fois que je vais me balader, je regarde sur Leboncoin si sur mon chemin je ne trouverais pas un Tournesol. 
@melaure: J'ai poncé (papier à l'eau pour carrosserie) une coque d'iMac G3 pour enlever de très grosses rayures, ensuite je l'ai lustré avec le produit pour cuivre...il est comme neuf.


----------



## melaure (27 Décembre 2017)

Ha super ! Le mien est juste sale, presque pas rayé. Le mirror devrait suffire ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (29 Décembre 2017)

Deux petits nouveaux :
Un petit iMac et un iBook Blanc
[emoji985] [emoji335]


----------



## PJG (29 Décembre 2017)

Finalement, je vais récupérer trois Tournesol.


----------



## flotow (29 Décembre 2017)

PJG a dit:


> Finalement, je vais récupérer trois Tournesol.



Je viens d'en remettre deux dans des cartons pour les ranger au garage  Par contre, je n'ai pas les haut-parleurs.
Avec bit.ly, ils sont super heureux pour télécharger avec la fibre… mais plus aucune page ne fonctionne correctement (à part peut être google)

C'était aussi l'occasion de mieux emballer mes Apple //e, et j''ai remarqué que j'avais le kit quasi complete (souris, joystick, écran phosphore, manuels, cartes d'extensions (imprimante, souris, chat mauve, etc.). héhé.

A une époque, j'aurais bien voulu un Cube, mais aujourd'hui, je ne vois pas ce que j'en ferai… a part le mettre dans un carton au garage.

Si vous cherchez à augmenter votre collection dans le style Snow White et dérivés, je viens de mettre en ligne une sacré liste de machine à donner !
https://forums.macg.co/threads/dons...ls-operationnels.303649/page-37#post-13230382


----------



## Bambouille (30 Décembre 2017)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Voici le petit dernier arrivé ce matin. Il s'intercale entre le PowerBook 190 et le Palourde sur le plan chronologique :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai eu le même et je l'aurais encore si on ne me l'avait pas volé !
20 min d'absence garé devant la Rotonde à Bruxelles auront suffit à un @#*$`£ de me subtiliser cette machine avec mes documents professionnels dedans et mon sac de fringue plein pour une tournée musicale de 3 semaines. Rien que d'en parler.....

Ma machine la plus vieille est cet iBook en parfait état de marche. Je l'ai utilisé pendant 10 ans. Puis j'ai craqué pour un MBP 2011. Reçu en 9.2, il a vu 10.0 jusqu'à 10.4.11.
Il ne tient évidement plus la charge.


----------



## PJG (30 Décembre 2017)

C’est bon, j’ai les trois Tournesol plus les HP boule.


----------



## Invité (30 Décembre 2017)

PJG a dit:


> C’est bon, j’ai les trois Tournesol plus les HP boule.


x3 ?


----------



## PJG (31 Décembre 2017)

Je regarderais ce qu’il y a comme OS, plus tard. 
Tout est au complet.
CD d’instalation, HP, clavier, souris et même les cartons.
J’ai même récupéré des enceintes boules en USB avec le cache à trois trous.


----------



## Invité (31 Décembre 2017)

PJG a dit:


> Je regarderais ce qu’il y a comme OS, plus tard.
> Tout est au complet.
> CD d’instalation, HP, clavier, souris et même les cartons.
> J’ai même récupéré des enceintes boules en USB avec le cache à trois trous.



En fait ma question x3 c'était rapport aux enceintes, est-ce que tu as eu 3 jeux d'enceintes ?


----------



## PJG (1 Janvier 2018)

Oui, trois jeux.


----------



## PJG (4 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, 
voici la preuve.


----------



## PJG (4 Janvier 2018)

Question: à quoi sert le boîtier noir ?


----------



## dandu (4 Janvier 2018)

Les versions noires, c'est des enceintes de Cube.

Les enceintes blanches, elles dépendent d'un ampli spécifique présent dans certains Power Mac G4 et dans les iMac G4 (aini que quelques cartes son externes) et elles se branchent avec un câble hack 2,5 mm propriétaire. Les versions noires, elles se connectent en USB à travers un boîtier spécifique (le boîtier noir) en théorie uniquement à un Power Mac G4 Cube (ou un écran de l'époque) pour la puissance maximale, mais ça se hack sur un Mac moderne.


----------



## PJG (4 Janvier 2018)

Merci pour cette réponse.
J'ai demandé au vendeur d'où venaient les enceintes, il ne se souvenait plus.
Je viens de les connecter à un Tournesol, effectivement, le son manque réellement de puissance.
Comment les connecter à un Tournesol pour avoir une puissance égale aux autres HP ?


----------



## Invité (4 Janvier 2018)

Je ne connaissais pas ces enceintes avec boitier.
Les seules que j'ai eu étaient celles d'un tournesol, les blanches.


----------



## voltfan (5 Janvier 2018)

Oui les enceintes noires sont spécifiques au cube et sont assez rares. 

Sinon pour moi aujourd'hui passage chez Emmaus et achat de 2 iMac Snow a 5 € pièce.  
Et il en restait encore un avec un Emac G4 a 8 € mais pas pris j'en ai trop


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2018)

Emmaus vend des macs ?


----------



## PJG (5 Janvier 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Emmaus vend des macs ?


Oui, j'avais vu un Tournesol à 150 € ici...
https://www.label-emmaus.co/fr/


----------



## PJG (5 Janvier 2018)

Ma mission cette semaine, nettoyer et reconfigurer trois Tournesol.


----------



## dandu (5 Janvier 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse.
> J'ai demandé au vendeur d'où venaient les enceintes, il ne se souvenait plus.
> Je viens de les connecter à un Tournesol, effectivement, le son manque réellement de puissance.
> Comment les connecter à un Tournesol pour avoir une puissance égale aux autres HP ?



Sur un PowerPC, normalement, elles doivent s'activer à pleine puissance uniquement sur un écran externe Apple (les transparents).

Sur de l'Intel, on peut bidouiller avec un hub USB alimenté et un petit soft : https://www.journaldulapin.com/2017/02/15/enceintes-g4-cube/


----------



## PJG (6 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
pour nettoyer mes Tournesol, j'ai utilisé l'éponge magique, comme son nom l'indique, c'est "MAGIQUE" 
De l'eau chaude, une goutte de produit vaisselle et c'est parti.
Essorer, frotter légèrement et rincer régulièrement l'éponge.
Elle existe aussi avec une face jaune, ce qui la rend moins fragile.


----------



## PJG (7 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, 
En tant que collectionneur et bricoleur voici comment réparer le HP d'un iMac Tournesol.
Sur certaines machines anciennes la membrane extérieure en caoutchouc qui sert d'amortisseur se dégrade, ce qui donne un son nasillard. 
Déposez un peu de silicone pour salle de bains, remplissez les manques de caoutchouc et lissez le tout en fine couche sur le pourtour du HP.
Voilà comment redonner vie au haut parleur.





Attention, n'utilisez pas d'acrylique, mais bien du silicone. 
L'acrylique durcit et ne fera pas office d'amortisseur.


----------



## PJG (7 Janvier 2018)

Nettoyage intérieur et extérieur, voici les trois nouveaux. 






Je vais maintenant lustrer les Apple Pro Speakers.


----------



## voltfan (7 Janvier 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Emmaus vend des macs ?



Emmaus vend ce que les gens amènent donc il peut y avoir de tout 
Là la ville de Marseille s'est débarrassée d'Imac G3 donc bingo  
Et j'ai craqué et je suis allé chercher le 3è Snow hier


----------



## Invité (7 Janvier 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> En tant que collectionneur et bricoleur voici comment réparer le HP d'un iMac Tournesol.
> Sur certaines machines anciennes la membrane extérieure en caoutchouc qui sert d'amortisseur se dégrade, ce qui donne un son nasillard.
> Déposez un peu de silicone pour salle de bains, remplissez les manques de caoutchouc et lissez le tout en fine couche sur le pourtour du HP.
> ...



Pas con ! 

Ca n'amorti pas trop le son ?


----------



## PJG (8 Janvier 2018)

Invité a dit:


> Ca n'amorti pas trop le son ?


Non pas du tout. Sur le Tournesol, ça ne me dérange pas, il y a les Apple Pro Speakers.
J'ai réalisé la même technique sur un iMac G3 bleu.
Sur cet ordi, c'est un peu plus compliqué. C'est avec un papier très fin (pelure) que j'ai réparé le HP.






Le HP de droite est mort, tout est parti en lambeaux.





Un carré de papier avec un trou dans le milieu.





On étale le silicone autour en évitant d'en mettre sur la partie centrale du HP.





On attend que le silicon sèche et on découpe proprement.





Et voilà le résultat.


----------



## Invité (8 Janvier 2018)

Dommage, on ne voit que la première image…


----------



## Sly54 (8 Janvier 2018)

Invité a dit:


> Dommage, on ne voit que la première image…


Du tout, on peut voir les 5 images…
Il y a donc un truc chez toi pas net (enfin, sur ton ordi, hein )


----------



## PJG (9 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
je viens de démonter entièrement le clavier d'un iMac Tournesol pour le nettoyer (aspirateur, eau chaude et liquide vaisselle). 
Le clavier est propre, mais reste jaune. Il est quand même plus présentable. 











Le mieux c'est encore de trouver les derniers claviers blancs.


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2018)

En effet ...


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Janvier 2018)

Je viens de le faire sur le mien il y a 3 semaines , mais il était déjà bien blanc. 

Avant, en cours de démontage, puis nettoyage des touches par ultrason avec un peu de CIF :




et après :


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2018)

Il ne manque que l'adresse postale de gpbonneau pour envoyer nos produits pommé à nettoyer


----------



## PJG (10 Janvier 2018)

Moi, j'achète le clavier.


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Janvier 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Il ne manque que l'adresse postale de gpbonneau pour envoyer nos produits pommé à nettoyer


Envoyez toujours  pour le retour on verra


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Janvier 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Moi, j'achète le clavier.


J'en ai nettoyé beaucoup des claviers . Ce modèle est le plus facile à démonter/nettoyer et un des plus beau design.


----------



## PJG (10 Janvier 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ce modèle est le plus facile à démonter/nettoyer et un des plus beau design.


Entièrement d'accord avec toi et en plus, lui, reste blanc.


----------



## PJG (24 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
je viens de terminer la configuration (Leopard) du Tournesol 17 pouces.
J'ai changé le DD, de 75Go je suis passé à 320Go.
Sur les 6 Tournesol, un seul a l'écran qui penche, trop de jeux dans la rotule.
Il faudrait que je fabrique un outil à 3 points pour essayer de resserrer l'ensemble.
Voilà, c'est tout ce que j'avais à dire.


----------



## daffyb (25 Janvier 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Il faudrait que je fabrique un outil à 3 points pour essayer de resserrer l'ensemble


un bout de bois et 3 clous !


----------



## PJG (25 Janvier 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> un bout de bois et 3 clous !


C'est exactement ce que j'avais prévu de faire. 
Merci.


----------



## Invité (5 Février 2018)

C'est ce que j'avais fait pour le mien il y a bien longtemps.
Il faut être précis, mais ça fonctionne sans soucis.

Avec des clous sans tête, c'est assez facile…


----------



## PJG (12 Février 2018)

Bonjour les collectionneurs,
j'ai déjà trouvé plusieurs annonces sur "Leboncoin" avec une configuration qui pourrait m'intéresser.
Comme vous pouvez le constater (lien Leboncoin) le Tournesol tourne sous Leopard avec un 700 MHz.
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1383998380.htm?ca=12_s
C'est cette configuration qui m'interpelle. Normalement Leopard ne peut pas tourner sur un 700 MHz...
Comment font-il ?
*Configuration requise pour Mac OS X v10.5*
Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard requiert :


Un ordinateur Mac avec un processeur Intel, PowerPC G5 ou PowerPC G4 (867 MHz ou plus rapide)
512 Mo de mémoire ou plus


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Février 2018)

Avec ça : http://leopardassist.sourceforge.net
Je l'ai essayé plusieurs fois, avec un 700Mhz c'est un peu lent mais ça marche :


----------



## PJG (12 Février 2018)

Merci, je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## PJG (13 Février 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je l'ai essayé plusieurs fois, avec un 700Mhz c'est un peu lent mais ça marche :


C'est bon, tout fonctionne sur un 800MHz.
J'ai les radios d'iTunes, il faut bien sûr installer QuickTime 7 et toutes les mises à jour.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## dandu (17 Février 2018)

La protection est totalement artificielle, Leopard demande un CPU à 866 MHz (800 dans les bêta, d'ailleurs) mais n'importe quel G4 convient. Pas G3, il y a du code Altivec dans l'OS.

C'est comme Tiger qui demandait un Mac avec du FireWire, en fait. Les limites sont souvent assez artificielles pour trouver une "raison" à la limite.


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2018)

Oui tout à fait, Tiger fonctionne très bien sur une palourde sans Firewire, faut juste ruser pour l'installer ...


----------



## PJG (27 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
si vous recherchez un ancien Mac, vous trouverez peut-être votre bonheur ici >https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1392227146.htm?ca=12_s
https://www.label-emmaus.co/fr/apple-2c-complet-1977-16039676


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> si vous recherchez un ancien Mac, vous trouverez peut-être votre bonheur ici >https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1392227146.htm?ca=12_s
> https://www.label-emmaus.co/fr/apple-2c-complet-1977-16039676




Oué !!!
2 TAM d'un seul coup (entre autres)


----------



## Wizepat (27 Février 2018)

Mon premier ordinateur Apple 2C. Mon papa qui l’avait acheté. J’avais tout juste 6 ans. Nostalgie [emoji22]


----------



## PJG (28 Février 2018)

Wizepat a dit:


> Mon premier ordinateur Apple 2C.


J'ai toujours cet ordi, il est complet.


----------



## Anthony (28 Février 2018)

Wizepat a dit:


> Mon premier ordinateur Apple 2C. Mon papa qui l’avait acheté. J’avais tout juste 6 ans. Nostalgie [emoji22]



Idem, et au même âge ! J'ai toujours l'original, mais j'ai égaré la grosse boîte contenant des centaines de disquettes 5,5, dont sans doute mes premiers écrits. J'en ai récemment acheté un deuxième, dans sa boîte originale avec tous ses accessoires. C'est peut-être la seule partie de ma collection que je conserverai, à terme…


----------



## melaure (1 Mars 2018)

C'est pas à coté. Par contre si quelqu'un a un SE ou SE/30 en rab, un de mes membres en cherche un pour faire une station de dépannage de Mac 68k ...

Et c'est le IIe+ qui a été mon premier Apple, même si j'ai acquis deux IIc depuis ...


----------



## Anthony (1 Mars 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Par contre si quelqu'un a un SE ou SE/30 en rab



S'il peut venir le chercher à Lyon, j'ai un SE/30 sur les bras, dont je n'ai plus vraiment l'utilité. Comme je l'avais récupéré gratuitement, et comme il doit sans doute avoir besoin d'un bon zap de la PRAM, je n'ai aucun problème à lui filer. Je laisse le sac de transport, par contre si je peux garder le clavier…


----------



## melaure (1 Mars 2018)

Sympa Anthony, avec plaisir, et j'ai du clavier en rab, ça ira.

Ce sera l'occasion de se recroiser en plus, je peux le récupérer pour lui.


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

Nouvelle MAJ

Cela fait 63 Macs pour moi 

Apple IIe (en boite complet, deuxième mains, acheté en 2009)
Apple IIe (enhanced) en boite + carte 80 colonne Apple boite + souris Applemouse2 (boite)
Apple IIe (loose)
Apple IIe (pour pièces)
Macintosh 128K (upgrade 512K)
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh Plus (spare)
Macintosh SE/30
Macintosh Classic II
Macintosh II
Macintosh LC I
Macintosh LC II
Macintosh LC II
Macintosh LC III
Macintosh LC III
Macintosh LC 475
Macintosh LC 630
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC
Powermac 6200/75
Powermac 4400/200
Powermac 6500/250
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz => et OS X 10.3
Powermac G3 233 Mhz desktop
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz (et 2Go de ram)
Powermac G4 Cube 450 Mhz
Powermac G4 DA 733 Mhz
Powermac G4 MDD Bi 1.25 Ghz
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP) => à donner
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP)
Powermac G5 1.6 Ghz
Powermac G5 Dual Core 2.0 Ghz
Powermac G5 Quad 4x2.5 Ghz, 8 Go DDR2, 500 Go
Performa 5400/160
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz (tube marqué)
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 233 Mhz rev A (carte PAV HS)
iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz ( complet en boite)
eMac G4 17" 1.42 Ghz (complet en boite comme neuf)
iMac G5 ALS 2.0 Ghz Rev B (carte logique HS)
Mac Mini G4 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook 100
Powerbook 100 (pour les pièces)
Powerbook 100 (et de trois, pas un seul DD fonctionnel ...)
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300CS
Powerbook G3 Bronze (inverter HS)
Powerbook G4 Titanium 500 Mhz
Powerbook G4 12" alu 1.33 Ghz
Powerbook G4 12" alu 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.33 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook G4 17" alu 1.67 Ghz (comme neuf !)
iBook G3 12" palourde 400 Mhz
iBook G3 12" dual-usb 500 Mhz
iBook G3 12" 600 Mhz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz
Macbook Pro Alu 2008 17" Core 2 Duo 2.5 Ghz
Mac Pro 1,1 Quad 2x2.66 Ghz, 4 Go, 640 Go, 7300GT
Mac Pro 2,1 Octo 2x3.0 Ghz, 12 Go, 2x500 Go, FX 4500
Mac Pro 3,1 Octo 2x3.2 Ghz, 16 Go, 1 To, HD 5850
Mac Pro 4,1 (flash 5,1) Quad 2.66 Ghz, 3 Go, 1 To, GT 120

iPod et autres :

iPod Nano 4th Gen Bleu 8GB
iPhone 3G 8Gb
iPhone 3Gs 16 Gb
iPhone 4 16 Gb (en pièces)
Newton MessagePad 120 (en boite comme neuf)


----------



## PJG (4 Avril 2018)

-oldmac- a dit:


> iMac G3 Bondi Blue 233 Mhz rev A (carte PAV HS)


Elle est où cette carte ?


----------



## Invité (4 Avril 2018)

Ben dans l'iMac… 

J'ai eu ce soucis sur un iMac il y a un moment
https://forums.macg.co/threads/imac-g3-carte-pav.170994/

Edit :
"un moment" ! Ca fait 11 ans


----------



## PJG (4 Avril 2018)

Invité a dit:


> Ben dans l'iMac…


Pour cette réponse, j'aurai bien voulu cliquer sur "J'aime pas", mais je n'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## Invité (4 Avril 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Pour cette réponse, j'aurai bien voulu cliquer sur "J'aime pas", mais je n'ai pas trouvé.


Et oui, j'en ai profité, il y a 11 ans (date du post) tu m'aurais boulé rouge !
L'équivalent du "j'aime pas"  

tiens, pour montrer que je ne suis pas rancunier malgré ta boule rouge


----------



## PJG (4 Avril 2018)

Cette pièce est fixée sur l'ensemble de la partie lecteur, disque dur, mémoire, etc... ?
iMac REV.A 1998


----------



## Invité (4 Avril 2018)

Si tu veux le manuel, envoie un MP


----------



## PJG (4 Avril 2018)

La question sur cette pièce était pour -oldmac- .
Pas besoin du manuel, merci quand même.


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Avril 2018)

Bonjour 

La carte PAV, c'est de l'Anglais, cela signifie PAV (Power Analog Video board) qu'on traduit par carte analogique d'alimention et video. C'est ce qui gère l'alimention (y compris la HT du tube, par le biais de la THT) et le signal video. Comme son nom l'indique il s'agit du traitement anlogique du signal.

Elle est située sous le tube cathodique, au dessus de la carte mère (on la voit par transparence de la coque de l'imac)

La pièce fragile est la THT qui alimente le tube en HT (15kV) qui lâche avec le temps. Je ne trouve plus de référence en remplacement (c'est le même cas pour les premiers mac monoblocs)

Voilà


----------



## PJG (5 Avril 2018)

Désolé, je n’ai pas cette pièce en stock.


----------



## Alain62000 (13 Avril 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est sur que les nouveaux Mac c'est plus à la portée du bricoleur (c'est ifixit qui le dit ;-). Vu comment est fait l'iMac 27 5K que j'ai acheté l'été dernier, je me voie pas l'ouvrir. Mon précédent qui datait de 2009 étant encore facilement accessible, la glace aimantée et l'écran avec 6 vis ça allait, j'ai changé un hp qui avait grillé, la carte video (hs) sur celui d'un copain, un HD facile à remplacer.
> Je suis informaticien, pas électronicien, je peux changer une alim, un hd, une carte, pas les réparer, alors si tout est soudé ensemble... je passe.
> En bon Apple geek, dans les années 90, j'ai aidé beaucoup de gens autour de moi qui voulait faire durer leur matériel en remplaçant/ajoutant RAM, HD, changer d'imprimante, optimiser les config. etc. Du coup à la fin des série Nubus/ADB/Appletalk les "switcher" m'ont ramené leur vieux matos, j'en ai retapé quelques uns à l'époque, le reste a dormi dans mon grenier... J'avoue avoir jeté les plus encombrant (des LaserWriter lourdingues, des écrans 21'' Apple N&B et couleur monstrueux,... ).



Bonjour gpBonneau,
Pourriez vous me contacter ?
Alain620000


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Avril 2018)

Alain62000 a dit:


> Bonjour gpBonneau,
> Pourriez vous me contacter ?
> Alain620000


¿? En MP (Conversation)...


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

Nouvelle MAJ

Cela fait 65 Macs pour moi 

Enfin un G4 Ti 1 Ghz !

Apple IIe (en boite complet, deuxième mains, acheté en 2009)
Apple IIe (enhanced) en boite + carte 80 colonne Apple boite + souris Applemouse2 (boite)
Apple IIe (loose)
Apple IIe (pour pièces)
Macintosh 128K (upgrade 512K)
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh Plus (spare)
Macintosh SE/30
Macintosh Classic II
Macintosh II
Macintosh LC I
Macintosh LC II
Macintosh LC II
Macintosh LC III
Macintosh LC III
Macintosh LC 475
Macintosh LC 630
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC
Powermac 6200/75
Powermac 4400/200
Powermac 6500/250
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz => et OS X 10.3
Powermac G3 233 Mhz desktop
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz (et 2Go de ram)
Powermac G4 Cube 450 Mhz
Powermac G4 DA 733 Mhz
Powermac G4 MDD Bi 1.25 Ghz
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP) => à donner
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP)
Powermac G5 1.6 Ghz
Powermac G5 Dual Core 2.0 Ghz
Powermac G5 Quad 4x2.5 Ghz, 8 Go DDR2, 500 Go
Performa 5400/160
iMac G3 DV+ Indigo 400 MHz (tube marqué)
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 233 Mhz rev A (carte PAV HS)
iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz ( complet en boite)
eMac G4 17" 1.42 Ghz (complet en boite comme neuf)
iMac G5 ALS 2.0 Ghz Rev B (carte logique HS)
Mac Mini G4 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook 100
Powerbook 100 (pour les pièces)
Powerbook 100 (et de trois, pas un seul DD fonctionnel ...)
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300CS
Powerbook G3 Bronze (inverter HS)
Powerbook G4 Titanium 500 Mhz
Powerbook G4 Titanium DVI 800 Mhz (super état)
Powerbook G4 Titanium DVI 1 Ghz
Powerbook G4 12" alu 1.33 Ghz
Powerbook G4 12" alu 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.33 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook G4 17" alu 1.67 Ghz (comme neuf !)
iBook G3 12" palourde 400 Mhz
iBook G3 12" dual-usb 500 Mhz
iBook G3 12" 600 Mhz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz
Macbook Pro Alu 2008 17" Core 2 Duo 2.5 Ghz
Mac Pro 1,1 Quad 2x2.66 Ghz, 4 Go, 640 Go, 7300GT
Mac Pro 2,1 Octo 2x3.0 Ghz, 12 Go, 2x500 Go, FX 4500
Mac Pro 3,1 Octo 2x3.2 Ghz, 16 Go, 1 To, HD 5850
Mac Pro 4,1 (flash 5,1) Quad 2.66 Ghz, 3 Go, 1 To, GT 120

iPod et autres :

iPod Nano 4th Gen Bleu 8GB
iPhone 3G 8Gb
iPhone 3Gs 16 Gb
iPhone 4 16 Gb (en pièces)
Newton MessagePad 120 (en boite comme neuf)


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Avril 2018)

Impressionnante ta liste, belle collection 
J'essaie aussi de maintenir une petite base de données pour les miens mais ça n'arrête pas de changer  et c'est long à faire mine de rien.
Je me lance avec une liste de mes portables  j'en ai pas en repa. pour l'instant (ils sont tous en très bon état de fonctionnement ) :
Le modèle et RAM/HD :
PowerBook 100 - 6Mo / 20Mo   #182
PowerBook 100 - 6Mo / 20Mo  #4
PowerBook 100 - 6Mo / 40Mo  #4
PowerBook 140 - 8Mo / 40Mo     #1
PowerBook 170 - 8Mo / 80Mo     #1(Les PowerBook d'Anthony)
PowerBook 170 - 8Mo / 120Mo   #1(Les PowerBook d'Anthony)
PowerBook 145 - 8Mo / 160Mo    #1
PowerBook 145B - 8Mo / 40Mo   #1
PowerBook 145B - 8Mo / 80Mo   #1
PowerBook 160 - 14Mo / 40Mo   #2
PowerBook 180 - 14Mo / 120Mo  #2
PowerBook 165 - 14Mo / 80Mo  #2
PowerBook 165c - 14Mo / 80Mo  #3
PowerBook 180c - 14Mo / 120Mo  #3
PowerBook 180c - 14Mo / 245Mo  #126
PowerBook 520 - 16Mo / 240Mo
PowerBook 520c - 12Mo / 165Mo
PowerBook 520c - 20Mo / 240Mo  #162
PowerBook 520c - 36Mo / 240Mo
PowerBook 540 - 20Mo / 240Mo
PowerBook 540c - 40Mo / 780Mo + Upgrade Apple PPC603ev 133Mhz  #122
PowerBook 150 - 12Mo / 4Go (CF)  #15
PowerBook Duo 210 - 12Mo / 80Mo
PowerBook Duo 230 - 12Mo / 80Mo
PowerBook Duo 280c - 12Mo / 520Mo
PowerBook Duo 2300c - 56Mo / 4Go (CF) #1
PowerBook 190 - 20Mo / 500Mo  #6
PowerBook 190c - 40Mo / 1Go (CF)  #6
PowerBook 5300c - 48Mo / 1Go (CF)  #1
PowerBook 1400cs/166 - 32Mo / 1,2Go
PowerBook 1400c/166 - 64Mo / 4Go (CF)
PowerBook 3400c - 80Mo / 30Go (CF)
PowerBook G3 Series (WallStreet) 233Mhz- 160Mo / 40Go
PowerBook G3 Bronze KB 333Mhz - 512Mo / 4Go (CF)  #12
PowerBook G3 Bronze KB 333Mhz - 384Mo / 10Go
PowerBook G3 Bronze KB 400Mhz- 512Mo / 40Go
PowerBook G4 Titanium 800Mhz - 512Mo / 150Go
PowerBook G4 Titanium 867Mhz - 1Go / 40Go
PowerBook G4 Titanium 1Ghz - 1Go / 120Go
PowerBook G4 Titanium 1Ghz - 1Go / 60Go (SSD)
PowerBook G4 12" 1.33Ghz - 1.25Go / 130Go

Je fais des photos démontés (et remontés ), si il y a un modèle qui intéresse...

Pour les desktop (ceux qui marchent) si j'ai le temps (c'est long à faire cette liste)... en ce moment il y en a au moins 5 démontés, en cours de remise en état...
Et puis il faut beau, alors... plus souvent dehors que dedans


----------



## PJG (25 Avril 2018)

Chez Emmaus. 
https://www.label-emmaus.co/fr/apple-macintosh-powerbook-540-17296630


----------



## Apple.Geek (25 Avril 2018)

Je cherche un Woz Édition a un prix raisonnable (250€ avec certificat/150-180 seul). Si quelqu’un en a vu passer un [emoji6]


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Avril 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Chez Emmaus.
> https://www.label-emmaus.co/fr/apple-macintosh-powerbook-540-17296630


70€ (sur place) pour un PowerBook 540 Noir & Blanc qui marche pas ("non testé", vu qu'il y a l'alim avec, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas pu l'allumer...).
Les miens, on me les a donné ou presque et ils fonctionnaient.
Ça fait un peu cher la BA.


----------



## PJG (6 Mai 2018)

Et hop, un autre Tournesol complet. 
Tournesol 15 pouces très, très propre avec clavier blanc et souris 45€
Apple Pro Speakers 15€ 
Voilà, c'était mon dernier achat.


----------



## Apple.Geek (10 Mai 2018)

Après un mois d’attente, le tableau qui va donner un peu plus de couleur à ma collection est prêt [emoji16]


----------



## PJG (10 Mai 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Après un mois d’attente, le tableau qui va donner un peu plus de couleur à ma collection est prêt


Magnifique !!!


----------



## PJG (10 Mai 2018)

Tu n'oublieras pas de finir le coté droit.


----------



## Apple.Geek (10 Mai 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Tu n'oublieras pas de finir le coté droit.



Oui je vais acheter la peinture demain [emoji38]


----------



## PJG (10 Mai 2018)

Super tableau, bravo. 
C'est de l'acrylique ?


----------



## Invité (10 Mai 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Super tableau, bravo.
> C'est de l'acrylique ?



Nan, c'est du bit/Art…


----------



## Apple.Geek (11 Mai 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Super tableau, bravo.
> C'est de l'acrylique ?



Oui c’est de l’acrylique [emoji4]


----------



## Saint-saens (25 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde!!!
Je suis nouveau sur le forum, je suis jeune (en 3ème ) mais je suis partant pour essayer de faire une collection apple mais pour l'instant c'est la place qui manque... Je n'ai que 2 imac g5.. Je réfléchis pour acheter un power pc G4 pour 50 euros est-ce raisonnable? Et en parlant de ça, j'ai trouvé un g4 cube (complet avec écran ...) pour 250 euros en état nickel, Avec boites d'origines, voilà une photo cela vaut-il le coups de l'acheter?


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Septembre 2018)

L'intérêt de ces machines de bientôt 20 ans c'est surtout leur design.

Soit tu les collectionnes pour les mettre dans une vitrine et peu importe qu'elles fonctionnent, assures-toi qu'elles sont nickel, pas de choc, de rayures, de craquelures, surtout le G4 Cube, très fragile.

Soit tu veux les utiliser (ça peu encore servir, un beau JukeBox sous iTunes avec un Tournesol ou un Cube par exemple ;-) ou pour faire de la musique...
Là il faut savoir bricoler un peu, tout le monde n'aime pas ça ;-) il faut connaitre l'intérieur de ces machines. 
Donc assures-toi que tout fonctionne bien, écran, clavier, souris, accessoires, etc... C'est ça qui va déterminer ton prix, s'il faut réparer/upgrader... c'est moins évident, il n'y a plus grand chose en neuf (pièces et accessoires) donc chère et/ou difficile à trouver, et ça ne vaut pas grand chose en panne...

Pour le prix... il y a de tout... un Cube 500Mhz nickel qui fonctionne, au top en RAM, HD, avec des accessoires peu dépasser les 500€... Un modèle moyen, un peu rayé ou craquelé... la moitié au mieux... s'il est en panne... pas grand chose, c'est la loterie. C'est mon avis, demandes à d'autres s'ils partagent ?

Pour ton PowerMac G4, tout dépend du modèle et surtout s'il est en état de marche... la gamme est vaste :
https://everymac.com/systems/apple/powermac_g4/index-powermac-g4.html
Pour connaitre le modèle, il y a une étiquette à l'arrière avec un code-barre... s'il fonctionne, c'est l'onglet "Matériel" dans les Informations Système.
50€ pour un MDD qui fonctionne c'est bien ;-) 
Pour en faire un JukeBox, c'est pas top, c'est une machine bruyante ;-)

Pour ton Cube, s'il fonctionne et que le cube en plexi n'est pas rayé/craquelé... pourquoi pas, mais il manque les caches sur les enceintes boules ou c'est pas les bonnes... vue la prise et le clavier QWERTY ça semble être un modèle US ? et il manque la souris en plexi noire.


----------



## Saint-saens (25 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir,
Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse!! Je ne sais pas encore précisément le modèle car je ne suis pas encore allé le voir, mais certes, merci, je n'avais pas vu que les caches manquaient. Et au cas ou, c'est un clavier qwertz, car il se trouve en Suisse, la prise de courant et donc aussi différente, bien vu!! Je pense que ce serait pour l'allumer de temps en temps, mais pas tous les jours. J'ai maintenant acheté un Imac g5 17 pouces, pour 20 euros... Je vais essayer de la compléter ma collection de plus neuf au plus vieux, donc prochain achat Imac g4 ET Power MAC G4, puis ibook, puis g3... Je vous redis quand j'aurais plus d'informations concernant le cube. Il fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## Anthony (26 Septembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour le prix... il y a de tout... un Cube 500Mhz nickel qui fonctionne, au top en RAM, HD, avec des accessoires peu dépasser les 500€... Un modèle moyen, un peu rayé ou craquelé... la moitié au mieux... s'il est en panne... pas grand chose, c'est la loterie. C'est mon avis, demandes à d'autres s'ils partagent ?



Les Cube en bon état, faut espérer tomber sur un vendeur qui n'a pas regardé la moyenne des prix sur les sites d'enchère, parce que sinon c'est quand même très cher pour ce que c'est. Dès qu'il y a un début de fissure, le prix devient tout de suite beaucoup plus raisonnable, mais évidemment c'est moins joli dans une vitrine.

Et comme dit gpbonneau, le Cube et le Tournesol, ou d'autres machines comme ça, c'est _très_ sympa comme lecteur musical (à condition de changer le disque d'origine, de passer un bon coup de soufflette, voire de changer le ventilateur pour abaisser le niveau sonore, donc d'être un peu bricoleur). J'utilise encore mon Tournesol pour diffuser la radio dans mon bureau, avec ses enceintes d'origine


----------



## voltfan (26 Septembre 2018)

Hello

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, je me débarrasse de mon second Cube malmené par la Poste 

https://www.ebay.fr/itm/223163437667


----------



## Saint-saens (26 Septembre 2018)

Je serais peut-être intéressé si tu as vu au-dessus, mais pour combien?
Il fonctionne? Parce qu'on m'a apprit de trucs et dans l'état il vaut moins... (lis le message de gpbonneau)...
A plus


----------



## Apple.Geek (26 Septembre 2018)

Le mien je l’avais cherché à Strasbourg, il m’a coûté 50€ avec l’écran cathodique transparent en plus [emoji846]


----------



## Saint-saens (26 Septembre 2018)

Du coup, il vaut encore beaucoup moins...


----------



## voltfan (26 Septembre 2018)

Après il a eu du bol je pense 
Généralement le prix moyen est de 100 € pour un modèle 450 MHz avec alim ( et généralement sans accessoires) 

Mais après sur Leboncoin on peut faire de très bonnes affaires 


J' ai par exemple trouvé un ibook clamshell vert à un prix vraiment bas pour ce modèle


----------



## Apple.Geek (26 Septembre 2018)

Saint-saens a dit:


> Du coup, il vaut encore beaucoup moins...



Après c’était un coup de bol [emoji6] Mais l’offre est assez fluctuante. 

Sinon, pour le moment je me concentre à trouver un IIgs Woz Edition [emoji4]


----------



## voltfan (26 Septembre 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Après c’était un coup de bol [emoji6] Mais l’offre est assez fluctuante.
> 
> Sinon, pour le moment je me concentre à trouver un IIgs Woz Edition [emoji4]



Bon courage ... 
J'ai importé le mien des USA pour 170 €
Et c'était le moins cher à l'époque 
Et j'ai pas la souris spéciale qui va avec


----------



## melaure (27 Septembre 2018)

Mon cube me sert toujours ... pour jouer à Halo


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Septembre 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> Et comme dit gpbonneau, le Cube et le Tournesol, ou d'autres machines comme ça, c'est _très_ sympa comme lecteur musical (à condition de changer le disque d'origine, de passer un bon coup de soufflette, voire de changer le ventilateur pour abaisser le niveau sonore, donc d'être un peu bricoleur). J'utilise encore mon Tournesol pour diffuser la radio dans mon bureau, avec ses enceintes d'origine



J'ai mis un petit SSD mSATA 64Go sur le mien (Tournesol 17" 1.25Ghz) et le ventilo est à peine audible, tout va bien  #17
J'en ai profité pour le passer à 2Go, les petits SSD comme les barrettes PC2700 ça se trouve à pas cher d'occaz


----------



## PJG (27 Septembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai mis un petit SSD mSATA 64Go sur le mien (Tournesol 17" 1.25Ghz)


Bravo, et c'est encore plus facile à remonter sans le DD de 3,5.
Dans mon 15 pouces, j'ai un 250 Go IDE.
Je vais regarder ce que je peux faire avec le 17 pouces.
J'ai déjà nettoyé l'extérieur, je vais certainement changer le DD et la RAM.
J'ai trouvé des barrettes pour imprimantes Brother (512 Mo) sur Amazon qui fonctionnent très bien sur mes 15 pouces.
Prix des barrettes accessibles 10€.


----------



## Apple.Geek (27 Septembre 2018)

voltfan a dit:


> Bon courage ...
> J'ai importé le mien des USA pour 170 €
> Et c'était le moins cher à l'époque
> Et j'ai pas la souris spéciale qui va avec



J’en ai loupé un y’a quelques mois à 240€ avec tous les certificats


----------



## PJG (27 Septembre 2018)

Un ami a vendu il y a deux mois un Cube (clavier, écran et Apple Pro Speakers) 300€ sur Leboncoin.


----------



## Anthony (28 Septembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Bravo, et c'est encore plus facile à remonter sans le DD de 3,5.



Je confirme


----------



## melaure (28 Septembre 2018)

Pour les tournesols, vous achetez ou vos superdrive Pioneer de rachange ? DVR-106 ? 107 ? 108 ?


----------



## flotow (28 Septembre 2018)

je vais voir ca... c'est quoi comme SSD ?
pour la ram, vous la trouvez sur Amazon ?

J'ai deux 15" et je devrais pouvoir mettre la main sur un 20"


----------



## PJG (28 Septembre 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Pour les tournesols, vous achetez ou vos superdrive Pioneer de rachange ? DVR-106 ? 107 ? 108 ?


Moi je récupère des lecteurs d'une boutique informatique (10 / 15 €), soit sur des vielles tour PC. 
Attention aux dimensions (longueur).


----------



## melaure (28 Septembre 2018)

C'est pour ça que je parle des Pioneer (ce sont les meilleurs au passage), j'en ai fait pas mal des iMacs G4 dans les années 2000 ... mais je ne sais pas à quel numéro a fini la série, peut-être 109 ou 110 ? J'ai installé du 106 au 108.


----------



## Big Ben (28 Septembre 2018)

voltfan a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, je me débarrasse de mon second Cube malmené par la Poste
> 
> https://www.ebay.fr/itm/223163437667



Bigre c'est le cube que j'hésitais à acheter pour avoir des pièces de rechange sous la main


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Septembre 2018)

melaure a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je parle des Pioneer (ce sont les meilleurs au passage), j'en ai fait pas mal des iMacs G4 dans les années 2000 ... mais je ne sais pas à quel numéro a fini la série, peut-être 109 ou 110 ? J'ai installé du 106 au 108.



Dans celui que je viens d'ouvrir (17" 1,25Ghz de fin 2003 donc) c'est un 106.





flotow a dit:


> je vais voir ca... c'est quoi comme SSD ?
> pour la ram, vous la trouvez sur Amazon ?


Pour le SSD, j'ai empilé un adaptateur IDE 3,5 vers 2,5 (5€), puis un adaptateur IDE/mSATA (15€) et un SSD mSATA 64Go d'occaz à 20€




Avant de l'installer, je l'ai mis dans un adapteur IDE-USB et j'ai cloné le disque du Mac avec CCC.
Une fois en place le Mac a démarré dessus sans aucun pb ;-)

Pour la RAM (pour le modèle fin 2003) sur la CM coté intérieur du Mac c'est une barrette DIMM 184 pin PC2700 de 1 Go (ça se trouve pour presque rien sur LBC ;-)
Et de l'autre, sur la CM à l'extérieur c'est une SO-DIMM 200 pin PC2700 de 1Go, c'est un poil plus rare (en 1Go), mais ça se trouve aussi à pas cher.
J'en avais dans mes tiroirs donc... il y en a aussi chez OWC, pas cher et top au niveau qualité.


----------



## PJG (28 Septembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai mis un petit SSD mSATA 64Go sur le mien
> Voir la pièce jointe 126103


Il est où le SSD sur cette image ?
SSD mSATA 64Go 19€ (neuf) sur Amazon.ca  
C'est pour mon prochain voyage. 
Je ramène toujours en plus du sirop d'érable, des disques dur.


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Septembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Il est où le SSD sur cette image ?








Adaptateur IDE 3.5" à 2.5" :
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00GQY1OLS/ref=s9u_simh_gw_i1?

Convertisseur IDE / mSATA
https://www.amazon.fr/KALEA-INFORMATIQUE-©-Adaptateur-mSATA-vers/dp/B00F53W6J0/ref=sr_1_2?

Et pour le SSD, d'occaz sur LBC ou autre, on en trouve à pas cher.


----------



## PJG (30 Septembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Et pour le SSD, d'occaz sur LBC ou autre, on en trouve à pas cher.


Merci pour les liens.


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2018)

Et au niveau fixation ça tient vraiment, parce que pas de berceau comme l'autre carte de KALEA .

Et celui de Lindy avec berceau, tu l'as essayé ?


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Octobre 2018)

Les versions avec berceau sont pratique, dans un portable par exemple, mais plus cher... et c'est du 2.5", faut aussi ajouter un support 2.5/3.5" ici.
Dans le Tournesol, j'ai utilisé 2 bandes de velcro adhésif pour le maintenir en place, ça pèse rien.
J'aurais bien pris du double face pour le coller carrément, comme fait Apple maintenant ;-)
Mais avec le velcro c'est facile à déposer. J'utilise ça aussi avec les petit convertisseur IDE/CF.


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2018)

Ok je vois ça, mais perso j'aime bien que ce soit costaud. J'ai déjà deux/trois berceaux de chez OWC :







  ou si on reste en SATA, celui-ci : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





J'aime aussi que ça fasse propre !


----------



## Saint-saens (1 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
Je voulais savoir le prix d'un cinema display 23" les plus grands pour les g4.
J'ai trouvé un cube complet avec l'écran cité dessus pour 250 euros, mais j'ai une autre offre pour 150 uniquement l'écran, je pense que c'est de l'arnaque totale mais je voulais quand même demander,
Merci!!


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2018)

Saint-saens a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> Je voulais savoir le prix d'un cinema display 23" les plus grands pour les g4.
> J'ai trouvé un cube complet avec l'écran cité dessus pour 250 euros, mais j'ai une autre offre pour 150 uniquement l'écran, je pense que c'est de l'arnaque totale mais je voulais quand même demander,
> Merci!!


Le top 
achète


----------



## PJG (1 Octobre 2018)

A tester.
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1477458128.htm/


----------



## melaure (2 Octobre 2018)

Bah perso j'ai cassé le pied de mon 15", faudrait que j'en trouve un autre car ça ne se répare pas ...

Pas mal ton annonce qui est pas trop loin ...


----------



## taillefer (2 Octobre 2018)

Collectionneur voici peut être de quoi agrandir votre collec. 

Un colour classic que vous trouverez ici : 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/123400694475


----------



## melaure (2 Octobre 2018)

Je ne veux même pas voir le prix final ...


----------



## Saint-saens (2 Octobre 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse jura 39!! J'avais aussi une autre question parce-que je viens de vraiment récupérer, il était à la poubelle quoi, c'est récent mais si je le répare et qu'il fonctionne, c'est un imac de 2009, les premiers avec le cadre alu. Le truc, c'est que l'écran s'allume pas, mais l'ordinateur oui... Le truc en plus, c'est que la personne qui l'a jeté a juste retirée les ram, alors que c'est le truc qui coute 5 euros. Qqn pourrait me dire si il faut que je rachète des ram? Ou si c'est autre chose? Et au cas ou, il fait un "beep" espacé de environ 4 sec, infiniment.
Et, ma petite hypothèse, c'est que comme je suis en 3ème, toujours à l'école, je pense que pendant la pause, et pendant que le prof était sorti, des personnes on du dévisser la tirettes pour les rams, pour après le récupérer dehors, car ne fonctionnant plus, l'école l'aurait jeté. Je pense que ça a été fait au début des vacances dernière, mais ils n'ont pas eut de chance, l'école a jetée le imac a la rentrée. En plus, ils en ont un tout neuf de cette année... Je pense que ça explique tout mais bon.


----------



## PJG (3 Octobre 2018)

Saint-saens a dit:


> il fait un "beep" espacé de environ 4 sec, infiniment.


Bonjour,
regarde ici https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202768


----------



## Saint-saens (3 Octobre 2018)

Merci beaucoup!!! tu as résolu mon problème!!!


----------



## Saint-saens (6 Octobre 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Je cherche un Woz Édition a un prix raisonnable (250€ avec certificat/150-180 seul). Si quelqu’un en a vu passer un [emoji6]


salut!! tu en a peut-être trouvé un mais en voici un:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-IIgs...m=183268224564&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982

J'espère que ça t'aide


----------



## Saint-saens (7 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,
Je voulais savoir le prix d'un apple III? J'ai une offre pour 400. Si quelqu'un veut partager, car je suis étudiant et n'ai pas 400 euros à dépenser.
Merci beaucoup. et je voudrais une réponse assez rapide si possible!!


----------



## PJG (6 Novembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 126163
> 
> Et pour le SSD, d'occaz sur LBC ou autre, on en trouve à pas cher.


Bonjour,
est ce que ce produit peut faire l'affaire ?
https://www.cdiscount.com/informati...d-m3/f-10703-zhe0703290579057.html#mpos=12|mp
Est ce que tu penses que c'est réalisable sur un 17 pouces 800 MHz ?


----------



## PJG (6 Novembre 2018)

Une belle affaire ici.
Moi je garde le mien. 
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1507606691.htm/


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Novembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> est ce que ce produit peut faire l'affaire ?
> https://www.cdiscount.com/informati...d-m3/f-10703-zhe0703290579057.html#mpos=12|mp
> Est ce que tu penses que c'est réalisable sur un 17 pouces 800 MHz ?



Il n'y a pas de raison... avec l'adaptateur IDE>mSATA qui va bien, c'est pas plus difficile que sur le 17". 
La procédure pour le démontage est bien détaillé sur iFixit


----------



## PJG (7 Novembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de raison...


Le tien fait 1.25Ghz, est ce que le SSD sera reconnu sur un 800MHz ?


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Novembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Le tien fait 1.25Ghz, est ce que le SSD sera reconnu sur un 800MHz ?


Il n'y a pas de raison. 
Si tu as un adaptateur USB/IDE comme celui-là,


et avec une alim externe dans ce genre là :


tu le branches en USB et tu le formates une première fois d'abord pour être sûr qu'il est reconnu (l'alim n'est peut-être pas nécessaire avec le SSD et son adaptateur en 2.5").

Ensuite tu fais l'échange HD/SSD. 
Puis tu démarres sur un DVD d'install OSX, tu branches en USB ton ancien disque interne avec l'adaptateur et l'alim ci-dessus, tu installes OSX sur le SSD (avec test et formatage) et tu migres tes datas depuis ton HD.


----------



## PJG (7 Novembre 2018)

Questions: Si je dois le connecter au secteur, je fais comment ?
Le cable rouge sert à quoi ?


----------



## PJG (7 Novembre 2018)

C'est bien le produit du même vendeur que celui que tu proposes.
Regarde le prix.
https://www.cdiscount.com/informati...ide-2-5-ide44/f-1071311-kal3045151091863.html


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Novembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Questions: Si je dois le connecter au secteur, je fais comment ?
> Le cable rouge sert à quoi ?


Mon alim pour HD ça fait (très) longtemps que je l'ai, à part le cable secteur, c'est la même. 
Sur ta photo, tu as avec tous les cables nécessaire pour brancher un HD IDE et SATA.
Pour les disques IDE c'est la prise alim standard, la même que pour les HD SCSI 50/68 pin.
Le cable qui est devant le cable rouge s'ajoute quand tu dois alimenter les disques SATA.
Les disque SATA ont 2 prises, la plus grande pour l'alim et la seconde, plus petite pour les datas (pour le cable rouge).




Et le petit cable rouge va du disque SATA vers la prise (le ?) du cable USB pour renvoyer les datas sur le Mac via USB.


----------



## PJG (7 Novembre 2018)

Je vais refaire la liste de tout ce qu'il me faut pour mettre un SSD dans le Tournesol. 
Merci.


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Novembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> C'est bien le produit du même vendeur que celui que tu proposes.
> Regarde le prix.
> https://www.cdiscount.com/informati...ide-2-5-ide44/f-1071311-kal3045151091863.html


C'est vraiment pas cher


----------



## PJG (7 Novembre 2018)

Pour moins de* 60€* j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut.
Convertisseur USB 2.0 pour disques durs IDE/SATA Adaptateur secteur inclus  *19€*
Disque dur interne SSD 128 Go msata SSD M3 *29,50€*
Adaptateur mSATA vers IDE 2.5" - IDE44  *5,90€*
Adaptateur Disque dur 2"1/2 sur nappe IDE standard 3"1/2 *4,74€
*
Merci.


----------



## Fi91 (7 Novembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Une belle affaire ici.
> Moi je garde le mien.
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1507606691.htm/


Pareil 

Le IIc reste mon Apple II préféré, j’adore son design


----------



## PJG (8 Novembre 2018)

Pour installer l'OS sur le SSD, on est obliger de réaliser cette opération comme tu le décris ? 
On ne peut pas l'installer directement sur le SSD quand tout est en place dans le Tournesol ?


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2018)

Il vaut mieux préparer le nouveau stockage en externe (comme pour n'importe quel mac d'ailleurs) puis switcher avec l'interne, comme ça en cas de soucis tu n'as pas démonté ta machine pour rien. Mais sinon oui, tu peux installer d'abord le matos et installer l'OS ensuite.


----------



## PJG (8 Novembre 2018)

melaure a dit:


> comme ça en cas de soucis tu n'as pas démonté ta machine pour rien.


Pas faux, merci.


----------



## PJG (9 Novembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est vraiment pas cher


Le prix a changé... ce n'est plus  5,90€.
https://www.cdiscount.com/informati...ide-2-5-ide44/f-1071311-kal3045151091863.html


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Novembre 2018)

C'était trop beau ;-)
Ce n'est plus le même vendeur non plus (c'était Kalea qui vend aussi sur Amazon, mais autour de 16€).
J'ai été trop déçu par cdiscount, j'achète plus chez eux.
Sinon on trouve ces adaptateurs sur la baie autour de 6€, mais c'est plus long ;-)


----------



## PJG (9 Novembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai été trop déçu par cdiscount, j'achète plus chez eux.


C'est la première fois que j'achète sur Cdiscount et peut-être la dernière. 
Pour le reste des accessoires, j'ai repris tes liens chez Amazon, mon chouchou.


----------



## PJG (12 Novembre 2018)

@gpbonneau,
Bonjour,
mes pièces arrivent les unes après les autres.
Pour formater le SSD, est ce qu'il y a une manip spéciale à faire, ou bien c'est comme le formatage d'un DD ?


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Pour moins de* 60€* j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut.
> Convertisseur USB 2.0 pour disques durs IDE/SATA Adaptateur secteur inclus  *19€*
> Disque dur interne SSD 128 Go msata SSD M3 *29,50€*
> Adaptateur mSATA vers IDE 2.5" - IDE44  *5,90€*
> ...



Pour être complet, tu devrais mettre des référénces, voir même des liens


----------



## PJG (12 Novembre 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Pour être complet, tu devrais mettre des référénces, voir même des liens


Pour la plupart des liens, Il faut juste revenir sur les messages de gpbonneau. 
Seul l'adaptateur MSata à 5,90€ est passé à plus de 15€.
Voilà la liste.
SSD 128 Go msata 
Adaptateur Disque dur 2"1/2 sur nappe IDE standard 3"1/2
Adaptateur mSATA vers IDE 44 (IDE 2.5") - Pour SSD mini PCIe de type "mSATA"
Adaptateur IDE SATA vers USB pour 3.5 2.5 
Adaptateur SATA/IDE 2.5 et IDE 3,5 vers USB + Alimentation
Sans oublier la pâte thermique.

Merci encore à gpbonneau


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Novembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> @gpbonneau,
> Bonjour,
> mes pièces arrivent les unes après les autres.
> Pour formater le SSD, est ce qu'il y a une manip spéciale à faire, ou bien c'est comme le formatage d'un DD ?


C'est comme un disque dur. Possible que ton SSD soit déjà formaté PC.
Une fois branché en USB, avec Utilitaire de Disque, tu le formates comme un HD en Mac OS Etendu.

Tu peux même faire l'install OSX ensuite, puis booter dessus (je sais plus si on peut booter sur un disque en USB sur un Tournesol G4/700Mhz...).

Si ça marche, tu peux aussi faire la migration des datas, avant de faire l'échange de disque.

Sinon, tu fait l'install après l'échange en bootant sur le DVD et la migration en branchant le HD d'origine en USB.


----------



## PJG (13 Novembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> tu le formates comme un HD en Mac OS Etendu....


...sans oublier de choisir "Table Apple".


----------



## PJG (21 Novembre 2018)

Je viens de recevoir le récepteur infrarouge pour ma télécommande, tout fonctionne sur le Tournesol.
15€ sur Leboncoin. 
Récepteur infra rouge.


----------



## PJG (21 Novembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Une fois branché en USB, avec Utilitaire de Disque, tu le formates comme un HD en Mac OS Etendu.


Sans branchement sur le secteur ?


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Novembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Sans branchement sur le secteur ?


Ton adaptateur IDE/mSATA est branché en USB avec l'adaptateur IDE/USB, pas besoin du secteur (de toute façon je vois pas où tu brancherais le câble secteur).
Par contre, si tu branches le disque 3,5" IDE du Tournesol avec l'adaptateur IDE/USB, tu auras besoin du secteur, branché sur le disque directement.

Ici avec un adaptateur IDE/CF (j'ai plu d'adaptateur IDE/mSATA sous la main, mais c'est le même branchement) :


ici avec un disque IDE 3,5", avec le secteur :


----------



## flotow (22 Novembre 2018)

Pourquoi faut-il une alim ?
Pourquoi de la pate thermique ?

Y-a-t-il moyen d'activer le trim ? Et surtout, ça sert à quelque chose avec le peu d'utilisation que vous en avez ?


----------



## PJG (22 Novembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ton adaptateur IDE/mSATA est branché en USB avec l'adaptateur IDE/USB, pas besoin du secteur.


Ok, j'ai compris. 



gpbonneau a dit:


> ici avec un disque IDE 3,5", avec le secteur :


Pour les IDE, c'est bon, j'ai plusieurs boîtier 3,5. 
Mais je ne comprends pas comment brancher avec cette prise !!!
Le IDE ne démarre pas avec ce montage. Aucun problème quand il est dans un boîtier.


----------



## PJG (22 Novembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Pourquoi de la pate thermique ?


Après le démontage d'un Tournesol, il faut toujours appliquer cette pâte.
Pâte thermique ? ou pas...G4 tournesol








flotow a dit:


> Y-a-t-il moyen d'activer le trim ?


Aucune idée...


flotow a dit:


> Et surtout, ça sert à quelque chose avec le peu d'utilisation que vous en avez ?


Tu veux parler du SSD ? C'est pour le fun. 
Mon Tournesol tourne régulièrement pour ma musique.


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Novembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Pourquoi faut-il une alim ?...


Sur un disque IDE en 3,5", l'alimentation est séparé de la prise Data en 40-pin, contrairement au 2,5" qui ont 44-pin, 4 de plus dédié à l'alimentation du disque en 5V.
Dans ce cas, les 2,5" sont alimenté par l'USB via l'adapteur USB/IDE. 
L'adaptateur USB/IDE de la photo a les 2 prises (une de chaque coté).



flotow a dit:


> ...Et surtout, ça sert à quelque chose avec le peu d'utilisation que vous en avez ?


Vaste question que la motivation des collectionneurs de vieux matos ;-) on peut les laisser dans une vitrine, ou s'en servir (...pas beaucoup c'est vrai).
Les pannes les plus fréquentes sur les vieilles machines, c'est l'alimentation et le disque dur. Donc remplacer les HD par du statique c'est mieux, en plus ça fait pas de bruit contrairement aux vieux disques dur qui finissent par en faire beaucoup avec l'usure (et pour les puristes, le HD est bien au chaud, le retour en arrière est aussi simple).

Pour le Tournesol, mon but c'est de m'en servir comme JukeBox, avec iTunes, et avec les enceintes et le caisson de basse Harman Kardon.
Avec le mSATA, c'est plus rapide, plus silencieux et plus fiable.


Il y a pire pour écouter de la musique ;-)


----------



## PJG (22 Novembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il y a pire pour écouter de la musique


Tu as raison. 






Je vais peut-être installer un 17" à la place du 15"


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Novembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> ...
> Mais je ne comprends pas comment brancher avec cette prise !!!
> Le IDE ne démarre pas avec ce montage. Aucun problème quand il est dans un boîtier.


ça marche pourtant sur mon iMac 2015.
Je branche l'adaptateur IDE/USB sur le disque, puis l'adaptateur secteur et je branche l'alimentation pour que le disque démarre, puis je branche la prise USB sur l'iMac, et le disque monte sur le bureau de l'iMac.


----------



## PJG (22 Novembre 2018)

Le disque ne tourne pas, il y a un bruit, mais rien de plus.
Ce n'est pas grave, j'ai mes boîtiers.
C'est bizarre, sur la troisième broche, il n'y a rien.


----------



## flotow (22 Novembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Tu veux parler du SSD ? C'est pour le fun.
> Mon Tournesol tourne régulièrement pour ma musique.





gpbonneau a dit:


> Vaste question que la motivation des collectionneurs de vieux matos ;-) on peut les laisser dans une vitrine, ou s'en servir (...pas beaucoup c'est vrai).
> Les pannes les plus fréquentes sur les vieilles machines, c'est l'alimentation et le disque dur. Donc remplacer les HD par du statique c'est mieux, en plus ça fait pas de bruit contrairement aux vieux disques dur qui finissent par en faire beaucoup avec l'usure (et pour les puristes, le HD est bien au chaud, le retour en arrière est aussi simple).
> 
> Pour le Tournesol, mon but c'est de m'en servir comme JukeBox, avec iTunes, et avec les enceintes et le caisson de basse Harman Kardon.
> ...



En fait, ma question était à propos du trim : est-ce utile pour l'utilisation (à priori limitée) que vous en avez 

Ok pour la pate thermique, je ne savais pas.
... cela dit j'ai un tournesol démonté qui a tourné un peu sans avoir remis de la pate...
je le note pour la prochaine fois


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Novembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Le disque ne tourne pas, il y a un bruit, mais rien de plus.
> Ce n'est pas grave, j'ai mes boîtiers.
> C'est bizarre, sur la troisième broche, il n'y a rien.



Les 2 du milieux c'est des masses (souvent un seul est raccordé, sur le mien c'est pareil), et aux extrémités le 5V à gauche et le 12V à droite.
C'est curieux que ton disque tourne pas une fois l'alimentation branchée.... une faiblesse dans l'alimentation ? Contrôles si tu as bien le 5V et le 12V...
La mienne semble identique (2A en sortie, c'est largement suffisant pour le HD), le disque du Tournesol tourne bien quand je le branche (même sans la prise Data).


----------



## PJG (22 Novembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> le disque du Tournesol tourne bien quand je le branche (même sans la prise Data).


Je l'entends faire un bruit régulier comme une pendule.
Je viens d'essayer avec un autre IDE avec le même montage, c'est pareil. 
J'ai comme l'impression qu'il veut démarrer, mais un truc l'en empêche. 
Peut-être effectivement une faiblesse dans l'alimentation.


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir le récepteur infrarouge pour ma télécommande, tout fonctionne sur le Tournesol.
> 15€ sur Leboncoin.
> Récepteur infra rouge.



Merci, excellente nouvelle.


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Novembre 2018)

> Je l'entends faire un bruit régulier comme une pendule.
> Je viens d'essayer avec un autre IDE avec le même montage, c'est pareil.
> J'ai comme l'impression qu'il veut démarrer, mais un truc l'en empêche.
> Peut-être effectivement une faiblesse dans l'alimentation.



C'est surement une alim trop faible.
Ces petites alim externe sont pas top au niveau qualité (c'est de la chinoiserie à 2 balles ), pas de chance.
Les alim dans les boitiers de disque dur sont bien plus costaud...


----------



## dandu (22 Novembre 2018)

Le TRIM sur une machine de cet âge et avec les limitations de l'ATA, on s'en fout.

Le TRIM, ça réduit un peu l'usure quand on écrit beaucoup, et ça empêche de perdre en performances en écriture, mais quand le SSD va de toute façon jamais dépasser ~85 Mo/s dans le meilleur des cas à cause de l'IDE, on s'en fout un peu. En usage intensif, c'est impossible de le tuer en écrivant trop (et y a peu de chances de faire de l'intensif sur un iMac G4). Et pour les perfs, même usé, n'importe quel SSD moderne restera au-delà des débits de l'IDE, sauf à taper dans du 32 Go noname chinois.


----------



## PJG (23 Novembre 2018)

SSD formaté. 
Demain clonage et mise en place dans le Tournesol.


----------



## PJG (24 Novembre 2018)

Je viens de cloner, mais comment vérifier si tout est ok avant de le monter dans le Tournesol ?
J'ai connecté le montage en USB sur le Tournesol, mais je n'ai pas pu démarrer sur le SSD.
J'ai raté un truc ?
Il n'apparait pas quand je sélectionne "Disque de démarrage".


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Novembre 2018)

Normalement on ne peut pas booter sur de l'USB avec un Mac PowerPC.

Essai avec la solution de Dandu :
https://www.journaldulapin.com/2014/04/21/booter-un-mac-powerpc-en-usb/


----------



## PJG (25 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,
merci pour la solution de Dandu, mais je n'ai pas choisi cette méthode. 
J'ai démonté un autre Tournesol pour y placer le SSD (plus rapide pour moi que le Terminal).
C'est super, tout fonctionne. Silence complet, sauf bien sûr le ventilateur.
Je vais remonter le SSD sur un 15" de 800MHz et non pas un 17" comme je l'avais prévu.
Un 17" n'est pas très utile pour la musique.
J'ai ajouté deux barrettes neuves de 512Mo (intérieur et extérieur) total 1Go.
Voilà, mon Tournesol est très fière de sa configuration.
 Il te remercie.


----------



## PJG (26 Novembre 2018)

*@gpbonneau *
Pour fixer *l'Adaptateur mSATA vers IDE 44, *tu as déplacé la nappe qui est reliée au lecteur et tu as collé directement les pastilles sur le lecteur ?


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Novembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> *@gpbonneau *
> Pour fixer *l'Adaptateur mSATA vers IDE 44, *tu as déplacé la nappe qui est reliée au lecteur et tu as collé directement les pastilles sur le lecteur ?



De quelles pastilles tu parles ? Si je me souviens bien, il y a 2 nappes.
Celle du DVDR qui passe dessous (le HD est dessus) et fixée par un scotch, et qui se plug sur la prise de la carte mère (la prise vers l'intérieur), pas de changement.
Et la nappe du disque dur sur l'autre prise, qui va se brancher sur l'adaptateur IDE40/44, lui-même brancher sur l'adaptateur mSATA.

Maintenant je fais comme Apple, je colle tout . Non, en fait j'ai utilisé un scratch autocollant (ça se retire facilement) aussi large que l'adaptateur mSATA (très léger) pour le fixer sur le DVDR.
J'ai rebranché la nappe, et remis la feuille de plastique qui était collé sur le HD, c'est tout.

Le tout en place (la feuille de plastique est enroulé sur le coté), et les 2 parties du scratch autocollant sous l'adaptateur mSATA :



Sur la photo, l'adaptateur mSATA est un peu trop bas, je l'ai collé un peut plus haut en fait, sinon la nappe est trop courte et c'est pas facile de la rebrancher sur la CM quand tu remets l'ensemble DVDR + SSD en place.


----------



## PJG (26 Novembre 2018)

Je parlais des pastilles de Velcro.
J'avais des pastilles rondes, mais j'ai préféré mettre des bandes Velcro adhésives sur la nappe.
Tu as remis la feuille de plastique blanche sur le montage ?
Je n'ai pas osé à cause de la chaleur, comme le ventilo est juste au dessus, j'ai préféré ne pas remettre cette feuille.


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Novembre 2018)

Sur le mien, la nappe du DVDR était en dessous, comme sur iFixit en fait.



C'est un 17" 1.25Ghz, je suppose que le montage est différent.
La feuille en plastique collait très bien...


----------



## PJG (26 Novembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Sur le mien, la nappe du DVDR était en dessous, comme sur iFixit en fait.


Finalement, j'ai configuré un 15 pouces de *700MHz* avec le SSD.
Le cadre de l'écran de mon 17" avait bien jauni.
En revanche, tous les 15" que je possède, eux sont restés bien blanc.
Je vois effectivement que le passage de la nappe sur ton 17 " est différent.
Demain je vais chercher de la pâte thermique et je referme le tout.
Merci pour cette belle expérience.


----------



## flotow (6 Décembre 2018)

petite question : un pad thermique (pad, pas pate), ca se repositionne comme ca, ou il faut faire quelque chose (dégraisser la surface de la puce avant de re-appliquer, change le pad une fois enlevé) ?
c'est pas vraiment pour un mac, mais c'est le meilleur endroit que je connaisse pour poser cette question !


----------



## PJG (6 Décembre 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKpeFfoPJek


----------



## flotow (6 Décembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKpeFfoPJek


merci. finalement je me suis débrouillé pour ne pas déplacer le dissipateur, et comme ça je n'ai pas eu à m'occuper des pads !


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2018)

Une nouvelle question aux réparateurs : j'ai deux vis qui se vissent dans du plastique (ABS). Le pas de vis est un peu endommagé. Vous conseillez quoi pour que les vis tienne mieux ?
Sachant que je souhaite pouvoir dévisser envie tellement plus tard, je ne cherche pas quelque chose de permanent.


----------



## PJG (9 Décembre 2018)

Si tu ne dois pas plus les dévisser, tu peux mettre de la Super Glue. 
Il y a de forte chance que ce soit de l'ABS.


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Si tu ne dois pas plus les dévisser, tu peux mettre de la Super Glue.
> Il y a de forte chance que ce soit de l'ABS.


alors, c'est de l'ABS, et j'aimerai avoir la possibilite de devisser de nouveau !


----------



## PJG (9 Décembre 2018)

Il existe dans les magasins de bricolage, une pâte pour réparer ou créer des objets.
La pub, c'est la création d'un écrou en tartinant une tige filetée. 
On laisse durcir et on obtient un écrou de suptitution.
Je n'ai jamais utilisé cette pâte, mais si tu en mets dans le pas de vis et que tu remets la vis en place, je pense que ça doit le faire.
Il existe aussi des enduits pour ABS, tu pourrais aussi consolider la pièce.
Les carrossiers s'en servent pour réparer les pare-chocs de voitures.
Attention, l'ABS est fragile et se décompose au contact de solvant.


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2018)

la piece en elle meme est en bon etat, seulement le filetage est abime
ou alors une goute de vernis a ongle et je visse. vu que je ne devrais pas reouvrir, c'est peut etre le plus simple
par contre, si j'ouvre a nouveau, le trou de filetage va avoir des morceaux de vernis sec et ca etre degeu...

il n'y a pas vraiment d'effort sur la vis, c'est juste que ca fait un peu de bruit si je deplace


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

Une frottée à l'ail du filetage fait une colle naturelle . Sinon : un bout de ruban téflon de plombier en entourage du filetage.


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2018)

le téflon, je n'en ai pas, mais j'y avais pensé !
il faut que j'enroule le téflon sur la vis, donc j’espère qu'il va bien rester sur la vis !
et surtout, qu'il ne va pas glisser...


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2018)

Les rouleaux de téflon de plombier se présentent sous forme de ruban blanc de faible largeur enroulé sur le moyeu d'une sorte de bobine. L'épaisseur du ruban est très mince et il prend étonnamment bien un filetage. Évidemment > c'est fait à la base pour des raccords de cuivre afin d'assurer l'étanchéité au vissage > ce qui implique un enroulement du ruban sur le filetage une série de fois.

Pour une petite vis > il doit falloir effectuer un enroulement simple et couper le ruban > puis mouler avec les doigts le téflon sur le filetage de la vis. Cela fait > visser.


----------



## peyret (10 Décembre 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMsyuJMGYxo


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Les rouleaux de téflon de plombier se présentent sous forme de ruban blanc de faible largeur enroulé sur le moyeu d'une sorte de bobine. L'épaisseur du ruban est très mince et il prend étonnamment bien un filetage. Évidemment > c'est fait à la base pour des raccords de cuivre afin d'assurer l'étanchéité au vissage > ce qui implique un enroulement du ruban sur le filetage une série de fois.
> 
> Pour une petite vis > il doit falloir effectuer un enroulement simple et couper le ruban > puis mouler avec les doigts le téflon sur le filetage de la vis. Cela fait > visser.



ça manque de *gras *et _d'italique _pour la compréhension, mais j'ai compris 
je pense qu'il reste un petit peu de filetage le trou

@peyret merci


----------



## PJG (10 Décembre 2018)

Tu peux aussi mettre une goute de Loctite 572.
Le produit durci au contact de l'air (pas immédiatement) ce qui est te permettra de diviser si besoin est.


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2018)

Bon, mes deux vis qui ne tenaient plus très bien serrent correctement de nouveau !

Merci pour la vidéo du vissage !

@PJG :  pas envie de coller, on ne sait jamais !


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2018)

Pour en revenir au Mac... vous avez essayé le retrobright pour enlever le jaunissement des anciens macs ?


----------



## voltfan (10 Décembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Pour en revenir au Mac... vous avez essayé le retrobright pour enlever le jaunissement des anciens macs ?



Oui ça marche plutôt bien, je l'avais fait il y a quelques années 

Regarde ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/bricolage-et-reparations-de-la-collection-de-voltfan.1278275/


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2018)

voltfan a dit:


> Oui ça marche plutôt bien, je l'avais fait il y a quelques années
> 
> Regarde ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/bricolage-et-reparations-de-la-collection-de-voltfan.1278275/


ça semble un truc rigolo a faire pendant les vacances de fin d'année 

et comme ça je pourrais venir ici et demander comment faire pour relier une carte mère d'Apple][ qui est en 110 V avec des fils sur la CM 
(je vous posterai des photos)


----------



## Anthony (11 Décembre 2018)

Alors. Pour avoir passé l'été à tester plein de solutions, après avoir lu quelques sujets de forums/vu quelques vidéos qui le remettaient en cause, il y a quand même une petite dose de superstition dans le Retrobright.

Les deux seuls composants nécessaires, c'est de l'eau oxygénée et de la chaleur. Pas besoin de soleil, pas besoin de films plastique, pas besoin de crèmes super chères qu'on ne trouve que dans les salons de beauté.

Il y a seulement besoin d'un grand bidon d'eau oxygénée acheté en grande surface pour dix balles, d'une casserole pour les petites pièces ou d'une bassine pour les grandes, et d'un moyen de chauffer ça autour des 40 à 50 degrés (surtout pas plus, pour éviter de changer la couleur _de base_ des plastiques ABS, c'est notamment important pour les plastiques gris employés par Apple). Perso, j'ai acheté la résistance pour cuisson sous-vide la moins chère possible (et je l'ai renvoyé après deux semaines, je n'en avais pas besoin plus longtemps, astuce !). C'est plus facile à contrôler que le soleil, surtout en hiver, c'est plus facile de répéter les mêmes conditions, et en immergeant totalement les pièces dans une solution, on n’a _jamais_ les problèmes de tâches ou d'homogénéité posés par les films plastiques.

Pour ceux qui font ça souvent, je vous recommande d'essayer à l'occasion, ne serait-ce que pour les petites pièces avec une casserole. 100x plus simple. (Ce qui me rappelle que je devrais écrire un petit truc sur mon été de restauration de vieux claviers Apple, tiens.)


----------



## flotow (11 Décembre 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> Alors. Pour avoir passé l'été à tester plein de solutions, après avoir lu quelques sujets de forums/vu quelques vidéos qui le remettaient en cause, il y a quand même une petite dose de superstition dans le Retrobright.
> 
> Les deux seuls composants nécessaires, c'est de l'eau oxygénée et de la chaleur. Pas besoin de soleil, pas besoin de films plastique, pas besoin de crèmes super chères qu'on ne trouve que dans les salons de beauté.
> 
> ...



Uniquement de l'eau oxygénée ?
Je croyais qu'il fallait un autre produit (pas cher) pour qu'une réaction se fasse.

Je pensais aussi à faire un bain, le film a étalé donne des résultats non homogènes.

Tu as une ref pour la résistance ?
Et la cuve, tu utilises quoi ?
Et combien de temps ?


----------



## Anthony (11 Décembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Uniquement de l'eau oxygénée ?
> Je croyais qu'il fallait un autre produit (pas cher) pour qu'une réaction se fasse.



J'ai obtenu de bons résultats avec juste de l'eau oxygénée. Une vidéo sur laquelle je n'arrive pas à remettre la main montrait des tests avec de l'ozone, mais ça ne semblait faire aucune espèce de différence, et j'ai essayé le carbonate de sodium en plus, ça n'a plus ou moins rien changé.



flotow a dit:


> Tu as une ref pour la résistance ?



Celle-ci : https://amzn.to/2PwdlxP Le prix semble avoir remonté un peu depuis cet été. J'ai fait mes expériences et je l'ai renvoyé, elle siffle un peu, mais bon. Si je devais le refaire, je prendrai celle-ci : https://amzn.to/2QJshNF, parce que cette fois je la garderai pour la cuisine, après tout.



flotow a dit:


> Et la cuve, tu utilises quoi ?



Une bête énorme boîte en plastique achetée chez Ikea je crois.



flotow a dit:


> Et combien de temps ?



J'ai fait deux, quatre et six heures en fonction des pièces et du jaunissement, je me souviens que j'avais dû faire deux fois deux heures pour le cadre d'un clavier. L'avantage de cette solution, c'est que tu vois clairement l'avancée du truc et que tu peux arrêter quand tu veux. Mais surtout, surtout, faut pas chauffer trop fort.


----------



## PJG (11 Décembre 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> Mais surtout, surtout, faut pas chauffer trop fort.


Avec un thermoplongeur d'aquarium, ça ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## Anthony (11 Décembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Avec un thermoplongeur d'aquarium, ça ne fonctionne pas ?



Je n'y avais pas pensé, mais ça pourrait être une piste intéressante. Mais je ne sais pas si ce serait assez chaud, j'avais tourné entre 40 et 50 degrés quand même.



Anthony a dit:


> Une vidéo sur laquelle je n'arrive pas à remettre la main



Je l'ai retrouvé. C'était (évidemment) une vidéo du 8-bit Guy : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZYbchvSUDY Sa solution « tiède » à 40 % est clairement trop concentrée, mais ses résultats avec une solution à 3 % sous une lampe à UV donnent un truc similaire à ma solution tiède à 10 %. (Mais j'ai juste absolument pas envie de jouer avec une lampe à UV.)


----------



## PJG (11 Décembre 2018)

Merci @Anthony pour le lien de la vidéo.
Hier, sur mon Tournesol.


----------



## flotow (11 Décembre 2018)

Ou un thermoplongeur normal (1000W) et avec une sonde température qui fait une belle intégrale/dérivée pour le controller. 
Y'a pas ca qui existe déjà sur rasperry pi ?


----------



## Anthony (12 Décembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Ou un thermoplongeur normal (1000W) et avec une sonde température qui fait une belle intégrale/dérivée pour le controller.
> Y'a pas ca qui existe déjà sur rasperry pi ?



J'ai _presque_ envie d'essayer. _Presque_.


----------



## flotow (12 Décembre 2018)

vu le prix d'un thermoplongeur simple, ça peut valoir le coup !


----------



## PJG (23 Décembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Le prix a changé... ce n'est plus  5,90€.
> https://www.cdiscount.com/informati...ide-2-5-ide44/f-1071311-kal3045151091863.html


Il y a encore moins cher ici pour ce produit. 
adaptateur msata vers ide 2.5" - ide 44


----------



## PJG (14 Janvier 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Il y a encore moins cher ici pour ce produit.
> adaptateur msata vers ide 2.5" - ide 44


J'ai l'adaptateur, rien à dire.
Je fais les soldes SSD 128Go


----------



## PJG (25 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,
je reviens vers vous pour trouver une solution pour formater un SSD de 128Go mSata (14€  sur Cdiscount).
J'ai trois éléments sur mon bureau, tous ont été formatés.
Je n'ai pas changé le nom de 1 et 2.
Comment regrouper l'ensemble pour ne faire qu'un élément de 128,04 Go ?
1/ Recovery - 16,11Go
2/ BDEDrive - 2,15 Go
3/ Sans titre - 109,78 Go

Merci de me renseigner.


----------



## PJG (25 Juillet 2019)

*Edit:*
je suis bête, je n'avais pas coché "Afficher tous les appareils" depuis "Utilitaire de disque".
Je ne voyais pas le SSD msata Toshiba, mais seulement les volumes. 
C'est bon, formaté, il est prêt à être greffé sur un nouveau Tournesol.


----------



## dapi (4 Août 2019)

J'ai ressorti mon Macintosh Performa 6320 de 1996 sous système MacOS 7.5 avec son écran 14" et son imprimante StyleWriter 1500.
Il a beaucoup jaunie. Il a démarré, mais seule une partition du disque est montée, j'ai voulu ré-installer avec le CD-ROM mais le lecteur ne semble plus fonctionner correctement. Je suis en train d'essayer de remettre le système à partir de disquettes.

Quand à mes autres MAC présenté en 2013 sur ce même fil, ils sont toujours vaillant et utilisés, relevé de mail, musique, office... mais plus le web.


dapi a dit:


>


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2019)

dapi a dit:


> J'ai ressorti mon Macintosh Performa 6320 de 1996 sous système MacOS 7.5 avec son écran 14" et son imprimante StyleWriter 1500.
> Il a beaucoup jaunie. Il a démarré, mais seule une partition du disque est montée, j'ai voulu ré-installer avec le CD-ROM mais le lecteur ne semble plus fonctionner correctement. Je suis en train d'essayer de remettre le système à partir de disquettes.
> 
> Quand à mes autres MAC présenté en 2013 sur ce même fil, ils sont toujours vaillant et utilisés, relevé de mail, musique, office... mais plus le web.



J’adore [emoji6]


----------



## PJG (6 Août 2019)

dapi a dit:


> Il a beaucoup jaunie.


Je me demande comment je vais retrouver mon Apple IIc...
Il est bien emballé avec tous les accessoires, disquettes, câbles et la belle sacoche Apple.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2019)

J’adore celui ci Avec la boulé dessous 
Cela ce trouve encore ?


----------



## PJG (6 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J’adore celui ci Avec* la boulé *dessous


La quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2019)

PJG a dit:


> La quoi ?



Boule sous l’écran


----------



## flotow (6 Août 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je reviens vers vous pour trouver une solution pour formater un SSD de 128Go mSata (14€  sur Cdiscount).
> J'ai trois éléments sur mon bureau, tous ont été formatés.
> Je n'ai pas changé le nom de 1 et 2.
> ...



Change la table de partition une fois, puis une nouvelle fois pour revenir à l'ancienne.


----------



## PJG (6 Août 2019)

@flotow, regarde sous mon message.


----------



## PJG (6 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Boule sous l’écran


Tu voulais écrire, la demi-sphère.
iMac Tournesol.
J'en ai encore 5 à vendre, dont deux avec un SSD.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Tu voulais écrire, la demi-sphère.
> iMac Tournesol.
> J'en ai encore 5 à vendre, dont deux avec un SSD.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 136297



Ils sont superbes


----------



## flotow (6 Août 2019)

PJG a dit:


> @flotow, regarde sous mon message.


oui ?
j'ai lu et j'ai vu l'image

mais j'ai dis de changer la table de partition, pas de formater de nouveau

ah...
tu veux parler de TimMachine ?


----------



## PJG (6 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> tu veux parler de TimMachine ?


Non.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Tu voulais écrire, la demi-sphère.
> iMac Tournesol.
> J'en ai encore 5 à vendre, dont deux avec un SSD.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 136297



C’est quoi le tarif de cette bête ?


----------



## PJG (6 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C’est quoi le tarif de cette bête ?


Je ne sais pas encore, il faut que je fasse le calcul pour ceux équipés du SSD.
Pour un 15 pouces de 800 MHz > DD plus gros (250Go), lecteur remplacé, clavier, souris, et HP > 145€ avec le carton d'origine expédié à Nice frais de port à la charge de l'acheteur.
Cette fois-ci je me suis fait avoir par l'acheteur, j'ai fais une réduction pour récupérer le carton. Il ne me l'a jamais renvoyé.
Un Tournesol nettoyé intérieur extérieur, chez moi, c'est entre 80,100€ c'est suivant la capacité du DD et de la RAM, et surtout le prix que je les ai achetés.  
Certains ont des barrettes neuves.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2019)

Ça donne quoi en fonctionnement ?


----------



## flotow (7 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça donne quoi en fonctionnement ?


Un ordinateur de 2003 un peu plus rapide.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Un ordinateur de 2003 un peu plus rapide.



Plus qu’un windows Xp ?


----------



## PJG (7 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça donne quoi en fonctionnement ?


J'utilise cet ordi juste pour la musique, sans oublier la déco. 
Le son est super. 
J'ai une souris et un clavier bluetooth plus une télécommande Apple pour iTunes.
Il faut bien sur une clé USB bluetooth et une autre pour l'infrarouge.


----------



## PJG (7 Août 2019)

Sans oublier la carte Air Port pour certains.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2019)

C’est génial


----------



## PJG (7 Août 2019)

Encore merci @gpbonneau pour la réalisation d'un Tournesol équipé d'un SSD.
J'ai toutes les pièces pour en équiper trois autres.
Le mien fonctionne très bien avec le SSD. 
*Une question: *est ce qu'il existe un moyen pour vérifier des lecteurs-graveur DVD en IDE avant de les monter ?
J'ai récupéré une caisse de lecteurs chez un informaticien. 
J'ai aussi une caisse de DD en IDE. 
Et vous savez quoi ? Il avait un Tournesol sur le haut d'une armoire.
Il est maintenant chez moi. Je n'ai jamais eu un iMac Tournesol en aussi bon état, intérieur et extérieur. 
Je vais vous faire baver, il me l'a donné.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Encore merci @gpbonneau pour la réalisation d'un Tournesol équipé d'un SSD.
> J'ai toutes les pièces pour en équiper trois autres.
> Le mien fonctionne très bien avec le SSD.
> *Une question: *est ce qu'il existe un moyen pour vérifier des lecteurs-graveur DVD en IDE avant de les monter ?
> ...



Ouais,heureusement 
Il y a des gens sympa ,partout [emoji6]

 Ça donne envie ce tournesol !


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Août 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Encore merci @gpbonneau pour la réalisation d'un Tournesol équipé d'un SSD.
> J'ai toutes les pièces pour en équiper trois autres.
> Le mien fonctionne très bien avec le SSD.
> *Une question: *est ce qu'il existe un moyen pour vérifier des lecteurs-graveur DVD en IDE avant de les monter ?
> ...



J'utilise les mêmes équipements (#378) : adaptateur IDE/USB et une alimentation externe pour tester mes disques dur IDE sur mon iMac (5K/Mojave), et ça marche aussi pour tester les lecteurs/graveurs interne en IDE de mes PowerMac G4 ;-) 
Les DVD DL apparaissent bien sur le Finder et les graveurs sont reconnus avec Toast. Aucun problème. 
Ce sont tous des lecteurs estampillés Apple, je n'ai pas essayé avec des lecteurs de PC...


----------



## PJG (8 Août 2019)

Je vais tester ça, merci.


----------



## PJG (8 Août 2019)

Le lecteur (PC) démarre mais aucun CD sur le bureau.


----------



## Invité (8 Août 2019)

Perso, j'en ai eu 2, un 700 et un 800.
Les deux sont mort de l'alimentation. Et comme ça coûtait une blinde j'ai revendu ça une bouchée de pain…

En G4, je n'ai plus qu'un Mini. Mais comme l'alim est externe, ça me parait moins risqué


----------



## PJG (8 Août 2019)

Je touche du bois, je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec les Tournesol.


----------



## PJG (21 Août 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Je touche du bois, je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec les Tournesol.


Zut, ce n'était pas du bois que j'ai touché...
Je viens d'installer un SSD (comme pour le premier Tournesol), Tiger fonctionne très bien.
Le problème, c'est que le lecteur ne fonctionne pas. L' icône d'éjection ne trouve pas de lecteur.
Impossible d'ouvrir la trape avec la touche du clavier.
Il fonctionnait avant mon intervention avec le disque dur en IDE.
C'est grave docteur gpbonneau ?


----------



## PJG (22 Août 2019)

Bonjour,
je viens de changer le lecteur et j'ai toujours le même problème.
Message au passage du pointeur sur l'icône d'éjection: "Pas de lecteur". 

*Edit: *j'ai replacé le DD IDE d'origine et j'ai toujours un problème avec l'ouverture du lecteur.
J'ai cette fois-ci sur l'icône d'éjection: "Ouvrir l'unité combinée" ce qui ne change rien pour l'ouverture de la trape. Au démarrage j'entends bien le lecteur.
Il est bien dans la liste "Matériel" (Rapport système).


----------



## Big Ben (22 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

J’ai eu pas mal de soucis sur mon tournesol à ce sujet entre les problèmes de lecteur HS et la configuration maître/esclave/cable select des périphériques sur le bus IDE et c’est sans compter les faux contacts que j’ai pu avoir sur les ports SATA au remontage (ça se déconnectait à moitié avec les contraintes exercées sur la nappe IDE au remontage).
J’ai utilisé des rallonges pour sortir le lecteur cd et le SSD afin de faire mes tests correctement sans avoir à remonter et démonter la bête.
Au final j’ai remplacé le lecteur CD pour un graveur DVD SATA que j’avais en stock et de mémoire les deux adaptateurs SATA sont en câble select je crois.
Bref j’ai pas mal tâtonné avant de trouver la combinaison qui plaisait aux adaptateurs et au Mac, mais ce qui m’a fait perdre le plus de temps c’était le lecteur CD qui était tombait en panne pendant mes tests.
Avec de la méthode et de la patience tu devrais trouver la bonne configuration.

Courage!


----------



## PJG (22 Août 2019)

Le pire c'est qu'il fonctionnait très bien avant le démontage.


----------



## Big Ben (22 Août 2019)

Idem dans mon cas, l’idéal ça serait de tester le lecteur sur un autre ordinateur pour s’assurer de son fonctionnement (bien vérifier la configuration maître/esclave à chaque fois)


----------



## PJG (22 Août 2019)

Je viens de changer une nouvelle fois le lecteur.
Il est plus petit (1 cm de moins) c'est bon la trape s'ouvre.
Il est toujours avec le DD en IDE, maintenant je vais mettre le SSD.
Je ne touche plus de bois (IKEA ce n'est pas du vrai bois), je croise les doigts. 

*Edit 1: *Avec le SSD en place, j'ai le même problème, il ne trouve pas le lecteur "Pas de lecteur". 
*Edit 2: *Pas de problème avec le DD IDE. Je pense que je vais le laisser dans cette configuration.
C'est un 15 pouces, 800MHz, DD de 180Go avec carte Wifi.
J'ai aussi changé le HP, il vibrait au démarrage.
J'attends les piles et la barrette externe neuve (barrettes pour imprimante Brother)
Je vais tester le SSD sur un autre Tournesol.
Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que le mien (un 15 pouces de 700MHz) fonctionne très bien avec un SSD.


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Août 2019)

Si tu vois le lecteur dans la config avec le DD d'origine et plus avec ton SSD, c'est bien un conflit entre les deux sur le bus IDE.
Ça m'est arrivé sur un lombard je crois, impossible de faire fonctionner le lecteur DVD avec l'interface IDE/mSata et un SSD mSata.
Tout fonctionnait bien par ailleurs, le PowerBook démarrait bien sur le SSD et rapidement ;-)
Quand je remettais le disque d'origine, je retrouvais le lecteur.
J'ai pas eu le temps de tester d'autres interfaces IDE/mSata, entretemps j'ai trouvé un petit disque Hitachi bien plus gros, plus rapide et surtout plus silencieux (on l'entend à peine).
Je pense que le problème venait d'une mauvaise gestion du paramètre master/slave.

Mais je n'ai pas eu de problème avec le Tournesol.
Ton interface IDE/SSD, c'est la même que celle utilisé dans ton premier Tournesol ?


----------



## PJG (22 Août 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ton interface IDE/SSD, c'est la même que celle utilisé dans ton premier Tournesol ?


Oui, c'est exactement la même. Je viens d'essayer sur un autre Tournesol, idem, le lecteur est invisible "Pas de lecteur".
Finalement, j'ai eu de la chance avec le mien. 
C'est bête, j'ai les pièces pour équiper encore deux autres Tournesol avec un SSD. 
*Edit:*Peut-être une piste. 
Les deux adaptateurs MSATA SSD montés avec le SSD qui posent problème avec le lecteur sont de la même marque (chez Amazon)
Celui de mon Tournesol, (celui qui fonctionne) lui vient de chez Cdiscount.

.


----------



## PJG (22 Août 2019)

Adaptateurs. 
Cdiscount  Le lecteur est reconnu.
Amazon  Le lecteur n'est pas reconnu.


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Août 2019)

Effectivement ça semble être les mêmes... mais comme il n'y a jamais de marque sur ces petits circuits, tu peux pas choisir le bon, et comme même les fabricants chinois se copient entre eux...
J'ai parfois les mêmes soucis avec les adaptateur IDE/CF, pourtant encore plus simple, c'est passif. Un lot qui marche à 100% et un autre avec des pannes (Le choix des composants, la qualité de fabrication, etc...).
C'est les mêmes Tournesol ?
Le Tournesol est pas facile à démonter en plus... si tu peux, assures-toi que ça ne vient pas du SSD mSATA, ça m'étonnerait, mais autant en être sûr.


----------



## PJG (23 Août 2019)

Celle qui fonctionne de chez Cdiscount a deux petites diodes rouge.
On voit la lumière à travers les trous de la ventilation. 
Les SSD (Toshiba 128Go) fonctionnent très bien sur tous les Tournesol.
J'attends que le prix baisse pour l'adaptateur qui fonctionne.
Il est à 23€ en ce moment.
J'ai payé le même moins de 6 €.
C'est effectivement les mêmes Tournesol.
Deux 15 pouces de 700MHz, un fonctionne très bien (le mien) et l'autre ne trouve pas le lecteur. Même chose avec un 800MHz, pas de lecteur.
J'en déduit que l'adaptateur est responsable du problème.
Je vais renvoyer les deux autres à Amazon.
Pour le démontage, c'est moins de 10mn pour remplacer un DD.
J'ai l'habitude maintenant.  Quand je peux, je change le lecteur.
Je le remplace par un plus petit, c'est plus facile à remonter.
C'est quand même une sacrée machine quand on voit les composants rangés au mm près.


----------



## dandu (24 Août 2019)

Les adaptateurs implémentent parfois mal le mode master/slave. Après, faut regarder sur le lecteur optique : y a peut-être un cavalier. Le problème typique, c'est un graveur en slave et un SSD en "CS" (cable select) et pas en master. Y a parfois un jumper sur le SSD aussi, d'ailleurs. C'est avec les lecteurs slim que c'est vite énervant : le firmware fixe le mode et faut y aller au fer à souder pour changer


----------



## PJG (24 Août 2019)

dandu a dit:


> Après, faut regarder sur le lecteur optique : y a peut-être un cavalier.


Il faudrait que je redémonte celui qui fonctionne bien pour voir où est situé le cavalier.


----------



## PJG (25 Août 2019)

Est ce que le cavalier est utile ?


----------



## Invité (25 Août 2019)

Il me semble que en général, sans cavalier, le disque monte en "master"


----------



## PJG (26 Août 2019)

Bonjour,
voici la suite.
Sur certains lecteurs DVD, le nombre de broches diffère (10 ou 6).
Sur le Tournesol équipé du SSD avec le lecteur opérationnel, il y a 6 broches.
Le cavalier est situé au milieu.
J'ai donc placé le cavalier au même endroit sur le deuxième Tournesol équipé lui aussi d'un SSD.
Tout fonctionne, youpi !!!
Le problème maintenant, c'est que j'ai des lecteur avec 10 broches, il faut que je trouve le bon endroit pour les cavaliers.
Encore merci pour  "la piste des cavaliers".


----------



## PJG (26 Août 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Tout fonctionne, youpi !!!


Ben non... Un autre Tournesol avec le même lecteur (6 broches) et le cavalier placé au même endroit ne fonctionne pas. 
Il y en a au moins deux qui fonctionnent avec un SSD. 
Il y a encore un autre à tester.


----------



## Invité (26 Août 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Ben non... Un autre Tournesol avec le même lecteur (6 broches) et le cavalier placé au même endroit ne fonctionne pas.
> Il y en a au moins deux qui fonctionnent avec un SSD.
> Il y a encore un autre à tester.



Et ce sont les mêmes SSD ?


----------



## PJG (26 Août 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Et ce sont les mêmes SSD ?


Oui.


----------



## PJG (10 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,
gros problème avec un eMac.
Je viens de le démarrer et l'image est floue.
Est ce qu'il va finir à la déchèterie ?
*Edit:* il n'a pas tourné depuis 2015.


----------



## Big Ben (10 Septembre 2019)

Tu peux nous envoyer une photo de l’écran pour avoir une idée?


----------



## PJG (10 Septembre 2019)

Après deux heures de marche, il est parfait.
C'est la première fois que je vois une image d'écran aussi floue. 
Le cathodique avait besoin d'un démarrage en douceur. 
Pour le moment tout fonctionne.


----------



## Big Ben (10 Septembre 2019)

Bonne nouvelle!

Oui cela peut arriver, c’est l’âge, les condensateurs et certains autres composants n’aiment pas être poussés dans leurs retranchements mais ils peuvent aussi avoir du mal avec les
longues périodes de sommeil. 

Faut croiser les doigts pour que ça tienne longtemps, cet ordinateur bien que robuste est un enfer à dépanner.


----------



## PJG (10 Septembre 2019)

Je l'utilise pour graver les CD et DVD de Tiger pour mes Tournesol.
C'est un peu comme dans les films de guerre, on fait appel aux anciens pour sauver le monde.
J'avais oublié le bruit de cette machine.
Merci eMac pour le gravage.


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2019)

J'étais un peu absent ces derniers temps (merci macg d'utiliser un domaine en .co, extension bloqué par la RSSI, car il faut bien le dire cette extension sert beaucoup au spam et autres joyeusetés), mais je suis content de voir de l'activité au Jurassic Mac !


----------



## PJG (5 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
je viens de récupérer un Tournesol ( et de 7)  , c'est un 17" avec les enceintes, celles-ci avaient besoins d'une restauration.
Voici en image ce que j'ai réalisé.







Pour nettoyer la membrane j'utilise de l'essence F sur un coton tige.
Pour remettre en état le cercle métallique blanc:
J'utilise un feutre peinture. *ONE4ALL 227HS 4MM*
Peinture hybride avec base acrylique. 






Un bon coup de produit pour les cuivres sur le plexi et voilà le résultat.


----------



## PJG (5 Janvier 2020)

Maintenant, c'est au tour de l'iMac Tournesol de se faire une beauté.
Il y avait de grosse rayures sur le cadre de l'écran en plexi, un ponçage était nécessaire.  
Contrairement au 15 ",  le cadre en plexi du 17 "est plus large et recouvre l' inscription " iMac ", ce qui évite de la faire disparaitre sous l'effet du ponçage.
Ensuite, toujours le même produit ( celui des cuivres) pour la finition.


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2020)

Marrant d'utiliser ce genre de produit sur du plastique.
Mais si ça marche !


----------



## PJG (6 Janvier 2020)

... voilà la suite.   






Le feutre adhésif pour les pieds de chaises, fonctionne très bien. 
Deux trois gouttes de produit sur le feutre pour le polissage. 






Il est maintenant sous Leopard.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2020)

Superbe 
J’adore 
Tu va me faire craquer ;


----------



## PJG (6 Janvier 2020)

Celui-ci, je le garde pour moi.  
Demain, je vais en restaurer un autre, c'est aussi un 17 pouces.


----------



## PJG (6 Janvier 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Marrant d'utiliser ce genre de produit sur du plastique.
> Mais si ça marche !


Je suis un ancien plasturgiste.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Celui-ci, je le garde pour moi.
> Demain, je vais en restaurer un autre, c'est aussi un 17 pouces.


Non non , il faut pas que je craque


----------



## PJG (7 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non non , il faut pas que je craque


Si si, tu vas craquer.  
j'ai trouvé celui-ci pour toi. Tournesol 
Cricri est fou.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Si si, tu vas craquer.
> j'ai trouvé celui-ci pour toi. Tournesol
> Cricri est fou.


Ca fait un moment que je le vois celui ci 
a ce tarif , il va rester un sacré moment


----------



## PJG (7 Janvier 2020)

Je pense qu'il a voulu mettre 80€.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Je pense qu'il a voulu mettre 80€.


Tu le contact ?


----------



## SharpShooter (7 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Je suis un ancien plasturgiste.



Sympa d'avoir partagé ta technique. 
Existe-t-il des méthodes pour redonner un aspect présentable aux plastiques cassés puis recollés ?
Il y a un vingt ans j'avais récupéré un Mac Plus dont les coins supérieurs n'avaient pas résisté aux affres des services postaux. Si un jour je pouvais lui redonner un aspect disons, correct, ça serait chouette.


----------



## PJG (7 Janvier 2020)

SharpShooter a dit:


> Existe-t-il des méthodes pour redonner un aspect présentable aux plastiques cassés puis recollés ?


Il existe du mastique, enduit et peinture pour les plastiques, exemple les pare-choques de voiture (ABS).
Pas facile de restaurer une cassure sans la repeindre. 
*Attention, pas de solvant sur l'ABS, Plexiglas et Polycarbonate. *
Il faut toujours faire un essai avant d'entreprendre un nettoyage.


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Janvier 2020)

Pour les professionnels de l'automobile, il y a maintenant beaucoup de solution pour réparer les plastiques. 
Ça a commencé avec les pare-chocs c'est vrai, mais maintenant aussi pour la plupart des équipements et accessoires (phares, feux, carters et supports divers) qui sont en plastiques (et de plus en plus cher, un phare à LED ça coute cher et quand une patte de fixation est cassée, ils le réparent). 
Il y a des pattes bi-composants, des colles très puissantes, des barres de plastiques soudées à chaud avec des fers spécifiques, des agrafeuses dont les agrafes sont chauffées pour pénétrer dans le plastique pour réparer des carters cassées, etc... 
Mais tous ces produits sont chers et souvent noirs, les pièces pour la carrosserie sont ensuite peintes (mastic et peinture spéciale plastique), les phares sont poncés et vernis. 

Pour nos vieux Mac, on peut les utiliser (c'est mon cas) quand ça ne se voit pas.
Pour des réparations visibles, pourquoi ne pas peindre... les Mac avec des morceaux de carrosserie en métal sont bien peints (Quadra 650/800/840 ou 4400, etc..). Beaucoup de pièces plastiques sont peintes sur les Mac, à l'intérieur, avec des bases metal ou graphite pour faire écran.
Mais il faut refaire les marquages, pas facile (c'est de la tampographie la plupart du temps). 
Et pour les plastiques beige des années Power Macintosh c'est encore plus difficile, ils sont tellement cassant... on peut même plus les démonter sans les casser.

Bref, c'est envisageable pour des machines rares...

Pour le nettoyage, j'utilise de l' alcool isopropylique, ça dégraisse et détache très bien, c'est peu agressif et ça sèche très vite. Pratique pour les CI.
Pour le polissage, j'utilise aussi du polish pour carrosserie, il y a plusieurs grades, plus ou moins abrasif, utilisés aussi sur les phares en plastiques.


----------



## SharpShooter (8 Janvier 2020)

Ok, merci pour vos infos chers collectionneurs ;-)



PJG a dit:


> Il existe du mastique, enduit et peinture pour les plastiques, exemple les pare-choques de voiture (ABS).
> Pas facile de restaurer une cassure sans la repeindre.



Je tenterai le coup quand j'aurai un peu de temps. Au pire je me mettrai à la recherche d'une face avant de Mac Plus si j'échoue... 



gpbonneau a dit:


> Il y a des pattes bi-composants, des colles très puissantes, des barres de plastiques soudées à chaud avec des fers spécifiques, des agrafeuses dont les agrafes sont chauffées pour pénétrer dans le plastique pour réparer des carters cassées, etc...
> Mais tous ces produits sont chers et souvent noirs, les pièces pour la carrosserie sont ensuite peintes (mastic et peinture spéciale plastique), les phares sont poncés et vernis.


Oui, cela fait penser à la réparation d'un Atari 800XL faite par le Youtubeur Perifractic en 2018*.
Le plus compliqué resterait de redonner au plastique la texture d'origine quand il y en a une.



gpbonneau a dit:


> Mais il faut refaire les marquages, pas facile (c'est de la tampographie la plupart du temps).


En effet, ça semble délicat. J'ai quelques Macs II upgradés en IIx et IIfx et j'ai toujours rêvé de pouvoir ajouter le (f)x en Apple Garamond...



gpbonneau a dit:


> Et pour les plastiques beige des années Power Macintosh c'est encore plus difficile, ils sont tellement cassant... on peut même plus les démonter sans les casser.


Les fameux "Spindler Plastics"  
Heureusement que nos camarades de la 68kmla ont déjà recréé pas mal de modèles 3D imprimables de certaines pièces.



gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour le polissage, j'utilise aussi du polish pour carrosserie, il y a plusieurs grades, plus ou moins abrasif, utilisés aussi sur les phares en plastiques.


Je me rappelle avoir creusé le sujet en 2001 quand j'étais modo sur MacBidouille. Quelqu'un avait suggéré le Ouator à l'époque.

* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3q1gmte_CY


----------



## PJG (8 Janvier 2020)

Je pense qu'un jour, je vais repeindre un Tournesol.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Je pense qu'un jour, je vais repeindre un Tournesol.


Attention
La peinture n'exite presque plus sur le plastique 
En injection il il y a beaucoup d'IML


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Attention
> La peinture n'exite presque plus sur le plastique
> En injection il il y a beaucoup d'IML



Pas dans l'automobile. La carrosserie est peinte en une seule fois, avec les éléments en tôle et en plastique, et des éléments en plastique, il y en a de plus en plus (aile avant, pare-choc, hayon, capot, etc...) et re-travaillée en SAV (réparation, mastic, ponçage apprêt, peinture, vernis, etc...) avec plein de produits adaptés.
Même les phares, pour la plupart en plastique aujourd'hui, sont poncés et vernis en SAV quand ils ternissent.


----------



## Invité (8 Janvier 2020)

SharpShooter a dit:


> Oui, cela fait penser à la réparation d'un Atari 800XL faite par le Youtubeur Perifractic en 2018*.
> Le plus compliqué resterait de redonner au plastique la texture d'origine quand il y en a une.



Ouah ! C'est vraiment du lourd là…
Assez incroyable toutes ces manips. Mais bon, le résultat est à la hauteur de l'énergie et l'inventivité


----------



## PJG (20 Janvier 2020)

Les derniers Apple Pro Speakers n'étaient vraiment pas présentables.


----------



## woz86 (20 Mars 2020)

En cette période de confinements (même si je suis toujours au travail en télétravail ou à mon entreprise).
J’ai commencé à faire le rangement des quelques ordinateurs de ma collection dans mon armoire :

















Et comme c’est dans un garage (tout juste construit et isolé), contrôle de la température et de l’humidité pour bien préserver cela.




Il manque encore à y mettre :

L’apple 2e
Le Macintosh Performa 400
Le DuoDock

Et les petits tiroirs en haut à droite son fait pour ranger quelques PowerBook dedans :

PowerBook 165c
PowerBook Duo 230

A suivre...


----------



## Yuls (21 Mars 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 159549
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Si je peux me permettre, ça serait bien de retourner tes photos dans le bon sens avant de les poster stp, nos cervicales te diront merci !


----------



## woz86 (21 Mars 2020)

Yuls a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, ça serait bien de retourner tes photos dans le bon sens avant de les poster stp, nos cervicales te diront merci !


Oui je sais mais je n’arrive pas à les remettre en vertical, ça dépend des photos, certaines se mettent directement à la verticale et d’autres non.
Sorry


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2020)

Yuls a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, ça serait bien de retourner tes photos dans le bon sens avant de les poster stp, nos cervicales te diront merci !


C’est la que l’on remarque la supériorité de l’iPad pour visualiser ce genre de présentation


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2020)

gwen a dit:


> C’est la que l’on remarque la supériorité de l’iPad pour visualiser ce genre de présentation


pffffff, t'arrives pas à retourner à bout de bras ton 16" Trinitron couleur ? Petit joueur…


----------



## PJG (21 Mars 2020)

C'est quand même pas compliqué.


----------



## PJG (21 Mars 2020)




----------



## woz86 (21 Mars 2020)

Après je le fais depuis mon iPhone alors c’est peu être dû à cela ?


----------



## melaure (21 Mars 2020)

Merci de partager ça avec nous !


----------



## woz86 (21 Mars 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Merci de partager ça avec nous !


Merci, mais il n’y a pas tout encore, il faut que je mette l’Apple 2e, l’iMac G4 Tournesol, le DuoDock, le Performa 400.
Les PowerBook qui seront rangés soigneusement en caisse.
Et d’autres à venir ...


----------



## woz86 (22 Mars 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Les PowerBook qui seront rangés soigneusement en caisse.


J’ai mis les PowerBook Série G3 dans une caisse en plastique avec une plaque de mousse compacte pour faire intercalaire.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Et les PowerBook série 100 sont dans un petit cassier en bois à tiroir (photo de l’armoire en haut à droite), que j’ai trouvé chez Leroy Merlin et qui loge pile dedans (quand les magasins seront de nouveau ouvert il m’en faudra un second).


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Mars 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai mis les PowerBook Série G3 dans une caisse en plastique avec une plaque de mousse compacte pour faire intercalaire.
> Et les PowerBook série 100 sont dans un petit cassier en bois à tiroir (photo de l’armoire en haut à droite), que j’ai trouvé chez Leroy Merlin et qui loge pile dedans (quand les magasins seront de nouveau ouvert il m’en faudra un second).



J'aimerais pouvoir les ranger comme ça, chez moi il y en a partout ;-)


----------



## woz86 (22 Mars 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'aimerais pouvoir les ranger comme ça, chez moi il y en a partout ;-)


J’ai regardé hier soir l’émission ORLM sur celui qui a les 400 Apple, impressionnant et de sacrés pièces de collection.
Le Lisa  la pièce ultime dans une collection et le Spartacus aussi.
@gpbonneau il te faudrait le Macintosh ED et le Performa 200 dans ta collection  
Moi tout les PowerBook, je vais essayer de les ranger proprement en caisse, par série.


----------



## Fi91 (22 Mars 2020)

J’ai eu l’idée pour les PowerBook, iBook ( tous les ordi portable ) les rangés dans des étagères coulissante  maintenant il fait fait les faire sur mesure


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Mars 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai regardé hier soir l’émission ORLM sur celui qui a les 400 Apple, impressionnant et de sacrés pièces de collection.
> Le Lisa  la pièce ultime dans une collection et le Spartacus aussi.
> @gpbonneau il te faudrait le Macintosh ED et le Performa 200 dans ta collection
> Moi tout les PowerBook, je vais essayer de les ranger proprement en caisse, par série.



C'est sûr un MacXL ou TAM ça me plairait aussi ;-) mais vu les prix... la plupart des miens je ne les ai pas achetés, ils ont échappés à la destruction (et il marchent tous .
















Sauf le SE/30 au premier plan de la dernière photo, il est vide  ;-) tout est dans le SE/30 transparent ;-)


----------



## woz86 (22 Mars 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> la plupart des miens je ne les ai pas achetés, ils ont échappés à la destruction (et il marchent tous .


Et être un bon bricoleur afin des remettre en route  
Oui avoir un modèle qui ne fonctionne pas ça n’a pas trop d’intérêt, il faut aussi les allumer de temps en temps pour ne pas avoir de soucis, j’en ai peu encore dans ma collection, mais si je peux j’essaye au moins 1 fois par semaine de les allumer.


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Mars 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Et être un bon bricoleur afin des remettre en route
> Oui avoir un modèle qui ne fonctionne pas ça n’a pas trop d’intérêt, il faut aussi les allumer de temps en temps pour ne pas avoir de soucis, j’en ai peu encore dans ma collection, mais si je peux j’essaye au moins 1 fois par semaine de les allumer.


Ils sont tous enregistrés dans un fichier XL, y compris la date de la dernière mise en route, et pour ceux que je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'utiliser, je fais des séances de rattrapage en triant sur cette date


----------



## woz86 (22 Mars 2020)

J’ai fait un fichier Excel avec le nom du modèle, le logiciel installé, la mémoire, le processeur...


----------



## Fi91 (22 Mars 2020)

Pareil, j’ai fait aussi un fichier pour savoir quand je les ai mis en route et avec les soucis rencontrer et les Reparation  s’il y en a comme changer les condensateurs
Car quand on en a en double on ne sait plus lequel a été réparé , cela évite de les ouvrir pour savoir lesquels a été réparé


----------



## Fi91 (22 Mars 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est sûr un MacXL ou TAM ça me plairait aussi ;-) mais vu les prix... la plupart des miens je ne les ai pas achetés, ils ont échappés à la destruction (et il marchent tous .
> Voir la pièce jointe 159915
> 
> 
> ...


Magnifique collection 
Je rêverais d’avoir un duo dock, j’ai 3 PowerBook duo mais seulement avec le petit dock


----------



## Invité (22 Mars 2020)

Ouah, mais c'est un boulot à plein temps ça ! Bon en même temps, en ce moment…

Je n'arrive même pas à gérer mes pauvres petits, alors quand je vois des quantités comme ça, je suis stupéfait !

Bravo à vous !


----------



## woz86 (23 Mars 2020)

Petite astuce pour donner une deuxième jeunesse à la coque d’un PowerBook série G3.
Suite à un modèle acheté sur lbc qui avait besoin d’un coup de propre.

Avant :






Après :






Avec un produit pour réparer les rayures trouvé chez Leclerc.


----------



## Invité (23 Mars 2020)

A ce propos, un peu plus haut était évoqué le polish. 
Et comme j'en ai acheté un avec l'éponge_qui_va_bien parce que même si je m'en tape un peu, mes bagnoles sont pas mal marquées (mais je n'ai rien fait…  )
J'ai testé vite fait sur une souris qui peut faire le buzz chez Cendrillon maintenant. 

Elle était noire. Bon, pas noire noire, mais plus beige en tous cas…


----------



## Fi91 (23 Mars 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Petite astuce pour donner une deuxième jeunesse à la coque d’un PowerBook série G3.
> Suite à un modèle acheté sur lbc qui avait besoin d’un coup de propre.
> 
> Avant :
> ...


Merci pour l’astuce 
Je testerai sur le miens est dans le même état


----------



## woz86 (23 Mars 2020)

Fi91 a dit:


> Merci pour l’astuce
> Je testerai sur le miens est dans le même état


C’est un Wallstreet que j’ai acheté sur lbc en plus le vendeur n’avait pas le chargeur (c’était un ordinateur qu’il a retrouvé de sa grand-mère) et j’avais une chance sur deux qu’il fonctionne.
Et quand je l’ai vu esthétiquement, je me suis dit je vais tenter un produit pour les rayures noires.
Et franchement le résultat est pas mal, j’ai passé gentiment deux couches doucement avec un vieux teeshirt blanc comme chiffon.
Et j’ai payé le produit à peine 5€.


----------



## woz86 (25 Mars 2020)

On continue le rangement et le nettoyage des ordinateurs.
Le futur coin établi afin d’entretenir et le bricolage de nouveaux arrivants :




Nettoyage de la mallette de l’un des derniers arrivants, le PowerBook 1400c/133 :




Le DuoDock 2 en attente de trouvé un écran lcd 15"qui irait bien avec, accompagné de son PowerBook Duo 230 :





A suivre ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2020)

Invité a dit:


> A ce propos, un peu plus haut était évoqué le polish.
> Et comme j'en ai acheté un avec l'éponge_qui_va_bien parce que même si je m'en tape un peu, mes bagnoles sont pas mal marquées (mais je n'ai rien fait…  )
> J'ai testé vite fait sur une souris qui peut faire le buzz chez Cendrillon maintenant.
> 
> ...



Bien, tu n'as plus qu'à trouver le moyen d'aller au fond des rayures de la pomme, où on voit encore très bien comment elle était "noire" !


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Mars 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> On continue le rangement et le nettoyage des ordinateurs.
> Le futur coin établi afin d’entretenir et le bricolage de nouveaux arrivants :
> ...



Je me suis fais mon coin établi avec des blocs-tiroirs chez Ikea, très pratique pour ranger tous les accessoires et les outils, avec par dessus un plan de travail stratifié de cuisine ;-)


----------



## woz86 (25 Mars 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je me suis fais mon coin établi avec des blocs-tiroirs chez Ikea, très pratique pour ranger tous les accessoires et les outils, avec par dessus un plan de travail stratifié de cuisine ;-)


Tes emplacements qui sont au milieu de ton plan de travail sont pas mal aussi pour ranger style des PowerBook ou aussi comme toi des claviers ...
A côté de mon armoire, j’ai une étagère métal sur laquelle je pourrais mettre d’autres ordinateurs, le bloc tiroirs que j’ai dans l’armoire je le mettrai dessus sans doute par la suite, mais avec les magasins comme Leroy Merlin de fermer


----------



## Fi91 (25 Mars 2020)

Je vais me faire un bureau sur mesure, Leroy Merlin fait des planche sur mesure cela va aidé   
Car ma collection est en vrac


----------



## woz86 (27 Mars 2020)

Bon encore un peu de rangement ce soir, avec l’essai d’un écran LCD sur le DuoDock.




Test fini dans l’armoire avec les autres !


----------



## woz86 (29 Mars 2020)

Encore un peu de rangement aujourd’hui avec le Macintosh Performa 400 qui rejoins ses compagnons.




Ça commence a avoir de l’allure.




A suivre l’Apple 2e, le tournesol... l’armoire va être pleine


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2020)

Performa 400 … C'était un LC2 (68030/16), ça, non ?


----------



## woz86 (29 Mars 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Performa 400 … C'était un LC2 (68030/16), ça, non ?


Tout à fait !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2020)

Oui, ça me revient, maintenant, un 68030, mais sur un bus de données 16 bits, ce qui fait qu'il n'était qu'à peine plus rapide que le LC et son 68020/16 (et presque trois fois plus lent que le LC III avec son 68030/25 sur un bus 32 bits) !


----------



## Big Ben (1 Avril 2020)

Alors dans certaines conditions!
Car en fonction des applications et du mode d’adressage (le LC II n’est pas un vrai 32bit clean) les résultats peuvent varier.
Le LCII c’était un LC révision 2, pas plus performant en réalité comme tu l’as indiqué Pascal.
Le LC III lui est une vrai version « 2 » où ils ont réellement corrigé les limitations aberrantes des deux premiers LC (oui ils sont volontairement bridés).
Le très gros avantage que j’y vois sur le LC III c’est surtout la limite de RAM qui n’est plus de 10Mo, ce qui permet de faire de la mise en réseau et d’avoir quelques extensions sont plomber les ressources du système.

À noter que les LC restent costauds en terme de vidéo pour leur prix/époque, ils proposent lorsqu’ils sont équipés de 512Ko de vram du millier de couleurs en 512x384, ce qui n’était non plus très fréquent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> À noter que les LC restent costauds en terme de vidéo pour leur prix/époque, ils proposent lorsqu’ils sont équipés de 512Ko de vram du millier de couleurs en 512x384, ce qui n’était non plus très fréquent.



À condition de trouver l'extension de 256 Ko, parce que d'origine, ils n'avaient que la moitié de ces 512 (à l'exception notable du LC III qui lui avait 512 Ko d'origine, et pouvait monter à 768 Ko avec l'extension) !

Cela dit, pour les milliers de couleurs en 512x384, non, il leur aurait fallu environ 3 Mo de VRam (512x384x16 bits/pixel, je te laisse calculer le nombre d'octets nécessaires pour afficher ça, 768 Ko, en 512x384, ça ne permet d'afficher que 16 couleurs (tout juste, d'ailleurs, 768 Ko correspondant pile poil à 4 bits/pixelx512x384).


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2020)

Oui ces barrettes ne sont pas faciles à trouver !!!

Ca va Big Ben ??? J'espère que tu restes motivé pour retaper mes 7 LC


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Avril 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> À condition de trouver l'extension de 256 Ko, parce que d'origine, ils n'avaient que la moitié de ces 512 (à l'exception notable du LC III qui lui avait 512 Ko d'origine, et pouvait monter à 768 Ko avec l'extension) !
> 
> Cela dit, pour les milliers de couleurs en 512x384, non, il leur aurait fallu environ 3 Mo de VRam (512x384x16 bits/pixel, je te laisse calculer le nombre d'octets nécessaires pour afficher ça, 768 Ko, en 512x384, ça ne permet d'afficher que 16 couleurs (tout juste, d'ailleurs, 768 Ko correspondant pile poil à 4 bits/pixelx512x384).



Quand même pas ;-) mon LC avec 512k de VRAM affiche bien en milliers de couleurs (16-bit) en 512x384.
Le tableau VRAM/pixel/bit made in Apple :


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2020)

Au temps pour moi, j'ai juste oublié de multiplier le nombre d'octets par 8 pour avoir le nombre de bits !  !


----------



## woz86 (7 Avril 2020)

On continue à ranger, avec cette fois-ci le Newton MessagePad 110 :








Je n’ai pas trop pris le temps d’y regarder depuis que je l’ai acquis il y a peu.
Mais le livret est entièrement en anglais et le Newton aussi, dans les réglages il n’y a pas français.


----------



## woz86 (22 Avril 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour ceux en Appletalk seulement, j'ai ressorti mon petit boitier AsantéTalk que j'utilisais il y a longtemps pour connecter des LaserWriter LocalTalk sur réseau Ethernet. J'ai branché dessus un MacSE et un MacPlus et ça marche



Je reviens sur un ancien post pour une question :

Pour des boîtiers AppleTalk, il faut les prendre en DIN8 pour les relier entre deux Macintosh (exemple entre un LC où SE et un PowerBook 1400 ou série 100)
?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2020)

Les boîtiers, que ça soient des AppleTalk ou des PhoneTalk sont tous en mini din 8, il est nécessaire de les utiliser pour relier plus de deux Mac, mais je crois me souvenir (ça date un peu, hein) que pour relier seulement deux Mac, un câble d'imprimante suffit … À vérifier.


----------



## Invité (22 Avril 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les boîtiers, que ça soient des AppleTalk ou des PhoneTalk sont tous en mini din 8, il est nécessaire de les utiliser pour relier plus de deux Mac, mais je crois me souvenir (ça date un peu, hein) que pour relier seulement deux Mac, un câble d'imprimante suffit … À vérifier.


Effectivement un câble d'imprimante suffit pour relier 2 vieux ordis.
Bon évidemment le débit n'est pas au top, mais ça fonctionne…


----------



## dandu (22 Avril 2020)

Le débit est le même qu'avec les boitiers, 230 kb/s.


----------



## woz86 (22 Avril 2020)

Donc si je veux faire communiquer deux Macintosh entre pas besoin d’un AppleTalk, mais juste un câble ?


----------



## Invité (22 Avril 2020)

Non, il suffit d'activer AppleTalk sur les deux et les relier par un câble d'imprimante.
Tu choisis le port AppleTalk, soit modem soit imprimante en fonction de tes besoins (perso je choisis modem)


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2020)

Soit, dans les meilleures conditions, 28 ko/s ou 1,65 Mo/h, soit environ 17 jours et demi pour transférer l'image disque de 700 Mo d'un CD, par exemple. Là, on mesure les progrès accomplis depuis en matière de communication réseau !


----------



## woz86 (11 Mai 2020)

On continue le rangement avec un nouvel arrivant, mise en place après un petit nettoyage !




Et s’organiser pour de nouveaux arrivants


----------



## Invité (11 Mai 2020)

EDF t'aime !


----------



## woz86 (12 Mai 2020)

Invité a dit:


> EDF t'aime !


À chaque étagère, il y a une multiprise où sont branchés les ordinateurs et après toutes les prises des multiprises sont branchés à un enrouleur avec 4 prises, mais je branche la multiprise que j’ai besoin seulement (j’ai mis des étiquettes aux prises pour savoir à quelle étagère correspond la prise), je ne branche pas tout en même temps heureusement


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2020)

Très très chouette !!! Allez c'est bon t'es engagé pour venir faire la même chose chez moi !


----------



## woz86 (15 Mai 2020)

L’arrivage du jour :

Apple 2c avec câble le Chat Mauve

J’ai commencé le nettoyage du boîtier d’alimentation (sur la dernière photo le câble de gauche est nettoyé celui de droite non) et ce soir je m’attaque à l’ordinateur.

Je l’ai branché c’est après-midi à un de mes écrans de télévision et insérer une disquette mais il me marque Check Disk Drive, le lecteur a l’air de fonctionner mais rien ne se passe, je vais démonter le capot pour voir si le bras de lecture du lecteur de disquette fonctionne bien.
Car en théorie quand je mets une disquette il devrait se lancer ?


----------



## Anthony (15 Mai 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Apple 2c avec câble le Chat Mauve



Le setup avec lequel j’ai commencé l’informatique! Je l’ai encore, et même un deuxième modèle dans son emballage original pour les pièces de rechange.


----------



## woz86 (15 Mai 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Le setup avec lequel j’ai commencé l’informatique! Je l’ai encore, et même un deuxième modèle dans son emballage original pour les pièces de rechange.


Tu connais cette erreur lorsque tu mets une disquette et que à Check Disk Drive en bas de l’écran ?


----------



## Anthony (15 Mai 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Tu connais cette erreur lorsque tu mets une disquette et que à Check Disk Drive en bas de l’écran ?



Un classique des débutants de l’Apple II  Au démarrage, la machine veut démarrer depuis une disquette. Si tu n'as pas inséré de disquette, ou que tu as inséré une disquette illisible, tu auras cette erreur. Essaye avec d'autres disquettes, si ça ne marche toujours pas (pas de voyant qui clignote, pas de bruit de « tac-tac »), tu as probablement un souci avec le lecteur. Commence par nettoyer la tête de lecture avec un peu d'alcool, ce n'est pas très dur, et c'est souvent le seul problème. Si ça ne change rien, tu peux essayer de régler l’azimut du lecteur, qui a peut-être pris un coup pendant le transport. C'est une simple vis dans mon souvenir, tu dois pouvoir trouver un guide en trois minutes de Google.


----------



## woz86 (15 Mai 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Un classique des débutants de l’Apple II


Oui en effet je débute avec les Apple II c’est une autre philosophie.
Sur mon Apple 2e, j’ai les bouquins ça aide  bien lorsqu’on débute, mais avec celui ci j’ai aucun bouquin, je découvre.


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2020)

Joli prise encore une fois !


----------



## Fi91 (17 Mai 2020)

Sa doit être la tête de lecture. 
j’ai eu le même soucis sur un de mes Apple IIc, après undépoussiérage et un nettoyage de la tête tout fonctionne


----------



## woz86 (17 Mai 2020)

Je vais le démonter ce soir pour y regarder, quel type d’alcool il faut utiliser pour nettoyer la tête de lecture.
Car j’ai fais des essais hier soir avec plusieurs disquettes, sans succès.


----------



## Invité (17 Mai 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Je vais le démonter ce soir pour y regarder, quel type d’alcool il faut utiliser pour nettoyer la tête de lecture.
> Car j’ai fais des essais hier soir avec plusieurs disquettes, sans succès.


J'ai acheté de l'alcool isopropylique (isopropanol) sur laBaie
Ca dégraisse vraiment bien.
Je fais même les vitres avec…


----------



## woz86 (17 Mai 2020)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai acheté de l'alcool isopropylique (isopropanol) sur laBaie


Je n’en ai pas, il faut que m’en commande.
Quand j’ai essayé hier soir avec des disquettes, j’ai le voyant rouge qui s’allumait et le bruit tac tac tac, mais rien ensuite.
La tête de lecture qui est sans doute sale (j’espère).
De toute façon dès que je vais recevoir le Floppy Emule que j’ai commandé, je serai plus tranquille que de me prendre la tête avec les disquettes.


----------



## Invité (17 Mai 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Je n’en ai pas, il faut que m’en commande.
> Quand j’ai essayé hier soir avec des disquettes, j’ai le voyant rouge qui s’allumait et le bruit tac tac tac, mais rien ensuite.
> La tête de lecture qui est sans doute sale (j’espère).
> De toute façon dès que je vais recevoir le Floppy Emule que j’ai commandé, je serai plus tranquille que de me prendre la tête avec les disquettes.


Ah ouais le "Floppy Emule" !
Bon, plus de commentaires…


----------



## woz86 (18 Mai 2020)

Oui


----------



## Fi91 (18 Mai 2020)

J’en ai un aussi mais j’aime que tous fonctionne bien dont les lecteurs de disquette


----------



## woz86 (18 Mai 2020)

Oui quand tout fonctionne c’est mieux bien sûr, pareil j’essaye que tout fonctionne bien, mais ça aide bien en cas de besoin.


----------



## woz86 (18 Mai 2020)

Et voici mes 3 PowerBook série G3 :

WallStreet PQD, Lombard et Pismo


----------



## melaure (18 Mai 2020)

Très joli. J'ai le lombard et le pismo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2020)

Moi, il ne me reste plus que le Pismo, mais j'ai eu un Wallstreet (233 Mhz écran 12 pouces), deux PDQ (un 233 12 pouces et un 266 14 pouces), ainsi qu'un Lombard (400 Mhz), mais j'ai donné les 4 à un instit pour sa classe en 2005.

Sur ces machines, l'écran est à manipuler doucement, les charnières cassent comme du verre.


----------



## woz86 (18 Mai 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur ces machines, l'écran est à manipuler doucement, les charnières cassent comme du verre.


C’est clair, le Pismo que je viens d’acheter il est propre mais il ne faut pas brusquer l’écran, les charnières commence à être fatigué, il tient droit mais si tu le met un peu trop vers l’arrière il tombe doucement.
Le vendeur m’a donné un jeu de charnières neuves avec, alors si elle ne tienne plus, je vais avoir le droit à un nouveau démontage (j’ai déjà changé les charnières du Lombard).


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> (j’ai déjà changé les charnières du Lombard).



Alors, tu sais faire pour le Pismo, ce sont les mêmes, mais elles sont différentes sur les Wallstreet et PDQ (montage inverse).


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Mai 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, il ne me reste plus que le Pismo, mais j'ai eu un Wallstreet (233 Mhz écran 12 pouces), deux PDQ (un 233 12 pouces et un 266 14 pouces), ainsi qu'un Lombard (400 Mhz), mais j'ai donné les 4 à un instit pour sa classe en 2005.
> 
> Sur ces machines, l'écran est à manipuler doucement, les charnières cassent comme du verre.



J'aimerais bien ajouter un WallStreet 12" dans ma collection , à mi-chemin entre le Kanga et le PDQ.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2020)

Le problème du Wallstreet à 233 Mhz (le seul en 12 pouces), c'est que c'est une daube sur le plan perf, du à l'absence totale de cache L2 sur ce modèle. Tant qu'à avoir un 12 pouces, préfère lui un PDQ, nettement plus véloce. Il a aussi existé des 13 pouces, mais je ne sais plus si c'étaient des Wallstreet ou des PDQ.

EDIT : MacTracker me dit que c'étaient des Wallstreet.


----------



## Invité (20 Mai 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Et voici mes 3 PowerBook série G3 :
> 
> WallStreet PQD, Lombard et Pismo
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 174219


Ils sont morts tous les trois ?


----------



## woz86 (20 Mai 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Ils sont morts tous les trois ?


Non, les trois fonctionnent parfaitement !


----------



## Anthony (20 Mai 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : MacTracker me dit que c'étaient des Wallstreet.



En 13,3", l’une de mes machines favorites… parce qu'elle m'a fait traverser la prépa. Cette génération de machines, c'est un incontournable dans une collection, parce qu'elles font merveilleusement bien le pont entre l'ancien et le nouveau monde, elles ont l’Open Firmware avec la Macintosh ROM, elles permettent de lier les machines des années 1980 à celles d'aujourd'hui. Avec une carte PCMCIA, le Wallstreet ou le PDQ peuvent avoir à la fois un port ADB et des ports USB ! S’il y a bien une machine dont je ne me séparerai jamais…


----------



## Invité (20 Mai 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Non, les trois fonctionnent parfaitement !


J'imagine, c'était de l'humour parce que tu a pris la photo avec les ordis éteints


----------



## woz86 (20 Mai 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Avec une carte PCMCIA, le Wallstreet ou le PDQ peuvent avoir à la fois un port ADB et des ports USB ! S’il y a bien une machine dont je ne me séparerai jamais…


Moi le Lombard me permet de mettre des images disques que j’ai sur une clef USB sur des disquettes Zip avec mon lecteur en SCSI.


----------



## woz86 (20 Mai 2020)

Invité a dit:


> J'imagine, c'était de l'humour parce que tu a pris la photo avec les ordis éteints



Car je n’ai que deux chargeurs, le WallStreet je l’ai acheté sur lbc sans chargeur, c’était un coup de poker.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2020)

Des alimentations 45W pour ces machines, ça se trouve, moi, j'en ai deux, celle du Pismo (le fameux "yoyo") er une adaptable !


----------



## Anthony (20 Mai 2020)

Dans ma mémoire, j'ai un modèle aux charnières cassées qui traine dans un carton, probablement avec son chargeur original. Je regarde ce weekend et je te dis, tiens.


----------



## woz86 (20 Mai 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Des alimentations 45W pour ces machines, ça se trouve, moi, j'en ai deux, celle du Pismo (le fameux "yoyo") er une adaptable !


J’ai le "yoyo" de mon G3 Palourde HS, je ne sais pas si je peux l’utiliser sur le WallStreet ?


----------



## woz86 (20 Mai 2020)

Bon et voici le nouveau arrivant d’aujourd’hui, pas très "vintage" mais sympas a avoir, l’iMac G5 :


----------



## dandu (20 Mai 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai le "yoyo" de mon G3 Palourde HS, je ne sais pas si je peux l’utiliser sur le WallStreet ?



Oui. Globalement, pas mal de modèles utilisent les mêmes chargeurs, suffit de regarder la tension et de bien vérifier que le + est au même endroit (mais c'est a priori le cas)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2020)

Les alims Apple ayant le même connecteur ont, mise à part la puissance disponible, les mêmes caractéristiques électriques. L'alim de mon Pismo fait fonctionner chez moi tous les Mac utilisant le même format de prise, depuis le Duo 230 jusqu'au Pismo, en passant entre autres par le Palourde. Par contre, l'alimentation du Duo 230 ne permet pas de faire fonctionner le Palourde ou le Pismo, car elle ne fait que 25W ce qui est insuffisant. Ainsi que je le disais plus haut, la puissance indiquée pour une alimentation est seulement l'indication du maximum qu'elle peut fournir, mais c'est ce qu'on y connecte qui détermine la puissance réelle qu'elle va fournir, qui peut le plus peut le moins !

Donc, si, comme je le pense, l'alimentation de ton Palourde est bien une 45W, elle convient pour tes trois PowerBook G3 !


----------



## melaure (23 Mai 2020)

Méfiance quand même, j'ai acheté une alim yoyo pour Palourde, et en fait c'était une pour Titanium (le vendeur s'est planté). Le connecteur n'est pas le même.


----------



## woz86 (23 Mai 2020)

Pour le WallStreet, j’utilise actuellement celui d’origine du Lombard (qui n’est pas un yoyo), celui que j’ai sur le Pismo est un yoyo par contre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2020)

Effectivement, l'alimentation format yoyo a été utilisée uniquement pour les Pismo et les premiers Titaniums (et peut-être certains des derniers palourdes, je ne sais pas). Cela dit, la seule différence entre celles des machines d'avant 2001 et celles d'après, c'est le format de la prise, électriquement, elles ont les mêmes caractéristiques (puissance exceptée), contrairement à celles apparues avec les premiers Mac Intel (qui font 4,5 volts de moins : 20 volts contre 24,5 volts précédemment).


----------



## woz86 (26 Mai 2020)

Avis au connaisseur :

C’est après-midi, j’ai démonté mon Apple 2c pour regarder au lecteur de disquette afin de nettoyer la tête de lecture (a revoir le problème ne vient pas de la).
Pour le démonter je me suis aidé de iFixit ainsi que d’une vidéo sur YouTube, mais en démontant le clavier il y avait une carte en dessous que je n’ai pas vu sur la vidéo ni sur les photos de iFixit.








Elle sert à quoi ?

P.S : en tapant PRINT PEEK (64447)
Il m’affiche 3 qui est en théorie extension mémoire


----------



## Big Ben (26 Mai 2020)

Oui et c’est écrit sur le bord de la carte 

Elle est pas bien peuplée tu pourra rajouter des chips de ram si besoin


----------



## woz86 (26 Mai 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Oui et c’est écrit sur le bord de la carte


Oui en effet  je dois avouer que je n’ai pas trop regardé ce qu’il y avait d’écrit dessus lorsque je l’ai démonter.

Elle est d’origine ou c’est une option ?


----------



## Big Ben (26 Mai 2020)

Difficile à dire, cette machine a très certainement été disponible avec et sans, je doute qu’il y ait un moyen de savoir si elle était là à l’achat ou si elle a été ajoutée


----------



## Louhans (18 Juin 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Petite astuce pour donner une deuxième jeunesse à la coque d’un PowerBook série G3.
> Suite à un modèle acheté sur lbc qui avait besoin d’un coup de propre.
> 
> Avant :
> ...


je fais une recherche (rayures à nettoyer sur un de mes MacBook) et je tombe là dessus
wouah ça a l'air efficace.
ça coûte dans les combien ce produit? ça marche pour les coques grises je suppose
je va regarder :--)
édit : je viens de voir des produits anti rayures sur bagnoles, ça coûte quelques euros... je suis un peu sceptique sur l'efficacité à vrai dire
sinon je regarde https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJSustfmERY ce tutoriel


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Juin 2020)

On vient de me donner un eMac... sacré morceau, ça pèse son poids, pas besoin de câble anti-vol ;-)



Un G4-1Ghz sous Tiger, avec 768Mo de RAM (512 + 256). Je vais fouiller dans mon bazar pour remplacer la barrette de 256 par une 512Mo, ça le boostera un peu.
Un bon nettoyage et il ira rejoindre ma petite collection ;-)
Il n'a pas de carte Aiport Extreme, je vais essayer d'en trouver une pour essayer le wifi. 
C'est une A1027 qui s'installe au dessus du lecteur DVD (un combo), il y a un cache fixé par 2 vis derrière la trappe basculante du lecteur DVD en face avant.


----------



## Invité (22 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un bon nettoyage et il ira rejoindre ma petite collection ;-)


Gag, pour la "petite" collection !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> On vient de me donner un eMac... sacré morceau, ça pèse son poids, pas besoin de câble anti-vol ;-)



Ah ça … Presque 23 kg, le voleur risque de ne pas pouvoir courir très vite, effectivement !


----------



## woz86 (23 Juin 2020)

Tient @gpbonneau tu dois avoir cela !


----------



## Gwen (23 Juin 2020)

C’est quoi  ? L’IMAGE est flou.


----------



## woz86 (23 Juin 2020)

C’est un Macintosh avec une coque transparente, @gpbonneau en à un.


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Juin 2020)

C'est un SE/30, je lui ai ajouté la souris transparente ;-) manque plus que le clavier.


----------



## Louhans (24 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est un SE/30, je lui ai ajouté la souris transparente ;-) manque plus que le clavier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci beaucoup pour ces photos ! 
c'est à la fois un voyage dans le temps hyper-poétique, et aussi un cours d'évolution des techniques, et aussi presque un happening contre l'obsolescence programmée :--) ! j'adore !!!!


----------



## woz86 (25 Juin 2020)

Un petit nouveau vient d’arriver hier dans ma collection :




Un Apple II GS complet avec ses deux lecteurs de disquettes 5"1/4 et 3"1/2 et son clavier d’origine.


----------



## woz86 (3 Juillet 2020)

De nouveau aménagement et rangement pour cette fin de semaine.


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Juillet 2020)

Encore un petit nouveau dans la collection grâce à Saxifrage27, merci à lui.
Un 7200/75 de 1995 :




Sorti à la suite du 7100 (le dernier en Nubus) avec donc le nouveau bus PCI, et en même temps que le 7500 placé en haut de la gamme (avec son processeur sur carte fille facile à upgrader plus tard en G3/G4).
Le 7200, placé en entrée de gamme, a un proc soudé à la carte mère (et un slot L2 inutilisable pour un upgrade G3/G4 :-( il faudra passer par une carte sur le bus PCI).
Celui-là est le premier modèle d'entrée de gamme, 75Mhz (sorti aussi en 90 et 120Mhz) et sans lecteur CD ! avec un écran Apple Multiple Scan 15" Display.


----------



## woz86 (10 Juillet 2020)

Il est propre en tout cas, c’est le système d’origine ou tu as installé une nouvelle version ?


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Juillet 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Il est propre en tout cas, c’est le système d’origine ou tu as installé une nouvelle version ?



Oui, il est propre à l'extérieur, et il a besoin d'un bon coup d'air comprimé à l'intérieur, la poussière et les mitons se sont accumulés, rien d'anormal ;-)
Je profite du grand nettoyage pour remplir les slots RAM, VRAM et cache, et pour le système (un 7.5 d'origine), je crois que je vais laisser le 8.5 du précédent propriétaire.


----------



## Invité (10 Juillet 2020)

Ouah, les gars vous avez un espace dédié qui fait peur !

En tous cas bravo à vous les collectionneurs !


----------



## woz86 (10 Juillet 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Ouah, les gars vous avez un espace dédié qui fait peur !


C’est vrai que ça prend un peu de place


----------



## woz86 (11 Juillet 2020)

Aujourd'hui j'ai continué a faire du rangement, surtout au niveau des câbles et branchements.
Tout mes ordinateurs (hors portables), sont brancher a des prises afin que je puisse m'en servir selon mes envies.
Et il y a pas mal de prises à gérer et j'ai fait une organisation de ceux-ci un peu plus propre et ordonné.
Car je pense que je ne dois pas être le seul à avoir plusieurs ordinateurs branchés à une multiprise et de jouer avec les prises afin de s'en servir.




En allant chez Leroy Merlin aujourd'hui, je suis tombé par hasard sur une petite boite pour cacher une multiprise, alors je l'ai prise car j'avais envie de trouver quelques chose afin de faire moins bordélique.










Sur une autre étagère j'ai le LC475 et l'Apple 2c et quand on voit tout le câblage :




Et l'autre étagère au dessus ou est mon Quadra 700 n'est pas trop chargé en câble :




J'ai trouvé un rouleur de scratch en grande surface, comme ça je range mes câbles proprement.

Ça prend du temps, mais on s'y retrouve mieux et chacune de mes multiprises à un interrupteur comme ça j'allume selon mes besoins.


----------



## woz86 (19 Juillet 2020)

Un nouvel aménagement suite à une virée chez #Ikea, des stores roulant fixer à mon armoire et mon étagère pour protéger les ordinateurs ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Juillet 2020)

Le Quadra 700, comme beaucoup de desktop Mac de l'époque a une prise 230v out alimenté uniquement quand le Mac est allumé. Idéal pour y brancher un écran (surtout qu'un LCD consomme beaucoup moins qu'un CRT). Il faut un câble d'alimentation spécial (type C13 in/out), Apple en fournissait avec ses écrans.
Ça te libère une prise sur ta multiprise, et c'est pratique : l'écran s'éteint en même temps que le Mac ;-)
Si tu en veux un dis-moi.


----------



## woz86 (19 Juillet 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le Quadra 700, comme beaucoup de desktop Mac de l'époque a une prise 230v out alimenté uniquement quand le Mac est allumé. Idéal pour y brancher un écran (surtout qu'un LCD consomme beaucoup moins qu'un CRT). Il faut un câble d'alimentation spécial (type C13 in/out), Apple en fournissait avec ses écrans.
> Ça te libère une prise sur ta multiprise, et c'est pratique : l'écran s'éteint en même temps que le Mac ;-)
> Si tu en veux un dis-moi.


Pas bête ce câble en effet, ça m’intéresse, une prise de gagner c’est toujours ça en plus j’ai aussi mon ImageWriter II a brancher que je n’ai pas encore fait.


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Juillet 2020)

C'est la saison des déménagements ;-) on vient de me donner une série de vieux Macs.
Merci aux 2 Serge ;-) celui qui me les a donné et celui qui m'a mis en contact avec lui 

Bon, à priori, des Macs entreposés depuis longtemps, à l'humidité... avec des dégâts :-(

4 SE/30, dont 2 avec les piles qui ont coulées :-( tout est mangé par la rouille, l'un deux a même servi de nid à souris 
1 en panne, la carte mère ne fonctionne pas (je vais faire d'autre tests...) mais le HD fonctionne 
et le dernier, qui fonctionne, est très sale.
Avec les quatre je devrait arriver à un restaurer un beau, pas pour moi j'en ai déjà plusieurs, mais pour l'ami Serge qui les a trouvé ;-)
Quelques photos ;-)






2 iMac Bondi Blue, un qui marche mais qui a besoin d'un gros nettoyage (mais sans souris ni clavier), et un autre démonté, HS (il était dehors), il servira a remettre en état le premier.



Un Mac IIsi avec la pile qui a coulée, complètement rouillé et mangé par l'acide... HS



2 Personal LaserWriter 320, avec des plastiques à revoir. Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, je les donne.



Et des accessoires, un lecteur CD externe 300Plus en bon état, un disque SCSI 40SC avec un gros 40Mo Quantum 5"1/4 à l'intérieur (butée à vérifier avant la mise en route sous peine de crash)...

Et au milieu de tous ça, une perle, conservée au chaud par son généreux donateur ;-) un Cube avec son écran monstrueux, un 17" CRT Apple Studio Display ADC. Ça faisait longtemps que j'attendais d'en trouver un )
Le Cube est propre (quelques petites rayures peu visible), il fonctionne bien.
Un bon nettoyage, j'ai remplacé les 3 barrettes 64Mo par trois barrettes 512Mo, installé Tiger et remplacé la carte video ATI Rage128Pro 16Mo par une NVIDIA GeForce2 TwinView 64Mo aussi en ADC pour avoir Quartz Extreme (une vieille récup sur un QuickSilver HS). C'est impeccable.
Je mettrais surement un mSATA à la place du HD et je dois bien avoir un proc plus rapide dans mon bazar (Sonnet ou GigaDesign).
Là il est branché sur un Studio Display 17" LCD que j'avais déjà :


...parce que le CRT... plus de 20kg et beaucoup de place à prévoir:



Le revêtement anti-reflet est parti sur une partie de l'écran à force de le nettoyer.


----------



## woz86 (20 Juillet 2020)

Belle donation, surtout le Cube, complet en plus avec le clavier, souris et les enceintes, une belle pièce qu’il te manquait @gpbonneau dans ta collection, celui-ci fait partie de mes objectifs à avoir, mais les vendeurs ne sont pas chaud de faire un envoi souvent vu la fragilité de la machine, je trouverai bien un jour.


----------



## woz86 (20 Juillet 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> 2 iMac Bondi Blue, un qui marche mais qui a besoin d'un gros nettoyage (mais sans souris ni clavier), et un autre démonté, HS (il était dehors), il servira a remettre en état le premier.


J’ai un clavier si ça t’intéresse, mais ce n’est pas la couleur du BB par contre.


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Juillet 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai un clavier si ça t’intéresse, mais ce n’est pas la couleur du BB par contre.


Je te dirais ça, quand j'attaquerais le nettoyage ;-) une souris j'en ai une c'est sûr mais le clavier je crois pas...
Je vais commencer par le SE/30...


----------



## woz86 (20 Juillet 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je te dirais ça, quand j'attaquerais le nettoyage ;-) une souris j'en ai une c'est sûr mais le clavier je crois pas...


C’est celui-ci :


----------



## woz86 (23 Juillet 2020)

Voici une belle collection :

https://jimmy.grew.al/collection/


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Août 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je te dirais ça, quand j'attaquerais le nettoyage ;-) une souris j'en ai une c'est sûr mais le clavier je crois pas...
> Je vais commencer par le SE/30...


C'est bon, j'ai finis le SE/30, quelques photos dans un post...
Je devrais arriver à en sauver un autre, mais la carte mère a besoin de nouveaux condos, après ça elle redémarrera peut-être...

Moins de chance avec le Bondi Blue... il démarre bien, mais après quelques clic-clic, plus de vidéo... dommage j'avais démonté les plastiques sans faire de casse pour commencer à les nettoyer. 

Le IIsi semble connaitre une nouvelle vie chez bibilit, nettoyage en cours...

Devant le peu d'intérêt, les imprimantes Canon sont partis à la déchèterie...

Je continu sur le Cube et je vais nettoyer l'imposant 17" CRT Apple Studio Display ADC, même si il ne prendra pas place sur mon bureau  il est énorme. Je préfère le Studio Display 17" LCD


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2020)

Bon, eh bien, voici le 520c que je viens de recevoir (de chez Berthold, que je remercie une fois encore) :



Bon, je vais faire aussi des photos de mon élevage de Palourdes, sans doute demain, je repasserais par ici.


----------



## woz86 (5 Septembre 2020)

Il n’y a pas un souci au niveau de l’écran ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2020)

Si, mais il ne se voit pas sur la photo, en bas à gauche, à quelques pixels du bord gauche, il y a la moitié d'une colonne de pixels qui s'affiche en vert fixe, le plus curieux, c'est que ça ne monte pas en haut de l'écran, seulement à la moitié. Cela dit, vu que c'est tout près du bord, ça n'est pas gênant, en utilisation, ça ne se remarque même pas.

Par contre, pour "nourrir" la bête de quelques vieux softs, j'ai utilisé mon disque externe SCSI, et transféré ces logiciels depuis un de mes 1400, ce qui m'a permis de remarquer que l'écran du 520c est de bien meilleure qualité que celui du 1400, sur celui du 1400 (et ça doit être d'origine, vu que ça me fait la même chose sur les deux que j'ai), je n'arrête pas de "perdre" (de l'œil) le curseur de la souris, il faut à chaque fois l'agiter un bon moment pour le retrouver. ça n'arrive pas avec le 520 où on se croirait presque sur un écran "matrice active", tellement il est stable.

EDIT : Ah, je viens de comprendre la question ! Non, sur la photo, c'est l'affichage d'un des tests vidéo de Norton Utility !


----------



## woz86 (5 Septembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : Ah, je viens de comprendre la question ! Non, sur la photo, c'est l'affichage d'un des tests vidéo de Norton Utility !


Ok, car je me suis dit, l’écran a un problème.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2020)

Bon, chose promise chose due ; voici mon élevage de palourdes :




Le Tangerine est sous 8.6, il est en config 160 Mo/3,2 Go, le Blueberry est lui sous 9.2.2 et est en config 96 Mo/10 Go.

Je pense qu'à un ou l'autre moment (quand j'aurais le courage, vu le bordel que c'est pour changer le disque sur cette machine, je suis bien placé pour le savoir, je me rappelle encore quand j'ai changé celui du Blueberry), le Tangerine verra sa capacité de stockage passer à 20 Go, vu qu'il me reste un disque IDE de cette capacité dans mes archives, mais je pense le laisser en 8.6 (j'ai ses CD d'installation et de restauration).

Vous noterez que le Blueberry n'a pas de fil à la patte, j'ai remplacé les éléments H.S. de sa batterie par d'autres tirés d'une batterie de Titanium qui n'en avait que trois de morts (celle de Ti a 12 éléments, celle de Palourde 8 seulement). Le Tangerine, lui a une batterie complètement H.S., j'ai cherché sur la toile pour la remplacer, j'en ai trouvé une à 27€ (en promo au lieu de 74) sur un site chinois, sur d'autres sites, j'ai trouvé à 48€, 56€, 280€ et même 400€ … Ces deux derniers sur des sites américains, résultat, j'imagine, de la guéguerre Donald Trump v/s Xi Jinping


----------



## Invité (5 Septembre 2020)

Fallait oser quand même pour sortir des portables comme ça.

A côté l'iMac G3 est assez soft…


----------



## woz86 (5 Septembre 2020)

J’ai les d’eux même, sauf qu’il faut que je change la dalle du Tangerine qui es HS, @dandu m’en a fourni une que je dois installer, mais je n’ai pas encore pris le temps de le faire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2020)

Le problème, avec ces machines, c'est le rétro-éclairage faiblard, difficiles à utiliser en extérieur ou sous un éclairage intense !


----------



## melaure (7 Septembre 2020)

Oui ca devient faible avec le temps mais bon ça va quand même.

Après élevage ... y en a que deux ...

Voici les miennes : 6 unités !


----------



## woz86 (8 Octobre 2020)

J’ai reçu aujourd’hui un PowerBook 190cs trouvé sur le bon coin pour 50€ avec tout un tas d’accessoires.










C’est un modèle avec le clavier Qwerty et le système en anglais.
Il fonctionne très bien, il y a un peu de tout dessus, donc un peu de ménage à faire.
Après j’ai eu pas mal de choses, câbles, cartes et logiciels.






















Beaucoup de choses en anglais (après renseignement, l’ancienne propriétaire était formatrice en anglais).
Il y a plusieurs cartes PMCIA dont une aussi insérée dans son emplacement sur le PowerBook.
Si certains peuvent m’éclairer sur les logiciels et accessoires, merci !


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Octobre 2020)

Un 190cs avec 40mo de RAM (le max) c'est pas mal.
Il était proposé avec un écran FSTN (matrice passive) N&B ou couleur.
A surveiller sur cette machine, les charnières plutôt fragile (la coque en plastique où elles sont fixées surtout, qui cassait souvent), et la prise de l'adaptateur secteur, trop petite et fragile, à manier avec précaution.

Pour le clavier AZERTY, ça se trouve (sur une machine HS) c'est le même que sur le 5300.

Sortie aprés la série 5xx, il a perdu le port ethernet intégré, c'est pour ça qu'on le trouve souvent avec une carte PCMCIA Ethernet (une carte EtherLink ici, et le câble avec une prise coaxial et RJ45 qui se branche dessus).

Il y a un câble pour brancher un écran externe en DB15 Mac (en haut à gauche), et avec le petit câble qui servait d'adaptateur (avec une prise VGA et une DB15). Tu dois pouvoir y brancher un écran externe de PC.
Le 190cs doit donc avoir l'option "video externe" (une petite carte video à l'intérieur avec une prise à l'arrière).





Les autres sont des câbles SCSI (HDI-30/Centronics), et aussi une souris 3 boutons Logitech.

La carte PCMCIA SCSI doit être une carte pour notebook PC... le SCSI était en standard sur le Mac, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt.

PowerPrint, c'était un câble série mini-Din vers Parallèle avec un soft (des drivers) pour imprimer sur des imprimantes PC de l'époque.

L'intrus, c'est la barrette RAM 512Mo PC2700, plutôt prévus pour un PowerBook G4 (2003/2004), pas pour une 190cs de 1995 ;-)
Peut-être que la carte SCSI allait sur un G4 pour y connecter les "vieux" HD externe SCSI du 190cs (ou un scanner) ?

Le soft MagicMac, c'est intéressant ça. Je connais pas, mais ça semble être une implantation d'un OS compatible Atari sur Mac ??
A essayer ;-)

C'est le plus drôle quand tu récupères des vielles machines, quand il y a tout un bazar avec, parfois on y trouve des petites perles ;-))


----------



## woz86 (11 Octobre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> La carte PCMCIA SCSI doit être une carte pour notebook PC... le SCSI était en standard sur le Mac, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt.


C’est quelques choses de pas forcément utiles alors ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2020)

Si, *si tu trouves les pilotes Mac*, ça peut permettre de mettre du SCSI sur un Mac qui en est dépourvu (un Mac "Firewire" comme ton Pismo, par exemple).


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

Nouvelle MAJ

Cela fait 67 Macs pour moi 

Apple IIe (en boite complet, deuxième mains, acheté en 2009)
Apple IIe (enhanced) en boite + carte 80 colonne Apple boite + souris Applemouse2 (boite)
Apple IIe (loose)
Apple IIe (pour pièces)
Macintosh 128K (upgrade 512K)
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh Plus (spare)
Macintosh SE/30 (écran HS)
Macintosh Classic II
Macintosh II
Macintosh LC I
Macintosh LC II
Macintosh LC II
Macintosh LC III
Macintosh LC III
Macintosh LC 475
Macintosh LC 630
Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC
Powermac 6200/75
Powermac 4400/200
Powermac 6500/250
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz => et OS X 10.3
Powermac G3 233 Mhz desktop
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz (et 2Go de ram)
Powermac G4 Cube 450 Mhz
Powermac G4 DA 733 Mhz
Powermac G4 MDD Bi 1.25 Ghz
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP) 
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP)
Powermac G5 1.6 Ghz
Powermac G5 Simple Core 1.6 Ghz
Powermac G5 Dual Core 2.7 Ghz
Powermac G5 Dual Core 2.3 Ghz
Powermac G5 Quad 4x2.5 Ghz, 8 Go DDR2, 500 Go
Powermac G5 Quad 4x2.5 Ghz, 16 Go DDR2, Quadro FX5600
Performa 5400/160
iMac G3 DV (été 2001) Snow 600 Mhz
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 333 Mhz rev B (parfait état)
iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz ( complet en boite)
iMac G4 20" 1.25 Ghz (complet en boite)
iMac G5 17" 1.8 Ghz RevA
iMac G5 17" 1.8 Ghz RevA
eMac G4 17" 1.42 Ghz (complet en boite comme neuf)
Mac Mini G4 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook 100
Powerbook 100 (pour les pièces)
Powerbook 100 (et de trois, pas un seul DD fonctionnel ...)
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300CS
Powerbook G3 Bronze (inverter HS)
Powerbook G4 Titanium 500 Mhz
Powerbook G4 Titanium DVI 800 Mhz (en pièces)
Powerbook G4 Titanium DVI 1 Ghz (comme neuf !)
Powerbook G4 12" alu 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.33 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook G4 17" alu 1.67 Ghz (comme neuf !)
iBook G3 12" palourde 400 Mhz
iBook G3 12" dual-usb 500 Mhz
iBook G3 12" 600 Mhz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz
Macbook Pro Alu 2008 17" C2D 2.5 Ghz, FHD
Macbook Pro Unibody 15" 2008 C2D 2.8 Ghz, 8 Go, 9400m+9600mGT,
Mac Pro 1,1 Quad 2x2.66 Ghz, 4 Go, 640 Go, 7300GT
Mac Pro 2,1 Octo 2x3.0 Ghz, 12 Go, 2x500 Go, FX 4500


iPod et autres :

Apple iSub
iPod Nano 4th Gen Bleu 8GB
iPhone Edge 2G 8 Gb (sous 1.1.4)
iPhone 3G 8Gb (sous 3.1.2)
iPhone 3Gs 16 Gb (sous 6.0.1)
iPad 1 16 Gb (sous 5.1.1)
Newton MessagePad 120 (en boite comme neuf)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2020)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Nouvelle MAJ
> 
> Cela fait 67 Macs pour moi


J'ai beau recompter, je n'en trouve que 64 !

Ah, un détail : l'Apple II *n'est pas* un Mac. Les trois premiers de la liste auraient donc du figurer à la rubrique "iPod et autres :"


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Octobre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai beau recompter, je n'en trouve que 64 !
> 
> Ah, un détail : l'Apple II *n'est pas* un Mac. Les trois premiers de la liste auraient donc du figurer à la rubrique "iPod et autres :"


Pascal, tu à en effet raison, les Apple 1/2/3 et le Lisa, ne peuvent en effet être classés avec les "Mac", j'ai "simplifier" mais je vais corriger si ça dérange.

Pour le deuxième, mon éditeur de texte ne trouve pas 67 mais 68 lignes distinctes, j'ai bien évidement compté les doublons, il s'agit donc du nombre total de machines, sans compter les doublons (j'ai pas vérifié) mais le 64 est probable.


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Octobre 2020)

EDIT : Nouveau post pour prendre en compte les suggestions de Pascal77 

Cela fait 68 Machines frappées d'une Pomme pour moi 

-- Apple II --

Apple IIe (en boite complet, deuxième mains, acheté en 2009)
Apple IIe (enhanced) en boite + carte 80 colonne Apple boite + souris Applemouse2 (boite)
Apple IIe (loose)
Apple IIe (pour pièces)

-- Macintosh --

Monobloc :
Macintosh 128K (upgrade 512K)
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh Plus (spare)
Macintosh SE/30 (écran HS)
Macintosh Classic II

Macintosh II :

Macintosh II

Boites à pizza :

Macintosh LC I
Macintosh LC II
Macintosh LC II
Macintosh LC III
Macintosh LC III
Macintosh LC 475
Macintosh LC 630

Powermac :

Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC
Powermac 6200/75
Powermac 4400/200
Powermac 6500/250
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz => et OS X 10.3
Powermac G3 233 Mhz desktop
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz (et 2Go de ram)
Powermac G4 Cube 450 Mhz
Powermac G4 DA 733 Mhz
Powermac G4 MDD Bi 1.25 Ghz
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP) 
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP)
Powermac G5 1.6 Ghz
Powermac G5 Simple Core 1.6 Ghz
Powermac G5 Dual Core 2.7 Ghz
Powermac G5 Dual Core 2.3 Ghz
Powermac G5 Quad 4x2.5 Ghz, 8 Go DDR2, 500 Go
Powermac G5 Quad 4x2.5 Ghz, 16 Go DDR2, Quadro FX5600

Tout en un :

Performa 5400/160
iMac G3 DV (été 2001) Snow 600 Mhz
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 333 Mhz rev B (parfait état)
iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz ( complet en boite)
iMac G4 20" 1.25 Ghz (complet en boite)
iMac G5 17" 1.8 Ghz RevA
iMac G5 17" 1.8 Ghz RevA
eMac G4 17" 1.42 Ghz (complet en boite comme neuf)

Petit format :

Mac Mini G4 1.5 Ghz

Portables :

Powerbook 100 (viens d'etre recap, 100% OK, batterie passée au lipo, reste un dd à sourcer)
Powerbook 100 (pour les pièces)
Powerbook 100 (et de trois, pas un seul DD fonctionnel ...)
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300CS
Powerbook G3 Bronze (inverter HS)
Powerbook G4 Titanium 500 Mhz
Powerbook G4 Titanium DVI 800 Mhz (en pièces)
Powerbook G4 Titanium DVI 1 Ghz (comme neuf !)
Powerbook G4 12" alu 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.33 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook G4 17" alu 1.67 Ghz (comme neuf !)
iBook G3 12" palourde 400 Mhz
iBook G3 12" dual-usb 500 Mhz
iBook G3 12" 600 Mhz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz

-- Les Intel --

Macbook Pro Alu 2008 17" C2D 2.5 Ghz, FHD
Macbook Pro Unibody 15" 2008 C2D 2.8 Ghz, 8 Go, 9400m+9600mGT,
Mac Pro 1,1 Quad 2x2.66 Ghz, 4 Go, 640 Go, 7300GT
Mac Pro 2,1 Octo 2x3.0 Ghz, 12 Go, 2x500 Go, FX 4500


-- iDevices --

Apple iSub (en fait c'est fabriqué par HK)
iPod Nano 4th Gen Bleu 8GB
iPhone Edge 2G 8 Gb (sous 1.1.4)
iPhone 3G 8Gb (sous 3.1.2)
iPhone 3Gs 16 Gb (sous 6.0.1)
iPad 1 16 Gb (sous 5.1.1)
Newton MessagePad 120 (en boite comme neuf)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2020)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Pascal, tu à en effet raison, les Apple 1/2/3 et le Lisa, ne peuvent en effet être classés avec les "Mac", j'ai "simplifier" mais je vais corriger si ça dérange.


Mais nan, c'était juste pour te taquiner !


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Octobre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais nan, c'était juste pour te taquiner !


Ah bah je n'avais rien compris en fait 

Tiens j'ai vu ton message concernant ton Powerbook 520C et la ligne de pixel morte (vert) qui s'affiche, c'est bien un défaut du contrôleur, le fait qu'elle ne s'affiche que sur la moitié de l'écran est normal, il s'agit d'un écran à matrice passive (DSTN) ou un dual-scan, la partie haute et basse de l'écran son gérés de manière indépendante et le rafraîchissement se fait sur l'une puis l'autre. L'écran est donc scindé en deux à l'horizontal.

Donc si un des driver de colonne (ou sa connectique) pose soucis, c'est exactement le symptôme qui devrait apparaître.

Après sur ta machine, ça ne semble pas bien méchant 

Je voulais juste donner une explication.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2020)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Ah bah je n'avais rien compris en fait
> 
> Tiens j'ai vu ton message concernant ton Powerbook 520C et la ligne de pixel morte (vert) qui s'affiche, c'est bien un défaut du contrôleur, le fait qu'elle ne s'affiche que sur la moitié de l'écran est normal, il s'agit d'un écran à matrice passive (DSTN) ou un dual-scan, la partie haute et basse de l'écran son gérés de manière indépendante et le rafraîchissement se fait sur l'une puis l'autre. L'écran est donc scindé en deux à l'horizontal.
> 
> ...


Ben merci pour l'explication, comme ça, je sais d'où ça vient, il est vrai que je n'ai pas trop l'habitude des écrans couleur à matrice passive. Cela dit, vu où c'est situé, c'est vrai que ça n'est pas gênant, en utilisation, on le remarque à peine.


----------



## woz86 (23 Octobre 2020)

J’ai continué le rangement dans mon garage avec mon plan de travail pour le bricolage de mes Macintosh.




Et toujours un peu d’aménagement sur les étagères.







C’est toujours un peu le casse tête pour tout ranger correctement.


----------



## Invité (23 Octobre 2020)

Ah ouais, clean…
Faut pas que je montre ça à ma femme qui râle parce que j'en fous partout au grenier.
Bon quand je vois ces rangements elle n'a pas tord…


----------



## woz86 (30 Octobre 2020)

Je viens de recevoir aujourd’hui un PowerBook 180 PowerBop que j’ai trouvé sur eBay pour 50€ (l’ordinateur, le lecteur externe, une souris et une sacoche Targus).
J’ai déjà commencé par enlever la batterie qui commençait à gonfler.
Je l’ai branché pour le démarrer, il s’allume le son comme un carillon au démarrage et rien d’autre.
Quand j’aurai le temps, je vais essayer de le démonter voir ce qu’il peut avoir, le rénover peut être pas mal, sachant que c’est un modèle assez rare (100 exemplaires vu sur Wikipedia).










Après il n’est pas en trop mauvais état, un nettoyage à prévoir, la trappe arrière est présente, pas de choc, juste un pied ajuste de l’arrière un petit morceau cassé, mais je pense qu’il est possible de le remplacer.


----------



## Big Ben (31 Octobre 2020)

Un powerbop. À 50€.

Que.. quoi!? Comment ?!?

Cette chance! C’est limite de l’indécence :’)


----------



## woz86 (31 Octobre 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Un powerbop. À 50€.
> 
> Que.. quoi!? Comment ?!?
> 
> Cette chance! C’est limite de l’indécence :’)


Oui quand je l’ai vu, je l’ai acheté direct.


----------



## dandu (31 Octobre 2020)

J'avais payé le mien moins de 20 € (certes, en 2014).

La partie amusante, c'est essayer de faire fonctionner le modem sans fil (mais faut trouver une station Bi-Bop)


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Novembre 2020)

J'ai failli acheter un PowerBop il y pas mal de temps maintenant, dans ces prix là... mais, comme tu dis, pour le faire fonctionner faut du matériel (la borne Bi-Bop personnelle) introuvable... j'ai renoncé.

Sinon, c'est un Powerbook 180, avec, au mieux, un écran qui fonctionne mal (effet tunnel) comme tous les 180 que j'ai eu.

Pour la rareté, pourquoi pas, sur une étagère, avec l'antenne sortie, ça peut faire son effet ;-) avec le téléphone Bi-Bop à coté, il y en a de temps en temps sur la baie.


----------



## woz86 (1 Novembre 2020)

Je l’ai pris car je trouvais que niveau prix c’était correct et que ça faisait un modèle sympas dans ma collection, même si je sais que l’on ne peut pas faire fonctionner le système Bi-bop.
Je vais déjà avant tout regarder pour le rénover et ça me fera un PowerBook 180 dans ma collection.


----------



## dandu (1 Novembre 2020)

Ben le système Bi-Bop, ça pose pas vraiment de soucis à faire fonctionner quand on a la borne. Sur le coup, c'est plutôt efficace et y a pas mal de gens qui utilisaient les bornes comme du DECT à la fin du Bi-Bop (bon, on fait mieux maintenant évidemment).

Les bornes, ça se trouve, j'en ai eu plusieurs, c'est pas si rare, tant qu'on évite les gens qui pensent que ça vaut des milliers d'euros. Même chose ppur les téléphones, les Sagem c'est courant.

Après, c'est surtout que c'est un Mac vraiment rare, ça doit être le truc "officiel" le moins produit.


----------



## woz86 (1 Novembre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> Après, c'est surtout que c'est un Mac vraiment rare, ça doit être le truc "officiel" le moins produit.


Oui, j’ai lu sur Wikipedia, qu’il y a eu que 100 exemplaires, ça n’a pas la même valeur, mais il y a eu plus d’exemplaires de l’Apple 1.


----------



## Big Ben (3 Novembre 2020)

Voilà je suis trop jaloux.
J’en veux un ._.


----------



## dandu (3 Novembre 2020)

Franchement, ça se trouve : faut juste avoir des recherches sur les PowerBook 180 et avoir l'oeil. On en voit parfois par des gens qui savent pas ce que c'est.


----------



## woz86 (3 Novembre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> On en voit parfois par des gens qui savent pas ce que c'est.


Pour les vendre à ce prix là, c’est clair qu’il ne savent pas et quand tu vois des Macintosh Classic à plus de 300€ :-(


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> quand tu vois des Macintosh Classic à plus de 300€ :-(


Après, s'ils trouvent des pigeons pour les payer ce prix là …


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Pour les vendre à ce prix là, c’est clair qu’il ne savent pas et quand tu vois des Macintosh Classic à plus de 300€ :-(


Est-ce qu'ils partent à ce prix ???


----------



## woz86 (4 Novembre 2020)

J’espère que non, car déjà avoir un Classic qui fonctionne est une bonne chose, alors en acheter un dans son jus...
Sur les photos, oui il fonctionne, mais pour combien de temps.
Il y en a un en vente sur lbc entièrement restaurée à 300€.

Je recherche un Macintosh FDHD pour mettre dans ma collection, j’en ai vu un sur eBay en enchères, mais actuellement il y est encore avec une enchère à 213€, j’ai laissé tomber, sachant qu’il y a un bon nettoyage à faire et que le lecteur de disquette fonctionne mal (marqué sur l’annonce).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Novembre 2020)

Voici la collection de l'ancien employeur à Maman, je crois qu'il veux en vendre. 















Il m'a aidé hier a faire ma bootable grâce à la manip' de @IRONHIDE49 et aujourd'hui c'est @macomaniac. 
UN GRAND MERCI LES GARS. Je pense mériter mes coupes de champ' ce soir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Novembre 2020)




----------



## melaure (11 Novembre 2020)

Il devrait les mettre en petites annonces et proposer des prix.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2020)

Je confirme, si ils étaient dans mes prix, je prendrais bien le Pismo et le 150 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Voici le détail, ci un modérateur pouvait l'insérer avec le post #660.

L’emac g4 et le très vieux portable 100€ chacun
L’iMac g5, 180€
L’emac g4 et l’iMac g5 sont avec une installation neuve, avec l’os le plus récent qu’ils peuvent supporter
Il y a aussi d’installer Mac OS 9 et Windows xp
Et il y a plusieurs émulateurs de retrogaming avec beaucoup de jeux pré installés. Merci


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> L’emac g4 et le très vieux portable 100€ chacun


l’eMac a 100€ ça fait cher et le PowerBook 150 aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Novembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> l’eMac a 100€ ça fait cher et le PowerBook 150 aussi.


je ne fait que transmettre, le collègue en question est membre mais a perdu ses identifiants


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> je ne fait que transmettre, le collègue en question est membres mais a perdu ses identifiants


Pas de soucis, rassure-toi !


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2020)

Ha oui iMac G5 donc pas Intel, faut voir si les condos sont pas proches de lâcher (problème connu de l'iMac G5).


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2020)

Ce midi, en mettant mon lecteur Zip sur mon PowerBook 520c, j’ai eu cette erreur alors que je ne l’ai pas eu auparavant.







Quel est le problème ?


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2020)

Jamais vu ça ... zip scsi ? Tu n'as pas mis 0 ou 7 comme ID ?


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2020)

Oui Zip SCSI avec un adaptateur, je l’ai utilisé en début de semaine et je n’ai eu aucun soucis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2020)

Si c'est le modèle en "L", vérifie le bouton sur ton adaptateur, il doit être en position "dock" (l'équivalent du démarrage avec "pomme T" des mac "open firmware", le mode "Target").

Gilles, les ZIP SCSI, tu n'as le choix qu'entre deux adresses SCSI, de mémoire, c'est 4 ou 5.

WheelNelly, tu diras à ton collègue qu'il est beaucoup trop cher, ça ne vaut absolument pas ce prix là, pour les deux portables, je ne donnerais pas plus de 50 - 60 € (pour les deux, hein, pas "chacun"). La troisième lettre de "collectionneur" est un "L", pas un "N" !


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je confirme, si ils étaient dans mes prix, je prendrais bien le Pismo et le 150 !


A vue de nez c'est plutôt un 170 (le 150 à un marquage à droite de l'écran, pas à gauche, et le 140 à un écran à matrice passive bien moins net que celui de la photo).
Et vue ce qu'il y a à l'écran, il a démarré sur la disquette d'installation du système, donc HD possiblement HS (c'est pas étonnant).
Faut voir l'état des charnières... 100€ c'est bien trop cher, pas facile à restaurer ces petits portables.


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> A vue de nez c'est plutôt un 170 (le 150 à un marquage à droite de l'écran, pas à gauche, et le 140 à un écran à matrice passive bien moins net que celui de la photo)


Bien vu @gpbonneau c’est un PowerBook 170 en effet.


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Novembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Ce midi, en mettant mon lecteur Zip sur mon PowerBook 520c, j’ai eu cette erreur alors que je ne l’ai pas eu auparavant.
> 
> Quel est le problème ?


Tu as démarré en mode Target, avec ton adaptateur SCSI qui doit avoir un interrupteur pour choisir le fonctionnement "normal" ou "target", tu pouvais ainsi le relié à un autre Mac via SCSI et voir le disque dur du portable sur le finder du Mac (ici en SCSI 2, réglable sur le PowerBook via un Tableau de Bord).
Regardes ici, Dandu l'explique bien :





						PowerBook, SCSI et mode Target : comment j’ai sauvé mon PowerBop | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com
				




A l'époque, Apple vendait (bien cher) un câble SCSI spécial pour le mode Target. L'adaptateur est bien plus pratique.


----------



## haffem (12 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir les collectionneurs,
J'ai retrouvé mes identifiants, je m'étais inscrit en 2005.
Merci Whellnelly d'avoir postée les photos.

Vous avez raisons, les prix sont élevés, mais en principe, j'arrive à les vendre relativement chère, car, j'optimise les installations pour les rendres encore utilisable à ce jour et j'ajoute les logiciels tombés en abandonware que les gens souhaitent avoir. 
De plus, je met les 2 OS dessus, à savoir, le plus récent que la machine peut supporter de manière officiel ou non et mac OS 9 sur une autre partition, si le mac le supporte (Emac g4) ou via sheepshaver si il est trop récent (PPC G5). J'installe aussi windows xp pro via virtual PC et enfin, je rajoute les émulateurs des consoles vintages (nes, snes, megadrive, etc) et ordinateurs ancien type amstrad cpc ou amiga 500.

Pour info, seul l'Imac G5 et l'Emac sont à vendre ainsi paramétré.
Je trouve des personnes sur leboncoin ou Ebay, qui comme cela, peuvent acquérir pour un budget somme toute raisonnable, un ordinateur avec les programmes dont ils ont besoins, qui leur permet de relever les mails ou se rendre sur le Net, de se dépanner s'ils ont des vieux documents créés sous OS 9 qu'ils souhaitent récupérer et peuvent toujours utiliser en dépannage un PC. Bien sur, s'ils sont fan de rétrogaming jouer sur une machine avec le même rendu que les télé cathodiques (valable sur l'EMAC).

J'ai surtout vendu des Imac G3, ainsi paramétrés ; p rincipalementà des rétrogameurs qui s'en servent aussi de Juke box à l'occasion, du fait de la qualité sonore des Imac G3. 

Le powerbook 170 a une charnière réparée, il manque la petite trappe arrière qui était très fragile et effectivement, le DD est HS, par contre, il est absolument complet, avec ses disquettes, et ses documentations d'origines, seul manque la boite.

Je suis surtout un amoureux des powerbook G3, j'en possède de mémoire 5, donc 4 pismo et 1 lombard (que je garde pour le scsi)
Les powerbook G3, ne sont donc pas à vendre. Si l'un d'entre vous connais une combine pour retrouver ou refaire les batteries de powerbook G3, je suis toute ouies.

Voici quelques photos du powerbook 170 :
Je l'avais acheté d'occasion en 1998, s'il intéresse quelqu'un du forum pour lui redonner une seconde jeunesse, je suis à l'écoute de vos offres.


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Novembre 2020)

Les petits HD 2.5" Conner en panne des premiers PowerBook sont sauvable, j'en ai réparé plus d'une dizaine déjà (mais c'est toujours risqué)





						HD SCSI 2"1/2 Conner
					

Comme je jette rien (on se refait pas) j'ai accumulé au fil du temps des petits disque dur SCSI en 2"1/2, en panne, qui étaient installés dans les PowerBook série 100 (sauf le 150 qui est IDE, comme le 190, un peu à part de la famille). Et puis il y a un mois je suis tombé sur ça ...




					forums.macg.co
				




Mais les trous dans le capot pour rafistoler les charnières c'est moins fun... il y avait moyen de faire mieux https://forums.macg.co/threads/les-powerbook-170-danthony.1299344/

L'écran du 170 est bien, à matrice active, c'était le top à l'époque, bien mieux que le 140/145 à matrice passive (qui vieillissent mal en plus).

J'ai surement les pièces qu'il faut pour le remettre en état d'origine dans mon bazar, si tu me le donnes, sinon ça vaut pas le coup


----------



## Invité (12 Novembre 2020)

Aïe la différence entre entre l'offre et la demande…


----------



## haffem (12 Novembre 2020)

Merci beaucoup pour la combine du hdd, je vais essayer ça très rapidement ; de toute façon, je ne risque pas grand chose.
Les 2 perçages, j'ai fais ça dans le début des années 2000, à l'époque, j'ai fais au plus pressé pour pouvoir continuer à m'en servir professionnellement. Maintenant, avec le recul et vu que c'est devenu rare, c'est vrai que c'est plus choquant.
A l'époque, j'avais cherché sur les petites annonces des journaux gratuit, pendant longtemps un 170, je ne voulais pas d'un 145, justement, parce que je savais pour les différences d'écrans.
Si j'arrive à sauver le disque dur qui a bien le symptôme du bras qui reste"collé", je serai content de le voir redémarrer.
La suite plus tard


----------



## woz86 (13 Novembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu as démarré en mode Target, avec ton adaptateur SCSI qui doit avoir un interrupteur pour choisir le fonctionnement "normal" ou "target", tu pouvais ainsi le relié à un autre Mac via SCSI et voir le disque dur du portable sur le finder du Mac (ici en SCSI 2, réglable sur le PowerBook via un Tableau de Bord).


J’ai refait un test en mettant l’adaptateur en mode SCSI, mais lorsque le PowerBook démarre j’ai toujours le message suivant :


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Novembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai refait un test en mettant l’adaptateur en mode SCSI, mais lorsque le PowerBook démarre j’ai toujours le message suivant :


Rassures-moi, sans l'adaptateur il fonctionne bien ?
Si c'est le cas, essaie avec un autre câble...


----------



## woz86 (13 Novembre 2020)

Oui sans l’adaptateur il fonctionne sans soucis, mais dès que la prise de l’adaptateur est branché ça bug, même avec le lecteur Zip non allumé.


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Novembre 2020)

Je pense que c'est l'adaptateur qui a un problème, peut-être un problème avec le switch qui permet de connecter/déconnecter la pin 30 (manquante sur un câble HDI-30 standard) ou une broche tordue ?

Apple vendait 2 câbles, le standard avec 29-pin et le spécial "disk mode" (mode target) avec 30-pin, bien cher comme tous les câbles Apple.
Avec l'adaptateur à switch qui remplace les 2, proposé par d'autres marques, c'était plus simple et bien moins cher (sauf en cas de panne du switch ;-)





En haut à gauche sur la prise de gauche, celle du câble standard, il manque la pin 30 qui permet d'activer le mode target, qui est présente sur la prise de droite, celle du câble spécial "disk mode".

Essaie de trouver un autre câble SCSI pour t'assurer que le bus fonctionne bien.


----------



## woz86 (13 Novembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Essaie de trouver un autre câble SCSI pour t'assurer que le bus fonctionne bien.


Je vais prendre le câble de mon deuxième lecteur Zip qui est sur l’un de mes SE30 pour essayer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2020)

Ça, c'est un autre problème, premier truc à tester : débranche l'adaptateur, et vois si ça fait pareil ou non, si oui, alors ça ne vient pas de lui, si non, il faudra en tester un autre. L'hypothèse suivante, si ça ne vient pas de l'adaptateur, c'est un fichier quelconque endommagé ou manquant dans ton dossier système. Essaie de démarrer en désactivant les extensions, si ça marche, alors remets les une par une s'il y en a peu, ou utilise la méthode "par moitiés" s'il y en a plus.

La méthode "par moitié" : tu mets la moitié des extensions et tu démarres : si ça fonctionne, tu mets la moitié du reste, si ça ne fonctionne pas, tu enlèves la moitié de ce que tu as mis. tu procèdes ainsi jusqu'à identifier la responsable du problème : à chaque démarrage où ça marche, tu ajoutes (en notant lesquelles) la moitié de ce que tu n'as pas encore mis, si ça plante, tu enlèves la moitié de ce que tu as ajouté la dernière fois et tu re-testes, et ainsi de suite jusqu'à ce qu'il n'en reste que deux, là, tu les ajoutes une par une, et tu sauras vite laquelle fout la zone.


----------



## Invité (14 Novembre 2020)

Vive Conflict Catcher qui fait ça (presque) tout seul


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Vive Conflict Catcher qui fait ça (presque) tout seul


Certes, mais vas trouver une licence CC utilisable avec un système aussi ancien aujourd'hui (déjà, trouver le soft lui-même) !


----------



## haffem (14 Novembre 2020)

Coucou,
Merci beaucoup gpbonneau, graçe à toi, mon powerbook 170 re-fonctionne


----------



## Invité (14 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certes, mais vas trouver une licence CC utilisable avec un système aussi ancien aujourd'hui (déjà, trouver le soft lui-même) !


Peut être la version 3 que j'ai eu en "bundle" avec mon Starmax ?
C'était pour Os7.6


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Novembre 2020)

haffem a dit:


> Coucou,
> Merci beaucoup gpbonneau, graçe à toi, mon powerbook 170 re-fonctionne


Super, ça marche assez bien, mais je ne peux pas te garantir combien de temps ;-)
Cette panne était assez courante sur ces disques, elle apparaissait au bout de 2/3 ans d'utilisation environ voir moins, et quand tu les remets en route aujourd'hui, tu retrouves l'état du disque tel qu'il était il y a une vingtaine d'année au moins


----------



## haffem (15 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Oui, c'est exactement ça, je l'ai retrouvé comme je l'avais laissé, il y a 20 ans.
Mais effectivement, ça n'aura pas duré, il ne fonctionne à nouveau plus. En fait, il essaye de se lancer, on l'entend, mais le disque est comme collé et ne parvient pas à tourner
J'ai regardé pour en acheter un autre, histoire de le ressusciter plus durablement, mais c'est difficile à trouver et hors de prix quand il y en a un de disponible (ebay)
Merci en tout cas


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Novembre 2020)

En fait, c'est toujours le même problème... le bras reste collé, comme le processus de mise en route ne fonctionne pas, le disque finis par s'arrêter. Il faut bien laisser durcir le gel pour que le bras ne se colle pas de nouveau.

Ces petits disques SCSI en 2.5" sont introuvable aujourd'hui. Apple était pratiquement le seul à en utiliser sur ses PowerBook jusqu'en 95 environ (avec la fin de la série 5xx), remplacé ensuite par des disques IDE. Alors que les SCSI 3.5" ont été utilisé bien plus longtemps, surtout en externe grâce au bus et ses évolutions plus rapide que l'IDE.

Donc même d'occaz, ils ont de la bouteille. Et l'interface SCSI utilisé par Apple pour le 2.5" (alimenté en 5V) exclut l'utilisation de disque SCSI-SCA 2.5" plus moderne (il faut du 12V, et de la place pour l'adaptateur SCA).

La seule solution viable c'est la version SCSI2SD spéciale PowerBook, un peu cher toutefois. J'ai encore un peu de spare pour mes machines, ensuite j'y passerais...




__





						SCSI2SD Powerbook Edition
					






					shop.codesrc.com


----------



## haffem (16 Novembre 2020)

Pourtant, j'ai re démonté et la colle était bien durci, peut être n'en ai je pas suffisamment mis ?
Le rectangle et pourtant comblé, il aurait peut être fallu que ça soit légèrement bombé
Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi à t'il fonctionné plusieurs fois avant de refaire la grève ?
J'ai regardé le lien, si j'ai bien compris, le disque dur est remplacé par une carte sd ?
Effectivement, 100 dollars, ça fait chère.
Merci en tout cas pour ces informations


----------



## haffem (16 Novembre 2020)

Je viens de trouver sur Ebay, à un prix "raisonnable"
Je pense que je vais essayer pour voir.
disque micro sd
*Attention :* après avoir relu en détail, le prix est juste pour l'adaptateur, il ne contient pas le SCSI 2SD


----------



## dandu (16 Novembre 2020)

Attention, c'est juste l'adaptateur pour l'installer dans PowerBook (un support)


----------



## Invité (16 Novembre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> Attention, c'est juste l'adaptateur pour l'installer dans PowerBook (un support)


Ah ouais, c'était presque ambigu…


----------



## Big Ben (16 Novembre 2020)

Et pour le coup au prix vendu c’est délirant.

Par contre cette version 5.5 est une bonne nouvelle elle est vraiment multi usage et passe-partout.
Faudrait que je m’en procure une!


----------



## haffem (16 Novembre 2020)

Oui, mais comme vous dites, c'est indécent comme tarif


----------



## Big Ben (16 Novembre 2020)

Et encore, ça fourmille d’annonces avec des scsi2sd avec une preinstallation, à un prix abusif à mon sens. Surtout que ça revient à vendre une installation de mac os pirate.

Très limite.

J’ai déjà passé commande directement sur le site codesrc.com et j’ai pas eu de frais de douane (mais ça peut arriver), les prix restent compétitifs et y’a pas beaucoup mieux, c’est expédié vite et la poste australienne a un suivi de colis à faire rougir. Il y a aussi AmigaKit mais c’est aussi cher avec la convention livre/euros.

Ça reste la meilleure solution pour les Powerbook en SCSI je pense, surtout vu le bruit que font les disques!

Edit: la version powerbook a été mise à jour, elle est plus adaptée que la version 5.5 externe et pas besoin d’adaptateur, et c’est au même prix.


----------



## woz86 (18 Novembre 2020)

Bon pour le lecteur Zip sur mon PowerBook 520c, j’ai changé de câble, j’ai pris celui de mon second lecteur Zip, j’ai essayé un autre adaptateur et là ça ne fonctionnait pas, j’avais des erreurs.
Alors j’ai remis l’adaptateur précédent et j’ai redémarré l’ordinateur et là ça fonctionne.





(je vais mettre mon PowerBook 520c en 7.5.5, quand je l’ai eu il était en 7.0.1 il me semble)


----------



## woz86 (27 Novembre 2020)

Une nouveauté que je viens de recevoir.
Cette souris sans fil infrarouge en adb pour Macintosh.







Je viens de l’installer sur l’un de mes SE30 et ça fonctionne plutôt bien.
J’ai eu juste à mettre deux pile AAA dans la souris et celle-ci a vite été détecté par la cellule infrarouge qui est branché en adb mais qui peut aussi mise sur un Macintosh Plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2020)

Bon, ben bad news : le Titanium 1 Ghz objet du 22ème post de ce topic a rendu l'âme : puce vidéo H.S. : résultat, une image qui se trouble, avec des artefacts sur toute la surface de l'écran, et ça fait pareil sur l'écran externe que j'y ai connecté en DVI. Pour info, la carte mère avait été sortie, et remise en place avec de l'Arctic Silver en lieu et place de l'espèce de colle blanche utilisée par Apple. J'ai pensé un moment le re-démonter pour remettre de nouveau de l'Arctic Silver neuve, mais vu que les artefacts se produisent dès le démarrage (donc avant qu'il ait eu le temps de chauffer), je pense que ça ne servirait à rien.


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2020)

RIP…


----------



## haffem (1 Décembre 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Et encore, ça fourmille d’annonces avec des scsi2sd avec une preinstallation, à un prix abusif à mon sens. Surtout que ça revient à vendre une installation de mac os pirate.
> 
> Très limite.
> 
> ...


Bonjour Big ben,
Merci beaucoup pour ces informations.
Je ne pense pas que je vais passer le pas pour remettre en route le powerbook 170. Mais l'information est vraiment intéressante, comme quoi, il y a toujours une solution.


----------



## woz86 (4 Décembre 2020)

Voici une petite vidéo sympas, il y a un collectionneur qui a pas mal de prototype (vidéo en anglais).

https://youtu.be/JmadWLuKU-I


----------



## woz86 (25 Janvier 2021)

Aujourd’hui, j’ai enfin réussi à faire revivre le PowerBop que j’avais acquis il y a quelques temps.
Je n’avais pas trop pris le temps d’y regarder dernièrement et aujourd’hui j’avais du temps, alors je l’ai de nouveau démonté et j’ai regardé tout les branchements et enlever la petite carte sur la carte mère.




	

		
			
		

		
	
J’ai rebranché l’écran pour faire un test et là miracle, il revît.







Il a le système 7.1, mais avoir supprimé la carte a dû me faire perdre de la mémoire car je n’ai que 2Mo.


----------



## Big Ben (25 Janvier 2021)

En effet c’est une barrette de RAM.

C’est top qu’il fonctionne! [emoji106]

Toujours en train de surveiller de mon côté pour en trouver un. On y crois!


----------



## woz86 (25 Janvier 2021)

Big Ben a dit:


> Toujours en train de surveiller de mon côté pour en trouver un. On y crois!


J’ai cru en apercevoir un sur eBay, il n’y a pas longtemps, mais presque à 500€ :-(

Sur le mien, il me reste à faire un nettoyage au niveau du disque dur, je le laisse en système 7.1
J’ai aussi la petite bague qui tient la boule du trackpad qui est cassé, elle ne tient plus.


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Aujourd’hui, j’ai enfin réussi à faire revivre le PowerBop que j’avais acquis il y a quelques temps.
> Je n’avais pas trop pris le temps d’y regarder dernièrement et aujourd’hui j’avais du temps, alors je l’ai de nouveau démonté et j’ai regardé tout les branchements et enlever la petite carte sur la carte mère rebranché l’écran pour faire un test et là miracle, il revît.
> 
> Il a le système 7.1, mais avoir supprimé la carte a dû me faire perdre de la mémoire car je n’ai que 2Mo.


Un disque dur qui fonctionne  impeccable.

Pas d'effet tunnel (les angles qui noircissent et ça s'étend vers le centre au bout de quelques dizaines de minutes, voir moins) ?
J'ai plusieurs écrans de 180 et ils ont tous ce problème.

Le 180 a 4Mo soudé sur la carte fille (celle où se trouve le proc.).
Tu dois avoir au moins ça dans "À propos de votre Macintosh..."
La petite carte PSRAM doit être une 2Mo à vue de nez, c'est peut-être un mauvais contact dans le connecteur, essai de la remettre pour voir.
J'ai une carte 10Mo sur mon 180, c'est le max (14Mo total), mais c'est pratiquement impossible à trouver aujourd'hui.
De temps en temps on voit passer des 2 ou 4Mo sur la baie.

La bague du trackball, j'en ai. Je te met ça de coté.


----------



## woz86 (25 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un disque dur qui fonctionne  impeccable.


Au début, je pensais que le disque dur était HS.
Quand je le démarrais, j’avais le son du carillon et rien d’autre, pas d’image, pas de bruit de démarrage du disque dur.


gpbonneau a dit:


> Pas d'effet tunnel (les angles qui noircissent et ça s'étend vers le centre au bout de quelques dizaines de minutes, voir moins) ?
> J'ai plusieurs écrans de 180 et ils ont tous ce problème.


Je ne l’ai pas fais fonctionner assez longtemps, mais déjà il a l’air de bien aller.


gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu dois avoir au moins ça dans "À propos de votre Macintosh..."


Je n’ai pas trop eu le temps d’y regarder, après l’avoir redémarré, c’était l’heure d’aller chercher mes enfants à l’école.


gpbonneau a dit:


> La bague du trackball, j'en ai. Je te met ça de coté.


Impeccable, merci ;-)


----------



## woz86 (25 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pas d'effet tunnel (les angles qui noircissent et ça s'étend vers le centre au bout de quelques dizaines de minutes, voir moins) ?
> J'ai plusieurs écrans de 180 et ils ont tous ce problème.


Je suis dessus actuellement et ça fait plus de 15 minutes qu’il est allumé, aucun effet tunnel, l’écran n’a pas bougé d’un poil, aucune variation de la luminosité non plus.




Par contre, j’ai sélectionné mémoire virtuelle, mais elle se règle à combien ?







Et pour le fun les réglages Bip-Bop


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pas d'effet tunnel (les angles qui noircissent et ça s'étend vers le centre au bout de quelques dizaines de minutes, voir moins) ?
> J'ai plusieurs écrans de 180 et ils ont tous ce problème.


Une explication possible (probable ?) à ce phénomène : à cette époque (et jusqu'en 2006, les premiers rétro-éclairages à LED sont apparus en 2007 sur les machines Apple), le rétro-éclairage était confié à un tube à gaz (électro-luminescent, improprement appelé "néon"). Ces tubes présentent tous des zones plus sombres bien définies, et expliquées, sans incidence sur l'uniformité de leur éclairage lorsqu'ils sont neufs, mais lorsqu'à force d'être utilisés ils subissent un vieillissement normal, ces zones plus sombres s'étendent autour des extrémités du tube lorsqu'il chauffe (parce qu'ils chauffent, modérément mais quand-même un peu), ce qui explique le phénomène d'assombrissement partant des angles de tes écrans.

Voilà, comme ils disent sur Arte : "_tu mourras moins bête … Mais tu mourra quand même !_"


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une explication possible (probable ?) à ce phénomène : à cette époque (et jusqu'en 2006, les premiers rétro-éclairages à LED sont apparus en 2007 sur les machines Apple), le rétro-éclairage était confié à un tube à gaz (électro-luminescent, improprement appelé "néon"). Ces tubes présentent tous des zones plus sombres bien définies, et expliquées, sans incidence sur l'uniformité de leur éclairage lorsqu'ils sont neufs, mais lorsqu'à force d'être utilisés ils subissent un vieillissement normal, ces zones plus sombres s'étendent autour des extrémités du tube lorsqu'il chauffe (parce qu'ils chauffent, modérément mais quand-même un peu), ce qui explique le phénomène d'assombrissement partant des angles de tes écrans.
> 
> Voilà, comme ils disent sur Arte : "_tu mourras moins bête … Mais tu mourra quand même !_"


Tu penses bien que c'est la première chose que j'ai faite, changer le tube CCFL ;-) Il n'y en a qu'un, le long du bord gauche de l'écran.

Ça ne vient pas du tube, mais de l'écran lui-même. C'est apparemment un problème de cohésion entre les différentes couches du panneau LCD, elles se déforment quand l'écran fonctionne après un certain temps (à cause de la chaleur ?), en commençant par les coins.

C'est un problème connu sur les écrans Hosiden de l'époque. Et ça arrive aussi sur des PowerBook 170 (des écrans Hosiden aussi). Dommage car ce sont des écrans à matrice active avec une belle qualité d'image, pour l'époque, contrairement au Sharp à matrice passive, lent et avec beaucoup de ghosting, des autres PowerBook N&B série 100.

Sur le mien, au départ l'écran est impeccable :




Après une vingtaine de minutes ça commence à noircir dans les coins :




Après une bonne heure :




On peut le remplacer par des écrans de PB160 ou PB165, mais c'est des écrans à matrice passive.


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Par contre, j’ai sélectionné mémoire virtuelle, mais elle se règle à combien ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 210233


 Ce qui m'étonne c'est que le système ne voit de 2Mo de mémoire, il y a normalement 4Mo soudé sur la carte fille du PB180, je ne pense pas qu'Apple ait fait une version spéciale BeBop avec seulement 2Mo ? Peut-être un défaut du PowerBook...


----------



## woz86 (27 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ce qui m'étonne c'est que le système ne voit de 2Mo de mémoire, il y a normalement 4Mo soudé sur la carte fille du PB180, je ne pense pas qu'Apple ait fait une version spéciale BeBop avec seulement 2Mo ? Peut-être un défaut du PowerBook...


Non il a bien 4Mo d’origine, voici un extrait d’un article du blog l’aventure Apple :

_A l’intérieur du PowerBop, on retrouvait la quasi-totalité des éléments habituels du PowerBook 180 : bien sûr, un processeur Motorola 68030 cadencé à 33 Mhz et son co-processeur 68882, ainsi que 4 Mo de mémoire vive extensible à 14 par le biais d’un module optionnel. L’écran à matrice active était un écran 9.8 pouces affichant 16 niveaux de gris en 640 x 400. Le disque dur était le même, un SCSI de 80 Mo. En revanche, ce qui faisait toute la différence, c’est ce boîtier métallique qui venait remplacer le lecteur de disquettes interne._


----------



## Rob_93 (27 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu penses bien que c'est la première chose que j'ai faite, changer le tube CCFL ;-) Il n'y en a qu'un, le long du bord gauche de l'écran.
> 
> Ça ne vient pas du tube, mais de l'écran lui-même. C'est apparemment un problème de cohésion entre les différentes couches du panneau LCD, elles se déforment quand l'écran fonctionne après un certain temps (à cause de la chaleur ?), en commençant par les coins.
> 
> ...


Ce qui est étrange, d’après la photo j'ai l'impression que en haut sur la gauche dans la barre des menus, "Fichier" est normalement en blanc, mais quand il arrive dans la zone assombris il devient blanc, comme si les couleurs ont été inversées.


----------



## Big Ben (27 Janvier 2021)

C’est tout à fait normal quand un écran subit l’effet tunnel.

La matrice de pixels n’est pas affectée, dans le cas inverse c’est qu’il a un problème en plus de l’effet tunnel.


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Non il a bien 4Mo d’origine, voici un extrait d’un article du blog l’aventure Apple :
> 
> _A l’intérieur du PowerBop, on retrouvait la quasi-totalité des éléments habituels du PowerBook 180 : bien sûr, un processeur Motorola 68030 cadencé à 33 Mhz et son co-processeur 68882, ainsi que 4 Mo de mémoire vive extensible à 14 par le biais d’un module optionnel. L’écran à matrice active était un écran 9.8 pouces affichant 16 niveaux de gris en 640 x 400. Le disque dur était le même, un SCSI de 80 Mo. En revanche, ce qui faisait toute la différence, c’est ce boîtier métallique qui venait remplacer le lecteur de disquettes interne._


Il y aurait bien un pb sur la carte fille alors, seulement 2 des 4Mo sont reconnu.
Si tu le re-démontes dis moi, je dois avoir ça dans mon bazar, tu pourras essayer.


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Janvier 2021)

Big Ben a dit:


> C’est tout à fait normal quand un écran subit l’effet tunnel.
> 
> La matrice de pixels n’est pas affectée, dans le cas inverse c’est qu’il a un problème en plus de l’effet tunnel.


Oui tout à fait, la matrice de pixel fonctionne bien. Il suffit de l'éteindre quelques heures pour que l'image redevienne impeccable... et que ça recommence :-(


----------



## woz86 (27 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il y aurait bien un pb sur la carte fille alors, seulement 2 des 4Mo sont reconnu.


Le carte fille c’est bien celle-ci, la petite ?





Car elle n’y est plus je l’ai enlevé, car c’est elle qui devait me faire un bug.


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Le carte fille c’est bien celle-ci, la petite ?
> 
> Car elle n’y est plus je l’ai enlevé, car c’est elle qui devait me faire un bug.


Non ça c'est la RAM. La carte fille c'est celle qui est en dessous avec le proc.
Il y 3 cartes empilées avec la carte RAM (ici une 10Mo) :






La carte fille c'est celle là :
Un proc 68030/33 avec un copro. au même endroit de l'autre coté de la carte
2 pavés pour la ROM (un au dessus et un de l'autre coté de la carte)
8 pavés de 512Ko de PSRAM (4 au dessus et 4 de l'autre coté de la carte) pour 4Mo au total, etc...


----------



## woz86 (27 Janvier 2021)

@gpbonneau Je l’avais démonté celle-ci en effet au début que j’ai eu le PowerBook à son premier démontage pour essayer de trouver la panne.







J’avais vérifier de l’avoir bien remise lorsque je l’avais remonté ensuite.
Après elle a peu être un défaut pour ne pas avoir les 4Mo.


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> @gpbonneau Je l’avais démonté celle-ci en effet au début que j’ai eu le PowerBook à son premier démontage pour essayer de trouver la panne.
> 
> J’avais vérifier de l’avoir bien remise lorsque je l’avais remonté ensuite.
> Après elle a peu être un défaut pour ne pas avoir les 4Mo.



L'autre coté doit être comme ça, avec les 4 autres pavés de PSRAM :


----------



## woz86 (27 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> L'autre coté doit être comme ça, avec les 4 autres pavés de PSRAM


Il faudrait que je démonte de nouveau, mais j’aimerais le refaire quand j’aurais trouvé une barrette mémoire.


----------



## Fi91 (9 Février 2021)

Après les travaux de la pièce qui accueillera ma collection soit prête je réouvre dès cartons et je fais quelques découvertes 




Pour les connaisseurs


----------



## woz86 (9 Février 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> Pour les connaisseurs


Des belles découvertes ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2021)

C'est quoi, à droite, le boîtier marqué Nikon ?


----------



## woz86 (10 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est quoi, à droite, le boîtier marqué Nikon ?


On dirait un lecteur de disquette type Zip


----------



## Big Ben (10 Février 2021)

C’est un scanner à négatifs/diapositives.

Belle pièce.

(Et non Nikon ne donne pas vraiment dans le lecteur zip [emoji14])


----------



## Fi91 (10 Février 2021)

Big Ben a dit:


> C’est un scanner à négatifs/diapositives.
> 
> Belle pièce.
> 
> (Et non Nikon ne donne pas vraiment dans le lecteur zip [emoji14])


C’est bien ça


----------



## woz86 (15 Février 2021)

Et voici un petit nouveau qui arrive dans ma collection, c’est le modèle original M5120.




Je l’ai trouvé a un très bon prix sur lbc, avec sa sacoche, documentation, boîtiers, disquette...










	

		
			
		

		
	
Demain je vais lui faire un petit nettoyage, il a plutôt une bonne tête, la sacoche a besoin d’une toilette.
La batterie a été changé ainsi que la pile ;-)


----------



## Big Ben (16 Février 2021)

Attention avant de trop jouer avec cette machine. Il faut revoir toute l’électronique si ce n’est pas déjà fait (condensateurs et vérification de l’état général, ainsi qu’un nettoyage profond de la carte mère).

Quand je dis revoir, je pèse lourdement mes mots. Ce modèle peut être rendu HS en une fausse manipulation et est électroniquement très fragile. De nombreux utilisateurs ont déjà eu des cartes mères HS et c’est potentiellement irréparable.

Malheureusement très peu de littérature FR à ce sujet. Mais pas mal d’infos éparpillées sur 68kmla.

Je ne mets même pas en route les miens faute d’avoir compilé une documentation suffisamment exhaustive sur l’entretien et la bonne utilisation de cette machine.

Pas de hâte donc.


----------



## woz86 (16 Février 2021)

Big Ben a dit:


> Attention avant de trop jouer avec cette machine. Il faut revoir toute l’électronique si ce n’est pas déjà fait (condensateurs et vérification de l’état général, ainsi qu’un nettoyage profond de la carte mère).


De toute façon je vais le démonter ce soir pour un nettoyage complet et je vais faire changer les condensateurs dessus.
Il démarre car l’ancien propriétaire l’avait démarré avant de me l’envoyer.


----------



## woz86 (16 Février 2021)

J’ai démonté le Macintosh Portable et j’ai nettoyé tout les plastiques.




Je vais faire faire changer les condensateurs de la carte mère.
Un nettoyage du clavier et du pavé analogique est à prévoir, mais ils ne sont pas trop sale.


----------



## Invité (16 Février 2021)

Purée les gars, vous êtes pas du même niveau que les pékins de base qu'on est à 99,9%…


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Purée les gars, vous êtes pas du même niveau que les pékins de base qu'on est à 99,9%…


En fait, tu sais, avec la bonne doc, pas besoin d'avoir fait polytechnique pour faire ce genre d'intervention, l'essentiel du travail, c'est juste visser et dévisser des trucs, la seule chose importante, c'est de bien repérer où doit aller telle ou telle vis ! Après, les … Disons 20% restant, ça consiste à bien repérer où doivent passer les fils, un peu de nettoyage, et, le cas échéant, un peu de tartinage(pâte thermique). Ce qui retient les "_pékins de base_", c'est plus souvent un manque de confiance en eux qu'un manque de compétence, ils se disent "_je n'y arriverais jamais_", et ils y croient !


----------



## woz86 (17 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, tu sais, avec la bonne doc, pas besoin d'avoir fait polytechnique pour faire ce genre d'intervention, l'essentiel du travail, c'est juste visser et dévisser des trucs, la seule chose importante, c'est de bien repérer où doit aller telle ou telle vis ! Après, les … Disons 20% restant, ça consiste à bien repérer où doivent passer les fils, un peu de nettoyage, et, le cas échéant, un peu de tartinage(pâte thermique). Ce qui retient les "_pékins de base_", c'est plus souvent un manque de confiance en eux qu'un manque de compétence, ils se disent "_je n'y arriverais jamais_", et ils y croient !


Tout à fait et maintenant avec internet, tu as pas mal de tutos (surtout avec les américains pour les Mac vintage).
Quand j’ai démonté hier le Macintosh Portable, j’avais à côté de moi mon MacBook Air avec YouTube et je suivais au fur et à mesure la vidéo du démontage.
Après il faut aussi savoir prendre son temps car les plastiques peuvent être assez fragiles.
Ce que je fais aussi personnellement, c’est de prendre des photos de chaque étape du démontage et aussi lorsqu’il y a des vis de pas les mélanger et savoir ou elle vont.
Pour le nettoyage des plastiques, j’utilise les éponges magiques blanche que l’ont trouve en grande surface, ça nettoie bien les traces.
Après aussi je nettoie à grande eau les plastiques et je laisse sécher.
Hier les plastiques du Macintosh Portable j’ai passé un coup d’éponge magique et ensuite dans l’évier avec du produit vaisselle et un bon rinçage et j’ai laissé sécher cela dehors sur la terrasse.
Après dans l’ensemble, si on est un peut manuel c’est plus facile, on est plus à l’aise.


----------



## Gwen (17 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui retient les "_pékins de base_", c'est plus souvent un manque de confiance en eux qu'un manque de compétence


C'est surtout le manque de place et de temps pour moi    (surtout de place.) Sinon, j'aurais une pièce avec toutes mes machines exposées, mais là, les quelques exemplaires qui me restent sont en train de croupir dans un coin, ce qui n'est pas bon :-(


----------



## Anthony (17 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> (surtout de place.)


J'ai le même problème, et je crois bien qu'à part mon Apple //c personnel et ma collection complète de QuickTake, tout le reste va disparaitre  Et puis ça financera d'autres collections


----------



## Gwen (17 Février 2021)

Moi, c'est ma collection de Newton qui est la mieux protégée, mais qui demanderait à être plus facilement accessible. Les Mac, ça prenait trop de place. Je n'ai gardé que l'iMac Bondy Blue (que je n'ai pas allumé depuis au moins 5 ans) et le portable Tangerine que j'utilise encore régulièrement    

J'ai eu un QuickTake. Je regrette de l'avoir perdu.


----------



## woz86 (17 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> les quelques exemplaires qui me restent sont en train de croupir dans un coin, ce qui n'est pas bon :-(


J’ai encore de la place si tu veux


----------



## Invité (17 Février 2021)

Nan, mais j'ai démonté des iBook (G3 et G4), des iMac (G3 et G5) des Mini (G4, CoreDuo, C2D, I7) des MB et MBP et un MBA. Plus des 68K.Mais tout ça sur plusieurs dizaines d'années.

Chez eux c'est intensif, c'était le sens de mon post.


----------



## woz86 (18 Février 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> tout le reste va disparaitre  Et puis ça financera d'autres collections


Selon ce que tu as ça pourrait m’intéresser pour compléter ma collection ;-)


----------



## woz86 (18 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, c'est ma collection de Newton qui est la mieux protégée, mais qui demanderait à être plus facilement accessible.


L’avantage des Newton, c’est que ça ne prend pas de place.


----------



## Gwen (18 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> L’avantage des Newton, c’est que ça ne prend pas de place.


Sauf quand tu en a plusieurs, que tu as aussi l'eMate et que tu as des dizaines de boites de logiciels a coté


----------



## woz86 (20 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Sauf quand tu en a plusieurs, que tu as aussi l'eMate et que tu as des dizaines de boites de logiciels a coté


L’eMate c’est sympas comme modèle, je n’ai qu’un seul Newton c’est le 100.


----------



## woz86 (21 Février 2021)

J’ai acheté la semaine dernière ce pavé numérique peu ordinaire qui a une fonction calculatrice :










Je n’ai pas trop trouvé d’information sur internet, je l’ai fait fonctionner sur mon PowerBook 100 avec Word, mais je n’arrive pas pour l’instant à taper des chiffres avec le pavé numérique mais le déplacement des flèches fonctionne par contre.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2021)

Bonjour, il me reste un dongle pour xPress de l'époque ou ils se sont mis à protéger l'application. Ça devait être 4.0.
Si ça intéresse quelqu'un... Dessus est inscrit :
DNGL SUB.
PP XP MAC 400 NLS
Il ressemble à cette photo


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai acheté la semaine dernière ce pavé numérique peu ordinaire qui a une fonction calculatrice :
> 
> Je n’ai pas trop trouvé d’information sur internet, je l’ai fait fonctionner sur mon PowerBook 100 avec Word, mais je n’arrive pas pour l’instant à taper des chiffres avec le pavé numérique mais le déplacement des flèches fonctionne par contre.


Normalement pas besoin de driver pour ce type de périphérique.
J'ai un Kensington dans le même genre, qui fonctionne très bien sur PowerBook 100 :





Même le tien avec ses fonctions Send/Fkeys/Calc ne devrait pas nécessiter de driver.
Il y a 2 "dip switches" qui permettent des réglages supplémentaires (sur le coté ?), peut-être un mauvais contact...


----------



## Fi91 (21 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bonjour, il me reste un dongle pour xPress de l'époque ou ils se sont mis à protéger l'application. Ça devait être 4.0.
> Si ça intéresse quelqu'un... Dessus est inscrit :
> DNGL SUB.
> PP XP MAC 400 NLS
> ...


J’avais quelques chose de similaire, mais je me demande à quoi ça sert?


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Février 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> J’avais quelques chose de similaire, mais je me demande à quoi ça sert?


Le mien est une clé d'autorisation pour Quark xPress 4.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> J’avais quelques chose de similaire, mais je me demande à quoi ça sert?
> 
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 215591


Pour ce que j'ai pu en voir, c'est un accessoire qui permet de faire correspondre la colorimétrie entre une imprimante et un écran, mais je ne comprends pas bien comment.


----------



## dandu (22 Février 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> J’avais quelques chose de similaire, mais je me demande à quoi ça sert?
> 
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 215591


Vu le nom dessus, ça sert à identifier un logiciel, a priori. J'en ai une bonne quinzaine de différents modèles.

A l'époque, c'était assez courant sur les logiciels chers : tu pouvais pas démarrer le programme sans la clé matérielle, fallait brancher ça.


----------



## Gwen (22 Février 2021)

dandu a dit:


> A l'époque, c'était assez courant sur les logiciels chers : tu pouvais pas démarrer le programme sans la clé matérielle, fallait brancher ça.


Et ça a été le début de la fin pour Quark X-Press


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Vu le nom dessus, ça sert à identifier un logiciel, a priori. J'en ai une bonne quinzaine de différents modèles.
> 
> A l'époque, c'était assez courant sur les logiciels chers : tu pouvais pas démarrer le programme sans la clé matérielle, fallait brancher ça.


Pourtant la recherche sur Power RIP me renvoie sur un accessoire lié à la colorimétrie !


----------



## Gwen (23 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourtant la recherche sur Power RIP me renvoie sur un accessoire lié à la colorimétrie !


L'un n'empêche pas l'autre. Comme c'est marqué sur l'étiquette, c'était la clef pour faire marcher le logiciel. Sans lui, impossible de lancer quoi que ce soit. C'est moins facilement copiable qu'un numéro de série. Quark X-Press avait ça, j'ai un dongle de ce type quelque part. Mais ce petit bout de plastique a causé la perte du géant de la mise en page de l'époque. Ça tombait en panne, le câble pouvait se sectionner, ça encombrait le port ADB et prenait de la place sur le bureau. Un nid à emmerdes ce truc.


----------



## dandu (23 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourtant la recherche sur Power RIP me renvoie sur un accessoire lié à la colorimétrie !


C'est le nom du soft. C'est indiqué juste en-dessous que c'est une "Hardware key". 
C'était vraiment courant sur les logiciels de presse, tout ce qui était vraiment cher sur Mac, ça permettait de limiter le piratage mais aussi d'éviter qu'une société achète une seule licence pour pleins d'appareils.

Comme dit Gwen, c'était assez bloquant quand même en pratique, et le passage à l'USB a été compliqué vu qu'Apple a supprimé l'ADB presque directement.

Ca existe encore de temps en temps en 2021 (en USB), mais dans la majorité des cas on préfère une validation de la licence online, c'est plus simple et aussi efficace.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Ca existe encore de temps en temps en 2021 (en USB), mais dans la majorité des cas on préfère une validation de la licence online, c'est plus simple et aussi efficace.


Le problème, c'est qu'à l'époque, le "online" était loin d'être à la portée de tous, le commun des mortels n'avait que des modems 56K qui, le plus souvent ne fonctionnaient qu'à 20 K ou moins (chez moi, c'était entre 2,5 et 3 Ko/s), et les plus favorisés, du Numeris à 64 ou 128K (j'ai encore une carte modem comme ça dans un de mes tiroirs).

Cela dit, XPress, a aussi été victime de la concurrence, quand Adobe a sorti Indesign, moins cher, sans Dongle, et plus moderne !

Ah, je me souviens encore du temps où on utilisait Calamus sur des Atari TT !


----------



## Gwen (24 Février 2021)

Adobe est juste arrivé à temps. Mais c'est sur qu'avoir le choix a permis de se séparer d'X-Press sans trop de difficulté.


----------



## Fi91 (25 Février 2021)

En attendant le rangement de ma collection dans une pièce dédié 
Je continue la découverte
Un switch pour écran Apple ADC


----------



## Fi91 (28 Février 2021)

mais qu’est-ce que c’est?


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> mais qu’est-ce que c’est?


Un carton dans un carton    

Franchement, habituellement on pose la question en affichante des photos de barrettes de Ram que l'on ne reconnait pas. Là, c'est trop simple. Après, tu n'as pas demandé ce qu'il y a dedans


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Février 2021)

Une pomme multicolore avec le ® , c'est vers 80/90 non ?
Apple II ?


----------



## woz86 (28 Février 2021)

Un écran d’Apple 2e ?


----------



## Fi91 (28 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Une pomme multicolore avec le ® , c'est vers 80/90 non ?
> Apple II ?


Oui un Apple IIc 






woz86 a dit:


> Un écran d’Apple 2e ?


Aussi dans la boîte il y’a d’autres boites, celui de l’écran et de l’Apple IIc




Dans les boites il y’a bien le contenu
Le seul bémol c’est que l’Apple II a jauni


----------



## woz86 (28 Février 2021)

Joli, les boîtes sont en excellent état  
Je n’étais pas loin de la vérité en tout cas !


----------



## Anthony (28 Février 2021)

Il faudrait faire un sondage du nombre de versions différentes de la boite de lʼApple IIc vendu en Europe. Mon Apple IIc original a une boîte différente du modèle que jʼai acheté il y a quelques années comme banque dʼorganes, et les deux sont différentes de celles-ci.


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2021)

Même jaunis, rien que les boites valent le coup. Elles sont en excellente état. Vu tes photos, on dirait un produit neuf qui vient de sortir.


----------



## Fi91 (28 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Même jaunis, rien que les boites valent le coup. Elles sont en excellente état. Vu tes photos, on dirait un produit neuf qui vient de sortir.


Les cartons sont comme neuf 
Je crois qu’il a presque pas servi, le lecteur de disquette était bloqué 

démontage total


----------



## woz86 (28 Février 2021)

Sur mon Apple 2c, sous le clavier, sur la carte mère, j'ai une carte en plus comme un grosse barrette RAM.


----------



## Fi91 (28 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Sur mon Apple 2c, sous le clavier, sur la carte mère, j'ai une carte en plus comme un grosse barrette RAM.


Tu parles de ça ? 
Je l’ai dans un autre Apple IIc


----------



## woz86 (28 Février 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> Tu parles de ça ?


Oui, tout à fait


----------



## Invité (28 Février 2021)

A titre indicatif, c'est revenu à combien une boite comme ça avec ce qu'il y a dedans ?


----------



## tantoillane (28 Février 2021)

*iMac G4 USB 2.0 15"*
Je le laisse se présenter, un grand merci à @Pascal 77 et @ness_Du_frat 

_cliquez sur l'image pour voir l'écran_




Les photos de sa remise en état sont ici.​


----------



## Anthony (1 Mars 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> démontage total


La seule vraie question qui compte : sous les capuchons, ce sont de vraies touches Alps, ou des clones ? Parce que dans le premier cas, jackpot.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2021)

Bien, je suis content de voir qu'il a repris une troisième vie (la première chez MortyBlake, la seconde chez moi. 

Antoine, envoie moi ton adresse, je te ferais un colis avec un clavier d'origine et le câble d'alim du même métal, tout ce qu'on a oublié lors de ta venue (à moins que tu ne repasses par ici) !


----------



## Fi91 (2 Mars 2021)

Invité a dit:


> A titre indicatif, c'est revenu à combien une boite comme ça avec ce qu'il y a dedans ?


150€ Avec un lecteur de disquette et d’autres bricoles


Anthony a dit:


> La seule vraie question qui compte : sous les capuchons, ce sont de vraies touches Alps, ou des clones ? Parce que dans le premier cas, jackpot.


C’est à dire ?


----------



## Invité (2 Mars 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> 150€ Avec un lecteur de disquette et d’autres bricoles
> 
> C’est à dire ?


Ah ouais, quand même…

Pareil que toi pour :


> La seule vraie question qui compte : sous les capuchons, ce sont de vraies touches Alps, ou des clones ? Parce que dans le premier cas, jackpot.


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2021)

Ça devrait faire plaisir aux collectionneurs !


----------



## Anthony (3 Mars 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> C’est à dire ?


Les mécaniques Alps sont très recherchées. C’est d’ailleurs la principale raison de la vigueur du marché de l’Apple IIc : la plupart sont achetés pour être désossés par les amateurs de claviers mécaniques, qui récupèrent les mécaniques du clavier, qui n’ont pas d’équivalent moderne. Apple a beaucoup utilisé les mécaniques Alps, mais certaines séries sont équipées de mécaniques de la gamme inférieure, voire de clones. Plus d’info sur les mécaniques Alps : https://www.keychatter.com/alps-switches/


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2021)

En somme un erzatz de mécaniques ALS ! J'avais fait un clavier ALS pour mon ZX 81 dans les années 80, ces claviers permettaient un fonctionnement sans contact mécanique direct, chaque touche était munie d'un aiment circulaire qui descendait autour d'une petite ampoule contenant le contact, et c'était l'aimant qui poussait les deux contacts l'un contre l'autre. J'avais récupéré ampoules et touches sur un clavier de terminal IBM, et ré-assemblé le tout sur un circuit imprimé de ma fabrication (la joyeuse époque des feutres de masquage et du perchlorure de fer).


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Mars 2021)

EDIT : MAJ

Cela fait 70 Machines frappées d'une Pomme pour moi  sans compter les iBidules

-- Apple II -- (4)

Apple IIe (en boite complet, deuxième mains, acheté en 2009)
Apple IIe (enhanced) en boite + carte 80 colonne Apple boite + souris Applemouse2 (boite)
Apple IIe (loose)
Apple IIe (pour pièces)

-- Macintosh -- (5)

Monobloc :
Macintosh 128K (upgrade 512K)
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh Plus (spare)
Macintosh SE/30 (écran HS)
Macintosh Classic II

Macintosh II : (1)

Macintosh II

Boites à pizza : (7)

Macintosh LC I
Macintosh LC II
Macintosh LC II (en pièces)
Macintosh LC III
Macintosh LC III (en pièces)
Macintosh LC 475
Macintosh LC 630

Powermac : (17)

Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC
Powermac 6200/75
Powermac 4400/200
Powermac 6500/250
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz => et OS X 10.3
Powermac G3 233 Mhz desktop
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz (et 2Go de ram)
Powermac G4 Cube 450 Mhz
Powermac G4 DA 733 Mhz
Powermac G4 MDD Bi 1.25 Ghz
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP) 
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP)
Powermac G5 Single CPU 1.6 Ghz
Powermac G5 Dual Core 2.7 Ghz (watercoolé)
Powermac G5 Dual Core 2.3 Ghz
Powermac G5 Dual CPU, Quad 4x2.5 Ghz, 8 Go DDR2, 500 Go, Geforce 6600
Powermac G5 Dual CPU, Quad 4x2.5 Ghz, 16 Go DDR2, Quadro FX5600

Tout en un : (8)

Performa 5400/160
iMac G3 DV (été 2001) Snow 600 Mhz
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 333 Mhz rev B (parfait état)
iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz ( complet en boite)
iMac G4 20" 1.25 Ghz (complet en boite)
iMac G5 17" 1.8 Ghz RevA
iMac G5 17" 1.8 Ghz RevA
eMac G4 17" 1.42 Ghz (complet en boite comme neuf)

Petit format : (1)

Mac Mini G4 1.5 Ghz

Portables : (21)

Powerbook 100 (viens d'etre recap, 100% OK, batterie passée au lipo, reste un dd à sourcer)
Powerbook 100 (pour les pièces)
Powerbook 100 (et de trois, pas un seul DD fonctionnel ...)
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300CS
Powerbook G3 Bronze (inverter HS)
Powerbook G4 Titanium 500 Mhz
Powerbook G4 Titanium DVI 800 Mhz (en pièces)
Powerbook G4 Titanium DVI 1 Ghz (comme neuf !)
Powerbook G4 12" alu 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.33 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook G4 17" alu 1.67 Ghz (comme neuf !)
iBook G3 12" palourde 400 Mhz Tangerine (en pièces)
iBook G3 12" palourde 300 Mhz Tangerine
iBook G3 12" dual-usb 500 Mhz
iBook G3 12" 600 Mhz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz (HS)
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz

-- Les Intel -- (6)

Macbook Pro Alu 2008 17" C2D 2.5 Ghz, FHD
Macbook Unibody 2008 13" C2D 2 Ghz, 2 Go
Macbook Blanc Unibody 2.26 Ghz
Macbook Pro Unibody 15" 2008 C2D 2.8 Ghz, 8 Go, 9400m+9600mGT,
Mac Pro 1,1 Quad 2x2.66 Ghz, 4 Go, 640 Go, 7300GT
Mac Pro 2,1 Octo 2x3.0 Ghz, 12 Go, 2x500 Go, FX 4500


-- iDevices -- (7)

Apple iSub (en fait c'est fabriqué par HK)
iPod Nano 4th Gen Bleu 8GB
iPhone Edge 2G 8 Gb (sous 1.1.4)
iPhone 3G 8Gb (sous 3.1.2)
iPhone 3Gs 16 Gb (sous 6.0.1)
iPad 1 16 Gb (sous 5.1.1)
Newton MessagePad 120 (en boite comme neuf)


----------



## woz86 (6 Mars 2021)

Je viens de refaire moi aussi, une mise à jour de ma collection :

My  Collection

*Apple II*

Apple IIc
Apple IIe
Apple IIGS

*Classic Macintosh*

Macintosh Plus
Macintosh SE Two Drives 800k
Macintosh SE FDHD
Macintosh SE 1/40
Macintosh SE/30 (32Mo)
Macintosh SE/30 (8Mo)
Macintosh Classic

Macintosh Performa 400
Macintosh LC475

Macintosh Quadra 700

*Power Macintosh*

Power Macintosh 7100/66
Power Macintosh 7100/80

*Power Mac G3/G4/G5*

Power Mac G3 (Mini Tower)

Power Mac G4 Cube

Power Mac G5

*iMac/mini*

iMac G3 (Bondi Blue)

Mac mini (G4)

iMac G5 (Intel)

*Laptops*

Macintosh Portable
Macintosh PowerBook 100
Macintosh Powerbook 145b
Macintosh PowerBook 150
Macintosh PowerBook 165c
Macintosh PowerBook 170
Macintosh Powerbook 180 (PowerBop)
Macintosh PowerBook 180c
Macintosh PowerBook 190cs
Macintosh PowerBook Duo 230
Macintosh PowerBook 520c
Macintosh PowerBook 1400c/133
Macintosh PowerBook 1400cs/166 (Clavier allemand)

Macintosh PowerBook G3 (WallStreet PQD)
Macintosh PowerBook G3 (Lombard)
Macintosh PowerBook G3 (Pismo)

Macintosh PowerBook G4 (Titanium)
Macintosh PowerBook G4 (12-Inch)
Macintosh PowerBook G4 (15-Inch)

iBook G3 (BlueBerry)
iBook G3 (Tangerine)

*Handheld Devices*

Newton MessagePad
iPod 3 (Dock Connector)

*Printers*

ImageWriter
ImageWriter II
StyleWriter II

*Peripherals*

DuoDock


----------



## Fi91 (7 Mars 2021)

petite découverte que j’avais dans un carton qu’on m’avait donné avec un Macintosh

lecteur de zip et lecteur de disquette pour PowerBook G3  avec son CD d’installation


----------



## woz86 (7 Mars 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> petite découverte que j’avais dans un carton qu’on m’avait donné avec un Macintosh
> 
> lecteur de zip et lecteur de disquette pour PowerBook G3 avec son CD d’installation


Sympas, moi qui utilise pas mal de disquette Zip, il faudrait que je m’en trouve un pour l’un de mes PowerBook G3.


----------



## dandu (7 Mars 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> petite découverte que j’avais dans un carton qu’on m’avait donné avec un Macintosh
> 
> lecteur de zip et lecteur de disquette pour PowerBook G3  avec son CD d’installation
> Voir la pièce jointe 217917


Le premier, c'est pas (juste) un lecteur de disquettes. C'est a priori un lecteur de LS-120, des disquettes de 120 Mo. Ca lit aussi les disquettes standard, mais uniquement les 1,44 Mo.


----------



## Fi91 (7 Mars 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Le premier, c'est pas (juste) un lecteur de disquettes. C'est a priori un lecteur de LS-120, des disquettes de 120 Mo. Ca lit aussi les disquettes standard, mais uniquement les 1,44 Mo.


Je ne savais pas que des disquettes de 120mo existaient 
Merci pour l’info


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Mars 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Le premier, c'est pas (juste) un lecteur de disquettes. C'est a priori un lecteur de LS-120, des disquettes de 120 Mo. Ca lit aussi les disquettes standard, mais uniquement les 1,44 Mo.


Oui c'est un lecteur SuperDisk qui utilise des disquettes LS120 (120Mo) et qui pouvait lire aussi les disquettes classiques 1.44Mo. Il se place dans un G3 WallStreet, alors que le deuxième, pour disquettes Zip 100Mo, va dans les G3 Lombard/Pismo (les baies ne sont pas les mêmes).

Il existe un lecteur de disquette classique pour G3 WallStreet.





Il n'y en a pas pour G3 Lombard/Pismo. Apple préconisait d'utiliser un modèle externe en USB (l'USB n'était pas encore présent sur le WallStreet).


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Mars 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que des disquettes de 120mo existaient
> Merci pour l’info


Dans les années 1990, il y avait pas mal de compétiteurs pour proposer des successeurs à la disquette.
Le premier que j'ai vu en magnéto-optique, qui a (un peu) percé, c'était le "floptical" (Insite, une jv de Maxell, Iomega et 3M)
une disquette de 21Mo.




Ensuite ça a été un peu la foire, chacun sortant son système (en 3.5" ou 5.25") comme le Zip ou le LS120, tous incompatibles les uns avec les autres ;-)

Le CD (R, RW) et les clés USB ont enterrés toutes ces solutions dans les années 2000.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2021)

Le LS 120 permet effectivement de lire et écrire les disquettes de 1,3 Mo (format Mac, 1,44, c'est sur PC), mais il ne permet malheureusement pas de booter dessus(du moins, pas comme avec un lecteur de disquettes interne). J'en ai un pour mon Pismo, mais je lui préfère le lecteur ZIP 100, que j'ai aussi pour le Pismo, car si le LS 120 peut lire et écrire une disquette de 120 Mo, il le fait à une vitesse proche (sinon la même) que pour une disquette standard, et 120 Mo à 80 ou 100 ko/s (vitesse effective en général pour une disquette), c'est long … Très long ! De plus, se procurer maintenant des disquettes de 120 Mo est compliqué (perso, je n'en ai qu'une seule), qui me sert rarement pour des transferts (j'ai aussi un LS 120 USB).


----------



## woz86 (11 Avril 2021)

Si ça intéresse quelqu’un, Jimmy Grewal vend l’un de c’est deux PowerBook 170 JLGPA :
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-Maci...-/184757912476?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Invité (11 Avril 2021)

3000 boules pour un jouet Playmobil ???
+100 pour l'envoi


----------



## woz86 (11 Avril 2021)

Invité a dit:


> 3000 boules pour un jouet Playmobil ???
> +100 pour l'envoi


Même si le style on aime ou pas, ça reste quand même une rare pièce de collection que l’ont trouve le plus souvent en vente sur Yahoo au Japon (équivalent à eBay).
Après pour les frais d’envoi, Jimmy Grewal est de Dubai donc voila...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2021)

Oui, c'est pas un 170 "standard", c'est une édition spéciale tirée à 500 exemplaires en 92. Cela dit, j'ai regardé le prix des autres machines Apple en vente sur eBay, il y en a qui ne se grattent pas trop quand même, si je vendais ma collection à ces prix là, il y en aurait pour au moins 3500€ !


----------



## woz86 (12 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, c'est pas un 170 "standard", c'est une édition spéciale tirée à 500 exemplaires en 92.


Après il est complet aussi, avec la documentation et les boîtes d’origine qui contribue à être une vraie pièce de collection.


----------



## woz86 (12 Avril 2021)

Après il y a ce modèle en 145b qui est encore plus exclusif car il est unique (sans dire de bêtises).


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, c'est pas un 170 "standard", c'est une édition spéciale tirée à 500 exemplaires en 92.


Oui, et il est bien complet, c'est pas si mal, mais quand même 3000$ c'est beaucoup... et il est plutôt moche ;-)) le 145B de 93 est plus classe 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, j'ai regardé le prix des autres machines Apple en vente sur eBay, il y en a qui ne se grattent pas trop quand même, si je vendais ma collection à ces prix là, il y en aurait pour au moins 3500€ !


Je suis d'accord, c'est parfois n'importe quoi au niveau des prix sur eBay. J'imagine aussi ma collection à ce prix là 
Il m'arrive d'en suivre quelque uns pour voir, et rassures-toi, ça ne se vend pas ;-)) même quand le vendeur têtu remet en vente plusieurs fois ;-))
On trouve aussi des Colour Classic à 80€ ;-)


----------



## Anthony (12 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> c'est parfois n'importe quoi au niveau des prix sur eBay


Je vois ça comme un avantage : j’ai une Pippin à vendre, j’ai un prix en tête, il est inférieur au marché, c’est plus simple. Et c’est souvent comme ça, j’écoule doucement ma collection sans trop forcer.


----------



## woz86 (12 Avril 2021)

Sur eBay j’ai fait quelques bonnes affaires (PowerBop et PowerBook 180c pour 50€ chacun).
Mais des fois j’ai tenté des enchères mais c’est monté à des prix... sans commentaire.
La dernière en date était pour un Newton.


----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2021)

Les Newtons valent encore assez cher en effet. Mais, de temps en temps, on trouve des bonne affaire. Mais c'est rare, très rare.


----------



## woz86 (12 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Les Newtons valent encore assez cher en effet. Mais, de temps en temps, on trouve des bonne affaire. Mais c'est rare, très rare.


J’en est un que j’avais trouvé sur lbc à un prix correct, un MessagePad 100.


----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2021)

Le 100 reste raisonnable. Le prix augmente à partir du 130. Le 200 reste lui aussi intéressant, mais le 2100 est rare et très recherché, donc, cher. Enfin, tout est relatif,  ça tourne entre 250 et 400 €. Voir moins s'il est vendu sans aucun accessoire, ce qui reste quand même rare.


----------



## woz86 (12 Avril 2021)

Je l’avais payé 75€ si je me rappelle avec les accessoires


----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2021)

C'est très correcte comme prix.


----------



## dandu (12 Avril 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Je vois ça comme un avantage : j’ai une Pippin à vendre, j’ai un prix en tête, il est inférieur au marché, c’est plus simple. Et c’est souvent comme ça, j’écoule doucement ma collection sans trop forcer.


T'as des accessoires/CD avec ? (il me manque 2/3 trucs).

Après, les Pippin, ça part facilement vers 350/400 sans soucis, au-delà, elles se vendent mais ça prend plus de temps de ce que je peux voir. La limite haute pour une japonaise semble être 600 € environ (celles vendus plus cher, elles reviennent dans mes alertes).


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Avril 2021)

EDIT : MAJ

Cela fait 74 Machines frappées d'une Pomme pour moi  sans compter les iBidules

-- Apple II -- (4)

Apple IIe (en boite complet, deuxième mains, acheté en 2009)
Apple IIe (enhanced) en boite + carte 80 colonne Apple boite + souris Applemouse2 (boite)
Apple IIe (loose)
Apple IIe (pour pièces)

-- Macintosh -- (7)

Monobloc :

Macintosh 128K (upgrade 512K)
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh Plus (spare)
Macintosh Plus (spare)
Macintosh SE/30
Macintosh SE
Macintosh Classic II

Macintosh II : (1)

Macintosh II

Boites à pizza : (7)

Macintosh LC I
Macintosh LC II
Macintosh LC II (en pièces)
Macintosh LC III
Macintosh LC III (en pièces)
Macintosh LC 475
Macintosh LC 630

Powermac : (18)

Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC
Powermac 6200/75
Powermac 4400/200
Powermac 6500/250
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz => et OS X 10.3
Powermac G3 233 Mhz desktop
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz (et 2Go de ram)
Powermac G4 Cube 450 Mhz
Powermac G4 DA 733 Mhz
Powermac G4 Quicksilver 733 Mhz
Powermac G4 MDD Bi 1.25 Ghz
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP)
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP)
Powermac G5 Single CPU 1.6 Ghz
Powermac G5 Dual Core 2.7 Ghz (watercoolé)
Powermac G5 Dual Core 2.3 Ghz
Powermac G5 Dual CPU, Quad 4x2.5 Ghz, 8 Go DDR2, 500 Go, Geforce 6600
Powermac G5 Dual CPU, Quad 4x2.5 Ghz, 16 Go DDR2, Quadro FX5600

Tout en un : (8)

Performa 5400/160
iMac G3 DV (été 2001) Snow 600 Mhz
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 333 Mhz rev B (parfait état)
iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz ( complet en boite)
iMac G4 20" 1.25 Ghz (complet en boite)
iMac G5 17" 1.8 Ghz RevA
iMac G5 17" 1.8 Ghz RevA
eMac G4 17" 1.42 Ghz (complet en boite comme neuf)

Petit format : (2)

Mac Mini G4 1.5 Ghz
Mac Mini 2010 C2D

Portables : (21)

Powerbook 100 (viens d'etre recap, 100% OK, batterie passée au lipo, reste un dd à sourcer)
Powerbook 100 (pour les pièces)
Powerbook 100 (et de trois, pas un seul DD fonctionnel ...)
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 5300CS
Powerbook G3 Bronze (inverter HS)
Powerbook G4 Titanium 500 Mhz
Powerbook G4 Titanium DVI 800 Mhz (en pièces)
Powerbook G4 Titanium DVI 1 Ghz (comme neuf !)
Powerbook G4 12" alu 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook G4 17" alu 1.67 Ghz (comme neuf !)
iBook G3 12" palourde 400 Mhz Tangerine (en pièces)
iBook G3 12" palourde 300 Mhz Tangerine
iBook G3 12" dual-usb 500 Mhz
iBook G3 12" 600 Mhz
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz (HS)
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz

-- Les Intel -- (6)

Macbook Pro Alu 2008 17" C2D 2.5 Ghz, FHD
Macbook Unibody 2008 13" C2D 2 Ghz, 2 Go
Macbook Air 2018 i5 1.8 Ghz 8 Go 128 SSD
Macbook Pro Unibody 15" 2008 C2D 2.8 Ghz, 8 Go, 9400m+9600mGT,
Mac Pro 1,1 Quad 2x2.66 Ghz, 4 Go, 640 Go, 7300GT
Mac Pro 2,1 Octo 2x3.0 Ghz, 12 Go, 2x500 Go, FX 4500

-- iDevices -- (8)

Apple iSub (en fait c'est fabriqué par HK)
iPod Nano 4th Gen Bleu 8GB
iPhone Edge 2G 8 Gb (sous 1.1.4)
iPhone 3G 8Gb (sous 3.1.2)
iPhone 3Gs 16 Gb (sous 6.0.1)
iPhone 4S 16 Gb (sous 6.1.3)
iPad 1 16 Gb (sous 5.1.1)
Newton MessagePad 120 (en boite comme neuf)


----------



## Big Ben (13 Avril 2021)

dandu a dit:


> T'as des accessoires/CD avec ? (il me manque 2/3 trucs).
> 
> Après, les Pippin, ça part facilement vers 350/400 sans soucis, au-delà, elles se vendent mais ça prend plus de temps de ce que je peux voir. La limite haute pour une japonaise semble être 600 € environ (celles vendus plus cher, elles reviennent dans mes alertes).



@Anthony si @dandu rafle pas tout je pourrais être intéressé [emoji23]


----------



## Anthony (14 Avril 2021)

dandu a dit:


> T'as des accessoires/CD avec ? (il me manque 2/3 trucs).


La console est dans sa boite originale, avec des choses qui n’ont jamais été déballées, notamment la documentation et les disques fournis à l’époque. Et quelques manettes supplémentaires. Il faudrait que je fasse l’inventaire un de ces quatre, et vraiment la mettre en vente…


----------



## dandu (14 Avril 2021)

Disons que si t'as le pack de CD "4 disc" (boîte orange, je crois) ça m'intéresse, ça m'éviteras d'acheter une 5e ou 6e console complète...


----------



## woz86 (15 Avril 2021)

Bon hier j’ai trouvé ceci sur le bon coin pour 50€, mais c’est surtout l’écran qui m’a tapé dans l’œil, car ce n’est pas un modèle que l’on vois tout les jours.





Il est accompagné d’un Macintosh II SI, qu’il va falloir que je retape à mon avis et l’ensemble va avoir besoin d’un bon nettoyage.
J’étais plus à la recherche d’un CI, mais j’essayerais de m’en trouver un plus tard.


----------



## Gwen (15 Avril 2021)

Je rêvais d'avoir cette écran à cette époque.


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Bon hier j’ai trouvé ceci sur le bon coin pour 50€, mais c’est surtout l’écran qui m’a tapé dans l’œil, car ce n’est pas un modèle que l’on vois tout les jours.
> 
> Il est accompagné d’un Macintosh II SI, qu’il va falloir que je retape à mon avis et l’ensemble va avoir besoin d’un bon nettoyage.
> J’étais plus à la recherche d’un CI, mais j’essayerais de m’en trouver un plus tard.


J'en ai jeté malheureusement des écrans comme ça, des 21" pouce aussi, c'était tellement lourd...
Le A4 verticale est sympa, j'aurais dû en garder un :-( 

S'il fonctionne bien c'est super, la résolution est de 640x870 en 16 niveaux de gris, quand il était associé à des MacIIci ou IIsi (idéal pour équiper des postes de secrétariat à l'époque), pas besoin de carte sur ces modèles. 
Il pouvait afficher 256 niveaux de gris avec un Quadra 700 (ou avec une carte video dédié).
Avec un IIci c'est top visuellement, ils ont pratiquement la même largeur ;-)


----------



## Sly54 (15 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Il est accompagné d’un Macintosh II SI, qu’il va falloir que je retape à mon avis et l’ensemble va avoir besoin d’un bon nettoyage.


C'était ma 1e configuration Mac sérieuse (après avoir eu ≠ ordi Apple), le II SI et son écran A4 monochrome.
II SI revendu 6 mois tard pour acheter un 2Ci.
Ecran A4 revendu plus tard pour acheter le 16" Trinitron !

Quelle belle époque !


----------



## woz86 (15 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le A4 verticale est sympa, j'aurais dû en garder un :-(


Celui-ci c’est la version B le M1030.


gpbonneau a dit:


> Avec un IIci c'est top visuellement, ils ont pratiquement la même largeur ;-)


C’est mon objectif de m’en trouver un IIci ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> C’est mon objectif de m’en trouver un IIci ;-)



Les IIcx/ci, c'était la gamme pro, ils ont fait un tabac en entreprise, mais la plupart ont finis à la benne, pas de pitié en entreprise, faut que ça tourne ;-) du coup on en trouve plus beaucoup, beaucoup moins que des compact ou des LC, la gamme grand public.

J'en avais récupéré quelques uns à l'époque, mais ils sont tous équipés de ces foutus petits condo électrolytiques qui fuient et j'ai trop attendu, j'ai eu un mal fou à en restaurer quelques uns (2 IIcx et 1 IIci) il y a eu beaucoup de perte...


----------



## woz86 (15 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Les IIcx/ci, c'était la gamme pro, ils ont fait un tabac en entreprise, mais la plupart ont finis à la benne, pas de pitié en entreprise, faut que ça tourne ;-) du coup on en trouve plus beaucoup, beaucoup moins que des compact ou des LC, la gamme grand public.


J'en ai déjà vu quelques un en vente sur lbc, mais les vendeurs, non plus d'écran et non rien pour valider leur bon fonctionnement.
Après c'est voir aussi les dégâts à l'intérieur comme tu dit, si les condensateurs non pas trop fuit et fait des dégâts.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2021)

Le Iici était une bonne machine, mais le IIcx, c'était une daube, celui que j'avais au bureau à l'époque était plus lent que le SE30 que j'avais à la maison, quand il s'agissait de faire "mouliner" une base de données (je bossais sur Omnis, à l'époque), j'avais plus vite fait de la ramener à la maison pour la mouliner sur le SE30, que de faire tourner ça sur le Iicx de la boite.


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le Iici était une bonne machine, mais le IIcx, c'était une daube, celui que j'avais au bureau à l'époque était plus lent que le SE30 que j'avais à la maison, quand il s'agissait de faire "mouliner" une base de données (je bossais sur Omnis, à l'époque), j'avais plus vite fait de la ramener à la maison pour la mouliner sur le SE30, que de faire tourner ça sur le Iicx de la boite.


Tout à fait d'accord, le IIcx c'était une fusée ;-)
Mais j'en ai installé plein (des IIci aussi), c'était la machine idéal pour du secrétariat technique, avec un écran A4 ou A3, et Ragtime, ils ont réalisé des tomes de documents techniques dans ma boite au début des années 90. À 2 ou 3 sur une LaserWriter, c'était bien mois cher, au moins aussi efficace et beaucoup plus simple que des poste Xerox où il fallait une imprimante par poste...

Les IIcx/ci (et Q700) ont largement contribué à l'essor du Mac en entreprise à l'époque (et le IIfx, plutôt réservé aux labos). Faut se rappeler ce qu'il y avait en face ;-)
Ça c'est gâté à la fin des années 90, l'avènement de W98 a été le coup de grâce, tout au moins dans ma boite (un grosse du CAC40).


----------



## woz86 (16 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord, le IIcx c'était une fusée ;-)
> Mais j'en ai installé plein (des IIci aussi), c'était la machine idéal pour du secrétariat technique, avec un écran A4 ou A3, et Ragtime, ils ont réalisé des tomes de documents techniques dans ma boite au début des années 90. À 2 ou 3 sur une LaserWriter, c'était bien mois cher, au moins aussi efficace et beaucoup plus simple que des poste Xerox où il fallait une imprimante par poste...


Avoir travaillé dans une entreprise ou il y avait un gros parc de Macintosh, c’est top, surtout si tu as pu en récupérer lorsqu’il était obsolète.
Moi je travaille dans l’industrie et hélas pour moi on a que des PC sous Windows parce que l’on utilise beaucoup de logiciel qui ne tourne pas sur Mac :-(


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2021)

Dans ma "petite" SSII aussi, dès la sortie du Quadra 700, on a remplacé tous les IIcx et les IIvi, mais on a gardé les quelques Iici (ainsi que l'unique IIvx) qu'on avait.


----------



## woz86 (16 Avril 2021)

Encore un achat hier sur lbc.
Un petit iBook G3 Graphite Firewire pour ajouter à ma série.
50€ encore (c’est la période), acheté à une personne (retraité) dans un état proche du neuf encore dans son jus car il est sous OS9.
Le monsieur me dit j’ai des disquettes avec... non monsieur ce sont des CDROM  (ce livrés avec)  
Quand je le recevrai, je regarderai si c’est la version 366 ou 466 MHz et voir la mémoire qu’il a (a booster si besoin) car je pense le passer en OS X (après je ne sais pas qu’elle version).


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2021)

Alors la, je suis jaloux. Belle pièce.


----------



## woz86 (16 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Alors la, je suis jaloux. Belle pièce.


Je l’ai acheté dans les 30 minutes que l’annonce était publiée.
Vu le prix je n’ai pas hésité longtemps, mais la personne a mis du temps à répondre et j’ai eu peur qu’il me passe sous le nez ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Je l’ai acheté dans les 30 minutes que l’annonce était publiée.
> Vu le prix je n’ai pas hésité longtemps, mais la personne a mis du temps à répondre et j’ai eu peur qu’il me passe sous le nez ;-)


Belle performance à ce prix là, surtout si c'est un 466 
Je cherchais un blueberry (la couleur que je préfère) depuis longtemps, et j'ai fini par en trouver un à peine plus cher, quasi neuf aussi, avec son installation d'origine : Mac OS 8.6 (fichiers/dossiers agencés presque comme s'il venait d'être déballé ;-), du coup je vais le laisser comme ça 

Comme quoi en cherchant un peu on trouve  pas besoin d'acheter ces machines 200/300€ voir plus comme on en voit souvent.


----------



## woz86 (16 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Comme quoi en cherchant un peu on trouve  pas besoin d'acheter ces machines 200/300€ voir plus comme on en voit souvent.


Oui de la patience, coup de chance et être rapide.
Beaucoup tourne autour de 150-200€.
Surtout dans l’état qu’il est, il ne manque pas la petite feuille à la pomme qui a souvent tendance à n’être plus présente.
Il ne me manque plus que deux couleurs, l’indigo et le key lime, mais ce dernier va être plus compliqué à trouver.
Si c’est un 466 ça serait le top en effet, le mettre ensuite au maximum de mémoire et ça fera une belle machine ;-)


----------



## woz86 (16 Avril 2021)

Je vais peut être garder le côté Old School en le laissant en OS9 !

Mais après quel est la meilleure version de OS9 ?


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Je vais peut être garder le côté Old School en le laissant en OS9 !
> 
> Mais après quel est la meilleure version de OS9 ?



Je suis pas un spécialiste de ce modèle mais au moins le 9.1, voir le 9.2 (9.2.2) si tu envisages d'installer OSX et de le faire tourner en mode Classic dans OSX.
Ce modèle (366/466) est livré avec le 9.0.4, mais le 9.1 a corrigé pas mal de bug...
Pour le précédent (300/366) livré en 8.6, le 9 devrait bien fonctionner aussi... pour le 300 c'est peut être un peu juste... j'ai un Lombard 333 qui fonctionne très bien sous 9.1. mais le WallStreet 233 ça rame un peu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Quand je le recevrai, je regarderai si c’est la version 366 ou 466 MHz


Ça, je peux déjà te le dire : si c'est un Firewire, alors, c'est un "466", seuls les "indigo" et "key lime" étaient étaient à 366 Mhz, le "special édition" graphite n'existait qu'en 466 Mhz, c'est le "special édition" d'origine (sans Firewire) qui était à 366 Mhz.


----------



## woz86 (17 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, je peux déjà te le dire : si c'est un Firewire, alors, c'est un "466", seuls les "indigo" et "key lime" étaient étaient à 366 Mhz, le "special édition" graphite n'existait qu'en 466 Mhz, c'est le "special édition" d'origine (sans Firewire) qui était à 366 Mhz.


En zoomant l’une des photos de l’annonce, j’ai vu que la référence était M6411.
Tu me conseillerais de mettre quoi comme système dessus ? Mac OS9.2 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> En zoomant l’une des photos de l’annonce, j’ai vu que la référence était M6411.
> Tu me conseillerais de mettre quoi comme système dessus ? Mac OS9.2 ?


M6411, c'est donc bien un "Firewire". Tiger et OS 9.2.2 lui irait très bien (le même "Dossier Système" lui permettrait aussi bien de démarrer nativement sous OS 9 ou d'utiliser, sous Tiger, l'environnement "Classic"). Les deux systèmes cohabitent très bien sur une seule et unique partition.


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Je l’ai acheté dans les 30 minutes que l’annonce était publiée.
> Vu le prix je n’ai pas hésité longtemps, mais la personne a mis du temps à répondre et j’ai eu peur qu’il me passe sous le nez ;-)


C'est que tu as une alerte sur ce type de matériel ou alors un coup de chance ?

Je ne connais pas bien le bon coin.


----------



## woz86 (17 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> C'est que tu as une alerte sur ce type de matériel ou alors un coup de chance ?


Non, je n’avais pas d’alerte, mais je regarde environ une fois par jour avec la recherche "iBook" et là je suis tombé dessus au bon moment.
Il y a quelques mois, il y avait un key lime à 100€ environ, mais il m’est passé sous le nez :-( 
Après je vais faire un tour sur le bon coin plusieurs fois par jours, avec des mots clefs que j’ai déjà pré rempli.


----------



## tristanWX (17 Avril 2021)

Perso je cherche un MacBook blanc de 2010 mais il son à combien en tarif


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2021)

Les Macbook blanc, c'est entre 10  € et 150  € en fonction de l'état et surtout du vendeur. J'ai vu des annonce d'appareils soit disant collectons à 500   €. Il y a pleins d'annonces sur le bon coin aux alentours de 20€


----------



## tristanWX (17 Avril 2021)

A 20 euros ???


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2021)

C'est rare qu'ils fonctionnent à ce prix là. Mais à 50  € tu en trouve c'est sur.

Tu as une annonce d'un iBook fonctionnel à 25  € en ce moment.



			https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1926360819.htm?ac=1481102916


----------



## woz86 (17 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> C'est rare qu'ils fonctionnent à ce prix là. Mais à 50 € tu en trouve c'est sur.


J'en ai un qui m'est réservé à 50 euros, je vais allé le chercher sur Tours lorsqu'il sera possible de se déplacer de nouveau.
Il est en très bon état et à très peu servi.
Le problème avec les iBook blanc c'est que la coque est fragile aux rayures.


----------



## tristanWX (17 Avril 2021)

Ok mais je parler plus du MacBook de 2010 en blanc c’était mon premier mac et je rêve d’en reprendre un en collection


----------



## woz86 (22 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> M6411, c'est donc bien un "Firewire". Tiger et OS 9.2.2 lui irait très bien (le même "Dossier Système" lui permettrait aussi bien de démarrer nativement sous OS 9 ou d'utiliser, sous Tiger, l'environnement "Classic"). Les deux systèmes cohabitent très bien sur une seule et unique partition.


Je vais le mettre en OS 9.2.2 et aussi lui mettre Mac OS X.

Mais quel serait la meilleur version de Mac OS X à mettre dessus ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2021)

Tiger, c'est le max et le plus abouti qu'il supporte, de toute façon, et les versions précédentes n'y seraient pas plus réactives, il est un peu plus optimisé que Panther, et beaucoup plus que les trois précédents (Cheetah, Puma et Jaguar). Il tourne très bien sur mes deux G3/500 (iBook et PowerBook), et ça n'est pas la trentaine de Mhz de moins de ton Clamshell qui risquent de l'empêcher d'en faire autant chez toi.


----------



## woz86 (23 Avril 2021)

J’ai reçu l’iBook G3 aujourd’hui, il est propre et en très bon état, pour 50€ je n’ai pas fait une mauvaise affaire.




Après il est dans son jus, avec MacOS 9.0.4, j’ai gravé le 9.2.2, mais en anglais, il faut que je le trouve en français.




Il faut aussi que je trouve une barrette de 512Mo afin de le mettre à son maximum et ensuite je lui mettrais MacOS X Tiger.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2021)

Sinon, tu peux arriver à 9.2.2 via les mises à jour : d'abord 9.1, puis 9.2.1 et enfin 9.2.2. Je vais regarder si elles sont sur mon serveur FTP, si oui, je te mettrais un lien.


----------



## woz86 (24 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, tu peux arriver à 9.2.2 via les mises à jour : d'abord 9.1, puis 9.2.1 et enfin 9.2.2. Je vais regarder si elles sont sur mon serveur FTP, si oui, je te mettrais un lien.


J’ai gravé hier soir un CD avec le 9.1
Je ne pas ensuite directement installer le 9.2.2 ? Il faut que je passe par le 9.2.1 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2021)

À ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de CD 9.2.2 en dehors de ceux spécifiquement destinés à installer un système "Classic" sur un Mac bien précis (CD "Bundle"). Perso, je n'ai qu'un 9.2.1 et la mise à jour 9.2.2. Depuis 9.1, il faut effectivement passer par 9.2.1, la mise à jour 9.2.2 ne fonctionne que depuis cette version.


----------



## woz86 (24 Avril 2021)

Après j’ai retrouvé cette barrette, mais je ne sais pas si elle compatible avec l’iBook G3 et on dirait qu’elle a deux faces avec deux tailles de mémoire différente.


----------



## Invité (24 Avril 2021)

La 512, c'est marqué PC2700, le genre utilisé dans les iMac Tournesol.
Pas la même génération…


----------



## dandu (24 Avril 2021)

C'est de la DDR, ça. L''iBook faut de la SDR. Après, ça se trouve assez facilement et l'iBook est pas casse-pieds sur la mémoire, contrairement (par exemple) aux iMac.


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Avril 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
y-a-t'il un collectionneur sur Grenoble ?

j'ai :


un PowerBook G4 15" 1.25GHz de 2003 pleinement fonctionnel avec son câble (mais il manque l'embout pour brancher dans la prise 220v)
un iBook blanc G4 14" 1.42GHz de 2005 pleinement fonctionnel avec son câble (mais il manque l'embout pour brancher dans la prise 220v)
un MacBook Alu Core2Duo de 2008 avec 2 SSD pleinement fonctionnel (le trackpad est un peu dur parfois) sans son câble (je m'en sers sur un MacBook Air qui a son câble pété)

*à donner*

(l'iBook blanc est mon préféré des 3)

mais quelqu'un qui ne les revendra pas sur eBay dans 2 jours s'il vous plait

j'ai aussi un Titanium 1GHz comme neuf, mais celui là je le garde, il est trop beau 
en plus je lui ai ajouté une carte Motorola pour avoir le wifi de ma box


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Avril 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> y-a-t'il un collectionneur sur Grenoble ?
> 
> j'ai :
> ...


bah non, c'est le titanium que je veux  
Je plaisante, coté PowerBook ça va, j'ai de quoi m'occuper ;-)

L'iBook blanc, je le trouve bô, si tu l'as encore, je l'ajouterais bien à ma collection d'iBook, ils seront deux avec le Clamshell Blueberry, et j'ai pas d'iBook blanc. Si tu veux bien le mettre dans un carton bien rembourré, je t'envoie une étiquette MondialRelay. Un MP si ça te convient ?

Le MacBook, c'est trop neuf ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai gravé hier soir un CD avec le 9.1
> Je ne pas ensuite directement installer le 9.2.2 ? Il faut que je passe par le 9.2.1 ?





Pascal 77 a dit:


> À ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de CD 9.2.2 en dehors de ceux spécifiquement destinés à installer un système "Classic" sur un Mac bien précis (CD "Bundle"). Perso, je n'ai qu'un 9.2.1 et la mise à jour 9.2.2. Depuis 9.1, il faut effectivement passer par 9.2.1, la mise à jour 9.2.2 ne fonctionne que depuis cette version.



Tiens, à toutes fins utiles, le lien pour télécharger sur mon serveur l'ensemble des mises à jour de Mac OS 9 :

C'est par ici !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> y-a-t'il un collectionneur sur Grenoble ?
> 
> j'ai :
> ...


Tiens, un avatar et un pseudo connu, mais d'ailleurs qu'ici ! 

J'avoue que je serais bien intéressé par l'iBook, outre les deux "Palourdes", j'ai deux 12 pouces dans ma collection, un G3 et un G4, mais pas de 14 pouces. La Seine et Marne étant loin de Grenoble, si tu acceptais de l'emballer et de me l'envoyer par la poste, je pourrais, une fois que tu m'aurais communiqué (en privé) le poids du colis et ton adresse mail (et tes coordonnées pour l'adresse de l'expéditeur, obligatoire sur l'étiquette), t'envoyer l'étiquette d'affranchissement par mail.


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> bah non, c'est le titanium que je veux
> Je plaisante, coté PowerBook ça va, j'ai de quoi m'occuper ;-)
> 
> L'iBook blanc, je le trouve bô, si tu l'as encore, je l'ajouterais bien à ma collection d'iBook, ils seront deux avec le Clamshell Blueberry, et j'ai pas d'iBook blanc. Si tu veux bien le mettre dans un carton bien rembourré, je t'envoie une étiquette MondialRelay. Un MP si ça te convient ?
> ...


bonsoir gpbonneau,
désolé mais c'est à prendre sur place


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Avril 2021)

salut Pascal,
non j'ai la flemme d'envoyer.
c'est à prendre sur place.
ça limite au bassin grenoblois c'est sur, mais bon je me dis qu'il en existe bien un par ici qui va se montrer.


----------



## woz86 (24 Avril 2021)

Un joli don, mais Grenoble est loin pour moi aussi.
Il me manque aussi un iBook blanc dans ma collection, mais ça va être corrigé dans pas longtemps, vu que la semaine prochaine il n’y a plus de restrictions de déplacement, je dois aller en chercher un sur Tours ;-)

Après autre sujet, j’ai vu une annonce sur lbc pour des BlueSCSI, l’équivalent d’un SCSI2SD.
Quelqu’un connaît, a déjà essayé ?


----------



## love_leeloo (25 Avril 2021)

petite question au pros des anciens modèles :
si j'achète ça :



			https://www.amazon.fr/KALEA-INFORMATIQUE-Boitier-adaptateur-exactes-classique/dp/B0168RWXJE/
		

+


			https://www.amazon.fr/Transcend-TS128GMSA230S-interne-mSATA-SATA/dp/B07GMF7GXT/
		


ça sera bon pour mon TiBook G4 1GHz 512Mo (c'est le modèle le plus haut de gamme des TiBook, celui avec le SD) ?
le DD interne de 60Go gratte beaucoup et ça m'énerve
je ne cherche pas plus rapide mais plus silencieux

et enfin, peut on installer plus que Tiger dessus et est ce que ça vaut le coup ?


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, à toutes fins utiles, le lien pour télécharger sur mon serveur l'ensemble des mises à jour de Mac OS 9 :
> 
> C'est par ici !


C'est chargé mais impossible a lancer. J'ai une erreur -39   :-(

Pourtant, j'ai décompressé le fichier ZIP avec Stuffit directement sur l'iBook.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2021)

Bon, tant pis.


love_leeloo a dit:


> petite question au pros des anciens modèles :
> si j'achète ça :
> 
> 
> ...



J'en avais un jusqu'à il y a peu où sa carte vidéo a lâché. Il tournait très bien sous Leopard. Le problème des SSD sur ces machines, c'est que ni Tiger ni Leopard ne gèrent le Trim, ça n'est qu'à partir de Snow Leopard que c'est géré, à condition de l'activer, mais Snow Leo ne fonctionne pas sur les Mac PPC, seulement sur les Intel.



gwen a dit:


> C'est chargé mais impossible a lancer. J'ai une erreur -39   :-(
> 
> Pourtant, j'ai décompressé le fichier ZIP avec Stuffit directement sur l'iBook.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 224241


Je vais voir ça, je dois toujours avoir le CD où j'avais gravé ces mises à jour. Je reviens par ici te dire quoi.


EDIT : je ne comprends pas, je viens de re-télécharger, j'ai dézippé sous Big Sur, et transféré sur un vieux Ti sous OS 9.2.2, via un disque externe, et là, l'image disque monte sans problème, essaie de dézipper sous OS X (via l'utilitaire d'archive) avant de procéder au transfert sur le Mac sous OS 9.


----------



## love_leeloo (25 Avril 2021)

merci Pascal,
et tu penses que ne pas avoir le Tram est préjudiciable ?
c'est juste pour le remettre en route pour m'amuser 
je ne vais même pas m'en servir


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : je ne comprends pas, je viens de re-télécharger, j'ai dézippé sous Big Sur, et transféré sur un vieux Ti sous OS 9.2.2, via un disque externe, et là, l'image disque monte sans problème, essaie de dézipper sous OS X (via l'utilitaire d'archive) avant de procéder au transfert sur le Mac sous OS 9.


Etrange, meme sous Mac OS Catalina, j'ai une erreur (j'ai refais trois fois le chargement pour être certain).


----------



## love_leeloo (25 Avril 2021)

et avec "The Unarchiver" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> merci Pascal,
> et tu penses que ne pas avoir le Tram est préjudiciable ?
> c'est juste pour le remettre en route pour m'amuser
> je ne vais même pas m'en servir


Le trim, c'est le dispositif qui permet d'effacer les blocs inutilisés d'un SSD en tâche de fond, donc si tu n'écris pas grand-chose, et ne remplis pas trop le SSD, ça n'aura pas trop d'incidence, dans le cas contraire, le SSD devra effacer chaque bloc à ré-écrire avant de pouvoir le faire, ce qui ralentira drastiquement ses performances.

Perso, je pense qu'un disque rapide (7200 tr avec un gros tampon, genre 64 ou 128 Mo) ou mixte (disque mécanique conjugué à un petit SSD servant à stocker ce qui sert le plus, dont le système) suffirait largement pour un G4 à 1 Ghz, limité par son bus à 133 Mhz, de plus, après, il faut voir, les prix des SSD ont bien baissé, donc, je ne sais plus ce qui est le plus intéressant économiquement parlant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Etrange, meme sous Mac OS Catalina, j'ai une erreur (j'ai refais trois fois le chargement pour être certain).
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 224253


Vraiment curieux, je viens de le re-télécharger (en HTTP, depuis Safari, en cliquant sur le lien que j'ai mis plus haut dans ce topic, pas via mon client FTP) sur mon MBA sous Big Sur, il me le dézippe directement dans la foulée, je ne comprends pas où peut se situer le problème ???


----------



## woz86 (25 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vraiment curieux, je viens de le re-télécharger (en HTTP, depuis Safari, en cliquant sur le lien que j'ai mis, pas via mon client FTP) sur mon MBA sous Big Sur, il me le dézippe directement dans la foulée, je ne comprends pas où peut se situer le problème ???


Pareil, je l’ai téléchargé depuis ton lien depuis mon Mac Mini M1 et il l’a dézippe directement.
Ensuite j’ai gravé le dossier du 9.1 sur un CD, mais je ne l’ai pas encore testé.


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2021)

Alors, c'est dingue, avec Big Sur de mon MacBook, la decompression s'est effectuée sans soucis.

Par contre, toujours impossible de l'installer. Tant pis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Alors, c'est dingue, avec Big Sur de mon MacBook, la decompression s'est effectuée sans soucis.
> 
> Par contre, toujours impossible de l'installer. Tant pis.


L'image disque ne monte toujours pas ? Tu pourrais tenter de l'ouvrir avec ShrinkWrap ou DiskCopy, ce sont ces logiciels qui servent à créer ce type d'image disque "auto-montable". Chez moi, elle monte parfaitement.


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2021)

Une fois décompressée, le programme de mise à jour transférer sur l'iBook ne se lance pas.


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le trim, c'est le dispositif qui permet d'effacer les blocs inutilisés d'un SSD en tâche de fond, donc si tu n'écris pas grand-chose, et ne remplis pas trop le SSD, ça n'aura pas trop d'incidence, dans le cas contraire, le SSD devra effacer chaque bloc à ré-écrire avant de pouvoir le faire, ce qui ralentira drastiquement ses performances.
> 
> Perso, je pense qu'un disque rapide (7200 tr avec un gros tampon, genre 64 ou 128 Mo) ou mixte (disque mécanique conjugué à un petit SSD servant à stocker ce qui sert le plus, dont le système) suffirait largement pour un G4 à 1 Ghz, limité par son bus à 133 Mhz, de plus, après, il faut voir, les prix des SSD ont bien baissé, donc, je ne sais plus ce qui est le plus intéressant économiquement parlant.


je ne sais pas trop combien coute un DD IDE 7200 avec 64Mo de cache, déjà je n'en trouve pas avec plus 16Mo de cache,
mais le connecteur IDE/mSATA + barrette mSATA c'est 50 balles

si quelqu'un a un lien pour un DD 7200 64Mo de cache, je veux bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je ne sais pas trop combien coute un DD IDE 7200 avec 64Mo de cache, déjà je n'en trouve pas avec plus 16Mo de cache,
> mais le connecteur IDE/mSATA + barrette mSATA c'est 50 balles
> 
> si quelqu'un a un lien pour un DD 7200 64Mo de cache, je veux bien


Ah mince, au temps pour moi, c'est vrai que les disques durs dont je parlais sont des sATA, pas des IDE (dans le MBP de mon fils, j'ai mis un 1 To 7200 tr avec 32 Mo de cache, c'est très satisfaisant point de vue rapidité), ça ne marche pas pour les PPC.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Une fois décompressée, le programme de mise à jour transférer sur l'iBook ne se lance pas.


Mince, tu es maudit ! Tu es sûr que tu n'as pas banni un quelconque sorcier qui t'aurait lancé une malédiction en retour ? Je viens de tester sur mon Ti, il se lance parfaitement, je ne comprends pas ce qu'il t'arrive ! 

Tu dis "programme transféré", moi, c'est l'image disque, que j'ai transféré, et j'ai lancé ce programme directement depuis celle ci une fois l'avoir montée, là est peut-être la différence ?


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Avril 2021)

petite question :
j'ai récupéré l'image dmg de Leopard sur mon MacBook Pro sous Big Sur.
est il possible d'en faire un installeur sur une clé USB pour pouvoir la brancher sur le TiBook et lancer l'installation depuis celle ci pour mettre à jour le TiBook ?


----------



## Gwen (26 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mince, tu es maudit ! Tu es sûr que tu n'as pas banni un quelconque sorcier qui t'aurait lancé une malédiction en retour ? Je viens de tester sur mon Ti, il se lance parfaitement, je ne comprends pas ce qu'il t'arrive !
> 
> Tu dis "programme transféré", moi, c'est l'image disque, que j'ai transféré, et j'ai lancé ce programme directement depuis celle ci une fois l'avoir montée, là est peut-être la différence ?


Je doit en effet avoir une cabale sur moi en ce moment car j'ai branché des prises CPL ce week-end et ça devrait marcher immédiatement, or, ça ne marche pas du tout   :-(

Bon, Je fait un nouvel essais


----------



## melaure (26 Avril 2021)

GG pour la palourde ... j'essayerais peut-être un jour d'en avoir une 7ème

Mais un autre Titanium en bon état ce serait cool


----------



## Langellier (26 Avril 2021)

Langellier a dit:


>





Langellier a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai une quarantaine de macs différents, du Mac Plus au Tournesol.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Langellier (26 Avril 2021)

Voici un partie de ma collection : un mac Cube et à droite un powerMac 6100 avec écran portrait.


----------



## woz86 (26 Avril 2021)

J’ai réceptionné aujourd’hui le Macintosh II SI avec son écran portrait.
Dès que j’ai un peu de temps (peu être ce soir) j’essaye en premier d’allumer l’écran.


----------



## dandu (26 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le trim, c'est le dispositif qui permet d'effacer les blocs inutilisés d'un SSD en tâche de fond, donc si tu n'écris pas grand-chose, et ne remplis pas trop le SSD, ça n'aura pas trop d'incidence, dans le cas contraire, le SSD devra effacer chaque bloc à ré-écrire avant de pouvoir le faire, ce qui ralentira drastiquement ses performances.
> 
> Perso, je pense qu'un disque rapide (7200 tr avec un gros tampon, genre 64 ou 128 Mo) ou mixte (disque mécanique conjugué à un petit SSD servant à stocker ce qui sert le plus, dont le système) suffirait largement pour un G4 à 1 Ghz, limité par son bus à 133 Mhz, de plus, après, il faut voir, les prix des SSD ont bien baissé, donc, je ne sais plus ce qui est le plus intéressant économiquement parlant.



Le HDD a aucun intérêt, même financier.

La perte de perfs avec le TRIM, ça reste assez théorique dans l'absolu, surtout sur une machine dont le bus va de toute façon limiter les performances. Et sans TRIM, le problème est pas qu'il va devoir effacer, c'est que comme le contrôleur ne peut pas deviner si un bloc est vide (c'est à ça que sert le TRIM), il va éventuellement déplacer (et donc écrire deux fois) ce qu'il y a dans un bloc, même si c'est "effacé" (au moins du point de vue du système de fichiers). Mais ça arrive que le jour ou on a écrit au moins une fois l'entièreté du SSD.

Pour se donner une idée, question perfs :

• On trouve plus vraiment de HDD 7 200 tpm pour un usage "OS", donc ce point (hors occasion) est sans intérêt. Et les HDD spéciaux pour les NAS (ou d'autres usages spécifiques), c'est pas top pour un OS, les réglages sont prévus pour des cas précis et c'est pas top pour l'OS. Puis c'est bruyant.

• Les hybrides ("SSHD"), ça marche assez mal dès qu'on sort de Windows, y a des optimisations liées au NTFS, souvent. Et globalement, le gain vaut pas le prix demandé pour les rares encore dispo.

Actuellement, on trouve des SSD de 120 Go (parfait pour un G4, pour être certain de pas passer la barre du LBA28) pour quelques dizaines d'euros, avec des débits assez élevés en écriture pour que l'absence de TRIM soit même pas visible. Et avec une durée de vie assez élevée pour ne jamais se poser la question de l'usure.

Le seul moment ou le HDD a encore un intérêt (faible) c'est pour ceux qui sauvent pas : on récupère plus facilement les données...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> petite question :
> j'ai récupéré l'image dmg de Leopard sur mon MacBook Pro sous Big Sur.
> est il possible d'en faire un installeur sur une clé USB pour pouvoir la brancher sur le TiBook et lancer l'installation depuis celle ci pour mettre à jour le TiBook ?


Possible … Oui, mais assez compliqué, il faut passer par des commandes "Open Firmware", j'avais mis ici le topo là dessus il y a quelques années, mais ça risque d'être compliqué à retrouver. Cherche plutôt sur le site de Dandu (le journal du lapin), il avait repris, du moins en partie, mon topo, ça risque d'être plus facile à trouver.

Mais bon, ça serait certainement plus simple de graver l'image sur un DVD double couche ou passer par un disque Firewire.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2021)

*Pascal*

Voici le fil où tu annonçais ton procédé : ☞*Démarrer un Mac PPC depuis un disque USB*☜ (*5 Juin 2012*).


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Avril 2021)

Ok merci

et sinon je pourrais installer leopard sur le nouveau SSD et ensuite installé ce nouveau SSD directement dans le TiBook
ça sera plus simple


----------



## woz86 (26 Avril 2021)

Bon, j’ai essayé l’écran portrait et on va dire que l’essai n’est pas top :-(


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Pascal*
> 
> Voici le fil où tu annonçais ton procédé : ☞*Démarrer un Mac PPC depuis un disque USB*☜ (*5 Juin 2012*).


Merci (put1, 9. ans déjà ) !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2021)

Ah ! C'est pour ça qu'il me paraissait étroit … Ce sont les rayures, ça amincit ! 

Bon, sérieux, désolé pour toi.


----------



## woz86 (27 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, sérieux, désolé pour toi.


Pas de chance, je le démonterais pour voir quand même.


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Avril 2021)

petite question du jour :
puis je mettre 2x512Mo de RAM dans mon TiBook 1GHz ?
si oui, je sais que c'est de la SDRAM SO-DIMM 144-pin PC-133, si je ne me trompe pas.
par contre dans mes souvenirs, les Mac étaient sensible sur certaines barrettes (Kernel Panic)
auriez vous un lien de RAM compatible à 100% ?

Merci


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Avril 2021)

bon je viens de commander 2x512Mo de RAM








						2x 512mb 1gb ram pc133 powerbook g4 3,4 3,5 2002 2003 sodimms CSX sdram Apple  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour 2x 512mb 1gb ram pc133 powerbook g4 3,4 3,5 2002 2003 sodimms CSX sdram Apple sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr


----------



## dandu (27 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Bon, j’ai essayé l’écran portrait et on va dire que l’essai n’est pas top :-(
> Voir la pièce jointe 224487


Il est branché sur quoi ? Les vieux écrans Apple, c'est assez compliqué sur les appareils modernes.


----------



## woz86 (27 Avril 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Il est branché sur quoi ? Les vieux écrans Apple, c'est assez compliqué sur les appareils modernes.


Je l’ai essayé sur mon Quadra 700 et un PPC 7100.


----------



## woz86 (27 Avril 2021)

@dandu j’ai aussi eu une réponse de Steve Mac84TV qui m’a dit :

Le mien a fait ça aussi !! Il s'avère que le Mac n'envoyait pas le bon signal. J'ai dû essayer de nombreux câbles et cartes vidéo 13W3 différents pour le faire fonctionner. Bonne chance!

(Traduit en français)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> bon je viens de commander 2x512Mo de RAM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'avais ça sur mes deux Ti, le 1 Ghz et le 550 Mhz, des barrettes dénichées ici et là, tout ce qu'il y a de plus "lambda", et ça ne causait aucun problème. Hélas, après 18 ans de bons et loyaux services du 1 Ghz, sa carte vidéo a soudain décidé de faire valoir ses droits à la retraite, donc, il ne me reste plus que le 550 comme Ti (et mes deux palourdes tournent maintenant tous les deux avec 544 Mo de ram, contre 288 auparavant).


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Avril 2021)

Coucou les anciens,
Sur mon TiBook ça vaut le coup que j’installe macOS 9.2.2 ?

Ou bien léopard est vraiment mieux ?

J’ai jamais utilisé macOS 9, je trouve ça beau 

Merci pour vos retours


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2021)

Tu peux installer les deux (sur le même volume, pas besoin de partitionner), et démarrer sur l'un ou sur l'autre via le TdB ou la préférence système (selon que tu es sous 9 ou X) "Démarrage". Par rapport à 9.1, 9.2.2 présente l'avantage d'être beaucoup moins sujet à la désespérante "erreur de la table des fichiers" qui a provoqué tant de posts dans Classic Mac il y a quelques années !


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Avril 2021)

est ce qu'il y a un lien explicatif sur comment installer macOS 9.2.2 sur un PowerBook G4 contenant déjà Tiger ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> est ce qu'il y a un lien explicatif sur comment installer macOS 9.2.2 sur un PowerBook G4 contenant déjà Tiger ?


Rien de spécial, il faut installer 9.2.1 en démarrant depuis son CD, puis faire la mise à jour 9.2.2 (ou 9.1, puis faire les deux mises à jour, 9.2.1 puis 9.2.2).


----------



## Invité (29 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu peux installer les deux (sur le même volume, pas besoin de partitionner), et démarrer sur l'un ou sur l'autre via le TdB ou la préférence système (selon que tu es sous 9 ou X) "Démarrage". Par rapport à 9.1, 9.2.2 présente l'avantage d'être beaucoup moins sujet à la désespérante "erreur de la table des fichiers" qui a provoqué tant de posts dans Classic Mac il y a quelques années !


Pis le TdB d'Os9 pour booter sur OsX fonctionne correctement, pas sur les versions précédentes.


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Avril 2021)

c'est quoi le TdB ?


----------



## Invité (29 Avril 2021)

Tableau de bord sur Os9.
Les préférences Système sur X


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Avril 2021)

Merci


----------



## woz86 (29 Avril 2021)

Bon, j’ai enfin réussi à remettre en route le Macintosh Portable.
Celui-ci a reçu un changement des condensateurs de la carte mère ainsi qu’un bloc d’alimentation refait à neuf.
Après tous cela (avec une longue charge de la batterie), toujours pas de signe de vie.
Après mesure de la charge de celui-ci, elle stagne à 5,50V environ alors qu’il en faudrait 6V pour qu’il démarre.
Je change la batterie qui est à l’intérieur du boîtier et après avoir reçu celle-ci et une mesure, elle affiche 6,45V.
Je met la nouvelle batterie dans son boîtier, que je ferme ensuite proprement (qui avait déjà été ouvert pour un changement de celle-ci) avec un joint propre.
Je remets cela dans le Macintosh Portable et la c’est bon il démarre.
Par contre le disque dur bug et m’affiche la disquette avec un point d’interrogation.
Après plusieurs redémarrage toujours rien.




Je débranche le disque dur et je démarre sur une disquette et là ça fonctionne (enfin).




L’écran présente deux défauts de pixels a gauche :-(

Après je ne sais pas si il y a une possibilité de changer le disque dur par un BlueSCSI ou SCSI2SD, sachant que le branchement du disque dur du Macintosh Portable est spécifique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2021)

L'icône à l'écran lorsque tu tentes de démarrer du disque dur interne ne signifie pas que le disque dur a un problème, juste qu'il ne contient pas de dossier système valide. le plus simple serait de le formater et d'y installer un système propre.


----------



## woz86 (30 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'icône à l'écran lorsque tu tentes de démarrer du disque dur interne ne signifie pas que le disque dur a un problème, juste qu'il ne contient pas de dossier système valide. le plus simple serait de le formater et d'y installer un système propre.


Après j’entends le disque dur tourné mais rien de plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2021)

Démarre sur la disquette "utilitaires 2" et essaie de formater le disque, puis d'y réinstaller un système !


----------



## Fi91 (1 Mai 2021)

Mon Macintosh SI avec son écran portrait


----------



## woz86 (1 Mai 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> Mon Macintosh SI avec son écran portrait


Tu as quoi comme câble pour relier l’écran à l’unité ? Car côté écran il y a deux fiches différentes.


----------



## Fi91 (2 Mai 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Tu as quoi comme câble pour relier l’écran à l’unité ? Car côté écran il y a deux fiches différentes.


Je te prendrais une photo tout à l’heure du câble


----------



## woz86 (2 Mai 2021)

Le Macintosh Portable à côté de son successeur le PowerBook 100.
Une différence de taille et surtout de poids ;-)


----------



## Fi91 (2 Mai 2021)

@woz86 voici la photo du câble 


 L’arrière de l’écran


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Le Macintosh Portable à côté de son successeur le PowerBook 100.
> Une différence de taille et surtout de poids ;-)


Une autre différence : le PowerBook 100 n'a d'Apple que la pomme imprimée dessus, à l'époque, incapables de faire plus léger que le Macintosh Portable, ils l'ont fait concevoir et fabriquer par Sony !


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une autre différence : le PowerBook 100 n'a d'Apple que la pomme imprimée dessus, à l'époque, incapables de faire plus léger que le Macintosh Portable, ils l'ont fait concevoir et fabriquer par Sony !



Le PowerBook 100, le 140 et le 170 ont été commercialisé en même temps, en octobre 1991. Seule le 100 était conçu par Sony (aucune pièce commune avec les 2 autres). 
C'était le plus petit des trois, mais les deux autres étaient quand même bien moins gros que le Portable (et beaucoup plus rapide;-). Le 170 avec son 68030 à 25Mhz et son écran à matrice active était vraiment le top à l'époque, un vrai portable ;-)

J'ai quand même un petit faible pour le 100, il est sympa malgré son 68000 à 16MHz.
Il est bien joli le tien Woz ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Mai 2021)

Un petit nouveau : un PowerBook G4 17" de 2003.
Il est vraiment énorme à coté du 12" de la même série ;-)


----------



## Fi91 (2 Mai 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un petit nouveau : un PowerBook G4 17" de 2003.
> Il est vraiment énorme à coté du 12" de la même série ;-)
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 225061


J’ai réussi à avoir un  avec la boîte complète 
C’est vrai qu’il est énorme


----------



## love_leeloo (2 Mai 2021)

ca tenait plus du transportable que du portable 

ah le PB 12", il m'a fait rêver celui là
pour moi c'est LE portable par excellence.

mais bon j'avais mon PB 15", c'était déjà pas mal


----------



## woz86 (2 Mai 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un petit nouveau : un PowerBook G4 17" de 2003.
> Il est vraiment énorme à coté du 12" de la même série ;-)


Il me manque plus que le 17" pour avoir les trois tailles.
Le 12" mon fils aîné de 8 ans s’en sert régulièrement pour faire ses devoirs dessus ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Mai 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> ca tenait plus du transportable que du portable
> 
> ah le PB 12", il m'a fait rêver celui là
> pour moi c'est LE portable par excellence.
> ...


Le 15" c'était le meilleur compromis je pense. 
Mais c'est vrai que le 12" était vraiment facile à transporter. Il n'affichait que 1024x768, c'était bien moins que le 15 et 17", mais c'était largement suffisait pour les travaux courant (c'était la même résolution qu'un Pismo après tout). 

Le 17" était bien gros et lourd ;-) même à coté d'un MacBook Pro 15"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> J’ai réussi à avoir un  avec la boîte complète
> C’est vrai qu’il est énorme
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 225063
> Voir la pièce jointe 225065


J'ai récupéré il y a peu un MBP 17 du même métal (un fin 2006, la seconde génération, le premier à avoir un C2D), pareil, dans sa boite d'origine, c'est vrai que j'ai déjà vu des valises plus petites que cette boite !


----------



## flotow (3 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai récupéré il y a peu un MBP 17 du même métal (un fin 2006, la seconde génération, le premier à avoir un C2D), pareil, dans sa boite d'origine, c'est vrai que j'ai déjà vu des valises plus petites que cette boite !


----------



## woz86 (3 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Démarre sur la disquette "utilitaires 2" et essaie de formater le disque, puis d'y réinstaller un système !


J’ai fait un essai, mais en fait le disque dur n’est même pas reconnu, je l’entends tourner mais le Macintosh Portable ne le détecte pas.


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2021)

Et en essayant de le formater avec l’utilitaire de disque  ?


----------



## woz86 (4 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Et en essayant de le formater avec l’utilitaire de disque


Le problème c’est que le disque dur ne s’affiche pas, il n’est pas reconnu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2021)

Tu es sûr de ses connexions ? Un seul conducteur coupé dans la nappe SCSI suffirait pour rendre compte de ce symptôme !

C'est quoi comme disque, 2,5 ou 3,5 ? Si c'est un 3,5, est-ce que les peignes sont en place sur le disque ? Et le Mac, c'est un M5120 ou un M5126 ? Tu as vérifié le N° SCSI du disque ? Il n'est pas réglé sur le même N° que la carte mère (je ne me souviens plus bien si celle ci est sur 0 ou 7, donc ces deux N° sont à éviter, en général, un disque interne est réglé sur 3) ?


----------



## woz86 (4 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu es sûr de ses connexions ? Un seul conducteur coupé dans la nappe SCSI suffirait pour rendre compte de ce symptôme !
> 
> C'est quoi comme disque, 2,5 ou 3,5 ? Si c'est un 3,5, est-ce que les peignes sont en place sur le disque ? Et le Mac, c'est un M5120 ou un M5126 ? Tu as vérifié le N° SCSI du disque ? Il n'est pas réglé sur le même N° que la carte mère (je ne me souviens plus bien si celle ci est sur 0 ou 7, donc ces deux N° sont à éviter, en général, un disque interne est réglé sur 3) ?


J’ai regardé la nappe, elle n’a rien.

Le disque c’est un 3,5 mais avec un branchement spécifique en 34 pins.

Le Macintosh Portable c’est le M5120.

Après les numéros, il faut que je regarde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2021)

Un 5120, donc le disque dur n'est pas forcément d'origine, vérifie qu'il a bien les peignes en place (juste derrière le connecteur SCSI, parce que, par exemple, si c'est un disque récupéré d'un boîtier externe, il ne les a pas forcément, car ces boîtiers utilisaient un bouchon de terminaison externe, et non les résistances peigne directement sur le disque


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Mai 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Le problème c’est que le disque dur ne s’affiche pas, il n’est pas reconnu.



Tu as un disque dur externe en système 6 sur ton MacPlus si je me souviens...
Essaie de le brancher sur le Portable, tu devrais pouvoir démarrer dessus.
Si c’est le cas, avec SCSI Probe essais de voir si le disque interne est vu sur le bus.
Si il apparaît, et que tu ne peux pas le formater, il y a de grande chance que ce soit un problème mécanique (butée, tête...)
Sinon c’est soit la carte du disque soit la connexion. 

La misère sur le Portable, c’est qu’Apple n’a pas repris la connectique standard des disques 3,5“ (comme le SE), difficile de le tester sur un autre Mac...
Ça ressemble un peu à la connectique en 2,5” des PowerBook avant l’heure, avec data et alim dans le même connecteur.

Le mieux c’est de le remplacer avec un adaptateur 50/34 et un disque standard ou un BlueSCSI ou SCSI2SD...


----------



## woz86 (4 Mai 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le mieux c’est de le remplacer avec un adaptateur 50/34 et un disque standard ou un BlueSCSI ou SCSI2SD.


C’est le projet ;-)


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Mai 2021)

j'ai reçu le mSATA et son support pour mettre dans le Titanium.
s'il pleut ce weekend et que mes filles me laissent tranquille je le mettrais peut être


----------



## woz86 (6 Mai 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu as un disque dur externe en système 6 sur ton MacPlus si je me souviens...
> Essaie de le brancher sur le Portable, tu devrais pouvoir démarrer dessus.
> Si c’est le cas, avec SCSI Probe essais de voir si le disque interne est vu sur le bus.
> Si il apparaît, et que tu ne peux pas le formater, il y a de grande chance que ce soit un problème mécanique (butée, tête...)
> Sinon c’est soit la carte du disque soit la connexion.


J’ai le Floppy Emule aussi ;-)


----------



## woz86 (9 Mai 2021)

Hier soir j’ai fait un essai du bon fonctionnement du clavier sur le Macintosh Portable, il ne me reste plus qu’à regarder au disque dur et si il ne fonctionne pas je me tournerai vers un BlueSCSI.


----------



## woz86 (12 Mai 2021)

Un petit nouveau est arrivé hier, un iBook G3 A1005 en version 800mhz.
Par chance il a très peu servi alors le dessus n’est pas en mauvais état, ce qui n’est pas évident avec ce modèle blanc.


----------



## Invité (13 Mai 2021)

Pfff, j'ai laisser tombé le mien (12) sur le sol… Alors que je l'avais reçu moins de 15 jours avant.
Bref DOA


----------



## arachnosoft (16 Mai 2021)

Salut les gens,

Me voici donc revenu sur ce forum après... 9 ans 
La dernière fois, c'était pour me plaindre de mon foutu MacBook Pro early 2008 (A1260) victime de sa 8600M GT en mousse...


			https://forums.macg.co/search/3650287/
		


Les années passant, pris de nostalgie (et de réparagïte aiguë), j'ai arpenté LeBonCoin à la recherche d'une carte mère pour le faire revivre.
Pièce que je n'ai pas trouvée... (pour l'instant)

MAIS, mes alertes "Apple" m'ont fait tomber sur 2 annonces distinctes de "PC Apple" (sic) "à réparer ou pour pièces".
Les 2 machines en question ? Des PowerBook 12", dont je rêvais à leur sortie... Pour 30 € pièce.

Flairant les profils de personnes connaissant peu le monde Mac, je me suis laissé tenter.
Les voici côte à côte, après quelques jours passés à les remettre sur pieds !






- *Le premier exemplaire reçu (à droite) *s'est avéré être un A1010, donc un PowerBook6,2 de 2003, 1 GHz, DVI, 512 Mo de RAM (barrette de 256). Sous OS X 10.5.8 Leopard.
Il était vendu avec adaptateur secteur, sans batterie, avec disque dur (160 Go !), et la touche "enter" manquante (celle à gauche de la flèche gauche).
Il démarrait sans problème, mais, pour citer l'annonce, "bloquait sur les pages internet (YouTube, etc.)", [possiblement] "cheval de Troie ou spyware" (sur un Mac. sic.)
Mais après examen, c'était tout simplement dû à son âge : tous les navigateurs de l'époque (OS X 10.5.8) ne sont plus compatibles avec rien, et le peu étant encore compatibles (TenFourFox) rament sur de nombreuses pages...
Mais si on patiente, finalement, ça marchotte !
Donc, au final, pour celui-ci, quelques frais matériels :

Installation d'une carte AirPort Extreme A1027 (8 € sur LBC, NEUVE encore emballée...) car il n'en était pas (plus) pourvu... (la trappe avait été ouverte, l'ancien propriétaire a dû la retirer en pensant qu'elle était la cause de ses pannes).
Installation d'une batterie générique A1079 vendue comme potentiellement HS (toujours sur LBC) donc donnée en échange des frais de port (4,40 €), finalement parfaitement fonctionnelle... (elle tient minimum 2 h !)
Installation d'une barrette de 1 Go de PC3200 (5 € sur LBC) pour passer à 1,25 Go au total

-* Le second exemplaire reçu (à gauche) *s'est avéré être le dernier modèle sorti ! Un A1104, donc un PowerBook6,8 de 2005, 1,5 GHz (la folie) et... 1,25 Go de RAM (la bonne surprise, barrette de 1 Go installée). Sous OS X 10.4 Tiger.
Il était vendu sans adaptateur secteur, avec batterie, _soit-disant_ sans disque dur (SURPRISE à la réception ! Son 80 Go était là...), sans plus de précisions (mis à part une photo montrant un kernel panic, et une touche F11 cassée).
Sur celui-ci, ce fut beaucoup plus compliqué à diagnostiquer : il ne démarrait qu'en Safe Mode (y compris après réinstallation de Tiger, l'installation ne se poursuivait pas sans appuyer sur Maj au démarrage !)
J'ai finalement trouvé la cause du problème : plantage au niveau de l'accélération graphique, donc CG probablement défectueuse.
J'ai désactivé les pilotes NVDAResman*.kext dans /System/Library/Extensions, et ça lui permet de démarrer normalement.
J'ai détaillé mes déboires sur ce thread : https://forums.macg.co/threads/mon-powerbook-g4-12-ne-demarrait-quen-safe-mode-la-solution.1358989/
Pour celui-ci, uniquement de la sueur logicielle. Pas de rajout d'ordre matériel, tout était déjà au max !

*Me voici donc avec 2 petits PowerBook en état de marche, si ce n'est qu'ils rament sur internet *

Le premier, le A1010 en 1 GHz (il lui manque la touche enter) :






Le second, le A1104 en 1,5 GHz (il lui manque la touche F11)






J'envisageais au départ de garder le meilleur des deux, en l'améliorant avec les pièces en meilleur état de l'autre, et de revendre le reste pour pièces.
Mais au final, vu que le plus performant et récent (le A1104 en 1,5 GHz) a ce problème de CG, je pense garder les 2 en l'état...

*Pour les remettre en totale condition, il faudra idéalement que je retrouve :*

1 adaptateur secteur supplémentaire (pour que chacun ait le sien !)
les touches manquantes ou cassées (enter pour l'un, F11 pour l'autre), de préférence en évitant d'en avoir pour plus cher qu'un clavier complet... (et sachant que les claviers PowerBook/MacBook Pro pré-unibody n'ont pas l'air tous interchangeables !)
des piles (ils ont chacun l'heure qui se remet à zéro à chaque redémarrage, désormais...). Mais ça semble être une chiasse à changer...
Et on sera pas mal 

Ca ne fera pas de moi un grand collectionneur Apple comme vous tous (d'autant qu'à part un iBook G3 Palourde, rien d'autre ne me tente dans la gamme présente ou passée...) mais c'est déjà un bon début


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2021)

arachnosoft a dit:


> des piles (ils ont chacun l'heure qui se remet à zéro à chaque redémarrage, désormais...). Mais ça semble être une chiasse à changer...



Alors pour celui dont la batterie "tient", tu as un autre problème, la pile ne sert que si la batterie principale est vide, si elle est chargée, pas besoin de pile.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mai 2021)

arachnosoft a dit:


> Salut les gens,
> 
> Mais après examen, c'était tout simplement dû à son âge : tous les navigateurs de l'époque (OS X 10.5.8) ne sont plus compatibles avec rien, et le peu étant encore compatibles (TenFourFox) rament sur de nombreuses pages...



Avec Leopard, il faut installer Leopard Web Kit, à la place de Safari, ça marche plutôt bien.


----------



## arachnosoft (17 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors pour celui dont la batterie "tient", tu as un autre problème, la pile ne sert que si la batterie principale est vide, si elle est chargée, pas besoin de pile.


Les 2 ont désormais une batterie qui tient un peu la charge (30 min pour l'un avec une batterie Apple d'origine ayant fait son temps, et plus de 2h pour l'autre qui a la batterie neuve générique).

Mais c'est assez marrant, parce qu'effectivement, j'ai utilisé le A1104 (qui a la batterie "neuve") jusqu'à épuisement de celle-ci hier soir.
Et là, je redémarre les 2 en même temps, l'un avec la batterie usagée mais chargée à 100% (donc avec 30 minutes d'autonomie), l'autre avec la batterie déchargée, en le branchant sur secteur :

Celui avec la batterie usagée (mais chargée) a affiché le problème de pile (date qui est revenue en 1976), et l'autre a conservé la date en 2021 !
A moins qu'il y en ait un qui se soit mis à jour via internet...

Je ferai d'autres essais pour voir !


gpbonneau a dit:


> Avec Leopard, il faut installer Leopard Web Kit, à la place de Safari, ça marche plutôt bien.


C'est en cours, benchmarks à venir 
Même si, pour l'instant, je n'ai pas constaté de différences sensibles par rapport à TenFourFox.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2021)

Tiens, je vais tester ça sur mes PPC !


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mai 2021)

Leopard Webkit est fourni avec des scripts pour activer des fonctions comme l'accélération graphique, la prise en charge du plein écran HTML5, WebGL et WebAudio, changer l'agent utilisateur par celui de Safari 11.0, mise à jour des certificats de sécurité du système (ceux de Sierra), etc... ça peut aider sur certains sites.
À utiliser avec QuickTime 7.7.0 (si c'est pas le cas, le lien est fournis).
Dommage que le développement semble arrêté...

Sur Youtube ça va... au démarrage ça lag un peu mais après c'est bon (bon mais faut rester en 360p ;-)


----------



## arachnosoft (19 Mai 2021)

Je me suis amusé à faire un test "côte à côte" avec les deux PowerBook, le 1 GHz (avec accélération graphique) à gauche, et le 1,5 GHz (sans accélération graphique) à droite.

Le 1 GHz ayant la batterie usée, il était branché sur secteur, tandis que l'autre fonctionnait sur batterie (neuve et chargée).
Les 2 étant en profil énergie "performances maximales", sur le même réseau Wi-Fi, à la même distance de la box, avec la même version de l'OS (10.5.8) et la même version de Leopard WebKit.
Les disques durs ne sont pas identiques (un 160 Go en upgrade pour le 1 GHz, contre le 80 Go d'origine pour le 1,5 GHz).

J'ai lancé une vidéo YouTube identique sur les 2, en réglages minimaux (360p), en les faisant démarrer en même temps (quitte à mettre en pause l'une d'entre elles pour la recaler sur l'autre).
On remarque que le 1 GHz, malgré l'accélération graphique activée (sur l'OS, du moins) et le fonctionnement sur secteur, galère beaucoup plus sur la lecture de la vidéo : celle-ci n'est jamais fluide et saccade systématiquement (sauf sur la partie audio).
Là où le 1,5 GHz, malgré son absence d'accélération, son fonctionnement sur batterie, son activité CPU et sa ventilation bien plus élevées, parvient à garder une fluidité très correcte sur la vidéo.






Et pourtant, parfois, le 1 GHz réagit mieux : sur le chargement initial de la vidéo par exemple, il est plus rapide. Mais on va mettre ça sur le compte de son disque dur à priori plus récent, et donc théoriquement plus performant.

J'en conclus donc que les 0.5 GHz en plus compensent l'accélération graphique dans ce cas précis.
Dommage, dès lors, que je ne puisse pas mesurer la différence avec et sans accélération sur cet exemplaire 
Il faudra aussi que je vérifie les réglages mentionnés par @gpbonneau


----------



## woz86 (21 Mai 2021)

Je viens de faire une Clean Install sur l’iBook G3 A1005 acquis récemment.
J’ai mis dessus Mac OS X 10.2.4 
Je garde un côté Old School sur ce modèle, ayant plusieurs iBook G3 je peux varié de système selon chacun ;-)




Et dans mon élevage de Palourde, il ne me manque plus qu’un spécimen !




Il sont rangés proprement en attendant d’avoir un endroit ou être mis plus en valeur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> y-a-t'il un collectionneur sur Grenoble ?
> 
> j'ai :
> ...


Bon, ben j'ai profité d'un séjour en famille en Haute Savoie cette semaine pour faire le détour par Grenoble, voici trois machines qui ont échappé à la benne ! Franchement, Julien, le MacBook Alu de 2008 est magnifique, et quand tu vois qu'il aura fallu attendre les derniers modèles de 2010 pour retrouver des caractéristiques équivalentes sur les MacBook blancs, ça laisse rêveur.

En tous cas, je ne regrette pas le voyage ! Merci encore. 

PS : l'iBook a reçu ce matin sa batterie neuve.


----------



## love_leeloo (21 Mai 2021)

Content de te faire plaisir et content de sauver ses petites bestioles 

il reste un Titanium pour m'amuser et un MacBook Air 2011 qui sert aux recherches d'exposés pour ma fille de 10 ans (elle est ravie).

Pour le Titanium, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de mettre le SSD et de réinstaller au propre Mac OS 9 et Leopard.
j'ai reçu mon nouveau vélo début mai, et j'ai bien roulé


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, ben j'ai profité d'un séjour en famille en Haute Savoie cette semaine pour faire le détour par Grenoble, voici trois machines qui ont échappé à la benne ! Franchement, Julien, le MacBook Alu de 2008 est magnifique, et quand tu vois qu'il aura fallu attendre les derniers modèles de 2010 pour retrouver des caractéristiques équivalentes sur les MacBook blancs, ça laisse rêveur.
> 
> En tous cas, je ne regrette pas le voyage ! Merci encore.
> 
> PS : l'iBook a reçu ce matin sa batterie neuve.


Le MacBook alu de 2008 était une très bonne machine, avec un look actuel et encore facilement utilisable aujourd'hui si on a pas de gros besoins.
Un de mes fils utilise toujours le sien (13" C2D 2.4, late 2008) tous les jours (mail, safari, iTunes, photos, youtube), avec El Capitan, 8Go de RAM, un SSD et une batterie récente. Pour l'instant ça lui suffit  
Belle perf pour une machine de 13 ans.


----------



## dandu (21 Mai 2021)

arachnosoft a dit:


> Je me suis amusé à faire un test "côte à côte" avec les deux PowerBook, le 1 GHz (avec accélération graphique) à gauche, et le 1,5 GHz (sans accélération graphique) à droite.
> 
> Le 1 GHz ayant la batterie usée, il était branché sur secteur, tandis que l'autre fonctionnait sur batterie (neuve et chargée).
> Les 2 étant en profil énergie "performances maximales", sur le même réseau Wi-Fi, à la même distance de la box, avec la même version de l'OS (10.5.8) et la même version de Leopard WebKit.
> ...


Quand on parle d'accélération, à l'époque, c'est sur l'affichage de l'interface. Genre Exposé, les applis qui utilisent l'affichage, etc.

Sur des antiquités comme les G4, y a pas d'accélération de la vidéo (c'est pas la même chose que l'accélération vidéo) : dans les deux cas, le CPU décode, et donc c'est sa fréquence qui a le plus d'importance. L'accélération du H.264, c'est apparu nettement plus tard, sur les Mac Intel en GeForce 9x00.


----------



## arachnosoft (21 Mai 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Quand on parle d'accélération, à l'époque, c'est sur l'affichage de l'interface. Genre Exposé, les applis qui utilisent l'affichage, etc.
> 
> Sur des antiquités comme les G4, y a pas d'accélération de la vidéo (c'est pas la même chose que l'accélération vidéo) : dans les deux cas, le CPU décode, et donc c'est sa fréquence qui a le plus d'importance. L'accélération du H.264, c'est apparu nettement plus tard, sur les Mac Intel en GeForce 9x00.


Ca explique donc les résultats constatés, à savoir que le 1,5 GHz peine beaucoup moins, même sans driver graphique 

Au final, sur ces 2 bebêtes-là, il ne me restera plus qu'à remplacer les 2 touches manquantes et deux trois bricoles (vis), et j'aurai 2 PowerBook G4 de même niveau esthétique ou presque ! 

Comme je n'étais pas sûr de réussir à faire fonctionner l'un ou l'autre quand je les ai pris pour pièces sur LBC, je me disais que je revendrais le moins performant des 2... Mais au final, ils se valent plus ou moins, donc je vais certainement garder les 2, au cas où il y en ait un qui lâche d'ici quelques années, même en étant soigneusement rangé dans mes placards... (je n'en suis pas encore au point d'avoir un' "tiroir à palourdes"   ) 

En tout cas, je vais essayer de ne pas me laisser prendre au jeu, car ce qui se voulait être une recherche de carte mère A1260 fonctionnelle sur LBC à la base, est en train de se transformer en achats compulsifs...

Là, je viens de tenter un autre coup de poker après les 2 PB G4 12" "pour pièces" à 30 €. J'ai trouvé un gros lot de pièces Mac, iPhone et iPad près de chez moi, pour 50 €.

Dans le lot, il y a notamment deux châssis de MacBook Pro non unibody, dont un early 2006 (A1150) théoriquement quasi complet, que j'espère pouvoir remettre sur pieds avec les pièces de mon défunt A1260. 

Je voulais initialement faire l'inverse (ressusciter mon early 2008), mais l'A1150, bien que 2 ans plus vieux (premier MBP Intel de 2006 sans 64 bits...) aura au moins le mérite de ne pas être atteint d'une malédiction pouvant le tuer du jour au lendemain... 

Face à l'absence de pièces de rechange fiables pour les MBP à base de M8600 GT moisie comme le mien, je me suis en effet fait une raison, et je me suis dit que je ferais mieux de retrouver un MBP 2006 plus ancien avec une ATI X1600, quitte à avoir quelques MHz et Mo en moins. Après, vais-je recevoir un 1.83, un 2.16... Ce sera la surprise à l'ouverture du colis. 

Car après tout, 15 ans après, je doute que ça fasse une différence lors du surf sur l'internet de 2021... D'autant que je pourrai y fourrer un SSD plus facilement, quelle que soit la révision. 

Et au pire, contrairement aux G4, je pourrai au moins réutiliser ma vieille licence de Parallels pour avoir un Windows 10 davantage à jour pour les usages qui l'exigent...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un de mes fils utilise toujours le sien (13" C2D 2.4, late 2008) tous les jours (mail, safari, iTunes, photos, youtube), avec El Capitan, 8Go de RAM, un SSD et une batterie récente. Pour l'instant ça lui suffit
> Belle perf pour une machine de 13 ans.


Même config que le mien (sauf qu'il a deux SSD), donc. Il y a juste un truc que je ne comprends pas : par rapport à mon Mac mini de 2010, il n'y a quasiment pas de différence : C2D "Penryn" à 2,4 Ghz, 8 Go de Ram, la seule différence est la GeForce 9400M sur le MacBook, contre une GeForce 320M sur le Mac mini, or le MacBook  plafonne à El Capitan, alors que le Mac mini, lui, à droit à High Sierra ! Ouate ze fuque ?

Je me souviens de Leopard Helper, qui permettait d'installer Leopard sur les G4 de moins de 867 Mhz, il n'y aurait pas un truc qui permette de faire la même chose sur le MacBook ? Si je pouvais faire ça, je pourrais donner le Mac mini à mon petit (1m83) frère (un gamin d'à peine 57 ans) qui se contente pour l'instant du "mid 2007" à 1,83 Ghz que je lui avais donné il y a quelques années.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2021)

arachnosoft a dit:


> Face à l'absence de pièces de rechange fiables pour les MBP à base de M8600 GT moisie comme le mien, je me suis en effet fait une raison, et je me suis dit que je ferais mieux de retrouver un MBP 2006 plus ancien avec une ATI X1600, quitte à avoir quelques MHz et Mo en moins. Après, vais-je recevoir un 1.83, un 2.16... Ce sera la surprise à l'ouverture du colis.


Sur le plan de la 8600 GT, j'ai eu du bol : un ami m'a naguère donné l'épave de son "mid/late 2007" qui souffrait de ce problème, c'était quelques semaines avant la fin de l'extension de garantie proposée par Apple pour ce problème, la carte mère a donc été remplacée sous garantie, et il est reparti "comme en 14", et à ce jour, il est toujours fonctionnel chez ma fille adoptive au Cameroun !

Après, sur le MBP de 2006, le problème, c'est que le CoreDuo, à fréquence égale, est nettement moins performant que le Core2Duo, et qu'il ne permet pas de dépasser Snow Leopard sur le plan "système" (et le maxi de Ram à 2 Ghz, c'est pas terrible non plus, même en 10.6.8).

Après, sur le plan des pièces, je peux peut-être t'aider, il me reste ici une épave de 15'  "2008" et un clavier de 12 pouces* (top-case en fait). Tu es dans quel coin ?


(*) Les pièces, je ne vends pas, je donne, seuls d'éventuels frais d'expédition sont à ta charge (si livraison en mains propres, alors, ça te coûte une mousse )


----------



## love_leeloo (22 Mai 2021)

Pascal, je tournais avec HS sur le MacBook Alu grâce à http://dosdude1.com/highsierra/

je me demande même si j'avais pas installé Mojave dessus toujours avec le Patch


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Même config que le mien (sauf qu'il a deux SSD), donc. Il y a juste un truc que je ne comprends pas : par rapport à mon Mac mini de 2010, il n'y a quasiment pas de différence : C2D "Penryn" à 2,4 Ghz, 8 Go de Ram, la seule différence est la GeForce 9400M sur le MacBook, contre une GeForce 320M sur le Mac mini, or le MacBook  plafonne à El Capitan, alors que le Mac mini, lui, à droit à High Sierra ! Ouate ze fuque ?
> 
> Je me souviens de Leopard Helper, qui permettait d'installer Leopard sur les G4 de moins de 867 Mhz, il n'y aurait pas un truc qui permette de faire la même chose sur le MacBook ? Si je pouvais faire ça, je pourrais donner le Mac mini à mon petit (1m83) frère (un gamin d'à peine 57 ans) qui se contente pour l'instant du "mid 2007" à 1,83 Ghz que je lui avais donné il y a quelques années.


Oui c'est pas toujours évident... c'était peut-être plus simple de cibler l'année comme limite (2010 dans ce cas), quitte à exclure des modèles un peu "en avance" comme celui-là...
Il existe un patch qui permet d'installer High Sierra sur des Mac avant 2010, et d'après la liste aucun pb avec ce modèle (contrairement à d'autre qui peuvent perdre le wifi, ou certains réglages).

Je vais essayer ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Pascal, je tournais avec HS sur le MacBook Alu grâce à http://dosdude1.com/highsierra/
> 
> je me demande même si j'avais pas installé Mojave dessus toujours avec le Patch


Merci, je vais tester ça, mais avant, je dois refaire un peu de mécanique : échanger les SSD du Mac mini (500 Go et 250 Go) avec ceux du MacBook ! 


gpbonneau a dit:


> Oui c'est pas toujours évident... c'était peut-être plus simple de cibler l'année comme limite (2010 dans ce cas), quitte à exclure des modèles un peu "en avance" comme celui-là...
> Il existe un patch qui permet d'installer High Sierra sur des Mac avant 2010, et d'après la liste aucun pb avec ce modèle (contrairement à d'autre qui peuvent perdre le wifi, ou certains réglages).
> 
> Je vais essayer ;-)


Me too !


----------



## arachnosoft (24 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur le plan de la 8600 GT, j'ai eu du bol : un ami m'a naguère donné l'épave de son "mid/late 2007" qui souffrait de ce problème, c'était quelques semaines avant la fin de l'extension de garantie proposée par Apple pour ce problème, la carte mère a donc été remplacée sous garantie, et il est reparti "comme en 14", et à ce jour, il est toujours fonctionnel chez ma fille adoptive au Cameroun !
> 
> Après, sur le MBP de 2006, le problème, c'est que le CoreDuo, à fréquence égale, est nettement moins performant que le Core2Duo, et qu'il ne permet pas de dépasser Snow Leopard sur le plan "système" (et le maxi de Ram à 2 Ghz, c'est pas terrible non plus, même en 10.6.8).
> 
> ...



Ce serait adorable de ta part !

Je suis dans la région lyonnaise désormais, donc si j'en crois ton pseudo, nous ne sommes pas vraiment dans le même coin 
Il m'arrive de remonter sur Reims voir la famille, mais c'est de l'ordre de 2 fois par an...
Et quand je remonte en IDF pour le boulot, je ne passe que dans le 92...

Mais dans tous les cas, je suis tout à fait prêt à payer un bon d'envoi Mondial Relay (ou la Poste sinon) si je peux te "débarrasser" de quelques pièces


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Merci, je vais tester ça, mais avant, je dois refaire un peu de mécanique : échanger les SSD du Mac mini (500 Go et 250 Go) avec ceux du MacBook !
> 
> Me too !


ça marche plutôt bien, les 8Go et le SSD sont pas de trop tout de même, je le trouve un poil moins réactif qu'avec Capitan.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2021)

Pas grave, les ¾ du temps, il tournera sous Snow Leopard ou Windows 7. C'est juste pour pouvoir utiliser un navigateur "up to date" le cas échéant.


arachnosoft a dit:


> Ce serait adorable de ta part !
> 
> Je suis dans la région lyonnaise désormais, donc si j'en crois ton pseudo, nous ne sommes pas vraiment dans le même coin
> Il m'arrive de remonter sur Reims voir la famille, mais c'est de l'ordre de 2 fois par an...
> ...


Je préfère la Poste, ils prennent le colis directement dans ma boite aux lettres. Dès que j'ai 5 mn pour préparer le colis, je pèse et te dis le poids. Tu peux commander la vignette sur internet et me l'envoyer par mail (je te communiquerais mes coordonnées en privé), je l'imprimerais ici.


----------



## arachnosoft (25 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas grave, les ¾ du temps, il tournera sous Snow Leopard ou Windows 7. C'est juste pour pouvoir utiliser un navigateur "up to date" le cas échéant.
> 
> Je préfère la Poste, ils prennent le colis directement dans ma boite aux lettres. Dès que j'ai 5 mn pour préparer le colis, je pèse et te dis le poids. Tu peux commander la vignette sur internet et me l'envoyer par mail (je te communiquerais mes coordonnées en privé), je l'imprimerais ici.



Merci infiniment @Pascal 77 , j'attends ton retour et on passe en MP !

Sinon, séquence nostalgie, je viens de ressortir feu mon MacBook Pro A1260 de son placard...



















Regardez comme il était beau... 
Etat nickel, à peine une micro-rayure sur le dessous, et encore... (il lui manque un pied, tiens.)
Quand je vois l'état de ceux qu'on trouve sur LeBonCoin... 
Faut que je retrouve où j'ai mis ses vis ! 

Et sa batterie charge toujours, avec le chargeur d'origine !

J'en suis malade, d'avoir dû le remiser au placard pour un vice caché... 

Mais l'autre thread sur le sujet me redonne espoir : https://forums.macg.co/threads/repa...ok-pro-15-2011.1237612/page-132#post-14068641
 je pense que je vais tenter de l'amener en Genius Bar pour avoir un deuxième avis 10 ans plus tard, avant de le dépouiller pour en refaire un autre, ou de le revendre pour pièces par dépit...


----------



## woz86 (25 Mai 2021)

arachnosoft a dit:


> Regardez comme il était beau...
> Etat nickel, à peine une micro-rayure sur le dessous, et encore... (il lui manque un pied, tiens.)
> Quand je vois l'état de ceux qu'on trouve sur LeBonCoin...
> Faut que je retrouve où j'ai mis ses vis !
> ...


Il est propre en effet, nickel !

Le style est vraiment identique au PowerBook G4 17".


----------



## woz86 (25 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est quoi comme disque, 2,5 ou 3,5 ? Si c'est un 3,5, est-ce que les peignes sont en place sur le disque ? Et le Mac, c'est un M5120 ou un M5126 ? Tu as vérifié le N° SCSI du disque ? Il n'est pas réglé sur le même N° que la carte mère (je ne me souviens plus bien si celle ci est sur 0 ou 7, donc ces deux N° sont à éviter, en général, un disque interne est réglé sur 3) ?


J’ai branché le disque dur externe de mon Macintosh Plus sur le Macintosh Portable et ensuite j’ai rebranché le disque dur interne.
Celui-ci apparaît bien maintenant dans SCSI Probe :




Mais il est à 0
Et voici la photo d’un switch à côté de prise du disque dur interne :




Mauvais réglages du switch ou essayer de formater le disque dur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2021)

Est-ce que tu as vérifié la présence des trois résistances peignes sur la carte du disque dur ?

Un n° SCSI est codé sur trois bits (0 à 7), et non sur 4 (0 à 15). Ce switch (qui indique une valeur décimale de 13, 1011 en binaire) doit correspondre à autre chose. le N° SCSI du disque est déterminé par la présence de cavalier(s) sur un connecteur à 6 broches sur le disque lui même, là, ça signifie qu'il n'y a aucun cavalier, il devrait y en avoir un sur les deux broches du milieu, pour avoir le N° 3 (N° généralement affecté au disque interne), ce qui me donne à penser que le disque d'origine a peut-être été remplacé par un autre provenant d'un boîtier externe, or, sur ces disques, les résistances peigne sont enlevées car c'est le bouchon SCSI du boîtier qui tient ce rôle, d'où ma question.


----------



## woz86 (25 Mai 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as vérifié la présence des trois résistances peignes sur la carte du disque dur ?
> 
> Un n° SCSI est codé sur trois bits (0 à 7), et non sur 4 (0 à 15). Ce switch (qui indique une valeur décimale de 13, 1011 en binaire) doit correspondre à autre chose. le N° SCSI du disque est déterminé par la présence de cavalier(s) sur un connecteur à 6 broches sur le disque lui même, là, ça signifie qu'il n'y a aucun cavalier, il devrait y en avoir un sur les deux broches du milieu, pour avoir le N° 3 (N° généralement affecté au disque interne), ce qui me donne à penser que le disque d'origine a peut-être été remplacé par un autre provenant d'un boîtier externe, or, sur ces disques, les résistances peigne sont enlevées car c'est le bouchon SCSI du boîtier qui tient ce rôle, d'où ma question.


Voici une photo du disque dur :


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Mai 2021)

La convention sur les Mac 68K SCSI, c'était d'avoir le disque interne sur 0, donc aucun cavalier sur les 3 (généralement A0, A1, A2 sur le HD) pour les Macs livrés avec HD interne, ensuite le lecteur de CD-ROM sur 1 (un cavalier sur A0) les autres numéros restant libre (2 à 6) pour les périphériques SCSI externes, et le 7 pour le Mac.
Sur les Conner le sélecteur de numéro SCSI c'est E1,E2,E3 en bas à droite sur la carte, mais on ne peut pas mettre de cavalier (c'était pas nécessaire pour cette version "spéciale Portable").






Le disque interne sur 0, c'était pour permettre au Mac de démarrer sur un disque externe au cas où. Au démarrage le système commence à envoyer les requêtes à rebours sur le bus, donc de 6 vers 0 et s'il n'en trouve pas avant le disque interne, il démarre dessus. Sur le système 6 il n'y avait pas de tableau de bord pour choisir le disque de démarrage (c'était le sytème livré avec le Portable). C'est resté comme ça, même avec les systèmes suivants qui permettait de choisir le disque de démarrage.

Pour la résistance, il faut en avoir une à chaque extrémité sur le bus (généralement celle sur le disque interne est présente, et une à la fin du bus s'il y avait d'autres périphériques... mais généralement c'était plutôt du genre incantation voodoo pour que ça marche quand tu commençait à en chainer plusieurs en externe, parfois à la fin, au milieu, pas du tout... il fallait parfois changer l'ordre du chainage, etc... ça dépendait du périphérique (HD, CD, Scanner,...).

Si SCSI Probe trouve bien le HD sur 0 (le Conner 40Mo CP3045 équipait les Portables) c'est que la carte du disque fonctionne, et si le disque ne fonctionne pas (inaccessible via les requêtes SCSI envoyé par les utilitaires de formatage par exemple) c'est surement un problème mécanique.
S'il tourne mais que tu n'entends pas le bras de lecture, c'est peut être qu'il est collé sur une butée ??
Les Conner n'étaient pas connu pour leur grande fiabilité :-( j'en ai une pile dans le même état.

Si tu veux vraiment un disque dur mécanique d'origine qui marche dans ton portable, tu cherches un CP3040 en état (on en trouve mais c'est pas donné), et tu mets la carte électronique du tien dessus, c'est la même mécanique.


----------



## woz86 (26 Mai 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> S'il tourne mais que tu n'entends pas le bras de lecture, c'est peut être qu'il est collé sur une butée ??


Je vais le démonter pour voir si c'est le problème vient du bras de lecture.



gpbonneau a dit:


> Si tu veux vraiment un disque dur mécanique d'origine qui marche dans ton portable, tu cherches un CP3040 en état (on en trouve mais c'est pas donné), et tu mets la carte électronique du tien dessus, c'est la même mécanique.


Je vais prendre la solution du BlueSCSI avec un adaptateur 34pin pour le Macintosh Portable, ça va être la solution la plus simple.


----------



## woz86 (26 Mai 2021)

J’ai démonté le disque dur pour regarder si le bras de lecture serait bloqué mais je l’ai fait fonctionner et il bouge.
Le disque dur doit être HS.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2021)

arachnosoft a dit:


> Merci infiniment @Pascal 77 , j'attends ton retour et on passe en MP !



Bon, alors, je ne t'ai pas oublié, mais j'ai un problème : j'ai bien le top-case de 12 pouces, mais je ne retrouve pas l'épave du 15 pouces, je vais encore faire quelques recherches dans la semaine, mais je commence à me demander si je ne l'ai pas déjà donné, bien que je n'en ai aucun souvenir. Je reviens par ici dans la semaine.


----------



## arachnosoft (6 Juin 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors, je ne t'ai pas oublié, mais j'ai un problème : j'ai bien le top-case de 12 pouces, mais je ne retrouve pas l'épave du 15 pouces, je vais encore faire quelques recherches dans la semaine, mais je commence à me demander si je ne l'ai pas déjà donné, bien que je n'en ai aucun souvenir. Je reviens par ici dans la semaine.


Salut @Pascal 77 , et merci pour ton retour !
Il n'y a pas de souci, prends ton temps !

J'ai de quoi m'occuper en attendant, car j'ai récupéré un carton de "matériel vintage Apple" pour 50 €.
Contenant, entre autres, un MacBook Pro 15" A1150 (donc le tout premier en Core Duo 2 GHz).
Vendu complet à remonter (avec son disque dur !)

Voici la bestiole :







*Il a pris, je pense, un gros coup de chaud : *la grille d'aération arrière et le cache gris en bas de l'écran ont... fondu !






Mais, après remontage et réinstallation d'OS X 10.6.8... il fonctionne !
Avec quelques pets au casque, toutefois (dûs à la surchauffe, j'imagine) :

j'ai parfois des lignes horizontales parasites à l'écran, et des artefacts lors des animations, mais ça se produit moins quand il est chaud (bizarrement !)
plus gênant, le clavier : quelques touches ne fonctionnent pas (à priori celles situées sur la ligne de la surchauffe) : @, Tab, R, V, et toutes les touches de fonction situées avant F7 (Esc comprise), et le rétroéclairage est faiblard sauf au centre. De plus, j'ai l'impression que le capteur de luminosité ambiante ne marche pas.

*Je me pose donc la question de continuer de le réparer, ou non*.

Pour la partie graphique, j'ai démonté la carte mère et changé la pâte thermique : ça a peut-être aidé, mais je n'ai pas pensé à mesurer les températures avant intervention...
La pâte thermique originale formait de gros pâtés sur les puces et le radiateur...






- Pour le clavier, ça risque d'être plus compliqué.
Je l'ai démonté, et je ne vois rien d'anormal sur la platine, mais je ne suis pas expert.
J'imagine qu'une partie des contacts est HS malgré tout.
Même chose pour le rétroéclairage...






Il faudrait donc que je puisse le trouver, complet, en AZERTY, pour CE modèle.
A priori, il est identique à celui des derniers PowerBook 15", mais je ne sais pas si les fixations et les connectiques internes sont les mêmes (ergots métalliques ou vis, comme sur le PB 12" ?)
En sachant que celui de mon MBP A1260 n'est pas le même (pas de touche F6 Verr Num, pas de pavé numérique sur les touches alphabétiques de droite, touches Cmd au lieu de Pomme, Option au lieu de Enter, touches de fonction différentes...)

Le but initial étant de trouver un MBP de 2006 ou 2007 avec une ATI X1600, et non les 2 révisions suivantes à base de M8600 GT qui crame (comme le mien).
Mais même en changeant le clavier, je me poserai donc clairement la question de le garder ou non, car il n'est pas éligible à plus récent que Snow Leopard à cause de son Core Duo 1st gen en 32 bits (contrairement aux C2D suivants en 64).

A moins de trouver une alternative...
Je vais déjà voir pour retrouver ma vieille licence de Parallels Desktop et mettre une version de Windows pouvant recevoir les derniers navigateurs mis à jour...
Gros avantage d'Intel sur les PowerPC, qui pourrait donc rendre cette machine un peu plus utilisable en 2021...
A suivre !


----------



## Invité (6 Juin 2021)

C'est vrai que Classila vient de rendre l'âme…


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2021)

arachnosoft a dit:


> Salut @Pascal 77 , et merci pour ton retour !
> Il n'y a pas de souci, prends ton temps !



Bon, finalement, je viens de le retrouver, donc, ma mémoire ne me jouait pas de tour, je ne l'avais pas déjà donné.

Je vais tâcher d'emballer ça dans la semaine et reviens ici te dire que prévoir.


----------



## woz86 (10 Juin 2021)

Je viens de recevoir un Macintosh II trouvé sur lbc.
Il y a un bon nettoyage à faire, ce qui va passer par un démontage complet de la bête.





Le disque dur est énorme, avoir si il fonctionne toujours.
Il faut que je trouve une autre carte vidéo Nubus que celle monter dessus (9 pins).








Mais une fois rénové, je pense que ça va être une machine sympas.


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Juin 2021)

Une carte écran Dimension MGS de IC Products. J'ai eu ça dans le temps dans un IIcx ;-)
Je l'ai pas gardé... ça marchait avec un écran 19" (Moniterm si je me souviens bien) en B&W.
Ils ont commercialisé des cartes et écrans A3 B&W pour Mac Plus, SE et Mac II, moins cher que la solution Apple pour Mac II :





Sur la carte video c'est une prise DB9, faudrait essayer de bricoler un adaptateur... Pas sûr que ça marche avec un écran plus récent... avec une résolution un peu atypique 1024x915, les grandes tailles c'était tout nouveau, Radius c'était le cas aussi.


----------



## arachnosoft (11 Juin 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, finalement, je viens de le retrouver, donc, ma mémoire ne me jouait pas de tour, je ne l'avais pas déjà donné.
> 
> Je vais tâcher d'emballer ça dans la semaine et reviens ici te dire que prévoir.


Super, merci beaucoup @Pascal 77 !

Le topcase de 12" devrait me permettre, je l'espère, de finir la restauration des PowerBook 12" qui ont tous deux une touche de clavier manquante... (F11 pour l'un, et Enter pour l'autre)

Et, si le clavier de l'épave de 15" est fonctionnel, peut-être pourrais-je même m'en servir pour changer le clavier de ce MBP 2006 que j'ai récupéré, dont le GPU a bien un pet au casque (artefacts sous OS X, et quelques glitches différents sous Windows 10). Bien que ça ne soit pas tout à fait les mêmes entre un MBP 2006 et un MBP 2008, s'il n'y a que la sérigraphie des touches, ça devrait le faire...

J'attends ton retour avec impatience !
J'ai une préférence pour Mondial Relay (moins cher que La Poste), mais je m'adapte à tes préférences !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2021)

arachnosoft a dit:


> Super, merci beaucoup @Pascal 77 !
> 
> Le topcase de 12" devrait me permettre, je l'espère, de finir la restauration des PowerBook 12" qui ont tous deux une touche de clavier manquante... (F11 pour l'un, et Enter pour l'autre)



Pour F11, je ne te promet rien, je ne sais plus, c'est une des touches qu'on doit enlever pour démonter le Mac, elles sont souvent cassées.



arachnosoft a dit:


> Et, si le clavier de l'épave de 15" est fonctionnel, peut-être pourrais-je même m'en servir pour changer le clavier de ce MBP 2006 que j'ai récupéré, dont le GPU a bien un pet au casque (artefacts sous OS X, et quelques glitches différents sous Windows 10). Bien que ça ne soit pas tout à fait les mêmes entre un MBP 2006 et un MBP 2008, s'il n'y a que la sérigraphie des touches, ça devrait le faire...
> 
> J'attends ton retour avec impatience !
> J'ai une préférence pour Mondial Relay (moins cher que La Poste), mais je m'adapte à tes préférences !


Il l'est (c'est la 8600gt qui a dégagé. Vu que ça n'est pas la même matrice, il fonctionnera comme sur un 2008, mais si on peut l'adapter sur un 2007, sur un 2006, je ne suis pas certain que la connexion soit la même.

Pour la poste, c'est parce que le facteur vient prendre le colis dans ma boite aux lettres, donc je n'ai pas à me déplacer (le bureau de poste du village est fermé et pour Mondial Relais, je dois aller à Meaux où il est très difficile de se garer).


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2021)

Bon alors, des nouvelles pas terribles : pour l'épave de 2008, je rame pour trouver un emballage satisfaisant, et pour le top-case de 12", eh bien … C'est juste le top-case, dans mon souvenir, il y avait le clavier avec, mais en fait non, j'avais déjà du le donner, j'imagine (ça fait bien 8-10 ans qu'il traîne ici, ce top-case), là, il n'y a plus que le trackpad. Ça t'intéresse quand-même ?


----------



## arachnosoft (19 Juin 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon alors, des nouvelles pas terribles : pour l'épave de 2008, je rame pour trouver un emballage satisfaisant, et pour le top-case de 12", eh bien … C'est juste le top-case, dans mon souvenir, il y avait le clavier avec, mais en fait non, j'avais déjà du le donner, j'imagine (ça fait bien 8-10 ans qu'il traîne ici, ce top-case), là, il n'y a plus que le trackpad. Ça t'intéresse quand-même ?



Arf...

Sans le clavier, effectivement, on va laisser tomber pour le 12".
C'était la seule pièce dont j'avais besoin pour les PowerBooks !

Pour le 2008, ça peut toujours m'intéresser, mais je te laisserai le temps de trouver un emballage adapté, même si c'est dans quelques semaines ou quelques mois !

*J'ai, entre temps, (encore) récupéré un autre carton de MacBook Pro pour pièces* (toujours dans l'espoir de remonter un Mac Intel non-unibody en 15" qui FONCTIONNE...), et je suis en train d'analyser ce que je peux sauver et récupérer.

Il y en avait 4 dans le colis, supposément 3 exemplaires A1211 (donc 3 modèles fin 2006 en Core 2 Duo et ATI X1600), et 1 modèle plus récent en A1286 EMC 2417 (donc, supposément, un début 2011 en Core i).
Sur les 3 exemplaires, il y avait effectivement 2 x A1211... mais le troisième est en fait un A1226, donc un C2D 2007 avec... une 8600 GT 128 Mo.

*Et là, encore, c'est la loterie :*

un des deux A1211 démarre bien, mais affiche des artefacts graphiques (comme le précédent A1150 que j'avais récupéré dans un autre carton). Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de déterminer si c'était grave ;
l'autre A1211 ne démarre clairement pas, mais vu son état esthétique, il sera clairement pour pièces (je pourrai peut-être vampiriser son clavier pour remplacer celui de l'A1150) ;
le A1226 surprise a eu du mal a démarrer, 2 fois, puis a démarré avec succès hier soir, sans aucun artefact... J'avais donc bon espoir d'avoir enfin trouvé un exemplaire utilisable, mais ce matin, rebelote, impossible de le redémarrer sans que la partie graphique fasse n'imp. Je crains qu'il soit en train de mourir lui aussi...
et le A1286, s'il boote, affiche le dossier [?] au démarrage, même avec un SSD contenant OS X. Un Cmd + S me montre un kernel panic au niveau CPU... Je ne sais pas si je pourrai le sauver.

*J'en suis donc à 8 PowerBook et MacBook Pro à la maison :*

un PowerBook G4 12" A1010, qui était fonctionnel à la sortie du carton, limité par un OS X obsolète (reste à trouver de quoi finir le clavier)
un PowerBook G4 12" A1104, qui a booté uniquement après avoir désactivé l'accélération graphique, lui aussi limité par un OS X obsolète (reste à trouver de quoi finir le clavier également)
un A1150 qui boote sous OS X ou Windows 10, mais qui souffre d'artefacts graphiques et d'un clavier partiellement HS (clavier à changer, puis sera revendu en l'état)
un A1211 pour pièces (bien abîmé)
un A1211 qui boote aussi avec artefacts (avenir incertain, mais pour l'instant, c'est celui qui fonctionnerait le mieux) ;
le A1226, qui boote quand il veut, et qui montre des signes de mort imminente ;
mon A1260 "historique", instigateur de toute cette folie, mort depuis 2012 pour la même raison que l'A1226 suscité ;
et le A1286, qui s'allume, mais qui n'a pas encore réussi à booter sur quoi que ce soit.

Je reviendrai peut-être poster quelques photos ici, si je parviens à en tirer quelque chose...
Je ne perds pas espoir !

Et après, promis, je me débarrasse de ce qui est en trop, pour ne garder que ce qui fonctionne...
Je n'y ai pas encore trop perdu financièrement (j'ai revendu plus cher que ce que j'ai acheté), mais ma quête du MBP sans défaut  (hors esthétique) commence à être vraiment chronophage.


----------



## jab2 (4 Août 2021)

Hello, bonjour à tous, et voici ma modeste collection :


1 Apple IIC, avec facture FNAC de 1977  et de nombreuses disquettes
1 Macintosh 128K upgradé en Plus
1 Macintosh 512K
1 Macintosh Plus & son carton d'emballage
1 Macintosh II & son carton d'emballage (à faire réparer)
1 Macintosh SE/30 1ère main upgradé avec 128Mo RAM et un disque SCSI2SD
2 Next Cube fonctionnel (1 lecteur optique à faire réparer) avec 1 clavier, 1 souris et un ecran
1 PowerPc 7100/66 1ère main (en cours de reparation)
1 Imac mange disque & son carton d'emballage 1ère main
1 Ibook Palourde & sa boite d'origine
1 G4 Cube & son carton d'emballage
1 G4 tournesol & son carton d'emballage
1 G4 Quicksilver & son carton d'emballage
1 Imac G5 core duo
1 Macbook 2009
1 MacBook Air 2014 (sur lequel je tape là)

Après j'ai pas mal de pièce qui trainent et que j'ai accumulé au fur et à mesure, que je remet de temps en temps à vendre sur Ebay pour me payer d'autres machines à ma collection (un jour peut-être lisa, apple II, Quadra, Mac Pro ...).

Ah oui et pour ceux qui se souviennent, j'avais mis en ligne le site AppleCity dans les années 2000


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> La pub du dimanche - Système 7 Pro
> 
> 
> Le dimanche, c’est publicité ! Cette semaine : une publicité de 1992 pour le Système 7 Pro. Sous cette dénomination un peu grandiloquente, se cachait en fait la version 7.1.1 du système d'exploitation du Mac,
> ...





jab2 a dit:


> 1 Imac G5 core duo


Là, va falloir choisir : c'est un iMac "G5" *ou* un iMac "CoreDuo", mais ça ne peut pas être les deux, seuls certains PowerMac G5 ont eu des G5 "multi-core" !


----------



## jab2 (4 Août 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, va falloir choisir : c'est un iMac "G5" *ou* un iMac "CoreDuo", mais ça ne peut pas être les deux, seuls certains PowerMac G5 ont eu des G5 "multi-core" !


Effectivement, il s'agit d'un iMac Intel Core Duo !


----------



## woz86 (4 Août 2021)

Jolie collection déjà, surtout avec les cartons d’origine.


jab2 a dit:


> 1 Macintosh SE/30 1ère main upgradé avec 128Mo RAM et un disque SCSI2SD


Après 128Mo dans un SE30, je ne pense pas qu’il y ait un grand intérêt, sachant par exemple qu’un Quadra 700 a 68Mo au maximum.
Je me suis posé la question d’en mettre autant sur l’un de mes SE30, mais je pense m’orienter vers 64Mo avec quatre barrettes de 16Mo.


----------



## jab2 (5 Août 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Jolie collection déjà, surtout avec les cartons d’origine.
> 
> Après 128Mo dans un SE30, je ne pense pas qu’il y ait un grand intérêt, sachant par exemple qu’un Quadra 700 a 68Mo au maximum.
> Je me suis posé la question d’en mettre autant sur l’un de mes SE30, mais je pense m’orienter vers 64Mo avec quatre barrettes de 16Mo.


Je confirme, aucun interêt, juste pour le fun !!


----------



## woz86 (5 Août 2021)

jab2 a dit:


> Je confirme, aucun interêt, juste pour le fun !!


Oui effectivement 128Mo c’est principalement pour le fun ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2021)

En fait, c'était utile à l'époque, pour le rippage* des images, qui demandait pas mal de mémoire !


(*) Utilisation d'un RIP (Raster Image Processor) pour transformer un fichier postscript en image bitmap imprimable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2021)

Et pensez un peu : de nos jours, beaucoup de Mac ont 16 Go de base (cas de mon MBP 15' de 2015, par exemple), soit … 128 fois 128 Mo, bonjour l'évolution !


----------



## woz86 (2 Septembre 2021)

Je viens de recevoir de nouvelles barrettes RAM de 4 Mo avec un style plutôt sympas et d’une très bonne qualité de fabrication.


----------



## Gwen (2 Septembre 2021)

C'est stylé en effet pour un produit destiné à être caché. Mais toi, tu ne sais, et ça, ça n'a pas de prix.


----------



## woz86 (3 Septembre 2021)

La personne qui fait ses barrettes, a aussi des modèles pour PowerBook série 100.


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Septembre 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> La personne qui fait ses barrettes, a aussi des modèles pour PowerBook série 100.


jolie travail
j’avais vu ses posts sur 68kmla avant le crash du serveur, j’avais envoyé quelques photos de barrettes…
en haut à droite c’est une barrette 6mo pour Powerbook 100, c’est quasi introuvable d’époque, ça m’intéresse pour équiper les miens.
Si tu es en contact…


----------



## woz86 (3 Septembre 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si tu es en contact…


Oui je suis en contact avec lui sur Twitter et Instagram.
Je peux voir avec lui si il a un mail.
Il fait des choses interessante.
Et en plus il est en France.

J’étais intéressé pour une barrette de 10Mo pour mon PowerBook 180c mais il n’en fait pas encore car elle sont plus complexes à faire que pour le PowerBook 180.


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Septembre 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui je suis en contact avec lui sur Twitter et Instagram.
> Je peux voir avec lui si il a un mail.
> Il fait des choses interessante.
> Et en plus il est en France.
> ...


Sur le 180c (comme sur le 165c) il y a une carte fille en plus (Cousin Card) et, du coup, beaucoup moins de place pour une grande carte RAM de 10Mo et sa forme est assez compliquée...
	

		
			
		

		
	







J'en ai encore une dans mon bazar, mais avec seulement 8 pavés (4Mo), et la place prévu pour 12 de plus pour arriver à 10Mo. S'il a un filon pour avoir des pavés de PSRAM (avec les résistances), c'est facile de la mettre à niveau. Pierre (pierregdlj) m'avait fait ça pour mes 180c il y a quelques années. 
Recto/verso :










Demandes lui s'il peut te faire ça, et je te l'envoie...


----------



## Teo L-C (4 Septembre 2021)

bonjour bonjour alors, voici ma collection de produit apple, acheté dans ma famille depuis 30 ans.

-iPhone 2g 2007
-iPhone 3G 2008
-iPhone 3Gs 2009
-Iphone 4 2010
-Iphone 5 2012
-Iphone 6 2014
-Iphone 6+ 2014
-iPhone 6s 2015
-Iphone 7 2016
-Iphone X 2017
-Iphone 11 pro ( celui que j'ai)

-Apple Quicktake 100 (dans sa boite)

- Imac G3 1998 ( le lecteur cd ne se ferme plus, j'essaie de trouver une solution...)
-Imac G3 1999 ( pour pièce et pour réparer celui de 1998)
-Imac G3 2000
-Imac G5 2007

-Macintosh II 1987
- AppleColor Hight-resolution RGB Monitor 1987

-MacBook Pro 13 pouce 4 port thunderbolt 2018

- PowerBook 100 1991 ( disque dur à changer hélas, d'ailleurs je galère pour trouver.)

- AppleDesign Powered Speaker 1993 (j'ai perdu l'alimentation, là aussi c'est un enfer si quelqu'un peut m'aider)

- ApplePower CD 1993

- HomePod 2018

-Apple Watch serie 0 2015
- Apple Watch serie 4 2019

-AirPods 2018
-AirPods Max 2021

- Iphone Bluetooth Headset 2007

- iPod shuffle 2015

-iPad Air 2 2014 (qui est chez un ami)

-Powermac G4 2000 (avec la boite)
-Powermac G4 1999

et je ne liste pas tous les autre produit "accessoire", ça ferait beaucoup.


----------



## mike2000 (29 Septembre 2021)

Hello, j'ai vendu une grosse partie de ma collection (dont un Lisa) il y a quelques années because déménagement dans le sud-ouest.
Je n'ai presque plus d'ordinateurs (un Mac Plus pour le souvenir et 3 Macs plus récents pour mes activités) par contre j'ai gardé pas mal de goodies glanés dans les magasins ou les Apple Expo.
Voici par exemple 3 Macintosh en carton qui servaient à décorer les vitrines des magasins). Je vais peut-etre m'en séparer mais je n'ai trouvé aucune info la-dessus. Le Macintosh Portable s'ouvre (les autres aussi) et il y a un classeur de documentation. Le SE30 et le II cx n'ont plus leurs docs intérieures.


----------



## mike2000 (29 Septembre 2021)

Côté affiches j'en ai une malle entière, en voici quelques-unes que j'ai encadrées ainsi que des pin's et des enseignes.


----------



## woz86 (29 Septembre 2021)

De jolies goodies, surtout les modèles en carton c’est sympas ;-)


----------



## mike2000 (29 Septembre 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> De jolies goodies, surtout les modèles en carton c’est sympas ;-)


Merci ;-)


----------



## woz86 (29 Septembre 2021)

Le modèle avec le Macintosh Portable me plairait bien ;-)


----------



## mike2000 (29 Septembre 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Le modèle avec le Macintosh Portable me plairait bien ;-)


Je t'écris en MP


----------



## mike2000 (4 Octobre 2021)

Je continue à explorer, trier, redécouvrir mes goodies... Apple Expo 2000 :  Carte de visite et auto-collant d'un certain macgeneration. à Lausanne...


----------



## Gwen (4 Octobre 2021)

Ça, c'est trop la classe. J'en avais une quelque part, mais je ne sais pas si elle est toujours dans une boîte ayant fait le déménagement ou non.


----------



## mike2000 (13 Octobre 2021)

Mes 3 Mac en carton sont partis dans un magasin à Barcelone !
Voici quelques autres bricoles...


----------



## mike2000 (13 Octobre 2021)

la suite...


----------



## mike2000 (13 Octobre 2021)

et encore la suite...


----------



## mike2000 (13 Octobre 2021)

encore un effort...


----------



## mike2000 (13 Octobre 2021)

et enfin pour les musiciens...


----------



## Gwen (13 Octobre 2021)

Ah, LVI, je les ai également quelque part. C'était sympa, mais pas bien abouti. Dommage. Et puis, le web est arrivé.


----------



## Anthony (13 Octobre 2021)

Les autocollants CalvaCom, ça rappellera des souvenirs à mon collègue Florian, qui est passé par chez eux. Les autocollants arc-en-ciel et Mac, il en restait des rouleaux entiers, c’était un peu la blague du temps où je furetais chez Apple France. Michel Netzer, que les Gones du Mac connaissent bien, les distribuait encore récemment par poignées.


----------



## mike2000 (13 Octobre 2021)

Et j'allais oublié les T-shirts et polo...


----------



## mike2000 (13 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Ah, LVI, je les ai également quelque part. C'était sympa, mais pas bien abouti. Dommage. Et puis, le web est arrivé.


Hé oui, idem pour les encyclopédies sur CD-ROM, la dégringolade à partir de 2000.


----------



## mike2000 (13 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Ah, LVI, je les ai également quelque part. C'était sympa, mais pas bien abouti. Dommage. Et puis, le web est arrivé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2022)

Tiens, je viens de retrouver un truc dont je ne me souvenais même pas que je l'avais :




Bien sûr, j'ai aussitôt ressorti la "bête" :



Et testé toutes ces disquettes, eh bien, elles sont toutes en parfait état et opérationnelles !

You know what ? I'm happy !


----------



## Invité (20 Février 2022)

Waouh, you know what ? I'd like a copy…


----------



## Powerdom (21 Février 2022)

J'ai le jeu de toutes les disquettes de mon classic encore dans le même emballage que le tien  . Il doit y avoir le système et les applications de l'époque, les drivers de l'imprimante


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Waouh, you know what ? I'd like a copy…


Why not ? MP ?


----------



## Invité (21 Février 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Why not ? MP ?


Done


----------



## woz86 (28 Mars 2022)

Une petite nouveauté dans ma collection avec un PowerCD complet dans son carton d’origine ;-)
Il fonctionne parfaitement, il faudrait que je le branche à un Macintosh maintenant.


----------



## Big Ben (28 Mars 2022)

Ha… c’est toi qui l’a chopé, on peut plus rien trouver avec toi


----------



## woz86 (28 Mars 2022)

Big Ben a dit:


> Ha… c’est toi qui l’a chopé, on peut plus rien trouver avec toi


Vu le prix c’était une question de rapidité ;-)


----------



## Big Ben (28 Mars 2022)

Oh bah je sais bien j’ai posé une offre dans la minute qui a suivi la publication de l’annonce.


----------



## woz86 (28 Mars 2022)

Big Ben a dit:


> bah je sais bien j’ai posé une offre dans la minute qui a suivi la publication de l’annonce.


J’ai du répondre quelques secondes avant 
Vu le prix il ne fallait pas hésiter.


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2022)

Bravo j'ai le même en boite aussi comme toi. Mais c'est mon deuxième PowerCD. Le premier est dans le salon, mais son alim m'a lâchée ... 

Il va me falloir un Big Ben


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2022)

Avec une photo







Note : c'est mon iMac 2019 au dessus avec un SSD externe et le dernier lecteur BR USB3 de OWC, tip top !


----------



## woz86 (8 Avril 2022)

melaure a dit:


> Avec une photo


Oh le joli QuickTake 200, je suis jaloux ;-)


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2022)

Et il marche super bien, j'ai acheté un lecteur de carte SmartMedia pour lire les SmartMedia sur mes iBooks en OS9.


----------



## bretthieb (6 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

La passion dévorante qui nous anime m'a poussé à formaliser ma collection
je vous invite à la visiter par le biais du site que j'ai réalisé à cet effet.





__





						Bertrand Apple Museum
					






					www.virtualbam.com
				




Fouillez et faites moi vos retours ;-)
Enjoy !!!

D avance merci et à bientôt


----------



## woz86 (6 Juin 2022)

bretthieb a dit:


> La passion dévorante qui nous anime m'a poussé à formaliser ma collection
> je vous invite à la visiter par le biais du site que j'ai réalisé à cet effet.


Sympas, l’idée d’un musée est pas mal, mais il faut de quoi le remplir ;-)


----------



## woz86 (6 Juin 2022)

Un délire de collectionneur, un PowerBop avec une souris Next ;-)


----------



## woz86 (26 Juin 2022)

Je viens d’imprimer en 3D une fausse batterie de PowerBook série 500 pour remplacer celle d’origine qui avec le temps s’oxyde.


----------



## woz86 (30 Juillet 2022)

Une petite nouveauté dans ma collection encore sous blister que je n’ai pas eu le courage d’ouvrir encore 












Cela faisait un moment que j’avais envie d’en avoir un, mais le plus souvent on en trouve en vente sur eBay et qui proviennent des États-Unis.
J’ai eu la chance de trouver celui-ci en France et tout neuf.

Je l’ouvre ou je ne l’ouvre pas ?


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2022)

Tu ouvres, c'est fait pour être utilisé et non une pièce de collection. Elle a autant de valeur sans le film et en gardant la boîte et en plus, elle peut être utile.


----------



## Furo (2 Octobre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Les autocollants CalvaCom, ça rappellera des souvenirs à mon collègue Florian, qui est passé par chez eux. Les autocollants arc-en-ciel et Mac, il en restait des rouleaux entiers, c’était un peu la blague du temps où je furetais chez Apple France. Michel Netzer, que les Gones du Mac connaissent bien, les distribuait encore récemment par poignées.


c'est marrant parce que je m'appelle Florian xD


----------



## mike2000 (21 Novembre 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Je l’ouvre ou je ne l’ouvre pas ?


Oh non ;-)


----------



## woz86 (21 Novembre 2022)

mike2000 a dit:


> Oh non ;-)


Trop tard


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous, petite MAJ pour moi

Cela fait 77 Machines frappées d'une Pomme pour moi  sans compter les iBidules

-- Apple II -- (4)

Apple IIe (en boite complet, deuxième mains, acheté en 2009)
Apple IIe (enhanced) en boite + carte 80 colonne Apple boite + souris Applemouse2 (boite)
Apple IIe (loose)
Apple IIe (pour pièces)

-- Macintosh -- (7)

Monobloc :

Macintosh 128K (upgrade 512K)
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh Plus (spare)
Macintosh Plus (spare)
Macintosh SE/30
Macintosh SE (HS)
Macintosh Classic II

Macintosh II : (1)

Macintosh II

Boites à pizza : (6)

Macintosh LC I
Macintosh LC II
Macintosh LC III
Macintosh LC III (en pièces)
Macintosh LC 475
Macintosh LC 630

Powermac : (17)

Powermac 6100/66 PowerPC
Powermac 6200/75
Powermac 4400/200
Powermac 6500/250
Powermac 7300 upgradé en G3 250 Mhz => et OS X 10.3
Powermac G3 233 Mhz desktop
Powermac G4 Sawtooth G4 350 Mhz
Powermac G4 Cube 450 Mhz
Powermac G4 DA 733 Mhz (sans boitier)
Powermac G4 Quicksilver 733 Mhz
Powermac G4 MDD Bi 1.25 Ghz
Powermac G4 MDD 2003 1.25 Ghz (SP)
Powermac G5 Single CPU 1.6 Ghz
Powermac G5 Dual Core 2.7 Ghz (watercoolé)
Powermac G5 Dual Core 2.3 Ghz
Powermac G5 Dual CPU, Quad 4x2.5 Ghz, 8 Go DDR2, 500 Go, Geforce 6600 (watercoolé)
Powermac G5 Dual CPU, Quad 4x2.5 Ghz, 16 Go DDR2, Quadro FX5600 (watercoolé)

Tout en un : (11)

Performa 5400/160
Performa 5500/225
iMac G3 DV (été 2001) Snow 600 Mhz
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 233 Mhz rev A (plasturgie HS suite chute)
iMac G3 Bondi Blue 333 Mhz rev B (parfait état)
iMac G4 15" 700 Mhz ( complet en boite)
iMac G4 20" 1.25 Ghz (complet en boite)
iMac G5 17" 1.8 Ghz RevA
iMac G5 20" iSight 2.1 Ghz RevC (complet en boite)
Mac G4 20" 1.25 Ghz (complet en boite)
eMac G4 17" 1.42 Ghz (complet en boite comme neuf)

Petit format : (3)

Mac Mini G4 1.5 Ghz
Mac Mini 2009 C2D 2.26 Ghz (en boite, nickel)
Mac Mini 2010 C2D (alim HS)

Portables : (26)

Powerbook 100 (nickel)
Powerbook 100 (pour les pièces)
Powerbook 100 (et de trois, pas un seul DD fonctionnel ...)
Powerbook 145B
Powerbook 165C
Powerbook 180C (pour pièces)
Powerbook 5300CS
Powerbook G3 Bronze (nickel !)
Powerbook G4 Titanium 500 Mhz
Powerbook G4 Titanium DVI 800 Mhz (en pièces)
Powerbook G4 Titanium DVI 1 Ghz (comme neuf !)
Powerbook G4 12" alu 1.5 Ghz
Powerbook G4 15" alu 1.67 Ghz DDR1 (bonne état)
Powerbook G4 17" alu 1.67 Ghz DDR1 (comme neuf !)
Powerbook G4 17" alu 1.67 Ghz DDR1 (très bon état !)
iBook G3 12" palourde 300 Mhz Tangerine
iBook G3 12" dual-usb 500 Mhz
iBook G3 12" 600 Mhz
iBook G4 14" 933 Mhz (manque clavier)
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz (HS)
iBook G4 14", 1.33 Ghz
iBook G4 14", 1.42 Ghz
Macbook Pro Alu 2008 17" C2D 2.5 Ghz, FHD
Macbook Unibody 2008 13" C2D 2 Ghz, 2 Go
Macbook Pro Unibody 15" 2008 C2D 2.8 Ghz, 8 Go, 9400m+9600mGT, SSD 480 Go
Macbook Pro Unibody 15" 2011 i7, 8 Go, intel HD 3000, SSD 256 Go (DeMux mod) carte graphique dédiée désactivée

-- MAC Pro -- (2)

Mac Pro 1,1 Quad 2x2.66 Ghz, 4 Go, 640 Go, 7300GT
Mac Pro 2,1 Octo 2x3.0 Ghz, 12 Go, 2x500 Go, FX 4500

-- iDevices -- (11)

Apple iSub (en fait c'est fabriqué par HK)
iPod Nano 4th Gen Bleu 8GB (en boite, comme neuf)
iPhone Edge 2G 8 Go (sous 1.1.4)
iPhone 3G 8Go (sous 3.1.2)
iPhone 3Gs 16 Go (sous 3.1.2, en boite)
iPhone 4 8 Go (sous 5.1.1, en boite)
iPhone 4S 16 Go (sous 6.1.3)
iPhone 6 16 Go (iOS 12, en boite)
iPad 1 16 Go (sous 5.1.1)
iPad Mini 2 LTE 128 Go (iOS 12 jailbreak)
Newton MessagePad 120 (en boite comme neuf)


----------



## Powerdom (7 Décembre 2022)

J'ai eu quelques machines qui sont dans cette liste, (_Macintosh SE/30, Macintosh LC 475, Powermac 4400/200, iMac G3 Bondi Blue 233 Mhz rev A, Powerbook G4 Titanium 500 Mhz, Powerbook G3 Bronze, Powerbook G4 17" alu 1.67 Ghz DDR1, iPhone Edge 2G 8 Go_) mais contrairement à toi, je n'ai rien conservé, toujours revendu pour l'achat suivant. 

Enfin quand je dis rien conservé il me reste le SE30, le 17 G4 et l'iphone Edge. 

Tu dois avoir un espace de stockage conséquent !


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Décembre 2022)

J'ai pas eu de matos Apple à l'époque où tout cela est sortie. Aujourd'hui, Apple n'est plus ce que c'était et le matos moderne à vraiment 0 intérêt pour moi. J'ai besoin d'avoir les schémas des CM, pouvoir mettre les mains dans la machine, upgrader RAM/HDD/CPU c'est tellement indispensable.

J'ai acquis et récupéré au fur à mesures des années, j'ai commencé par le Performa 5400 en 2004 (j'avais 11 ans) et je continue ma collection toujours aujourd'hui.

Le stockage c'est un peu le problème, je loue un endroit pour tous conservé ^^ ça coûte une blinde et il y a pas que les Mac, il y a aussi 150 PC environ + du matériel vidéo anciens


----------



## woz86 (10 Décembre 2022)

Bon le truc pas commun reçu aujourd’hui.
Un boîtier de Macintosh IIcx issue d’Apple au Ulis.
D’après quelques informations que j’ai pu avoir, à une époque des artistes personnalisaient des boîtiers.
Mystère !


----------



## woz86 (Samedi à 12:02)

Une machine de plus dans ma collection, avec un Power Macintosh 4400/200.
J’ai entièrement démonté celle-ci pour lui faire un nettoyage complet étant très poussiéreuse.


J’ai effectué un bon dépoussiérage du boîtier ainsi que de la carte mère.
Par la suite je vais changer la pile par un support de pile bouton.
J’ai ensuite remplacé le disque dur d’origine (bruyant) par un adaptateur Compact Flash.



J’avoue que la fabrication de cette machine est très Cheap (bas de gammes) avec des rivets pour le boîtier :-(
J’ai utilisé dans gants pour monter/démonter afin de ne pas me blesser.




J’ai crée deux partitions sur la carte Compact Flash, la première reçoit Mac OS 8.6
Il faudrait que je trouve de la mémoire car il ne possède que 32Mo actuellement (si des personnes ont cela ;-))


----------



## gpbonneau (Samedi à 12:28)

Le 4400 a des barrettes RAM très particulières, des barrettes EDO 168-pin 3.3V (contre 5V pour la plupart des barrettes EDO), unbuffered, 2K refresh, pas facile à trouver, avec un des 3 slot qui n'accepte que des barrettes simple face (pourquoi faire simple)... C'est une tannée à trouver :-(

tu peux aller jusqu'à 160Mo avec des barrettes 64Mo (le troisième slot est limité à 32Mo), les barrettes 16 ou 32Mo sont plus facile à trouver...
J'ai réussi à monter le mien à 96Mo avec des barrettes 32Mo.

Le tien est un peu particulier, il n'a plus sa carte Ethernet 10BT dans le port ComSlot (celui du bas), il a une carte Ethernet (surement Fast Ethernet 100BT) dans l'un des deux ports PCI, ajoutée plus tard...

Et avec un lecteur de compact Flash dans l'emplacement arrière normalement prévu pour une carte dans le deuxième port PCI.
Pratique, pas besoin d'ouvrir la machine pour changer de carte CF. Un accessoire d'époque pour une amateur de photo ?
Il y a deux bus IDE (pas vraiment des bus puisqu'ils ne gèrent pas la fonction Master/Slave), un pour le lecteur CD et un autre pour le HD. Le lecteur de CF était branché à la place du Lecteur CD ?


----------



## woz86 (Samedi à 13:14)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le 4400 a des barrettes RAM très particulières, des barrettes EDO 168-pin 3.3V (contre 5V pour la plupart des barrettes EDO), unbuffered, 2K refresh, pas facile à trouver, avec un des 3 slot qui n'accepte que des barrettes simple face (pourquoi faire simple)... C'est une tannée à trouver :-(


Oui j’ai entendu dire que c’était des barrettes particulières, ça va être amusant a trouver, peut-être sur eBay en provenance des États-Unis.


gpbonneau a dit:


> Et avec un lecteur de compact Flash dans l'emplacement arrière normalement prévu pour une carte dans le deuxième port PCI.


Je peux le déplacer, j’ai l’ai installé là pour l’instant.



gpbonneau a dit:


> Un accessoire d'époque pour une amateur de photo ?


C’est moi qui l’es installé pour remplacer le disque dur trop bruyant et apporter de la performance.


gpbonneau a dit:


> Le lecteur de CF était branché à la place du Lecteur CD ?


J’ai branché le lecteur CF à la place du disque dur d’origine.


----------



## woz86 (Samedi à 16:20)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le 4400 a des barrettes RAM très particulières, des barrettes EDO 168-pin 3.3V (contre 5V pour la plupart des barrettes EDO), unbuffered, 2K refresh, pas facile à trouver, avec un des 3 slot qui n'accepte que des barrettes simple face (pourquoi faire simple)... C'est une tannée à trouver :-(


C’est ce modèle ?









						64 Mo EDO-DIMM 168 broches 3,3 V non tamponné ECC 60 ns « Viking V8X72U34E1C6 »  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour 64 Mo EDO-DIMM 168 broches 3,3 V non tamponné ECC 60 ns « Viking V8X72U34E1C6 » sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr


----------



## Invité (Dimanche à 10:15)

woz86 a dit:


> C’est ce modèle ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Les 4 barrettes de 64Mo que j'ai dans mes StarMax sont double face.
Je ne crois pas que celle-là soit compatible, mais à ce prix ça vaut le coup de tester…


----------



## gpbonneau (Dimanche à 23:48)

Invité a dit:


> Les 4 barrettes de 64Mo que j'ai dans mes StarMax sont double face.
> Je ne crois pas que celle-là soit compatible, mais à ce prix ça vaut le coup de tester…


Oui c'est un peu la loterie... mais d'après les spec des pavés sur la photo, c'est des 4K refresh (je peux me tromper). Il faut des 2K sur le 4400... ça risque de planter si les pavés ont besoin de plus de cycles de rafraîchissement...






Avec 2 barrettes de 64Mo sur les 2 premiers slot c'est déjà pas mal, 128Mo pour un 4400.
Ensuite tu peux essayer de trouver une 16 ou 32Mo simple face pour le troisième slot... pour le fun ;-)


----------

